# Birchbox November 2014



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 17, 2014)

Sneak Peek Video #1 is up on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Theme*: Giving

Holiday Gift Guide will be in all November boxes.

By sharing a photo of your box, you'll be donating to a charity (which they will reveal later). 

*PYS Choices*: Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask, Not Soap Radio Joy Inducing Body Wash, Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel for Sensitive Skin, Amika Nourishing Mask. 

*Birchbox Plus*: Make Luminous Lip Gloss in Dragon Fruit ($21-retail $25), Mercado Global Zip Pouch ($25-retail $30). 10% of the retail value goes to the We See Beauty Foundation to support women-led co-ops. 



ETA: Aces &amp; subscribers who have referred friends will get to pick their sample 10/27. Everyone else will get to pick 10/28.

(magicalmom dropping in with the box link!  Link is for box 1, change the # at the end to see other variations!)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb1


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm excited about all the PYS choices!  Right up my alley   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 17, 2014)

wow, I can't believe we are talking about November already.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

I definitely want that tea face mask. Nothing else interests me for November but that definitely does! So cute!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 17, 2014)

I am not super-duper overly excited about the PYS choices this month, but I do like that their are 4 solid choices. _If_ I actually get to pick a sample this month, I am narrowed down to either the tea mask or the Juice Beauty.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 17, 2014)

I just can't wait to see that gift guide!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 17, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I am not super-duper overly excited about the PYS choices this month, but I do like that their are 4 solid choices. _If_ I actually get to pick a sample this month, I am narrowed down to either the tea mask or the Juice Beauty.


Those two would be my choices too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but I may skip picking a sample this month. I feel that when you pick, you limit number of possible boxes you can get.



casey anne said:


> I just can't wait to see that gift guide!


Me too. I really want see what Birchbox has in store (quite literally) for this holiday season. before I blow my holiday shopping budget on other stuff.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hm, it used to be that you could only get the month's box if you subscribed before the 15th or 17th, but now they're doing it if you subscribe by the last day XD 

I'm not super interested in this month's box, so I don't want it, but I do want to get December's box... and I also want to pick my sample. And use the 100pt bonus. What to do, what to do... I guess I can always just spin the roulette next month so I can pick from December's samples.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm on the opposite end, none of those choices appeal to me.  I might choose one just to try and avoid the Amika mask--I bought a FS without ever sampling it based on recommendations from here and hated it!  Somehow it made my hair feel dry and greasy at the same time.  Truthfully I only get really excited over color cosmetics, but I end up finding a lot of things I like that aren't so exciting    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 17, 2014)

Not too interested in the sample choices this month. That might be a good thing for me though. Can keep it to own sub this month and save for holiday shopping.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 17, 2014)

I am not that excited about these sample choices.   I may pick the Not Soap Radio wash to avoid some of the other choices.  But it seems that they like to put more than one sample choice item in a lot of the boxes.  So maybe I should just leave it to fate!


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 17, 2014)

Ehhh...I'm not particularly excited about any of this.  I'll wait to see what the curated box is and if I'm not wild about that, I'll leave it up to fate! 

Edit: I changed my mind, lol. I'm actually excited to possibly get a mask or face treatment. But I have no idea what's good - I don't use one normally. So I'll leave it to chance and hopefully Birchbox will match me to a good one for my skin.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried either face mask? I'm intrigued


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not picking anything for November, here's hoping that chance brings me makeup!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2014)

I missed that it was a PYS, they really annoyed me in the video today. Lol

It's tough deciding between the green apple peel and the royal apothic mask. I really like the peel but want to try the mask!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2014)

I need the peel, and have been looking for a new product like it, for my skin routine. But I would also love the Amika. Maybe I will get lucky and they will throw in the Amika sample as well?


----------



## Dashery (Oct 17, 2014)

November already? Wow.

I didn't think I was going to make a pick this month, but then I saw that hair mask. Oh man, my hair needs some tlc!

(Side note, I seem to have lost my ModelCo lipstick from last month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I only got to use it once.)

ETA: Also, I cannot wait for the book club reveal. If it's Mindy Kaling again, I will do my happy dance!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I'll let them pick. All those choices seem fine, but nothing stands out. I didn't particularly enjoy the box I got this month when I picked.


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow November stuff already!  I think I will go with the Soap, not radio unless/if there is a curated box that catches my eye more.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I definitely want that tea face mask. Nothing else interests me for November but that definitely does! So cute!


Ditto!!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 17, 2014)

I really like the sample choices this month.  If I can I am going to pick the face mask on one account and the hair mask on the other.  My skin and hair need some love with the change in weather!  This looks like it will be a good month.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 17, 2014)

Well... I've tried three of the four (Juice Beauty through a different sub) already and I'm not really into picking them up again. Hopefully the curated box is good. If not, I will leave it up to chance and hope for the best.


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have previously sampled and loved and bought a full size of the green apple peel. I'm running low so it would be nice to get some more. But I would also like to try face mask and the hair mask.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not going to pick a sample for either of my accounts.  I always end up feeling disappointed with my boxes that I picked the sample.  I like my sample choice but the rest of the box is usually lackluster.  The random boxes I get always seem to be better.


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 17, 2014)

My year sub finished up this month and I un-subbed. Now I am waiting to sign up for month to month. I really hope it switches over before PYS opens. I contacted cs a week ago but she told me it would switch over later in the month but didn't say when exactly. I hope I get a choice but I'm not sure if I should get the Amika or the soap not radio.


----------



## liilak (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep that's my experience as well although I still want that Cuppa Cuppa Tea Mask...



chelsealynn said:


> I'm not going to pick a sample for either of my accounts.  I always end up feeling disappointed with my boxes that I picked the sample.  I like my sample choice but the rest of the box is usually lackluster.  The random boxes I get always seem to be better.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to try that tea mask for sure


----------



## angienharry (Oct 17, 2014)

None interest me this month.


----------



## flynt (Oct 17, 2014)

This is the sort of PYS I like.  I've already tried the Juice beauty peel so I'm going for the tea mask unless the collab box is super great.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 17, 2014)

I have that same sample of the Juice Beauty peel from like 4/5 months ago and still haven't tried it and I have a full size of the Amika mask that I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I am probably either going to get the tea mask or the curated box if it's mostly things I like.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 17, 2014)

The question is how many boxes will I end up getting this month...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely want that Cuppa Cuppa Tea Mask. 

For those who have tried the Juice Beauty, does it actually smell like apples? Or if you've tried other Juice Beauty products, does it have that same scent as like their CC cream or moisturizers?


----------



## liilak (Oct 17, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/royal-apothic-cuppa-cuppa-firming-tea-treatment-mask

Okay I looked up the Cuppa Cuppa tea mask on birchbox.com and that stuff is hella expensive.  $58 for 6 single use tubes?!  I hope I don't fall in love with it because there's no way i could justify it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> My year sub finished up this month and I un-subbed. Now I am waiting to sign up for month to month. I really hope it switches over before PYS opens. I contacted cs a week ago but she told me it would switch over later in the month but didn't say when exactly. I hope I get a choice but I'm not sure if I should get the Amika or the soap not radio.


I'm in the same position on my "main" account...I hope we can re-sub soon.



liilak said:


> Yep that's my experience as well although I still want that Cuppa Cuppa Tea Mask...


Me too! Luckily I have 3 accounts. Here's hoping we get them before they sell out.



liilak said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/royal-apothic-cuppa-cuppa-firming-tea-treatment-mask
> 
> Okay I looked up the Cuppa Cuppa tea mask on birchbox.com and that stuff is hella expensive.  $58 for 6 single use tubes?!  I hope I don't fall in love with it because there's no way i could justify it.


Wow!! Almost makes me want to get it on 2 accounts in case it's amazing...Or open a new account just in hopes.


----------



## liilak (Oct 18, 2014)

I have two accounts so I'm contemplating the same.. but what if I don't like it? 



sweetharlot said:


> Wow!! Almost makes me want to get it on 2 accounts in case it's amazing...Or open a new account just in hopes.


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to go for the Amika.  I don't really use face masks or peels, and I've already tried the Not Soap, Radio (it was alright, but I want to try something new).  But I want to see what's in the curated box before I fully decide.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 18, 2014)

liilak said:


> I have two accounts so I'm contemplating the same.. but what if I don't like it?


Exactly..guess I'll look around for some reviews about it!


----------



## karenX (Oct 18, 2014)

The Cuppa Cuppa Tea mask sounds best to me.

I love peels, too, but Juice Beauty always smells awful to me. I would probably try it if the Tea Mask were out of stock, though.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

I hate juice beauty more than any other brand (even gilchrest and soames) because of that weird smell, so I pray to God I don't get it or it'll go straight to my trade list or garbage.

I wonder if they're gonna have the yellow not soap radio body wash as a sample. I travelled with it Iast month, and no matter how many times i made sure the lid was on securely, it still spilled out in my tsa ziploc bag.

I love amika, and I went on an amika haul a few weeks ago, got the mask along with other items, and it made my hair feel puppy soft. My husband loves how this brand make my hair look, smell, and feel.


----------



## karenX (Oct 18, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I hate juice beauty more than any other brand (even gilchrest and soames) because of that weird smell, so I pray to God I don't get it or it'll go straight to my trade list or garbage.


haha I thought it was just me. I haven't tried the brand at all for a few years(one of my first Birchbox samples), but I just remember it being the 2nd time I had tried something from the brand, and the smell was nauseating(again). Time has made me think maybe I was being harsh.

Maybe I should go with my gut and avoid it again if the Cuppa Tea sample is out. Amika it is.


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The question is how many boxes will I end up getting this month...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely want that Cuppa Cuppa Tea Mask.
> 
> For those who have tried the Juice Beauty, does it actually smell like apples? Or if you've tried other Juice Beauty products, does it have that same scent as like their CC cream or moisturizers?


I think it has that strange smell but not as bad as their CC cream. I'm not a fan of the CC cream or the peel. The peel just didn't do a thing for my face so after a few uses I tossed the rest (which I rarely do with products). I am a huge fan of their stem cell moisturizer so if that was an option I would really be in trouble.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 18, 2014)

Give me all the face stuff!  This is a good PYS month for me, the only one I don't really want is the Amika.  I like their products, it's just that my hair is short enough that it doesn't really need heavy conditioning.  I still have three accounts (I keep meaning to drop one, but all the tasty, tasty point codes...) so I'll probably pick the tea mask, the juice beauty peel, and leave the third as a surprise, unless the curated box is awesome.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 18, 2014)

I got an email last week, warning me that on Nov 1st my account would automatically re-subscribe me at the yearly $110. I couldn't figure out how to go to month-to-month without canceling, so I emailed [email protected]@Birchbox and asked them to move me to month-to-month. Yesterday. they replied with an email that sounded like they canceled me, warning that I would lose my Ace status and other benefits. I emailed back asking them to please keep me subscribed month-to-month, and that I don't want to cancel. *fingers crossed*

I seem to be active for now, but I really hope they can get this figured out for me before anything goes wrong.


----------



## liilak (Oct 18, 2014)

I cancel and subscribe every month and I never lose my ace status?  I don't think you even have to have a sub to become ace. 



Moonittude said:


> I got an email last week, warning me that on Nov 1st my account would automatically re-subscribe me at the yearly $110. I couldn't figure out how to go to month-to-month without canceling, so I emailed [email protected]@Birchbox and asked them to move me to month-to-month. Yesterday. they replied with an email that sounded like they canceled me, warning that I would lose my Ace status and other benefits. I emailed back asking them to please keep me subscribed month-to-month, and that I don't want to cancel. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I seem to be active for now, but I really hope they can get this figured out for me before anything goes wrong.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2014)

liilak said:


> I cancel and subscribe every month and I never lose my ace status?  I don't think you even have to have a sub to become ace.


Same. All three of my accounts are 'Ace' &amp; I cancel/ resub all the time.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 18, 2014)

IF I get to pick a sample this month, I think I want the Royal Apothic, or Juice Beauty peel. 

The bodywash would be my last choice, just because I don't really like anything lemon-y scented. It always reminds me of Lemon Pledge. Bleh. 

Kinda indifferent to the existence of the hair mask.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

oh the Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask really interests me!!  I know what I am getting!  I hope november's box is MUCH better than my dismal October box.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 18, 2014)

Wonder if we'll get the Histories de Parfums.  I just noticed they're new in the BB shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Wonder if we'll get the Histories de Parfums.  I just noticed they're new in the BB shop.


We all know how birchbox feels about perfume, so YES, lol.


----------



## jocedun (Oct 18, 2014)

Sooooooo random... I was just on the BB shop doing some casual browsing (weekly occurrence for me) and I saw an orange banner at the top of the screen that said "Thanks for being a subscriber.. we have a present for you" or something along those lines. I clicked on it and it brought me to this page: http://join.birchbox.com/wkeychain/





I wasn't actually planning on purchasing anything today, and I'm not even 100% sure I want this keychain (wish it didn't say "Birchbox" on it haha), but I thought it was worth mentioning here. Seems like it will ship for free without even purchasing anything? Has this happened to anyone else? Does that link work for everyone else?

Edit: Here is the product page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/12705

$15 lol  -- also, maybe this is ACE only? Not sure.. item page says it is for "long-time subscribers." Kindof a thoughtful gesture.. I like it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Wonder if we'll get the Histories de Parfums.  I just noticed they're new in the BB shop.


those are in the men's shop, so not in the woman's BB box.


----------



## KatieKat (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the Amika hair mask. I really like the No 4 mask - has anyone used both and can compare?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> those are in the men's shop, so not in the woman's BB box.


When I pull up the list it shows 10 for women and 13 for men.  Sorry the link I posted directed to the mens' line.  This should be the link for the ladies' stuff!


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Not excited about anything in the spoiler, really... I already had the Soap, not Radio Body Wash in one of my boxes and didn't care for it and the rest of the items I don't need because I have sooo much skincare at home :/ oh well, I guess it's going to be a no-pick month for me. And that might be a good thing because my last couple of boxes were underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

I was almost afraid to watch the video since I imagine between the referral crowd and the aces, everything will be sold out by the time my email comes. There is nothing I particularly want or feel the need to avoid (like glitter eyeliner). The only thing in the video that interested me was the nail polish the blonde was wearing.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 18, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm leaning towards the Amika hair mask. I really like the No 4 mask - has anyone used both and can compare?


I have. I like them both, but I prefer the Amika. It's a little thinner in consistency, but it leaves my hair soft and healthy feeling. I didn't think that the Number 4 mask made as big of a difference.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 18, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> IF I get to pick a sample this month, I think I want the Royal Apothic, or Juice Beauty peel.
> 
> The bodywash would be my last choice, just because I don't really like anything lemon-y scented. It always reminds me of Lemon Pledge. Bleh.
> 
> Kinda indifferent to the existence of the hair mask.


For what it's worth, I don't like lemon-y scented stuff either, but I liked Not Soap Radio smell. It's not Pledge king of lemon-y, it smells sweet and slightly fruity to me.


----------



## Pixikins (Oct 18, 2014)

I love the Not Soap Joy inducing body wash, I think it smells like you're taking a bath in a lemon drop martini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Oct 19, 2014)

None of the items from the video are must-haves for me, and I haven't been thrilled with my PYS boxes lately, so I think I'll leave this one up to fate! I might be tempted by the curated box, but we'll see. I'm actually kind of excited to leave it a total surprise.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 19, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have. I like them both, but I prefer the Amika. It's a little thinner in consistency, but it leaves my hair soft and healthy feeling. I didn't think that the Number 4 mask made as big of a difference.


I've sampled both and purchased the Amika. I color treat my hair every 2 months and take good care of my hair. But this time of year (late September) my hair and skin goes nuts and dries out almost overnight. I use the Amika mask every week until January or later and it makes a big difference.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 19, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Sooooooo random... I was just on the BB shop doing some casual browsing (weekly occurrence for me) and I saw an orange banner at the top of the screen that said "Thanks for being a subscriber.. we have a present for you" or something along those lines. I clicked on it and it brought me to this page: http://join.birchbox.com/wkeychain/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an email about this on my second acount that I've had around two years.. I placed an order for it with a 40% off item. Hmm it's probably in my mailbox, I'll have to look later today. It took the cost off when I checked out. Interestingly Enough, when I first clicked on it from the email, it had linked up in my browser to my main account that I was already logged into and it did not take it off at the checkout (that's when I realized it was for my other account). My first account I've had four years I think and I've recieved the keychain and a makeup bag before, but not an email about this. I didn't get either of those items for my second account.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 19, 2014)

I won't PYS this month, the items are so-so (except) the Amika mask, which is being sent in the amika kit to me as a sorry for last month's PYS disaster. Also, the BB+ items are yet again too expensive for what they are. I have decided I like my boxes better when they are a surprise. I have done PYS 3 times including last month (when I didn't get the Mally lip gloss) and usually I ONLY like the PYS.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 19, 2014)

Ooh, that tea tree mask sounds amazing. It better be for that price tag, haha. I think I'll try that one! Seems like a good month for PYS choices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority here - I think all of these samples look great! Now the big decision is whether to pick a sample and risk limiting my options or getting a so-so box or not picking a sample in hopes that one of the four ends up in the box. Hmmmm.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 19, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here - I think all of these samples look great! Now the big decision is whether to pick a sample and risk limiting my options or getting a so-so box or not picking a sample in hopes that one of the four ends up in the box. Hmmmm.


I'm with you! I get three boxes &amp; I'm having a hard time deciding which of the four I want. 

I think I'll probably skip the Amika. I LOVE IT, but I do have several little bottles &amp; two big jars of it. I could probably live without more for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm with you! I get three boxes &amp; I'm having a hard time deciding which of the four I want.
> 
> I think I'll probably skip the Amika. I LOVE IT, but I do have several little bottles &amp; two big jars of it. I could probably live without more for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, this is always my dilemma.  I know I have plenty....but what if I run out someday!?


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 19, 2014)

I really want the tea mask so I hope I manage to see the email before it runs out. I already have a ton of the Amika mask (I love it but I have two jars and a bunch of the sample sizes) and I hated the Juice peel.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 19, 2014)

I want the Not Soap, Radio shower gel. None of the other samples look that great to me.


----------



## clucus (Oct 20, 2014)

Not totally in love with any PYS choices so I will just be surprised for once. I'm excited for the gift guide!! I need 20 more points to have $30...pretty excited I am new to BB and can't wait to get something with the points!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 20, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm leaning towards the Amika hair mask. I really like the No 4 mask - has anyone used both and can compare?


I have both, in full sizes.  I bought the Amika hair mask, along with the shampoo and conditioner, based on all the good reviews here and sadly it does not work for me.  It leaves my thick, coarse hair feeling dry and unclean, and worst of all not soft.  I've passed them on to my husband to use, lol.  The no.4 mask I absolutely adore, it does everything I wanted the Amike to do!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 20, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Sooooooo random... I was just on the BB shop doing some casual browsing (weekly occurrence for me) and I saw an orange banner at the top of the screen that said "Thanks for being a subscriber.. we have a present for you" or something along those lines. I clicked on it and it brought me to this page: http://join.birchbox.com/wkeychain/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an email telling me they added this to my cart. All I had to do was checkout. Free keychain and no shipping or out of pocket expense.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 20, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I got an email telling me they added this to my cart. All I had to do was checkout. Free keychain and no shipping or out of pocket expense.


yeah, that happened to me too. I didn't buy anything and I still got the keychain for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm so torn... haven't done PYS yet, and got good boxes with two of the PYS items in each box so far. I do really want to try the Not Soap, Radio body wash because I adore lemon-scented things, but I'm also up to my ears in body wash already, so do I just let the chips fall where they may again? Argh, decisions.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 20, 2014)

The only PYS that I haven't tried is the Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask so I'll probably choose that on one account and leave it as a surprise on the second. Unless there's a curated box that I really like, then I'll probably go for that as my second box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of not picking this month. I've liked my boxes but when I see what I've missed out on it makes me want to go random again. I've tried 2 of the 4 and have no interest in the body wash so this would be a good month to skip. Heck I picked last month (Model Co) primarily to avoid the curse of the L&amp;B eyeliner and guess what showed up in my box anyway?


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 20, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I want the Not Soap, Radio shower gel. None of the other samples look that great to me.


I really like that body wash. Alas, I bought a full-sized one already, so I don't see a point to choosing that sample. 

Hoping for a good curated box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I might just go for random this month. Nothing jumps out at me this month as something I am excited to get, so I am okay with allowing the universe and BB to pick for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 21, 2014)

I want that tea mask!  Very glad that the other samples aren't tempting enough to make me re-sub my second account.  Already tried the Not Soap Radio body wash (good, but I'm not fond of lemon scents) and the Green Apple Peel (Too much for my sensitive skin).  The Amika mask is tempting, but I have a bunch of hair masks already.

Can't pass up a tea mask, though!   I want to smear it all over my face and then drink more tea! And watch something British!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm currently torn between being surprised and picking the tea mask.

I've tried the soap and wasn't overwhelmed. I dislike peels. The only other sample I like is the hair mask, but I realized I can selected a travel size for $12 dollars on birchbox. 12 dollars to try something is more reasonable than $50ish. 

I like being surprised and I feel like I've been let down with the PYS boxes.....but I love tea...and masks.


----------



## cosmickitten (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried both the Amika hair mask and the Macadamia Deep Repair Mask and can compare the two for me? I'm in serious need of a hair mask and am curious about the Amika one. I owned the Macadamia one before and other than the fragrance, I absolutely loved it; it worked miracles on my very thick, coarse, damaged hair, but I'm weary of the price.. it's twice as much as the Amika!


----------



## button6004 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm struggling to decide between the amika and the tea mask.  I really like to treat myself to face masks, and I feel like the tea mask I can probably get 2 uses out of? Maybe? While the Amika, because of my hair, I know I will likely only get 1 use.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> Has anyone tried both the Amika hair mask and the Macadamia Deep Repair Mask and can compare the two for me? I'm in serious need of a hair mask and am curious about the Amika one. I owned the Macadamia one before and other than the fragrance, I absolutely loved it; it worked miracles on my very thick, coarse, damaged hair, but I'm weary of the price.. it's twice as much as the Amika!


macadamia one was better for me


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 22, 2014)

I thought the Amika did little for bringing moisture and shine to my hair. (it has a good amount of alcohol in it…I was disappointed because I wanted to love the stuff).  The Macadamia one actually did a nice job with my hair (all of their products do). I would go for the Macadmia product over the Amika.  You can also always find Maca stuff at TjMaxx too.


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 22, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> Has anyone tried both the Amika hair mask and the Macadamia Deep Repair Mask and can compare the two for me? I'm in serious need of a hair mask and am curious about the Amika one. I owned the Macadamia one before and other than the fragrance, I absolutely loved it; it worked miracles on my very thick, coarse, damaged hair, but I'm weary of the price.. it's twice as much as the Amika!


This is more of an enabler response, but check out Target (esp. online) for the Macadamia mask. For whatever reason, it is usually way cheaper there.

Edit:  So I looked and currently the 8.5 oz tub of the Macadamia hair mask is $15.79, and target.com is having free shipping on everything right now. 

http://www.target.com/p/macadamia-deep-mask-8-5-oz/-/A-14226538#prodSlot=medium_1_1&amp;term=macadamia

Hope this helps!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 22, 2014)

I am looking forward to see what the collaboration box option is for November!  Please be good!!!!


----------



## rglatt13 (Oct 22, 2014)

What day is sample choice for us aces again? Need to mark it on my calendar! I want that tea mask or the amika I believe...

Anyone know if there is a guest editor box yet?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 22, 2014)

rglatt13 said:


> What day is sample choice for us aces again? Need to mark it on my calendar! I want that tea mask or the amika I believe...
> 
> Anyone know if there is a guest editor box yet?


Aces &amp; subscribers who have referred friends will get to pick their sample 10/27. Everyone else will get to pick 10/28.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I thought the Amika did little for bringing moisture and shine to my hair. (it has a good amount of alcohol in it…I was disappointed because I wanted to love the stuff).  The Macadamia one actually did a nice job with my hair (all of their products do). I would go for the Macadmia product over the Amika.  You can also always find Maca stuff at TjMaxx too.


 I purchased a bunch of amica products at the liter sale on one of the websites.  I was very disappointed with them in that they did nothing for my hair either.   The macadamia did however make my hair look better


----------



## cosmickitten (Oct 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> This is more of an enabler response, but check out Target (esp. online) for the Macadamia mask. For whatever reason, it is usually way cheaper there.
> 
> Edit:  So I looked and currently the 8.5 oz tub of the Macadamia hair mask is $15.79, and target.com is having free shipping on everything right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm going to purchase it right meow!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 22, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I purchased a bunch of amica products at the liter sale on one of the websites.  I was very disappointed with them in that they did nothing for my hair either.   The macadamia did however make my hair look better


Yes, this was me too! Such disappointing products for me.


----------



## BeMyBait (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely torn between the Tea Mask, Green Apple Peel and Amika Hair Mask.

I wasn't a fan of the Not Soap Radio Body Wash at all.

Hopefully the curated box is amazing. I usually like those.


----------



## BeMyBait (Oct 22, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I purchased a bunch of amica products at the liter sale on one of the websites.  I was very disappointed with them in that they did nothing for my hair either.   The macadamia did however make my hair look better


I don't think I've tried Amika yet, but I can definitely say that Macadamia Cleansing Conditioner was a HUGE bust for me last month. I was sad =(


----------



## casey anne (Oct 22, 2014)

Did anyone add Birchbox Plus for November? Man, I love Pura Vida bracelets and that 4 pack is available again for add-on. Ugh, I'm gonna go for it!

Ugh.......all sold out!


----------



## H_D (Oct 22, 2014)

I am not interested in any of the PYS choices- I don't need/.want skincare products and don't use masks. I already have haircare and skincare products I love and swear by, plus I have sensitive skin and so many of the products birchbox sends out has extracts and essential oils that irritate my skin.

I am thinking I might cancel for next month but I guess I will wait to see what other products might be offered along with these. I did cancel my second one though. If there are good things, I will keep my first one a month more but I will just leave it up to chance again, although it didn't work out for me last month, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 22, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Did anyone add Birchbox Plus for November? Man, I love Pura Vida bracelets and that 4 pack is available again for add-on. Ugh, I'm gonna go for it!
> 
> Ugh.......all sold out!


i got that Guatemalan pouch thingie.  I love their colorful patterns and designs.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got that Guatemalan pouch thingie.  I love their colorful patterns and designs.


I am really tempted by that pouch thingie...it's VERY cute.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 22, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got that Guatemalan pouch thingie.  I love their colorful patterns and designs.


I love that!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 22, 2014)

H_D said:


> I am not interested in any of the PYS choices- I don't need/.want skincare products and don't use masks. I already have haircare and skincare products I love and swear by, plus I have sensitive skin and so many of the products birchbox sends out has extracts and essential oils that irritate my skin.
> 
> I am thinking I might cancel for next month but I guess I will wait to see what other products might be offered along with these. I did cancel my second one though. If there are good things, I will keep my first one a month more but I will just leave it up to chance again, although it didn't work out for me last month, lol.


I will warn you, Birchbox sends out a lot of skincare and haircare products.  They will try to tailor them to your profile but there is no way to opt out of them.  Do you have a trade list?  That might be a great way to trade for items you might like better.


----------



## cosmickitten (Oct 23, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Did anyone add Birchbox Plus for November? Man, I love Pura Vida bracelets and that 4 pack is available again for add-on. Ugh, I'm gonna go for it!
> 
> Ugh.......all sold out!


I love Pura Vida! You can purchase their products from puravidabracelets.com for 50% off your entire order, and they have a really expansive selection compared to Birchbox. If you can't find the coupon code online, let me know and I can email you a referral (you can also get $20 for referrals fyi).

As a student, I try to save as much as I can, but somehow I feel less guilty buying stuff that donates a portion of their proceeds to charity.

P.S. I don't work for Pura Vida or anything.. heh. I just love their shit! I don't wear any other bracelets, really.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 23, 2014)

None of the PYS choices appeal to me in the least so it looks like I'll be going old school this month. I'm actually looking forward to seeing what they choose for me even if it will likely include one of the PYS options anyway.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 23, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> I love Pura Vida! You can purchase their products from puravidabracelets.com for 50% off your entire order, and they have a really expansive selection compared to Birchbox. If you can't find the coupon code online, let me know and I can email you a referral (you can also get $20 for referrals fyi).
> 
> As a student, I try to save as much as I can, but somehow I feel less guilty buying stuff that donates a portion of their proceeds to charity.
> 
> P.S. I don't work for Pura Vida or anything.. heh. I just love their shit! I don't wear any other bracelets, really.


I've used the 50% code many times, but thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Oct 23, 2014)

I really like the Amika Smoothing Balm for when I straighten my hair. It smells lovely and I definitely notice a difference in the softness of my hair and how straight it gets.  But I havent tried any of their other products.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Oct 23, 2014)

cosmickitten said:


> I love Pura Vida! You can purchase their products from puravidabracelets.com for 50% off your entire order, and they have a really expansive selection compared to Birchbox. If you can't find the coupon code online, let me know and I can email you a referral (you can also get $20 for referrals fyi).
> 
> As a student, I try to save as much as I can, but somehow I feel less guilty buying stuff that donates a portion of their proceeds to charity.
> 
> P.S. I don't work for Pura Vida or anything.. heh. I just love their shit! I don't wear any other bracelets, really.


I would love the coupon code for 50% off if you will share   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cosmickitten (Oct 23, 2014)

Dawn Horton said:


> I would love the coupon code for 50% off if you will share   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea no problem! I just need an email address to send you the coupon.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got that Guatemalan pouch thingie.  I love their colorful patterns and designs.


 What is Birch Box Plus?  I thought I knew the web-site pretty well...  Can't find that anywhere?  Halp!!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 23, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> What is Birch Box Plus?  I thought I knew the web-site pretty well...  Can't find that anywhere?  Halp!!


Here ya go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_102314_NovemberBirchboxPlus_PromoPage


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 23, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Here ya go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_102314_NovemberBirchboxPlus_PromoPage


Thanks!!


----------



## H_D (Oct 23, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I will warn you, Birchbox sends out a lot of skincare and haircare products.  They will try to tailor them to your profile but there is no way to opt out of them.  Do you have a trade list?  That might be a great way to trade for items you might like better.


Yeah, I've been with them since 2011 so I know but back in the day, they hardly sent any. I use to get really good boxes- lots of makeup and body care which I love, hardly any skincare or haircare. These days though, not so much.

I have a big box of stuff I don't want or won't use and I donate it to the local women's shelter. I thought about trading but I've been burnt on things like that in the past so I'd rather donate the items instead.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Oct 24, 2014)

Someone's Birchbox has been sitting in the package vestibule of my apartment building for about 2 weeks now.  Is it weird that I really want them to pick it up?  How can you let that sit there for two weeks and not want to open it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2014)

What to pick, what to pick?! I do looove hair masks so I might end up that route, or maybe leave it up to fate?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Someone's Birchbox has been sitting in the package vestibule of my apartment building for about 2 weeks now.  Is it weird that I really want them to pick it up?  How can you let that sit there for two weeks and not want to open it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm pretty sure mine has been in the vestibule of somebody else's apartment building since last Thursday. More likely the mailman gave it to one of the neighbors. I hope whoever got it enjoys it. Birchbox CS said they're sending a new one, but I bet I get an e-mail next week saying they can't.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 25, 2014)

So, I just used last month's PYS link and the currated box is already up:



Spoiler



THE HAPPY HOLIDAY HACKS BOX
We partnered with BuzzFeed Life to bring you this custom box, filled with samples to make the season that much merrier.


BOX INCLUDES:

Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24hr Mascara
a formula that lengthens, curls, and lasts

Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist Mask
refresh and refine skin in minutes

Greenleaf Signature Candle in Silver Spruce
for a warm glow and wintry scent

Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
great for lips—and cuticles too

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo
absorbs oil and adds volume



Now I really don't know what to choose.   :unsure2:


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 25, 2014)

I've already tried all the PYS except for the face mask (have full sizes of the Amika--HG for me--and the body wash which smells yummy) and don't want the curated box (no more mascara and I just don't burn candles ever). Skipping sample selection this month.  Last month I chose a PYS to avoid the eyeliner.  And ha--received 2 of the eyeliners in addition to my PYS (a mistake, I'm sure).  

And for the Amika, I had gotten a sample of it from BB a long time ago, but I do remember that it was a foil--a huge foil (Ithink 1 oz?).  That's 1/2 the size of the travel size that's sold on BB and a pretty good size, but I wanted to bring that up bc I know some of you hate foils regardless of size.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Now that I know what's in the curated box I am definitely ignoring the pys email. I did not want that nipple stuff in last month's box and luckily got box 14. I hope they aren't going to just keep sending it each month until everyone gets it.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm happy to know what's in the curated box.  I already have the Dr. Jart and Amika items and probably don't need more mascara.  Looks like I will be sticking to my plan to try the two different masks on my different accounts.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

It looks like they have taken steps to keep people from choosing a sample early using the old e-mail.  You can go to the sample choice page but it says that everything is out of stock.  Seems like they will make it "in stock" when the PYS choice window opens up.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

For anyone looking for a pic of the curated box...it's actually pretty nice!



Spoiler


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> So, I just used last month's PYS link and the currated box is already up:


Thanks for sharing.  It's kind of tempting, but I just don't do dry shampoo.  I would probably like most of the PYS choices in the non-curated boxes, so maybe I'll just choose one of those instead.  Or not choose at all and see what happens.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 25, 2014)

Oouu I like the looks of the curated box. I don't have any interest in the sample choices since month so I'll definitely be going for that on one of my accounts.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 25, 2014)

That's weird. When I go to the pick your sample link from last month I see a totally different curated box :s. The one I see is from (RED) and not BuzzFeed. Strange.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nevermind. Spoke too soon. I'm looking at the wrong thing. lol Sorry


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 25, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> So, I just used last month's PYS link and the currated box is already up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the amika...but have no need for ANOTHER mascara...but I do love candles....hmmm what to do


----------



## overthehill (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh thank you!  I am so relieved that I want NOTHING AT ALL from this box!  (I do love the nipple balm but I have it.)  Now my decision is easier: cuppa for aces box and mystery for 2nd box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> I love the amika...but have no need for ANOTHER mascara...but I do love candles....hmmm what to do


hahah the candle is SO tempting to me. Everything in the curated box is "ok" in the sense that I wouldn't hate it, but it not the most exciting collection of products for me, personally.

but the candle!! I'm hoping that maybe it's including in some of the regular boxes as well? One can only hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 25, 2014)

Meh. I really am not interested in any of those things. I won't be picking a sample or box this month in hopes of avoiding everything we've seen so far, ha. So I will probably end up with at least two PYS items  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 25, 2014)

Will pass on the curated box for the first time ever! I guess I'll pick the cuppa cuppa mask on both accounts and see what happens. XD


----------



## wadedl (Oct 25, 2014)

Such a tough decision! The curated box I really like but I also want the Royal Apothic Mask!! I have the Royal Apothic Lip Balm, Lip Scrub set from Costco and its my favorite lip scrub. I have Lush lip scrub and it can be a bit messy but its definitely yummy but the Royal Apothic one stays put where I place it and I can rub it around for a while and it makes my lips look so plump and moisturized. Its not the best tasting but it does such a great job. It would be nice to try another Royal Apothic product.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am not going to pick and just see what happens.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 25, 2014)

Wait is everything actually out of stock already, or have they not done the PYS yet?


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 25, 2014)

Seriously debating cancelling my Ipsy so I can have two birchbox subscriptions.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Wait is everything actually out of stock already, or have they not done the PYS yet?


They haven't done it yet.  I think they are trying to keep people from picking early using the old e-mails.  Trying to even the playing field a little bit.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 25, 2014)

The Happy Holidays Hacks Box looks awesome!

I'm excited to take a peek at the holiday gift booklet we'll get in the November box. I have points burning a hole in my pocket. :wub:


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to leave my box to fate again. I would be fine with any of the PYS, and maybe I'll even end up with two like this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Oct 25, 2014)

Eh, not really interested in the curated box. I had the Dr Lipp and the Amika dry shampoo in the October box, and didn't care for either of them. The Amika made my hair a limp, dirty looking mess and I only used a few quick sprays.


----------



## button6004 (Oct 27, 2014)

OH MAN.  So hard to decide- curated box, or cuppa cuppa mask?!


----------



## tamberella (Oct 27, 2014)

I really don't have a big preference on any of these items but I really don't want the Juice apple peel so I might just pick the Not Soap Radio in an attempt to try to avoid it.  But we all know that there is still always a chance we will get it anyway,  so what to do ...what to do?  Why am I so afraid to leave it up to fate???


----------



## Burnsidesk (Oct 27, 2014)

The sample choices are in stock now for anyone who wants to choose their sample through last month's email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 27, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> The sample choices are in stock now for anyone who wants to choose their sample through last month's email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up, by the time I got the email last month everything was sold out.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> The sample choices are in stock now for anyone who wants to choose their sample through last month's email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!! I actually got to see all of the sample choices, for once. Picked the Juice Beauty Peel. I'm fairly apathetic to all of the choices, but I'd rather get this than anything else.


----------



## tamberella (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got my email to choose and chose the Not Soap body wash.  I decided I like having a way to narrow down which box I might get.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 27, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> The sample choices are in stock now for anyone who wants to choose their sample through last month's email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the heads up! I got the tea mask on one account, and the guest editor box on another account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope there's no pys trouble this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Got my email, too. I think I will just leave it up to fate this time around... which I haven't done before, so it's kind of scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, it can't possibly get any worse.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got the PYS email, and this time it doesn't say anything about, "It's cool if you don't want to pick anything; we'll choose a great box for you anyway." Weird. I mean, they have to send me something even if I don't pick, so I don't think that's an issue, but it looks like they are pushing this more this time around.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 27, 2014)

I got the email but where on the BB website do I choose a sample?


----------



## button6004 (Oct 27, 2014)

I decided on the curated box.  I'm super excited about the candle and the Amika dry shampoo.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 27, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> I got the email but where on the BB website do I choose a sample?


You don't go to the website. You pick through the email. Click on take your pick now.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 27, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> You don't go to the website. You pick through the email. Click on take your pick now.


Thank you!  It must be my browser as it doesn't go anywhere.  Will try the phone.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the curated box too, I wanted to have another mask and the candle and dry shampoo look good!


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 27, 2014)

Royal Apothic for me!  Yay!


----------



## kittiecat (Oct 27, 2014)

If I wanted to get a second box do I need to use a different email address?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 27, 2014)

kittiecat said:


> If I wanted to get a second box do I need to use a different email address?


yes, and refer yourself to get 50 points on your current account.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 27, 2014)

Ended up with the hair mask. Such a sucker for them.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 27, 2014)

I got the Juice Beauty peel.  Glossy Box will be doing a Juice Beauty face cream as well.  

I find that their product really helps with the sun spots-age spots-liver spots that's inter-mingaling with my freckles...

Boyfriend thinks they look like freckles but I know better... they are clustered in groups of 2 to 3 and appear on the side of the cheek vs. the front.  

Juice Beauty products really work on lightening them!! 

It's a apple-ly month for the fall for me!


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 27, 2014)

I decided not to select anything. I did not have a chance to pick in July and received an awesome box. I chose a sample in August, September and October and my boxes were really bad. Hopefully this month will be better and I get a box with no repeat products.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm totally apathetic this month so I'm letting fate decide.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Thank you!  It must be my browser as it doesn't go anywhere.  Will try the phone.


The BB website does not like Explorer. I think I even saw someplace on the site where it said for best results use Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with the cuppa cuppa. It was tough though because the curated box looked good too. Love getting candles in boxes (wasn't sure on the scent though) and love amika dry shampoo too, but I just bought the tinted klorane one so I ultimately went with the cuppa cuppa. I'm excited for my next box that's for sure!!!


----------



## rglatt13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Did the curated box! Looks amazing! I already have the Dr.Lipp but my sister loves it so ill send it her way! So excited! Face mask, candle and mascara and dry shampoo! Everything I could want it one box!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 27, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I decided not to select anything. I did not have a chance to pick in July and received an awesome box. I chose a sample in August, September and October and my boxes were really bad. Hopefully this month will be better and I get a box with no repeat products.


This is my first time picking so am curious about how the rest of the box will shape up...   Gosh, what did the rest of your box look like?!!?!?


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with the Not Soap Radio and now I'll spend the rest of the day thinking I should have gotten the candle.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

I used the old e-mail to pick early this morning, because I knew I was going to be out &amp; about for work all day. Picked the curated box for one account &amp; the cuppa cuppa mask on the other two. 

Sounds like I might be alone in this, but all of my PYS boxes the last few months have been really awesome!


----------



## Mistimoop (Oct 27, 2014)

When I clicked the pick link in my email it took me to the BB site and this was at the very bottom of the page, under the selection box...

"Prefer surprises? We don't blame you! If you don't make a selection, you’ll receive our Giving-themed November box, tailored to your Beauty Profile."


----------



## Weebs (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the curated box on one account and the hair mask on the other.


----------



## emilylithium (Oct 27, 2014)

This is the first time i picked the curated box, it is the most exciting thing for me! it has everything I want to try. I got the amika dry shampoo before and love it, was just thinking about how i can get more without anther account. the candle would be great, and wanted to try Dr. Jart and Dr. Lipp for a while now. i even resubscribed today just to get it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with the peel.  I don't need another mascara and I don't use dry shampoo, so that made the curated box less attractive to me.  BB hair samples are almost always too small for me to get even one use out of so the hair mask was out.  I've been trying to work up the courage to use peels, and Juice Beauty products -- while they've been hit or miss for me -- have never irritated my skin.  So I figured that would be a good place to start.

Also, thanks to all the posts here, I saved my PYS e-mail this month (couldn't find last month's) so I will be ready next time around.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 27, 2014)

I couldn't find anything on the PYS or the curated box that I was particularly wanting, so decided give fate a whirl and see what comes up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with the Royal Apothic Mask. The rest of my box better be decent.  :bringiton:


----------



## casey anne (Oct 27, 2014)

Lots of new stuff getting added to the shop!!


----------



## noangel1981 (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the curated box on one account and the juice beauty peel on the other. I just can't get enough dry shampoo....I think I may have a problem


----------



## MessyJesi (Oct 27, 2014)

Not picking anything this go around. Nothing calls to me from anything offered. I'm excited for a suprise. Until boxes open on the 10th lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the Royal Apothic mask. I had to stop myself from picking the Amika. I have two full size tubs of it. But it was so hard to say no to the cute travel size...


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 27, 2014)

Did anyone who picked a sample or the curated box get a confirmation? I picked this morning and I haven't heard from Birchbox yet.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 27, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I just got the PYS email, and this time it doesn't say anything about, "It's cool if you don't want to pick anything; we'll choose a great box for you anyway." Weird. I mean, they have to send me something even if I don't pick, so I don't think that's an issue, but it looks like they are pushing this more this time around.


That's weird.  Mine had a paragraph at the bottom about how I didn't have to choose and they would still curate a special box for me, etc. etc.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the Amika mask on one account and the body wash on the other.  I had planned to pick both masks but changed my mind at the last minute.  I totally forgot to check my inbox this morning so I was happy to see that everything was still in stock!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 27, 2014)

LadyK said:


> That's weird.  Mine had a paragraph at the bottom about how I didn't have to choose and they would still curate a special box for me, etc. etc.


Mine definitely doesn't! I just checked again. That's extra weird!


----------



## button6004 (Oct 27, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Did anyone who picked a sample or the curated box get a confirmation? I picked this morning and I haven't heard from Birchbox yet.


Yup, I got my confirmation within 20 minutes or so of choosing the curated box.

It feels so weird already knowing exactly what will be in my box!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmmm I didn't get e-mail confirmations for any of mine. But I also picked before they officially sent out the e-mails for it, so that's probably why. 

If I click on the link in the e-mail, all of my selections saved so I think I'm ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 27, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Did anyone who picked a sample or the curated box get a confirmation? I picked this morning and I haven't heard from Birchbox yet.


I picked the body wash this morning and got a confirmation right away.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 27, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Lots of new stuff getting added to the shop!!


A TON of Mirenesse, so maybe that's in this month's boxes? I haven't found their stuff to be especially exciting in the past, but maybe I will be surprised.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 27, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yes, and refer yourself to get 50 points on your current account


So glad I didn't get a second acct yet bc I would have never even thought about this!! Thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Oct 27, 2014)

I was trying to decide between the

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel and the Curated box. 

I picked the: 

THE HAPPY HOLIDAY HACKS BOX! 

It had a couple things I would like to try and since last month I picked the Mally Melon and didn't get it I wanted to have a better change and it not messing up this month. 

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the Amika mask, and got my confirmation within minutes.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Oct 27, 2014)

I decided to not pick anything this go around. Nothing really appealed to me and I already have to of the body washes. I would have only wanted 3/5 products in the curated box. Hopefully the stars will align and surprise me with a great box this month.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 27, 2014)

Those waiting on confirmation emails... I just received mine so check your inbox!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep, I just got all three confirmation e-mails.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the Holiday Hacks box. Mom and I use dry shampoo once a week, I adore Greenleaf candles (especially Starlight), and I'm interested in the Miranesse mascara. I don't remember the other items, but I'm excited enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked the tea mask, mostly because I would never spring for a $58 mask without trying it first (and seeing some semi-miraculous results). Also, I think the toothpaste tube packaging is really cute, if not entirely practical. I was sorely tempted by the curated box, but I've already sampled the dry shampoo and Dr. Lipp (liked both) and not very interested in the mascara. The candle and mask were harder to pass up.


----------



## Beckilg (Oct 27, 2014)

None of the PYS interested me, so I went with Holiday Hacks. Have wanted to try the amika dry shampoo anyway!


----------



## snl (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with the Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Tea Mask because I loved the story behind it that they mentioned on the sneak peek vid. I couldn't help it, plus, I'm excited to try some skin care with tea in it. I received my confirmation emal as well.

Last month I left it up to surprise and while I really loved the eyeshadow, I was meh about the rest and the month before that I pys and ended up loving the box. Plus, I can resist the temptation to peek when I know one of my items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing struck me so I will let me 2 boxes be a surprise


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 27, 2014)

After picking a sample, getting a confirmation, and then getting an entirely different box, in which they were like "oh we messed up?" I decided not to let myself down by expecting a particular product this month. So, hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 27, 2014)

P.S. Do any of you or your men get BB Man? I seem to be having a convo with myself over in the BB man thread.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 27, 2014)

I chose the hair mask, Im usually more interested in the make-up and skin care items that Pop up in sneak peeks more than what's usually in the pys. And now I'm pretty sure I'm not getting shampoo and conditioner! (I hope)


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm officially going for a surprise. I'm hoping for a great box to kick off the holiday season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Oct 27, 2014)

I went with one holiday hacks and one tea mask. Holiday hacks has stuff in it I will definitely use so I'm pretty pumped for it!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 27, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Did anyone who picked a sample or the curated box get a confirmation? I picked this morning and I haven't heard from Birchbox yet.


Yeah, my confirmation came only 12 minutes after I picked my sample (around noon).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 27, 2014)

Soap, Not Radio here.  What can I say?  I'm a sucker for citrus!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 27, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> A TON of Mirenesse, so maybe that's in this month's boxes? I haven't found their stuff to be especially exciting in the past, but maybe I will be surprised.


I like the lip bombs.  But I don't know why Birchbox's shop is calling them "exclusive."  Because I got one from Lip Factory ages ago and one from a Hautelook beauty bag.  And you can buy them on Amazon (for less than BB), including at least some of the shades BB stocks.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmm...I think I'll be surprised this month. I like the candle in the THE HAPPY HOLIDAY HACKS BOX, but that's the only thing that's really sparking my interest.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going for a complete surprise this time around.  I'm kind of hoping for none of the above.  All of the PYS options are really boring to me.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm going for a complete surprise this time around.  I'm kind of hoping for none of the above.  All of the PYS options are really boring to me.


Same. I got the PYS emails this morning and didn't even open them.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm also going for a surprise this go round.  I'm pretty excited by it...


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 28, 2014)

Lots of new stuff in the Birchbox shop!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 28, 2014)

I really like the look of the curated box. Like, A LOT. But I want the holiday gift guide, so I have decided to leave my box up to chance.

I'm taking a look through the store now. Is there a way to tell what has been added more recently?

ETA: The only think I'm hoping to avoid in my BB this month (and each month thereafter) is nail polish. I am not a nail polish kinda gal. I would take perfume samples over nail polish, that's how little I like the stuff.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm kind of excited to go back to the "old days" of not knowing one of the things in my BB....well, at least until the 10th, hehe.


----------



## BeMyBait (Oct 28, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I picked the Amika mask, and got my confirmation within minutes.


Ditto to this. It was a hard choice for me though! I really wanted the Cuppa Cuppa and Green Apple Peel, but I have a peel that I've never even used yet and a bunch of other face products waiting in line. I always use my hair products like immediately so I'll probably get to try the Amika Mask sooner.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with the curated box.



Spoiler



Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24hr Mascara - a new mascara to try? Yes.


Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist Mask - A Dr Jart product, and pore masque? Double yes.


Greenleaf Signature Candle in Silver Spruce - a candle in an evergreen scent? Oh yes.


Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips - Uh, kind of a lip balm? Would use.


amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo - This is my go-to dry shampoo. I use a lot of dry shampoo.

 



I am tempted to resub on my alternate account to choose the juice beauty peel, because I still really want to try it.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 28, 2014)

I picked the Cuppa Cuppa mask and I'm excited to try it.  I'm even more excited that nothing was sold out when I went to choose.  I didn't realize how fast they sell out last month, so I missed out picking.  A couple more months of reviews and i should qualify for Aces and then I won't have to worry so much about that.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with the curated box.  I received the nipple balm for lips last month, but I like it so much, I would love another.  and I need a travel size dry shampoo.  and a mascara.  the candle is going to be nice, and ehh the mask I could do without.  I love surprises, and last month's box was amazing, but I don't want to risk wishing I had chosen this box!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 28, 2014)

By the time I got my email today, all the samples were out except Juice, the one I don't want. I wish PYS day was the same every month so I could just remember to do it instead of remembering too early and then too late.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 28, 2014)

Surprise me, BB!


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

After saying I was going to skip PYS I went with the Cuppa. I tend to go batty when the box combos are released. This will narrow down the possibilities. Although I am betting that many boxes will have two of the PYS choices.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 28, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> I really like the look of the curated box. Like, A LOT. But I want the holiday gift guide, so I have decided to leave my box up to chance.
> 
> I'm taking a look through the store now. Is there a way to tell what has been added more recently?
> 
> ETA: The only think I'm hoping to avoid in my BB this month (and each month thereafter) is nail polish. I am not a nail polish kinda gal. I would take perfume samples over nail polish, that's how little I like the stuff.


You can click on the "What's New" section in the shop, but it shows all the most recent 281 items, and some of them have been there for weeks (at least). I wish there was a way to sort by what's newest.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with Cuppa Cuppa mask. I was torn between this one and Juice Beauty peel. Both products seem to be somewhat gimmicky to me. Oddly enough that spikes my curiosity. I really want to try it our and deride for myself if it works.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with the cuppa too


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 29, 2014)

I went with the Not Soap, Radio Joy-Inducing Body Wash. And people who pretend words are still compound words without the n dash are really ticking me off.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Oct 29, 2014)

I went with the Cuppa Cuppa mask.  I hope I like it or actually use it.  I still have the last mask we got a couple of months back.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish the box pages would start loading already.  I look several times a day


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 29, 2014)

Not to freak anyone out, but do you know what the Dr. Lipp actually is? Its 100% lanolin, which is pretty much sheep sweat. My vegan friend received this in her box and freaked out. I didn't know what it was made of until she told me, and I'm not a vegan but it still grosses me out.

From wiki: "a yellow waxy substance secreted by the sebaceous glands of wool-bearing animals. Most lanolin used by humans comes from domestic sheep breeds that are raised specifically for their wool."


----------



## sldb (Oct 29, 2014)

Lanolin is also safe and effective for sore and cracked skin. Nursing mothers use it for sore nipples and it doesn't have to be wiped off before nursing. Completely safe. One such brand of lanolin as an example: https://www.lansinoh.com/products/hpa-lanolin.


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 29, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Not to freak anyone out, but do you know what the Dr. Lipp actually is? Its 100% lanolin, which is pretty much sheep sweat. My vegan friend received this in her box and freaked out. I didn't know what it was made of until she told me, and I'm not a vegan but it still grosses me out.
> 
> From wiki: "a yellow waxy substance secreted by the sebaceous glands of wool-bearing animals. Most lanolin used by humans comes from domestic sheep breeds that are raised specifically for their wool."


Meh, no worse than beeswax (which is also a secretion, then is "chewed" by the worker bees).


----------



## overthehill (Oct 29, 2014)

Cuppa Cuppa for my Aces account.

I unsubbed my 2nd account and have NOT resubbed yet because the last 2 times I did this I got a random extra box in the month I cancelled (ie I cancel in Oct after I do Oct box reviews, and I get another Oct box) and in fact the site itself states that any time you resub within a month, you get that month's box and you have to wait til the new month to get the next month's box.

So I'm waiting til 11/2 to resuub - because paying for an extra October box utterly negates the extra 100 points you get for re-subbing (which I'm sure is why they do it).

It means I don't PYS on that box, but I like the surprise boxes better sometimes, and I think they ship first.  And I absolutely do not want the curated box this month.  So I'm all good.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 29, 2014)

And yet again by the time I get to pick my sample, samples are out.

Gonna just start using my old links and doing it as early as possible. Because it seems like that's the only way I'll be able to pick anything. 

Anyway, Birchbox has yet to disappoint me, so hopefully that continues.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Not to freak anyone out, but do you know what the Dr. Lipp actually is? Its 100% lanolin, which is pretty much sheep sweat.


For me the name alone was off-putting. I really didn't want to carry around a tube of boob lube in my purse. Add to that it's sheep sweat, now I really don't want this. For some reason beeswax (chewed up bug sweat) doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 29, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Not to freak anyone out, but do you know what the Dr. Lipp actually is? Its 100% lanolin, which is pretty much sheep sweat. My vegan friend received this in her box and freaked out. I didn't know what it was made of until she told me, and I'm not a vegan but it still grosses me out.
> 
> From wiki: "a yellow waxy substance secreted by the sebaceous glands of wool-bearing animals. Most lanolin used by humans comes from domestic sheep breeds that are raised specifically for their wool."


I am a huge fan of lanolin.  It never bothers my skin and as a chemist I am way more comfortable putting lanolin on myself than something like petroleum jelly that was distilled from heavy crude oil.  I think it all depends on what freaks you out more, a natural product made by an animal or a chemical product made at a refinery.  I totally get the gross out factor of the word "secretion" but I know that this stuff has been cleaned and purified before it ends up in a tube.  I completely understand someone vegan not wanting to use it but I hate that it gets such a bad rap when it is so awesome!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am a huge fan of lanolin.  It never bothers my skin and as a chemist I am way more comfortable putting lanolin on myself than something like petroleum jelly that was distilled from heavy crude oil.  I think it all depends on what freaks you out more, a natural product made by an animal or a chemical product made at a refinery.  I totally get the gross out factor of the word "secretion" but I know that this stuff has been cleaned and purified before it ends up in a tube.  I completely understand someone vegan not wanting to use it but I hate that it gets such a bad rap when it is so awesome!


This is another shout out to Lanolin - Sorry may gross out some people. But I wouldn't have survived breastfeeding my babies without my Lanolin cream. This is one of the big big reason I could BF both my kids for more than a year. And I always include this in my new mom care basket for all my pregnant friends. It's a LIFESAVER for my Ta ta's   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 29, 2014)

Another shout out for lanolin!  Warning, this isn't glamorous, but I sleep with a CPAP machine.  Without going into detail, I use lanolin as a barrier between the nose pillow and my nostrils.  I can't use petroleum or other products because it degrades the soft plastic/silicone (if memory serves me right).  

You never hear it, but I love my CPAP machine.  I swear it has saved my life, my job and my sanity.  Holler if you have questions about it!

I keep putting the Dr Lippie Nippie thing in my cart on BB.  I would be thrilled to try it --along with my JOY-INDUCING (shout out!) Soap, Not Radio!


----------



## KaitC13 (Oct 29, 2014)

I went with the face mask - I've been on a kick lately. 

LOVE lanolin.  When I first started working in the hospital setting 10 years ago, we had a lanolin infused hand sanitizer.  LOVED it because there was a decrease in skin cracking/dry out.  They got rid of it because it was too expensive. :angry:  

 I use the Dr. Lipp on my lips every night , esp. during the colder months, it has save my lips big time.  I also use it around my nose when I have a nasty cold to help heal the poor skin that's been dried out.  I rather use something that is safe, natural, and effective over a chemical.


----------



## sldb (Oct 29, 2014)

Lanolin is also great for cuticles. Good to remember as winter is coming up. Lanolin also was a lifesaver for me when I was nursing. And really -if it is good enough and safe enough for newborns- I'm ok with it.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Oct 29, 2014)

Another shout out. I don't think I've used anything other than Dr. Lipp with Lanolin in it. I understand why Vegans wouldn't like it.

But Dr. Lipp is one of my favorite products. And I've been thanking BB pretty much every time I use it for introducing me to it.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 29, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> This is another shout out to Lanolin - Sorry may gross out some people. But I wouldn't have survived breastfeeding my babies without my Lanolin cream. This is one of the big big reason I could BF both my kids for more than a year. And I always include this in my new mom care basket for all my pregnant friends. It's a LIFESAVER for my Ta ta's   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





sldb said:


> Lanolin is also great for cuticles. Good to remember as winter is coming up. Lanolin also was a lifesaver for me when I was nursing. And really -if it is good enough and safe enough for newborns- I'm ok with it.


I'm having a baby in December and just bought a huge tube of lanolin cream.  So many nursing moms have talked about it.  This is all making me want Dr. Lipp in my box, lol.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 29, 2014)

I've seen lanolin in tons of lip balms and other products. It's pretty common, really.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm having a baby in December and just bought a huge tube of lanolin cream.  So many nursing moms have talked about it.  This is all making me want Dr. Lipp in my box, lol.


Congratulations!! My baby will turn 1 in december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 29, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Congratulations!! My baby will turn 1 in december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay for December babies! (My birthday is in December, and it falls on pay day this year! Yay, lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## sldb (Oct 29, 2014)

I have two December babies! My son will be 5 and my daughter will be 3.


----------



## jbrookeb (Oct 29, 2014)

Add me to the list of lanolin lovers. We had two pet sheep growing up and anytime we'd stick our hands in their wool to give them a good back scratching, we came away with super oily, soft hands and cuticles. It was pretty neat when we had them shorn as well, because you could take a puff of wool and rub it along your skin and leave an oil slick behind.

I'm leaving my November box to chance, but really hoping I don't get the Not Soap, Radio body wash. I ordered that scent last month using points and the fragrance was nauseating. Very heavy on the sage and not refreshingly lemony at all. I gave it to my husband and even he doesn't care for it.

Also, happy early bday to the December babies. Mine is the 6th and for the first time in 4 years, I'll be off work for my birthday. Look out, world!!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 30, 2014)

It would be so cool if they actually sent us a mini fall scented candle!.... A girl can dream :/


----------



## shelbyisace (Oct 30, 2014)

Lanolin is so rad. And products like Dr. Lipp are cleaned and filtered to the point that it doesn't feel like sheep's sweat. I mean, there is medical-grade lanolin! I use Dr. Lipp's every night as a lip mask, completely tranformed my lips from wrinkled and flakey to soft and subtle. Lately I've been switching between that and the Bite agave mask, also has a bunch of lanolin in it; I think several of the Bite products have lanolin in them.

Anyway, 10/10 will always go with lanolin over petroleum~

As far as November's box, I chose the Cuppa Cuppa mask. Hopefully I'll get it. Last month I was one of the many that chose Mally Melon and never got it.


----------



## page5 (Oct 30, 2014)

i chose a sample just so I, hopefully, won't get the Dr. Lipp product.

I hate the stuff. Didn't work for me for breastfeeding (3 kiddos), and it just sits on my skin, thick and sticky, not absorbing, making everything I touch greasy. Don't like the thick, sticky, greasy feel of it on my lips either. 

I can deal with the idea of sheep sweat but for me, it is an inferior product. I am also amazed that people will pay the Dr. Lipp price when you can get a large tube of it in any drugstore for half of what you pay for the Dr. Lipp small tube. 

@@shelbyisace thanks for the heads up on the bite products containing lanolin so I can avoid them. 

&lt;rant over&gt;    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clucus (Oct 30, 2014)

For the first time I did not get to pick...I was not interested in the PYS but the curated box looked good. O well!

Also, I think lanolin is awesome stuff! My first baby was a preemie(28 weeks) so I had to pump and lanolin saved me from pain. Used it when bfing and pumping for my second baby also. Never cracked once! The trick is to use from day 1. I would have liked to try it as a lip balm but alas! No picks for me lol


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 30, 2014)

You guys are inspiring me to go out an buy a tube of lanolin, which I have not done since breastfeeding.  But we all know, "winter is coming".


----------



## shelbyisace (Oct 30, 2014)

page5 said:


> i chose a sample just so I, hopefully, won't get the Dr. Lipp product.
> 
> I hate the stuff. Didn't work for me for breastfeeding (3 kiddos), and it just sits on my skin, thick and sticky, not absorbing, making everything I touch greasy. Don't like the thick, sticky, greasy feel of it on my lips either.
> 
> ...


Well, Dr Lipp is 100% Lanolin, while Bite Beauty products have signifigantly less. EDIT:

I just just looked it up and it seems like only the agave mask has lanolin in it. But it's much more soft and creamy feeling, tastes and smells better since they use, like, FDA approved ingredients, and absorbs into my lips much better than Dr Lipp, so maybe don't write the brand off just yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Oct 31, 2014)

Come on Boxes LOAD!!! I'm ready for November!!!!Let's get this party started!


----------



## Austin Nikki Morris (Oct 31, 2014)

well this is only my 2nd month, so i got to pick my sample, picked the juice beauty apple peel, but kind of wish i wouldve gotten the cuppa cuppa tea mask. i was afraid if i didnt choose right then and there, the samples would run out! lol oh well. im really into makeup though, and if there isnt any in the pys next month, im just gonna leave it up to BB. and im new to here. this forum really helped all my questions, love it and ill be going for my 2nd month with ipsy also. glad to be a new member!


----------



## Austin Nikki Morris (Oct 31, 2014)

and sorry im a newbie but i only clicked once and it tried to post my paragraph up twice! srry guys lol


----------



## magsatron (Oct 31, 2014)

@ be sure to check out the point codes thread, you'll be collecting points like the rest of us! Then we can talk about what we bought with our points in that thread. &amp;, welcome!

Re: lanolin

I have some quirky skin, when I have random lizard spots the only thing that begins the healing process is Bag Balm, which is petroleum, lanolin, &amp; an antiseptic. I went for the curated box because I want to try that nipple balm, amika dry shampoo, &amp; OMG tiny candle? Yes.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 31, 2014)

That would be so nice! And I mean, how expensive can a small scented candle be?? Not much at all. And it would be something new that we haven't seen ever offered!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like some Holiday pages went live... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/deluxe-delights

They disappear when I navigate away, so hopefully those who want to see can see!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 1, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Well, Dr Lipp is 100% Lanolin, while Bite Beauty products have signifigantly less.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just just looked it up and it seems like only the agave mask has lanolin in it. But it's much more soft and creamy feeling, tastes and smells better since they use, like, FDA approved ingredients, and absorbs into my lips much better than Dr Lipp, so maybe don't write the brand off just yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All Bite Product (lip colors) are food grade.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 1, 2014)

I received the nipple balm in last month's box and do like it as a lip balm, and also agree that they should have named it ANYTHING ELSE besides Dr. Lipp's Nipple Balm. It sounds like something you'd find in an adult entertainment store.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 1, 2014)

Sneak Peek 2 is up


----------



## Dashery (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh my applesauce, AMY POEHLER'S BOOK.

Ah, ah, ah! I actually jumped and hit my knee I was so excited!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Oh my applesauce, AMY POEHLER'S BOOK.
> 
> Ah, ah, ah! I actually jumped and hit my knee I was so excited!


I was hoping this would be the book featured this month.  I'm excited to get it too.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes! I am so excited about the book this month. I love Amy Poehler. Good thing I was already planning on placing an order this month with my point hoard. It's my birthday month, so I have been saving them up for the occasion.

Plus, Cindy Loumanizer! I have been waiting for Birchbox to sample it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

i hope that i get the chuao. i bought the firecracker bar last weekend at the chocolate shop by my house.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

i have a non-clicky truck already on my account with the tea mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 1, 2014)

I think this is the last month I pick...I went with the Holiday Hacks box...and I really am excited about it....but it just feels so much more exciting when you don't know what you're gonna get.  I feel like the kid at Christmas who peeked at all the presents and now won't have a single surprise...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know if this counts as a clicky truck just yet; there's a tracking number in my account but when I click on it, it says "The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time."

I have only one account, my PYS was the Juice Beauty Peel, and I am a habitual unsubscribe/resubscribe-with-100-point-codes type of person.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Finally I am getting a snack sample.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't have a preference so long as it contains loads of sugar.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 1, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't know if this counts as a clicky truck just yet; there's a tracking number in my account but when I click on it, it says "The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time."
> 
> I have only one account, my PYS was the Juice Beauty Peel, and I am a habitual unsubscribe/resubscribe-with-100-point-codes type of person.


Mine's like that too, above the tracking code it says it's the November box.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 1, 2014)

Of course I just bought Cindy Lou!! But those mini's are too darn cute!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 1, 2014)

Gah. Must...have...the adorable Cindy Lou-manizer sample!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 1, 2014)

I want the Cindy Lou-manizer sample too!  I've never tried The Balm before, but it looks so cute!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> That would be so nice! And I mean, how expensive can a small scented candle be?? Not much at all. And it would be something new that we haven't seen ever offered!


I got a tiny candle in a tin in my Birchbox a few months ago. It smells kinda citrusy. I haven't burned it yet because it's so cute.
ETA: My candle may have been in Birchbox man, but some Women's boxes did have votive candles several months ago.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

how aboutttttt birchbox should've made thebalm one of the pys samples?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 1, 2014)

nc42 said:


> how aboutttttt birchbox should've made thebalm one of the pys samples?


That would sell out in 5 seconds!!!

I wish instill had a backup Mary Lou mini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 1, 2014)

nc42 said:


> how aboutttttt birchbox should've made thebalm one of the pys samples?


If I were BB, I would charge a fee to be featured as a PYS or in one of the videos as a featured sample. I wonder if they do?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 1, 2014)

So my 1 year subscription was up after October and I want to switch to monthly but it won't allow me to because it says I still have an "active" subscription even though I don't. It allowed me to go through the cancellation process but it still just says 'active' for my account status - does anyone know when this will go away and I can actually sign up again? It's really annoying and ensures I'll never get another yearly sub. Now I'm most likely not going to get my sample choice. I assumed that this being November 1st I'd be able to sign up today but alas it is not so...


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 1, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> So my 1 year subscription was up after October and I want to switch to monthly but it won't allow me to because it says I still have an "active" subscription even though I don't. It allowed me to go through the cancellation process but it still just says 'active' for my account status - does anyone know when this will go away and I can actually sign up again? It's really annoying and ensures I'll never get another yearly sub. Now I'm most likely not going to get my sample choice. I assumed that this being November 1st I'd be able to sign up today but alas it is not so...


Send an email to customer service. It will take you about thirty seconds, and they will fix it for you.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 1, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Send an email to customer service. It will take you about thirty seconds, and they will fix it for you.


I thought to do that but I want to use a 100 point code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...I guess I could delete my payment info and just ask them to make the account no longer "active" so they don't end up re-signing me up without the code. I was just hoping someone else had this experience and could say when it would go to inactive on its own.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 1, 2014)

I would love that Cindy Lou-manaizer, but even more I would love to avoid that hair spray. Volume is the last thing my frizzy hair needs. 



PeridotCricket said:


> I got a tiny candle in a tin in my Birchbox a few months ago. It smells kinda citrusy. I haven't burned it yet because it's so cute.
> 
> ETA: My candle may have been in Birchbox man, but some Women's boxes did have votive candles several months ago.


 I got Votive candle in Azure Garden in Mystery Pack with one of my orders. It has a lovely wood-y/flower-y scent. I would love to get another one as an extra item.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 1, 2014)

How many times can you cancel your subscription and resubscribe using the 100 point code?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 1, 2014)

What? Well I never got a candle! Of course :/ my luck!


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, fingers crossed for Cindy Lou! I bought one in theBalm's last Hautelook sale, but it arrived broken and doing the alcohol re-press messed up the consistency of the powder and made it a lot chalkier than either Mary Lou or Betty Lou. :-(


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I got a tiny candle in a tin in my Birchbox a few months ago. It smells kinda citrusy. I haven't burned it yet because it's so cute.
> 
> ETA: My candle may have been in Birchbox man, but some Women's boxes did have votive candles several months ago.


Last December I got a mini votive in my BB. Same brand that they're sending now, but a different scent.


----------



## page5 (Nov 1, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> So my 1 year subscription was up after October and I want to switch to monthly but it won't allow me to because it says I still have an "active" subscription even though I don't. It allowed me to go through the cancellation process but it still just says 'active' for my account status - does anyone know when this will go away and I can actually sign up again? It's really annoying and ensures I'll never get another yearly sub. Now I'm most likely not going to get my sample choice. I assumed that this being November 1st I'd be able to sign up today but alas it is not so...


I'm experiencing the same problem with my account.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 1, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> How many times can you cancel your subscription and resubscribe using the 100 point code?


As many times as you would like.  I've been doing it since the spring, lol


----------



## H_D (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh I hope they stock they Chuao on their website again! I was so bummed when they stopped carrying it because it is hard to find around me and my husband LOVES the firecracker. It is his favorite chocolate bar ever. I use to buy so many from Birchbox. So excited they are back in our boxes!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 2, 2014)

H_D said:


> Oh I hope they stock they Chuao on their website again! I was so bummed when they stopped carrying it because it is hard to find around me and my husband LOVES the firecracker. It is his favorite chocolate bar ever. I use to buy so many from Birchbox. So excited they are back in our boxes!


It is delicious! I'm pretty positive they will stock it again this winter. They have only stocked it in the winter in the past, because shipping chocolate in warm weather = messy.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 2, 2014)

I so badly hope that I will get that TheBalm sample!! Also, super excited about the lifestyle treats being sent out!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 2, 2014)

I know everyone is like oooh theBalm, and I'm over here like ooooooh those snacks! Yeah!

Ha!


----------



## H_D (Nov 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> It is delicious! I'm pretty positive they will stock it again this winter. They have only stocked it in the winter in the past, because shipping chocolate in warm weather = messy.


ahh, yes, I didn't think about the warm weather and chocolate! Makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Nov 2, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I know everyone is like oooh theBalm, and I'm over here like ooooooh those snacks! Yeah!
> 
> Ha!


haha, same here! I have lots of theBalm;s stuff, including that little luminizer (got it in the mystery two pack), so gimme the chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopgirl (Nov 2, 2014)

They posted the next spoiler on Facebook: shampoo and conditioner of Harvey Prince Hello. 

Also- Non-clicky truck for November!!!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 2, 2014)

Ack I may be in the minority but I don't like the Hello scent. I'm hoping that because I picked the hair mask they won't put anymore hair products in my box and I can avoid these!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 2, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> They posted the next spoiler on Facebook: shampoo and conditioner of Harvey Prince Hello.
> 
> Also- Non-clicky truck for November!!!


YESSSS give me all of the HP Hello products!!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 2, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Ack I may be in the minority but I don't like the Hello scent. I'm hoping that because I picked the hair mask they won't put anymore hair products in my box and I can avoid these!


I don't like it either. Not even in an "I can somewhat tolerate this" kind of way. I sprayed it when I got it as a sample and probably spent the entire day trying to get the last lingering bits of that scent off of me. I don't tend to like the Harvey Prince perfumes in general. 

I want that finishing spray/texturizer from the video. For whatever reason, Birchbox does not like sending me styling products. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 2, 2014)

Non-clicky truck on my main account, still October's on my secondary. I will jump on the "I do not like the Hello fragrance either train". I have liked all of the others, but this one was too powdery smelling for me. Waiting impatiently for boxes to start loading! C'mon BB!!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 2, 2014)

I got the chocolate in a box last year and it was pretty good.  

I also have a non clicky truck.  I did not pick a sample this month.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 2, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I thought to do that but I want to use a 100 point code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...I guess I could delete my payment info and just ask them to make the account no longer "active" so they don't end up re-signing me up without the code. I was just hoping someone else had this experience and could say when it would go to inactive on its own.


Seriously, just send them an email.  They will tell you when you can switch over to a monthly subscription and they will confirm if you will still get your PYS. I went through the same thing last month- my annual sub expired and I wanted to be sure to get the Model Co lipstick in Kitty.  They will give you the date you can flip over.  Your account will not say "inactive" it will just say something like "update your subscription" or something along those lines.   I was able to flip over to a monthly right when they said I could and I did get my PYS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

Limited Edition Boxes!

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/limited-edition-vanity-affair-home-sweet-homespun-unboxing?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_110214_LTEUnboxingGiveaway_Magazine


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 2, 2014)

I am so excited for the Vanity Affair box. Now I have to stalk the website.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 2, 2014)

Ohhh I want the Vanity Affair box!  It has so much stuff in it.  I only wish I had more points saved.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Ohhh I want the Vanity Affair box!  It has so much stuff in it.  I only wish I had more points saved.


Same! It's so much harder to hoard points now that you can't gift yourself gift cards. I have 600 points I think, but it's 200 on each account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Same! It's so much harder to hoard points now that you can't gift yourself gift cards. I have 600 points I think, but it's 200 on each account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just made a new thread about these, I am excited. I just love thier LE boxes!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Same! It's so much harder to hoard points now that you can't gift yourself gift cards. I have 600 points I think, but it's 200 on each account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yup, that's my problem exactly.  I have 600 points between two accounts.   :scared:


----------



## casey anne (Nov 2, 2014)

It's going to be so hard to save points this holiday season! I already have one cart loaded up with stuff, and if they continue to release LE boxes all season, oh man! When to pull the trigger and buy or keep saving points!? Freaking out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

Both boxes look really nice, although I already have the aqua-colored vessels and the tray to match on my vanity! it's a nice box but a hefty price tag for stuff that I really don't NEED, but I totally want! LOL


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Both boxes look really nice, although I already have the aqua-colored vessels and the tray to match on my vanity! it's a nice box but a hefty price tag for stuff that I really don't NEED, but I totally want! LOL


Totally.  I really want the lip gloss and the By Terry lip stuff and the volumizing spray despite my disappointment in the shampoo (sorry Katia- I'm not overly sold on the Serge Normant hair care line...I'd take Carol's Daughter or Sachajuan over SN any day).....that said, if I happen to get a discount code at some point in time, I might entertain pulling the trigger on the Vanity Affair box....I doubt at the $95+ price tag, I do not see it selling out.....


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 2, 2014)

I have enough points for the food one but want Vanity Affair. !!!!  

At least I didn't buy the PS Neiman Marcus box...


----------



## Burnsidesk (Nov 2, 2014)

Where are the box pages? I feel like it is so late to not have any populated.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh I want that vanity affair box!  I even have 700 points on 1 account!!!!  I've been waiting for something good and this is it!!! So happy. =D


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 3, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Oh I want that vanity affair box! I even have 700 points on 1 account!!!! I've been waiting for something good and this is it!!! So happy. =D


Gah!! I want it too!!! Every item she held up I was like "yes!" "Yes!" "Yes!" Ugh... It's too expensive for me right now though :-/ il have to see what I can swing... Maybe I'll win one of the FB or Instagram contest? Ha ha yeah right.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 3, 2014)

I searched the Birchbox site and the limited edition boxes are already up!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-home-sweet-homespun

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-vanity-affair


----------



## JenTX (Nov 3, 2014)

Shouldn't boxes be starting to populate by now?


----------



## tamberella (Nov 3, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Shouldn't boxes be starting to populate by now?


Yea, it seems overdue to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm wondering if the link for the boxes is just weird. Every once in a while they'll spell a word wrong or use the wrong year or something. I tried it with 2013 &amp; 'Nov' already instead of November.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a tracking # for my Nov box, but no info yet.  Didn't choose a sample or box this time.


----------



## H_D (Nov 3, 2014)

I didn't choose a sample this month and my account has not changed from Oct to Nov yet. I wish the box links were working!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm wondering if the link for the boxes is just weird. Every once in a while they'll spell a word wrong or use the wrong year or something. I tried it with 2013 &amp; 'Nov' already instead of November.


I think you are probably right.

This was the box link last year: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb1

As you can see, last year they had the dates messed up (2014 instead of 2013). I tried changing it to 2015 to see if they made the same mistake this year, but it didn't work either. Who knows. :blink2:


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2014)

I forgot to update my payment method. My card was replaced 4 times over a 10 day period!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish the box pages would start loading too. I did not pick a sample and my truck still says October. My box this month is free though because last month was such a mess. I hope I get that Justin's almond butter in my box, I love that stuff.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope someone can figure out the link for the loading boxes! This week is the fun part of BB, trying to guess which box you might actually receive. Next Monday seems so far away without it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Nov 3, 2014)

We sound like junkies….

But yeah…I would love it if one of our super sleuths could figure out the box codes!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 3, 2014)

Some new gift sets have been added for all of you Harvey Prince and Beauty Protector fans outs there:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-sets/harvey-prince-hello-fragrance-and-body-value-set  

and

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-sets/beauty-protector-travel-set


----------



## H_D (Nov 3, 2014)

I am not getting the LE vanity affair box but there are a few things I want out of it. I've been waiting for the Tata Harper volumizing lip and cheek tints to come to BB so I am excited to see them in this box. Just waiting for them to actually be available on their site. I want it in very charming!

I also have always wanted to try the ByTerry rose balm thing but the price is crazy, not sure it would be worth it.

That little gold collapsible tray looks kind of cool but $30? Seems a bit pricey?

And oh my gosh love the mini Tocca margaux, which is a scent I really like. I collect the little mini Toccas. Wish we could buy those separately.


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yay, got a clicky truck for November! I picked the curated box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a non-clicky truck for Nov and I did not PYS.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 3, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Some new gift sets have been added for all of you Harvey Prince and Beauty Protector fans outs there:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/shop-gift-sets/harvey-prince-hello-fragrance-and-body-value-set
> 
> ...


That Beauty Protector set looks great!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 3, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have a non-clicky truck for Nov and I did not PYS.


Me too. I keep playing around with box links but am not finding anything. If anyone hits on them please post!


----------



## tamberella (Nov 3, 2014)

sneak peek #4 is up on instagram.  Eyeko fat stick eyeshadow in taupe shade (looks nice!).  I'm sad about not being able to see boxes.  I've tried all kinds of combinations with no luck.


----------



## ChemLady (Nov 4, 2014)

I have tracking!  This may be the earliest I have ever had it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 4, 2014)

I have real tracking now, like actual location information and stuff, as opposed to yesterday when I had a tracking number but got an error message when I clicked it.  However, this has been pretty normal for me the past few months.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 4, 2014)

I have tracking on my Juice beauty peel box, non-clicky trucks on my Cuppa Cuppa and my no pick.

I've only had multiple accounts since July or August, but I've noticed that my original account, which is over 2 years old always gets shipping last.  It could just be coincidence, or maybe it takes longer to match a box to an account with a longer box history?  If it's automated it shouldn't, but who knows how they actually do things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 4, 2014)

tamberella said:


> sneak peek #4 is up on instagram.  Eyeko fat stick eyeshadow in taupe shade (looks nice!).  I'm sad about not being able to see boxes.  I've tried all kinds of combinations with no luck.


I hope I get this in my box this month.  I've been considering buying the set of 3 they have in the shop so it would be so nice to try it out first.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 4, 2014)

The birch box holiday sets are out!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 4, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I have tracking on my Juice beauty peel box, non-clicky trucks on my Cuppa Cuppa and my no pick.
> 
> I've only had multiple accounts since July or August, but I've noticed that my original account, which is over 2 years old always gets shipping last.  It could just be coincidence, or maybe it takes longer to match a box to an account with a longer box history?  If it's automated it shouldn't, but who knows how they actually do things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, i have an account that will be 3 yrs old in january and it normally takes forever to get a clicky truck on it too. i suppose it's waiting for the system to pick a box out for me without any sample dupes.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 4, 2014)

My account still has October tracking information... Boo...

I picked Cuppa Cuppa Mask...


----------



## disconik (Nov 4, 2014)

I've got a non-clicky november truck and I didn't do the PYS.

I'm still bummed that we can't see the box pages.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 4, 2014)

Non-clicky truck on both accounts. Picked Cuppa Cuppa on both accounts!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 4, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> The birch box holiday sets are out!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday


Must stop looking.....want all things!!


----------



## eas00 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have tracking on my account with the Holiday Hacks box. 

Also, another account that just ended a yearly was not letting me buy a yearly or monthly sub after I canceled the auto-renewel and Birchbox actually had to go into my account and fix it. They were very quick getting back to me. I know I could have had them subscribe me to monthly but I wanted to do the sub and unsub using 100 point codes.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay tracking!  Box was supposedly picked up Nov 1...BB is on it this month...I hope  :drive:


----------



## MrsShaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Non-clicky and no PYS here, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 4, 2014)

Clicky! I picked the Amika


----------



## camel11 (Nov 4, 2014)

Just saw on instagram there will be two more holiday boxes involving a collaboration with conscious collection or something. I'm hoping it involves ilia lipstick. ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 4, 2014)

I really really really want to re-sub on my 2nd account, but I'm trying to wait until all the boxes load in case there's lots of stuff I don't want and/or already got on my other account.  I want to use a 100-point code and I know there's at least one working related right now, so it really hard to wait until the 10th.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 4, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Must stop looking.....want all things!!


I know.. And I have been saving up my points for this. And I think BB may still come out with more LE boxes, so I dunno if I should wait or just buy things now... decisions decisions   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a clicky truck and I picked the Not Soap Bodywash thingamjig.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 5, 2014)

I still have October's shipping info on my account page. The charge for Birchbox didn't go through until yesterday, but it did charge me as of the first of this month. That likely means I'll be getting my box later rather than sooner.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 5, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I have a clicky truck and I picked the Not Soap Bodywash thingamjig.


Same PYS, but I'm still in non-clicky-truck-land.  ;(


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2014)

There are so many good looking samples this month! Chocolate? Cindy-Lou? Gimme! I resubbed with my alt account, so I will get a surprise this month, not just the sponsored box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the look of that Beauty Protect travel kit. I have never tried their shampoo, conditioner, or any of the body stuff. Is it good?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> There are so many good looking samples this month! Chocolate? Cindy-Lou? Gimme! I resubbed with my alt account, so I will get a surprise this month, not just the sponsored box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the look of that Beauty Protect travel kit. I have never tried their shampoo, conditioner, or any of the body stuff. Is it good?


LOVED the leave-in conditioner spray, HATED the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> There are so many good looking samples this month! Chocolate? Cindy-Lou? Gimme! I resubbed with my alt account, so I will get a surprise this month, not just the sponsored box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the look of that Beauty Protect travel kit. I have never tried their shampoo, conditioner, or any of the body stuff. Is it good?


shampoo and conditioner are okay, but not amazing. They don't really do anything special and other than the smell I wouldn't consider it any different than a $3 bottle of the drugstore stuff. However they are paraben &amp; sulfate free so if that matters at all then it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> There are so many good looking samples this month! Chocolate? Cindy-Lou? Gimme! I resubbed with my alt account, so I will get a surprise this month, not just the sponsored box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the look of that Beauty Protect travel kit. I have never tried their shampoo, conditioner, or any of the body stuff. Is it good?


I sampled and then bought the full size versions of their shampoo and conditioner. It's pretty good stuff, and I love the scent. The bundle included a full size bottle of leave-in conditioner also but I can't use the stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It had the same lovely scent. I tried the BP oil and that also didn't work out for me, but mainly b/c my hair is very fine and it caused extreme static. Those are the only products I've tried, but I do recommend the shampoo &amp; conditioner!


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 5, 2014)

I noticed yesterday that I had a clicky truck, but when I tried to track it, it said NOT FOUND. Luckily, today it is found and it's well on it's way! According to USPS I should have my box on Friday. This is pretty early for me, and I didn't pick a sample or the sponsored box... So I'm a bit nervous! Last month was a dud so I'm really hoping for a great box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Nov 5, 2014)

I have shipping (and movement) on my Holiday Hacks box! Unfortunately still have October shipping info on my box that I picked the cuppa cuppa mask on.


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 5, 2014)

peril said:


> I still have October's shipping info on my account page. The charge for Birchbox didn't go through until yesterday, but it did charge me as of the first of this month. That likely means I'll be getting my box later rather than sooner.


This made me giggle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 5, 2014)

My page is still showing October information. This is making me nervous as this is what happened last month and I received a terrible box.  On the plus side my Vanity Affair box arrived today and I am so excited to get everything home and try them out. It really is a lovely box and I will use everything in it.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 5, 2014)

Box was picked up on the 1st by shipping partner and has had no other movement...


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2014)

No email yet, but a clicky truck with movement. I think this is the earliest my box has ever shipped out.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 5, 2014)

My account still says october, and about a week ago I received an email saying my October box was on the way with tracking info.... But I had already received it! Wayy before then! Lol I also received and email saying they were working on my October box (or something like that) recently. Afterrrrr I had already gotten it to my house! I'm becoming quite impatient!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> No email yet, but a clicky truck with movement. I think this is the earliest my box has ever shipped out.


Lucky you! I'm jeally


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Lucky you! I'm jeally



Don't be. :lol: Mine usually doesn't start to ship out until after the 10th.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine hit NJ yesterday so I should get it this week.  Oooo, I might get a total surprise box this time!  Didn't pick PYS or collab box.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Nov 5, 2014)

Why O' why are the box pages not loading?  I'm so sad.  Most of the fun for me every month is looking at all the pages.  This month is not as fun, I don't like surprises !  :angry:


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Dawn Horton said:


> Why O' why are the box pages not loading?  I'm so sad.  Most of the fun for me every month is looking at all the pages.  This month is not as fun, I don't like surprises !  :angry:


And how are we supposed to compare our box with all the other boxes if we don't know what they are?!!  Looking at all the box combinations helps me fall asleep at night!

Non-clicky truck for me.  No PYS.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Nov 5, 2014)

Non clicky truck since Sunday and I didn't PYS this month.  I'm ok with it since now I don't have to worry about it being delivered this weekend while I'm out of town.  I really am jonesin for the box pages though!!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2014)

I just found out that when I asked customer service to resub me, they didn't do it. So, I emailed them and asked then to resub me, again, and they told me I can resub on my account settings page. *facedesk* No, I can't. It says I am active. I need you to help me do it. That's why I emailed, asking you to do it.

I don't think I will get the curated box, after all. I will not complain, if I could just get resubscribed, that would be great. I really do love Birchbox, but I wish the CS reps would all learn to read what I wrote in the email, before they respond.


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was one of the people waiting for my account to switch over after a yearly sub so I could go month to month. I had contacted customer service in September and was told I could renew sometime at the end of the month. I checked my account daily and finally contacted them on Monday. Yesterday they changed my account so I could re-subscribe, but told me I would miss out on my PYS because I would have had to subscribe before the 24th of October, but they are shipping me the Amika sample which makes me happy. And now I might receive one of the other PYS which is okay with me. The only one I didn't want, juice peel, they sent to me over a year ago.

Now where are those stinking box pages hiding? I have tried all sorts of combinations to find them.


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I just found out that when I asked customer service to resub me, they didn't do it. So, I emailed them and asked then to resub me, again, and they told me I can resub on my account settings page. *facedesk* No, I can't. It says I am active. I need you to help me do it. That's why I emailed, asking you to do it.
> 
> I don't think I will get the curated box, after all. I will not complain, if I could just get resubscribed, that would be great. I really do love Birchbox, but I wish the CS reps would all learn to read what I wrote in the email, before they respond.


Respond by asking them to change your account over so you can re-subscribe. Let them know it is still showing as active and you aren't able to re-subscribe without their help. I hope this helps. I just got mine switched over yesterday, and because I re-subscribed after they changed my account I used the code BEAUTYBASH100 to get 100 extra points. It made me feel better about the hassle.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously, what is this?

11/5/2014 07:32 AM In Transit HAGERSTOWN, MD

1/4/2014 07:58 PM In Transit NEWARK, NJ

11/4/2014 03:04 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206

11/4/2014 07:17 AM Your package is on its way! Elizabeth, NJ 07206

11/1/2014 07:17 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122

I live in a suburb of ATLANTA.  Why does my box need to take a detour through New Jersey to get here from Tennessee?  Last month it went to Indiana and Kentucky.

Edit: that looked better in table form.


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 5, 2014)

Also in Atlanta. Mine is currently in Kentucky... Never makes sense!!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so bored that I am making up imaginary box combinations:

Box 1- Five Lorde and Berry glitter eye pencils. 

Box 2- Nothing but foil packets of shampoos.

Box 3- Four different Harvey Prince perfumes and a baby skunk. 

Box 4- Is exactly the same as the holiday hacks box except the candle is red. Go figure. 

Box 5- All of the PYS choices- cuppa, amika, juice peel thingy and no soap radio stuff and a red candle. Note this is going out to every person who picked a sample, unless you marked that you don't like perfume. If so see box number 3, as your sample choice was lost somehow.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 5, 2014)

I scrolling earlier on the app and under "Discover" they had an article about the collab with (RED) this and they showed a sample box containing: Tocca hand cream, red Ruffian nail polish and red Cynthia Rowley lip gloss....and of course this article is now gone and I can't remember the other 2 items.... but yay for (RED), red and red!

Look what I found (look for the Birchbox slider): http://www.red.org/en/

I'd happily take that box!

And new 100 pt code: http://join.birchbox.com/red/?utm_source=red&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=online&amp;utm_term=women&amp;utm_content=promotion


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 5, 2014)

That RED box looks pretty great! And speaking of new collab boxes - I stumbled upon this earlier:

http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/

I think it will be a limited edition box rather than a regular monthly collab box, and it seems to be mainly lifestyle products. Seems interesting though.. I want to know more about what's in it!


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 5, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I am so bored that I am making up imaginary box combinations:
> 
> Box 1- Five Lorde and Berry glitter eye pencils.
> 
> ...


Also, this cracked me up! Especially Box 3. :rotfl:

I've been dying to see the box combinations too.... Why won't they just load already!!


----------



## H_D (Nov 5, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I am so bored that I am making up imaginary box combinations:
> 
> Box 1- Five Lorde and Berry glitter eye pencils.
> 
> ...


haha! Too funny! I am sure box #2 has my name written all over it. :wacko:


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugh. BB switched to Narvar for tracking. I hated them with Julep, time to keep plugging the tracking # into the usps site.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 5, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> I was one of the people waiting for my account to switch over after a yearly sub so I could go month to month. I had contacted customer service in September and was told I could renew sometime at the end of the month. I checked my account daily and finally contacted them on Monday. Yesterday they changed my account so I could re-subscribe, but told me I would miss out on my PYS because I would have had to subscribe before the 24th of October, but they are shipping me the Amika sample which makes me happy. And now I might receive one of the other PYS which is okay with me. The only one I didn't want, juice peel, they sent to me over a year ago.
> 
> Now where are those stinking box pages hiding? I have tried all sorts of combinations to find them.


I have been trying every combo possible too. All I can think of is that they changed the link completely. Maybe it will work next month and BTW... grrr it is only Wednesday!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, I just received my shipping e-mail. The box went out on the 1st and hit my state yesterday. I should probably have it tomorrow. This will be the earliest I've ever received my box. Woo hoo! Fingers crossed it's a good one. My GlamRoom gave me a little case of the sads today.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I just found out that when I asked customer service to resub me, they didn't do it. So, I emailed them and asked then to resub me, again, and they told me I can resub on my account settings page. *facedesk* No, I can't. It says I am active. I need you to help me do it. That's why I emailed, asking you to do it.
> 
> I don't think I will get the curated box, after all. I will not complain, if I could just get resubscribed, that would be great. I really do love Birchbox, but I wish the CS reps would all learn to read what I wrote in the email, before they respond.


girl, I feel ya on this.....


----------



## tamberella (Nov 5, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I scrolling earlier on the app and under "Discover" they had an article about the collab with (RED) this and they showed a sample box containing: Tocca hand cream, red Ruffian nail polish and red Cynthia Rowley lip gloss....and of course this article is now gone and I can't remember the other 2 items.... but yay for (RED), red and red!
> 
> Look what I found (look for the Birchbox slider): http://www.red.org/en/
> 
> ...


I saw an interesting box on the birchbox facebook page where they are advertising the holiday shop is open.  It has Cynthia Rowley lip gloss, red Ruffian nail polish, Tocca perfume sample, Liz Earle hot cloth duo and Davines love shampoo. It was all in a blue sparkly box.  This might what you were talking about.  I commented about it on the facebook page.  It looked really cute!  It is still up on their page.


----------



## H_D (Nov 5, 2014)

My tracking number is finally active! I can't believe no spoilers this month! Scared of what I might get! :w00t:


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 5, 2014)

sarah576 said:


> That RED box looks pretty great! And speaking of new collab boxes - I stumbled upon this earlier:
> 
> http://thisisstory.com/birchbox-and-conscious-commerce-co-curate-a-good-gift/
> 
> I think it will be a limited edition box rather than a regular monthly collab box, and it seems to be mainly lifestyle products. Seems interesting though.. I want to know more about what's in it!


They have the price listed at $68 and says it will launch on Nov 7th

http://www.stylebistro.com/Fashion+News/articles/OgFINc0ajwM/Mean+Girls+Cast+Stylish+Reunion+Olivia+Wilde

Can't find out anything else but the contents look pretty nice.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I just found out that when I asked customer service to resub me, they didn't do it. So, I emailed them and asked then to resub me, again, and they told me I can resub on my account settings page. *facedesk* No, I can't. It says I am active. I need you to help me do it. That's why I emailed, asking you to do it.
> 
> I don't think I will get the curated box, after all. I will not complain, if I could just get resubscribed, that would be great. I really do love Birchbox, but I wish the CS reps would all learn to read what I wrote in the email, before they respond.


I have a similar experience every time I e-mail them. This is why I call. They don't read for comprehension, apparently. Send screenshots or pics in any e-mails. It sometimes helps.


----------



## intriceblog (Nov 5, 2014)

I just got my email confirm that my box just shipped from TN! It looks like the tracking confirmation thing is on narvar now. I must say it is more visually appealing. It says I should get it by this Saturday and if that's true then it'd be one of the fastest I've received my birchbox ever. So glad my box wasn't sent around the 10s this time around.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Ugh. BB switched to Narvar for tracking. I hated them with Julep, time to keep plugging the tracking # into the usps site.


They were so inaccurate with Julep.  I complained to Julep once and the answer I got was: "yeah, the tracking information on our site isn't accurate."


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Ugh. BB switched to Narvar for tracking. I hated them with Julep, time to keep plugging the tracking # into the usps site.


wtf is this narvar? i hope it's better than slowgistics.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> wtf is this narvar? i hope it's better than slowgistics.


It might be faster (Julep ladies will probably say I'm wrong about that) but where it says your package is will almost never be where your package actually is when it says it is. Copy &amp; paste the tracking number into usps.com. It can seem like your tracking 2 different packages between narvar and USPS.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 6, 2014)

I just went to my account page to cancel and resub and I have a clicky truck! I did not pick a sample this month, none of them interested me at ALL.

Hopefully it goes better for me than last month did - I couldn't decide between the 3 lip products so I rolled the dice. STUPID. Got eyeliner (obviously) and nothing else I wanted. Now I can't find Kitty to save my life and won't buy the set of 3 just to get it.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 6, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Seriously, what is this?
> 
> 11/5/2014 07:32 AM In Transit HAGERSTOWN, MD
> 
> ...


It's always like that :/ I find that it's best not to even look at the tracking except to see estimated arrival. If you try to track the package you will just be confused! I live in KY and it's passed right be me to go down near you, only to come back up again to IN, then back down to me.. *facepalm*


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 6, 2014)

I have gone spoiler free the last couple of months, but this month for some reason unknown I decided I wanted to check the boxes this month and guess which I might get.. But they aren't loaded... And now I'm dying to know. WTH this is killing me!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 6, 2014)

Non clicky truck for me and I picked the cuppa cuppa. Why won't the box pages load....grrrrr. On the bright side, this may actually force me to be surprised this month.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 6, 2014)

No tracking number or email for me. I picked Cuppa Cuppa. Hope I actually receive the sample I chose this month...


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

got a clicky truck with tracking whoo hooo! juice peel was my sample choice


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

i litterally got mine at like 9 at night and logged on to see it, no email. so they are just now doing the bulk of them i think they are a little behind and you guys wont have to wait much longer :/


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 6, 2014)

i picked the curated box this month and it shipped out earlier this week. Just hit NJ!! yay!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 6, 2014)

My Holiday Hacks and Homespun boxes are out for delivery!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 6, 2014)

YAY! Clicky truck!!

...no actual information, but at least I have a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did not pick a sample.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 6, 2014)

Why birchbox why? I get a mystery sample pack for buying a yearly sub, because the beautyblender code didn't work. And I got points. Anyway, that shipped the 3rd, and it's out for delivery today. 3 days. Why does it take 10 for my actual box to get here? Frustrating.

I have a clicky truck this morning. I didn't pick a sample.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 6, 2014)

I should be getting my box today (apparently it was dropped off at my local post office yesterday evening) so hopefully I'll be able to post my contents in a few hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My PYS on this box was the juice peel.  I've also got non-working tracking on my no PYS box, still nothing on my cuppa cuppa box.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> got a clicky truck with tracking whoo hooo! juice peel was my sample choice


Me too!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 6, 2014)

Box is out for delivery!! This should tide me over since the stupid Sephora site is down.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 6, 2014)

Not being able to look at box pages is killing me! I can't wait for some of you whose boxes are out for delivery post what you got so we can have SOME idea what to expect!  :wacko:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 6, 2014)

no tracking numbers yet (as usual -___-)

one of my boxes was the cuppa tea mask box and the other is the curated box. i hope that there's no issues with the cuppa sample like last month with people having issues with the mally sample.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 6, 2014)

Box has arrived!

It included :

Make eye makeup remover (1 oz)

Juice Beauty peel (my PYS)

Toni&amp;Guy shine gloss serum (1 oz)

Laura Mercier eyeliner in Violet

Camielle Beckman Hand Therapy in Lemongrass Vert &amp; Sparkling Grapefruit (.25 oz)

Maple Bacon ChocoPod  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 6, 2014)

NICE BOX!^


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 6, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Box has arrived!
> 
> It included :
> 
> ...


I could get that box as Juice Beauty was my PYS and I haven't had any of those other samples.  Hope I get a different flavor of chocolate, though -- I don't do bacon (have been a vegetarian for 21 years).  But my box is taking a detour down the East Coast and who knows when it'll arrive.


----------



## AngieSue (Nov 6, 2014)

Boxes are up and populating!
 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb6


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

AngieSue said:


> Boxes are up and populating!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb6i


is it supposed to only be fore 5 items and then they will add more? or is this page for your own box? cause my sample choice isnt there im a newbie bare with me lol


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 6, 2014)

AngieSue said:


> Boxes are up and populating!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb6


Yay! I've only looked through a couple, but I'm pretty excited so far. It looks like Cindy Loumanizer is in a bunch of boxes, and I'm really glad to see that they are sampling Dr Jart Ceramiden Cream again. I didn't get to try it last time, but I hope I can this time. I have eczema issues.


----------



## karenX (Nov 6, 2014)

not bad. Not a lot of them with the Cuppa Cuppa I picked in them yet, but of those, eyeing Box #30.


----------



## AngieSue (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> is it supposed to only be fore 5 items and then they will add more? or is this page for your own box? cause my sample choice isnt there im a newbie bare with me lol


The box is probably complete if there are 5 or 6 samples shown. To go through the boxes, change the 6 to another number. You can start with 1 and go up to 47 where it ends. Box 6 is just a starting place to look at the different box combinations. Once you get to be an un-newbie like me, you can start ruling out boxes based on the samples you have already received. So, I'm eligible for 17 of the 46 boxes shown and I didn't pick a sample (I never do).


----------



## AngieSue (Nov 6, 2014)

karenX said:


> not bad. Not a lot of them with the Cuppa Cuppa I picked in them yet, but of those, eyeing Box #30.


Me too, So far, it's the only box I have circled for my wishlist.


----------



## catipa (Nov 6, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Box has arrived!
> 
> It included :
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that you were getting the Maple Bacon Choco Pod in your box.  I just checked the shop and they are back in stock, I love the assorted mix of these pods!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 6, 2014)

I want box 20 so much!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so excited someone figured out the box link!

I picked the cuppa cuppa for my first sub (no tracking yet) and nothing on my second (got a tracking number yesterday)

I really hope I get some good stuff this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 6, 2014)

I just received my box. I did not pick this month. I received:

- Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo for damaged hair (1.7 FL oz)

- Toni &amp; Guy Conditioner for damaged hair (1.7 FL oz)

- derma e Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser (1 FL oz)

- thebalm Cindy-Lou Manizer

- Red Flower Illuminating Rose Face Serum (2 3ml. pillow packs)

- Chuao Maple Bacon bar

Not crazy for shampoo and conditioner but I do like T&amp;G sea salt and glossing spray and I love the signature fragrance. They are generous and matching sizes so I am happy to try it. The derma e is also a big sample and I like the brand and cleansers so overall I think it is a great box.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm lusting after box 30. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb30

Since I didn't pick a sample, there are a lot of boxes I could possibly get (even ruling out duplicates - I've been around for a little over a year.)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 6, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm lusting after box 30. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb30
> 
> Since I didn't pick a sample, there are a lot of boxes I could possibly get (even ruling out duplicates - I've been around for a little over a year.)


This is a nice box.  I picked the Cuppa mask, so I am hoping BB sends me this box!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

grr i dont know how to change the pages, and see all the boxes, anyone have suggestions? i wonder if its my computer. i just dont see anything to click or browse to see the other boxes


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

oh i got it! i just started typing in the number in the top bar, i want #13!!


----------



## AngieSue (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> grr i dont know how to change the pages, and see all the boxes, anyone have suggestions? i wonder if its my computer. i just dont see anything to click or browse to see the other boxes


What are you using? If I'm using my iPad, I have to click on the URL box to see the full URL and then I can change the box.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 6, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Box has arrived!
> 
> It included :
> 
> ...


 Luving that box!  My PSY was also the Juice Bauty Peel


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 6, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I just received my box. I did not pick this month. I received:
> 
> - Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo for damaged hair (1.7 FL oz)
> 
> ...


I bet I get this box too.  Mine is out for delivery (NY) and I didn't do PYS this time either.  I'd be most excited about the Cindy-Lou Manizer.  I have it in full size, but the little one is perfect for travel.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

AngieSue said:


> What are you using? If I'm using my iPad, I have to click on the URL box to see the full URL and then I can change the box.


just a windows computer, ive just never done that before, but then i just changed the number in the url, lol sorry im a little behind because this is only month 2 for me


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Box has arrived!
> 
> It included :
> 
> ...


Awesome box!! =] Is the eyeliner sample size? I'm sure it is but I just thought I'd ask =] TIA! =]


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 6, 2014)

Came home from work to find my box had arrived! A day earlier than the estimated delivery, and way earlier than usual. I had to fight a spider for my box :angry:

Looks like I got box #20 - http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb20 &lt;-- and maybe this weird year mix-up explains why I couldn't find any of the box pages earlier?!

I'm pretty happy with my box, though not in love with everything. I am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY about the chocolate! I love Chuao. I wish BB still sold their little mini set of assorted chocolates. I bought 2 last year, one for myself and one for hubby. EDITED: It appears they are back!!! Yahoo!

I am looking forward to trying the eye makeup remover also.

I have sampled the Juice peel before and it's okay but I hardly ever use it... And I have so many eyeliners I don't even know what to do with them anymore. I got eyeliner last month and hand lotion last month *sigh*


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm hoping for either box 18, 30, 31, or 43! I picked the body wash! I wanted something that I've never gotten before!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 6, 2014)

Did I just miss it or do none of the boxes have the Amika PYS yet?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 6, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I had to fight a spider for my box :angry:


That spider looks enormous in your photo.  I would probably have screamed.  (Sometimes spiders crawl into my newspaper bags.  Then they crawl back out while I'm reading the newspaper.  Not fun.  Well, maybe for my cats.)

I *could* be getting that box.  I'll find out in a few days, I guess.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2014)

i live 20 min from the TN facilities. yet the box goes to NJ whyyyy bb whyyy


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 6, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Did I just miss it or do none of the boxes have the Amika PYS yet?


Wasn't it the dry shampo? If so, I saw that!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 6, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Wasn't it the dry shampo? If so, I saw that!


It was the mask for the PYS - IIRC the dry shampoo was in the curated themed box.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> It was the mask for the PYS - IIRC the dry shampoo was in the curated themed box.


Oh never mind then! I was wrong! Sorry


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Omg! Sooo my BB started shipping the 4th and it says my expected delivery day is Saturday the 15th! Wahhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( why so long!! And I can't get it saturday because the PO is closed then :/ guess I'll have to wait till MONDAY the 17th! Geez


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 6, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Omg! Sooo my BB started shipping the 4th and it says my expected delivery day is Saturday the 15th! Wahhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( why so long!! And I can't get it saturday because the PO is closed then :/ guess I'll have to wait till MONDAY the 17th! Geez


If you're going by what the Narvar tracking says, don't believe it! It's always showing longer than it really is. Plug the tracking number into either Newgistics or USPS and the tracking info and there'll usually be more info available.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Yay for boxes being up!

I haven't looked through them all but they seem pretty good so far.  The only things I don't want at all are anything Gilchrist &amp; Soames (I seriously have about 50 bottles of lotion and shampoo that I got when I was staying in Vegas over the years) and the eyeliner.  

I still don't have a clicky truck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> If you're going by what the Narvar tracking says, don't believe it! It's always showing longer than it really is. Plug the tracking number into either Newgistics or USPS and the tracking info and there'll usually be more info available.


Thanks! I didn't think it would be THAT far off! But it really is haha my expected date is the 10th! Woohoo!


----------



## ChemLady (Nov 6, 2014)

Got my box! My PYS was the Not Soap, Radio wash. I also got

Make silk cream lipstick and lip primer sample (bubble card with two colors and the primer)

Amika hair mask

Dr. brant pores no more vacuum cleaner

Ruffian nail polish in Naked

And a Chuoa chocopod in firecracker

Side rant. Dear mail person: I know that the Birchbox is the exact same size as my mail box. When you put it in there though, I have to take my mailbox apart to get my Birchbox out. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 6, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Side rant. Dear mail person: I know that the Birchbox is the exact same size as my mail box. When you put it in there though, I have to take my mailbox apart to get my Birchbox out. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


My mailman does this too.  I have a compartment with a lock and a slot for letters, but the lock stopped working a year ago.  The mailman has learned this and he just pulls the compartment open and shoves boxes inside.  The door to the lock compartment has a lip on it that makes getting things OUT very difficult if they are close to the size of the box.

Well, that is when he is delivering my packages to ME instead of to the neighbors.  I'm 2 for 4 this week...thankfully I have honest neighbors.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 6, 2014)

My box has done what others seem to be doing this month.

Recent Shipment History

Nov 05, 03:30 AM

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

FISHERS, IN

Nov 04, 03:33 PM

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

ELIZABETHPORT, NJ

Nov 04, 07:20 AM

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

ELIZABETHPORT, NJ

Nov 01, 07:22 PM

Picked Up by Shipping Partner

MOUNT JULIET, TN


----------



## H_D (Nov 6, 2014)

Remember the good ol' days when we would try to guess the box based on similar weight size that others got?? That was fun too, although sometimes it was way off for some odd reason.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

I've updated the first post in this thread with the box link!  

Ergo, if you want to browse boxes, but the page with the links is several pages back and you don't feel like hunting around, just click on the first page of this thread and the link for Box 1 will be in the first post.

(Also, if anyone feels like posting a list of all the Cuppa Cuppa boxes, I'd love you forever!)   :wub:


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't do PYS this time and I only have a non-clicky truck.  Getting impatient...for the last few months I've gotten my box before the 10th but I guess I'll have to wait till box pages update this time!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 6, 2014)

I did get the same box as @IamDawnP.  

Interesting to see that they downsized the Cindy Lou-Manizer to 0.02 oz.  I have theBalm minis of the Mary Lou Manizer and Hot Mama Blush.  They were 0.035 oz.  Still happy to have a travel size.

The Tony &amp; Guy shampoo and conditioner smell great.

And I'm actually most excited for the dermaE Evenly Bright Radiant Cleanser with Vitamin C.


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I've updated the first post in this thread with the box link!
> 
> Ergo, if you want to browse boxes, but the page with the links is several pages back and you don't feel like hunting around, just click on the first page of this thread and the link for Box 1 will be in the first post.
> 
> (Also, if anyone feels like posting a list of all the Cuppa Cuppa boxes, I'd love you forever!)   :wub:


I went through and found all the boxes with the Cuppa Cuppa mask so far. That said, there are only 47 boxes, and quite a few still have just 4 items, so there could eventually be more variations than what is posted so far....

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb25

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb35

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb43


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 6, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-beautyblender-perfectly-primed-collection

This set is showing up in some of the boxes. Anyone have an idea which item from the collection is actually in boxes?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

I LOVE you!!!

So far I want Box 25, or 28, 35, 43 (anything with Cuppa Cuppa AND the Cindy Lou-manizer!)

I'd be ok with 22, 27 or 30.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 6, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-beautyblender-perfectly-primed-collection
> 
> This set is showing up in some of the boxes. Anyone have an idea which item from the collection is actually in boxes?


I think in the past it's been the Jouer.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 6, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-beautyblender-perfectly-primed-collection
> 
> This set is showing up in some of the boxes. Anyone have an idea which item from the collection is actually in boxes?


the jouer tint


----------



## Kelli (Nov 6, 2014)

If anyone wants to know, so far, the Juice Beauty seems to be in boxes: 4, 8, 13, 15, 20, 29, 40, 44, 46

4, 13 and 40 have the cindy-lou, so I'd like those a lot. 15 and 44 I'd be happy with as well...none of these boxes have repeats for me, so I could get any of them.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 6, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-beautyblender-perfectly-primed-collection
> 
> This set is showing up in some of the boxes. Anyone have an idea which item from the collection is actually in boxes?


I actually had that in September and I got the Jouer primer


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelli said:


> If anyone wants to know, so far, the Juice Beauty seems to be in boxes: 4, 8, 13, 15, 20, 29, 40, 44, 46
> 
> 4, 13 and 40 have the cindy-lou, so I'd like those a lot. 15 and 44 I'd be happy with as well...none of these boxes have repeats for me, so I could get any of them.


i have the juice beauty, thank you for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing showing the Amika mask yet.  Both my boxes shipped on the same day and I picked two different PYS samples.  For once I wouldn't mind dupe boxes since it would mean getting two Amika masks and two body washes.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelli said:


> If anyone wants to know, so far, the Juice Beauty seems to be in boxes: 4, 8, 13, 15, 20, 29, 40, 44, 46
> 
> 4, 13 and 40 have the cindy-lou, so I'd like those a lot. 15 and 44 I'd be happy with as well...none of these boxes have repeats for me, so I could get any of them.


I can only get 20, 40, 44, and 46. The only one I wouldn't want to get out of those options is 40. May the odds be EVAH in my favor! Inb4 I get box 40 anyway, haha.


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it just me or does Narvar sound like it should be the shipping company sending packages to Mars?


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 6, 2014)

My box! Not my favorite, but it'll do. Haven't had the chocolate yet but it looks delicious!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 6, 2014)

hsalt said:


> My box! Not my favorite, but it'll do. Haven't had the chocolate yet but it looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! that looks like a good box! how big are the day cream and eye makeup remover samples?


----------



## nanina02 (Nov 6, 2014)

hsalt said:


> My box! Not my favorite, but it'll do. Haven't had the chocolate yet but it looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this box... im scared im not going to like my box this month. Too many makeup options (I dont wear any makeup at all).


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 6, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> wow! that looks like a good box! how big are the day cream and eye makeup remover samples?


Day cream is .34 oz/10 mL. Klorane is 25 mL. Super generous samples, yes!! Yeah I really shouldn't complain--it actually is a good box! I was just annoyed that I had trouble with PYS this month so didn't get to do that--no biggie though, this is nice!!


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 6, 2014)

Really regretting my holiday hacks choice now...


----------



## SassyVee (Nov 6, 2014)

If we received a sample in a curated box before, can we still receive it again? I got the Not Soap, Radio Body Wash in the Everygirl box and I'm trying to figure out my box possibilities. I'm getting the Cuppa Cuppa mask and the Not Soap, Radio Body Wash is in at least three of the boxes so it's knocking down my options.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 6, 2014)

47 boxes up so far? I just looked at all of them. I picked the Cuppa Cuppa on my main acct. I would love box 30. Juice Beauty I picked for the secondary. Looks like I could be getting some repeats. This made my day however, actually being able to see the box choices. I, for one, am really glad I picked samples, not too thrilled with what was in the other boxes so far.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 6, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Yay for boxes being up!
> 
> I haven't looked through them all but they seem pretty good so far.  The only things I don't want at all are anything Gilchrist &amp; Soames (I seriously have about 50 bottles of lotion and shampoo that I got when I was staying in Vegas over the years) and the eyeliner.
> 
> I still don't have a clicky truck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree. Not thrilled with seeing the Gilchrist and Soames show up again.  I don't have a clicky truck on my main account either.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 6, 2014)

No clicky or non-clicky truck for me. I didn't pick a sample. It's cool, Birchbox. I know you making me wait each month is kind of our thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2014)

I picked the curated box! A little annoyed, because I forgot to update my billing info (old card expired) and BB didn't send me a "we couldn't bill your card" notice like they used to, so I didn't update it until yesterday when I logged on to see if my page updated! So, my box will be late. My own fault, but come on Birchbox, you can't expect me to remember things!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love so many of the boxes this month! I'm really hoping a Cuppa Cuppa/Cindy Lou box has my name on it somewhere.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I agree. Not thrilled with seeing the Gilchrist and Soames show up again.  I don't have a clicky truck on my main account either.


Yeah, I got that lotion before and it was nothing special, at all...no better than regular old lotion I can pick up for a dollar at Walmart.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 7, 2014)

finally my box is on its way! in ohio here and comming from IL. hopefully it doesnt pass me, you can come straight to me bb box im not far! lol


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2014)

Lanai12 said:


> Respond by asking them to change your account over so you can re-subscribe. Let them know it is still showing as active and you aren't able to re-subscribe without their help. I hope this helps. I just got mine switched over yesterday, and because I re-subscribed after they changed my account I used the code BEAUTYBASH100 to get 100 extra points. It made me feel better about the hassle.


Oh! I should have done that! Oh well. I am resubbed on my main account, and have my alt account subbed, so I feel my chances are good of getting some great things. I'm really looking forward to seeing my boxes! I can't remember if they will update on the tenth or not, since I subbed so late this month. But either way, whatever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 7, 2014)

My annual account will be getting the Cuppa Cuppa, and I resubbed my other account a few days ago with BARK100. That account is about 5 months old, so I have a good chance of getting a box with some of the newer items. I am super excited about this month!


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> That spider looks enormous in your photo.  I would probably have screamed.  (Sometimes spiders crawl into my newspaper bags.  Then they crawl back out while I'm reading the newspaper.  Not fun.  Well, maybe for my cats.)
> 
> I *could* be getting that box.  I'll find out in a few days, I guess.


AHH! That would scare the crap out of me. Oh goodness... Just the thought is giving me chills. I don't mind spiders that much, but the surprise element is what gets me.

This one was about the size of a nickel... So it was decent sized, large enough that I was scared to reach my hand in to get the box. My mailbox opens at both ends so I ended up using a nail file from my purse to push the box to the back and get it out the other side haha. My neighbor was watching me very curiously! I did knock that spider out of my mailbox and destroy it's little egg nest but couldn't bring myself to crush it too... So it will probably be back today :/


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 7, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Awesome box!! =] Is the eyeliner sample size? I'm sure it is but I just thought I'd ask =] TIA! =]


The eyeliner is one of their mini-sizes.  It's not full size, but it's got plenty of uses in it!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if they offer special deals on black Friday or cyber Monday online? I have a large order to place but could hold off if they let you stack codes or something else.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 7, 2014)

My box will be delivered today...in four hrs...didn't Tom Petty say the waiting is the hardest part?


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2014)

I am loving these boxes you guys have pictures of. Very nice sizes!


----------



## ChemLady (Nov 7, 2014)

So question:  Did some new article come out about animal testing or something? Because it seems like for the last week or so Birchbox's Facebook page has been spammed with comments about how they should stop testing their products on animals (even though Birchbox is more of a distributor...).


----------



## overthehill (Nov 7, 2014)

I did no PYS on my 2nd acct and have had clicky truck since the 5th.... Cuppa on my Ace acct and have non clicky truck.

I don't ever have the patience to look at all the boxes but I looked at #30 since it has the Cuppa Cuppa.... not feelin' it.  Don't use body wash, don't need eyeliner or SPF.  Hope I don't get that one.

Also not feeling the boxes with the shampoo and conditioner.... am overloaded with those as well.  Happy to get chocolate though!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 7, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> So question: Did some new article come out about animal testing or something? Because it seems like for the last week or so Birchbox's Facebook page has been spammed with comments about how they should stop testing their products on animals (even though Birchbox is more of a distributor...).


I saw a petition circling that called for them to stop selling products from companies that test on animals and for people to boycott Birchbox until they do, so maybe that's it? When I saw it, the petition had about 90k signatures.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 7, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> So question: Did some new article come out about animal testing or something? Because it seems like for the last week or so Birchbox's Facebook page has been spammed with comments about how they should stop testing their products on animals (even though Birchbox is more of a distributor...).


I didn't hear anything.  But this is a tactic that advocacy groups are using a lot lately.  Greenpeace got people to post a bunch of fake 1-star reviews on Amazon of the Fire Phone wherein they complained about Amazon cloud storage facilities and energy use, or something like that.  So all it takes is one mass e-mailing from PETA or Greenpeace or whatever, and a given website or Facebook page is plastered with content of this nature.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 7, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Does anyone know if they offer special deals on black Friday or cyber Monday online? I have a large order to place but could hold off if they let you stack codes or something else.


I looked at my purchase history. I had two purchases, one was an extra points code for 75 points (blackfriday75) and could not be stacked. I think there was another, but it might have been smaller. Certainly not better than the Mobile20 code that started around that time and that I used for the Precious Metals box. I forgot that LE box was $120.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 7, 2014)

My box is doing the tour of New Jersey before heading down to Louisiana. Lame. Should get it by next Friday. Maybe. I got my ipsy and BB on the same day last month, hope it happens again. Lots of fun stuff to play with.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 7, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> My box is doing the tour of New Jersey before heading down to Louisiana. Lame. Should get it by next Friday. Maybe. I got my ipsy and BB on the same day last month, hope it happens again. Lots of fun stuff to play with.


Same here! But I checked the other tracking site that someone kindly recommended to me because supposedly Narvar (the shipping BB just switched to this box) is really NOT accurate! My box is heading to Terrebonne Parish in Louisiana ALLLL THE WAY DOWN AT THE BOTTOM (lol practically in the gulf lol) and it said it would arrive the 15th, but when I checked the other tracking site, it said the 10th!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 7, 2014)

Mine should be here today!  I haven't been surprised for probably a year or so.  Such excite!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> So question:  Did some new article come out about animal testing or something? Because it seems like for the last week or so Birchbox's Facebook page has been spammed with comments about how they should stop testing their products on animals (even though Birchbox is more of a distributor...).


Yes it was called "What annoys me about Birchbox" by Melanie Curtin on Huffington Post. Basically it's just her frustration that BB isn't what she wants it to be, namely 100% cruelty free products in every box.  At the end she tells everyone to demand the change on BB's facebook page.  I like seeing the rabbit logo on products but I am not going to boycot BB.


----------



## AngieSue (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally got a notice late last night that my box shipped on the 6th (it wasn't supposed to ship til the 10th). I didn't PYS but I did get a Plus item, the candle. 

I wish BB would just reveal what boxes we are getting. If people are already getting boxes in the mail, there really is no reason to keep them secret. Just my little rant for the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Nov 7, 2014)

Does birchbox ever do anything for your birthday month? I've never had my birthday listed but I thought I read somewhere that they do something extra for your birthday?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 7, 2014)

I received my box today.  Blahh, definitely underwhelmed.  This was the last box in my annual sub on my primary account.  I'm going to stop getting boxes on this account since my annual is done now.  My secondary month-month account box is always so much better.   I'm excited for the Chuao!  



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2014)

@@chelsealynn aww! i would've loved that box! hopefully your other one would be better!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today.  Blahh, definitely underwhelmed.  This was the last box in my annual sub on my primary account.  I'm going to stop getting boxes on this account since my annual is done now.  My secondary month-month account box is always so much better.   I'm excited for the Chuao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love love love that makeup remover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 7, 2014)

@ Yeah, when I was looking at the box I was thinking how the contents aren't actually bad but just not for me, you know?  Not interested in the juice beauty or shine serum, already have makeup remover I love, ehh more eyeliner (at least it's not black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 7, 2014)

My box is in Indiana. I didn't pick a sample. 

I wonder what box I'm getting.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 7, 2014)

Funny things are going on with shipping. No clicky truck still on main account, and I never received an email saying box was shipped on my secondary. It is now in Indiana according to Newgistics. Has BB got too much on their plate now?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone who lives in NY and is Aces--I just got the following invitation:

ent Details


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today.  Blahh, definitely underwhelmed.  This was the last box in my annual sub on my primary account.  I'm going to stop getting boxes on this account since my annual is done now.  My secondary month-month account box is always so much better.   I'm excited for the Chuao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna use the violet eyeliner? I'll trade ya if you don't want it..


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Was surprised to see my box today! I didn't pick a sample this time. I love it!






Oops! It's sideways. Oh Well.

Tocca Florence Perfume

derma e Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick

Jouer primer

Camille Beckman hand creme

Vosges Pink Himalayan Crystal Salt Caramel Chocolate


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm totally underwhelmed as well. I chose the Not Soap Radio Bodywash as my PYS and it seems all of the boxes with that in it were wack. I don't know why I chose that bodywash anyway because I have eczema and can only use very moisturizing, for sensitive skin bodywash, but I guess I heard so many people on here raving about it. Anyway, my box included: 


Not Soap Radio Bodywash
Make Eye Makeup remover
Hello Shampoo
Hello Conditioner
Mirenesse Mascara 24-hour
Chuao Firecracker Chocopod
I don't want NONE of this stuff. Thinking back, I wish I would've chosen the Cuppa Cuppa Mask Treatment.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 7, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Was surprised to see my box today! I didn't pick a sample this time. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your box too! Good for you.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 7, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Anyone who lives in NY and is Aces--I just got the following invitation:
> 
> ent Details


I am thinking about going. But not sure if it's worth the trek for me to get there from Brooklyn.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 7, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Was surprised to see my box today! I didn't pick a sample this time. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's a pretty big sample of the Tocca perfume. Isn't that a 0.17 oz rollerball? I didn't pick any samples either, so I hope mine is as good as yours =)


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Whoa, that's a pretty big sample of the Tocca perfume. Isn't that a 0.17 oz rollerball? I didn't pick any samples either, so I hope mine is as good as yours =)


I thought it was the roller ball when I first opened it, but it was actually a spray when I opened it. I have one of the roller balls, but I can't find it right now to compare. I think they're the same size though!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 7, 2014)

H_D said:


> Does birchbox ever do anything for your birthday month? I've never had my birthday listed but I thought I read somewhere that they do something extra for your birthday?


Not to my knowledge.  Last month was my birthday and nothing was different.  I think Julep gives you extra Jules, and Ulta and Sephora give you various things (small samples or points or both).


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 7, 2014)

I love the curated box...but I was really hoping for some chocolate :/


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 7, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Funny things are going on with shipping. No clicky truck still on main account, and I never received an email saying box was shipped on my secondary. It is now in Indiana according to Newgistics. Has BB got too much on their plate now?


mine is in IN also, do they all go to new jersey? my expected date is 12-13 but geez its been only 2 states over for a couple days now lol i know its too big prolly for usps to directly pick up but they would be so much faster! and i never got an email from BB, just noticed my tracking number on my account lol i hope its worth the wait this month!


----------



## atomic (Nov 7, 2014)

FYI, boxes 3, 12, 18, 19, 21, 24, 27, 30, 31, 36, 43, 44, 45, and 46 have the Not Soap, Radio body wash in them.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope I get box 11. I would really like to try that dry shampoo and lipgloss.

Box 14 looks awesome, too. Exciting!! :wub:


----------



## snl (Nov 7, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I went through and found all the boxes with the Cuppa Cuppa mask so far. That said, there are only 47 boxes, and quite a few still have just 4 items, so there could eventually be more variations than what is posted so far....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb22
> 
> ...


Oh I really want 43! *crosses fingers* I'd love to try everything in the box (especially the DevaCurl) except the lotion, but I would deal.


----------



## H_D (Nov 7, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Not to my knowledge.  Last month was my birthday and nothing was different.  I think Julep gives you extra Jules, and Ulta and Sephora give you various things (small samples or points or both).


Thanks, I appreciate the answer. It is nice to not always feel like your are invisible on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone notice the website changed?  Popsugar changed their website and their world blew up.  Birchbox changed their website and it's barely noticeable.

EDIT: i guess it's only the "BOX" section. I was on there ...


----------



## Elena K (Nov 7, 2014)

SammiVee said:


> If we received a sample in a curated box before, can we still receive it again? I got the Not Soap, Radio Body Wash in the Everygirl box and I'm trying to figure out my box possibilities. I'm getting the Cuppa Cuppa mask and the Not Soap, Radio Body Wash is in at least three of the boxes so it's knocking down my options.


I'm wondering the same thing.



AngeBrooklyn said:


> Anyone who lives in NY and is Aces--I just got the following invitation:
> 
> ent Details


sounds cool, but I highly doubt I'll be able to make it next Wednesday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I'm totally underwhelmed as well. I chose the Not Soap Radio Bodywash as my PYS and it seems all of the boxes with that in it were wack. I don't know why I chose that bodywash anyway because I have eczema and can only use very moisturizing, for sensitive skin bodywash, but I guess I heard so many people on here raving about it. Anyway, my box included:
> 
> 
> Not Soap Radio Bodywash
> ...


Last month I didn't pick a sample. I really didn't like the colors of the lip product and don't do glitter eye liner. It could just be sour grapes on my part, but it seemed like the best boxes were the ones that had either a mally pen or a model co lippy.  Some lucky ducks got a mally and a beauty blender. This month I deliberately picked the most expensive choice just to see if BB would do it again and roll out the red carpet for the snootiest sample. I think that is what is happening based on my possible box combos.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally have the tracking number!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like I'm going to get box 22 or 25, I guess would be ok with either.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 7, 2014)

I would love it to be the 10th already.  I know my boxes are making their way to me but I am feeling impatient!


----------



## clucus (Nov 7, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Was surprised to see my box today! I didn't pick a sample this time. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really am hoping for the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick!!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

One of my boxes has shipped! The other one just has a non-clicky truck. XD I picked Cuppa Cuppa on both, so hopefully this means no dupe boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 8, 2014)

i was eyeballing box 15, now it doesnt show up lol i wonder why? this ever happened before?


----------



## whigrose (Nov 8, 2014)

Box 30 would make me so happy, I'd cry if I got it. I actually mentioned to them once that I wanted to try Vosges chocolates. Now watch me not get any. Nuts!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 8, 2014)

Well my box was boring, but that Vosges chocolate made me so happy, lol. I also got the Hello shampoo and conditioner (love the scent but I cowash), a day cream which was generous and I will try, MAKE eye makeup remover (already received a year ago, emailed), and the Cindy Loumanizer.

I've loved my previous the Balm samples but they've made it smaller. Like inside the cute little matchbox it is less than the size of a dime. I actually have bought two full sizes based on their samples but I can barely try this other than for eye-shadow. I don't think it's a smart move on their part.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 8, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> mine is in IN also, do they all go to new jersey? my expected date is 12-13 but geez its been only 2 states over for a couple days now lol i know its too big prolly for usps to directly pick up but they would be so much faster! and i never got an email from BB, just noticed my tracking number on my account lol i hope its worth the wait this month!


Mine skipped any other stops this time. Straight from Tennessee to Indiana. Watch my main one, head to Georgia, and New  Jersey before it hits Indiana, if the tracking ever shows up. lol  First time I have never received a "Your box has shipped email."


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 8, 2014)

whigrose said:


> Box 30 would make me so happy, I'd cry if I got it. I actually mentioned to them once that I wanted to try Vosges chocolates. Now watch me not get any. Nuts!


That is the one I want too! Here's to hoping we both get it!


----------



## magsatron (Nov 8, 2014)

I picked the holiday hacks on my secondary account &amp; it shipped at 8:07pm the sixth. I didn't choose for my first box, it shipped 8:13pm the same day. Is it 2 curated boxes!? Did they jack my sample choice?! Is it box reveal day yet?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 8, 2014)

I guess the next detour stop after NJ, then Indiana is Texas!! My box is just somehow avoiding coming to Louisiana!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 8, 2014)

whigrose said:


> Box 30 would make me so happy, I'd cry if I got it. I actually mentioned to them once that I wanted to try Vosges chocolates. Now watch me not get any. Nuts!


Box 30 is a dream box!!

And it has 7 items so, 70 points.  Here's hoping we both get it. :w00t:


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 8, 2014)

I finally got shipment on my Juice Beauty box, but it won't be here until Nov 18. That is 11 days from start to finish. Just seems a bit longer than normal. My second account, I chose Amika still has non clicky truck.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 8, 2014)

Did you guys see the Birchbox Favorites sets in the shop?  They don't even seem like that great of a value.


----------



## AMaas (Nov 8, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Just saw on instagram there will be two more holiday boxes involving a collaboration with conscious collection or something. I'm hoping it involves ilia lipstick. ...


I wish Birchbox would start carrying Ilia!  I have been obsessed with this brand since PopSugar included two lipsticks in the very first MustHave "bag" back in July 2012.  I had hope the other day when Rachel posted a pic on Instagram of some products she was considering using for her November video.  Fingers crossed we'll see this brand show up in the shop soon!


----------



## AMaas (Nov 8, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> Did you guys see the Birchbox Favorites sets in the shop?  They don't even seem like that great of a value.


The eye set is actually a good value.  The Jouer cream eyeshadow is $30 alone.  And the $20 Tweezerman eyelash curler is fantastic.  So you are basically getting the eyeliner and the mascara for $9.   Individually those items would equal $92.   

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-favorites-set-making-eyes


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 8, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Not to my knowledge.  Last month was my birthday and nothing was different.  I think Julep gives you extra Jules, and Ulta and Sephora give you various things (small samples or points or both).


@@H_D urban decay supposedly gives a liner too but some ladies have mentioned they don't always get it. I think there is a thread for birthday goodies. I'll post if I can find.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 8, 2014)

@@H_D

Found it, here is the birthday thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131536-birthday-enablers/


----------



## H_D (Nov 8, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> @@H_D
> 
> Found it, here is the birthday thread.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131536-birthday-enablers/


Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 8, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Well my box was boring, but that Vosges chocolate made me so happy, lol. I also got the Hello shampoo and conditioner (love the scent but I cowash), a day cream which was generous and I will try, MAKE eye makeup remover (already received a year ago, emailed), and the Cindy Loumanizer.
> 
> I've loved my previous the Balm samples but they've made it smaller. Like inside the cute little matchbox it is less than the size of a dime. I actually have bought two full sizes based on their samples but I can barely try this other than for eye-shadow. I don't think it's a smart move on their part.


I got this same box and I actually am pretty excited.  I can always use more moisturizer, anything for hair repair, and makeup remover.  The Cindy-Lou Manizer looks super cute and I can't wait to try it and that chocolate sounds pretty yummy.  It's not actually any super exciting stuff but it is all things I will use and enjoy.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 8, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I guess the next detour stop after NJ, then Indiana is Texas!! My box is just somehow avoiding coming to Louisiana!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 8, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> Mine goes to Texas then waits 3 hours away from me for several days before coming home.


Ughh I wonder if anyone has emailed them about all the problems. I mean, we can't even see what's in our boxes! So we have to wait allll these days to get our box :/


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Ughh I wonder if anyone has emailed them about all the problems. I mean, we can't even see what's in our boxes! So we have to wait allll these days to get our box :/


You can see what is in your boxes on the 10th of every month and Birchbox says all boxes ship by the 10th of each month. So we've got some time yet! But I can't wait to see either!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> You can see what is in your boxes on the 10th of every month and Birchbox says all boxes ship by the 10th of each month. So we've got some time yet! But I can't wait to see either!


Oh wow. I didn't realize we could on the 10th, I felt like it was much earlier than that! Well I'm supposed to receive mine on the 10th anyway! Lol so I guess I don't really need to see it. I guess having my box ship so early (earlier than normal!) that I'm becoming so impatient just waiting as it travels to far far away places lol but I'm still so excited as well!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Oh wow. I didn't realize we could on the 10th, I felt like it was much earlier than that! Well I'm supposed to receive mine on the 10th anyway! Lol so I guess I don't really need to see it. I guess having my box ship so early (earlier than normal!) that I'm becoming so impatient just waiting as it travels to far far away places lol but I'm still so excited as well!


I hear you! I'm still waiting on one my boxes to ship!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I hear you! I'm still waiting on one my boxes to ship!


me too! no clicky truck on my cuppa tea box   :angry:

what happened to that smiley that was pissed off and threw the computer on the ground, lol


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 8, 2014)

According to tracking, my box has done this.

5th- Tennesse.

6th-Indiana.

7th-Kentucky.

8th-Indiana.

Go home Birchbox. You're drunk.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 8, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> According to tracking, my box has done this.
> 
> 5th- Tennesse.
> 
> ...


oh man i hope mine doesnt do that, it just left Indiana lol


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 8, 2014)

6th TN

.......... and then nothing.  

C'mon and move!  Tell me you're in Fishers so I can tell you're close!

(I'm getting two boxes, one for me and one for mom.  Shipping time is the same for both, but her acct had a clicky truck about 12 hours before mine.)


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 8, 2014)

any boxes with the amika showing up yet?


----------



## Dashery (Nov 8, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> any boxes with the amika showing up yet?


I haven't seen any. Hmm....they seem to be hiding. *whips out magnifying glass* Time to get to the bottom of this. *flees to search through the interwebs*


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my box this morning! My expected delivery date was the 14th! Ha ha crazy. I saw it was in Vegas yesterday, and i usually get it two or three business days after it hits Vegas. Not this time!

I picked the Amika as my PYS.

(Edit to add photos, because thats the only way I know how from my phone)


----------



## snl (Nov 8, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> any boxes with the amika showing up yet?


The only one I've seen so far is 21.

And I'm Cuppa Cuppa and have a clicky truck, that doesn't have any info loading though. 2 steps forward, 1 step back.


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 8, 2014)

I received box number 13 yesterday: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb13. I'll try and post a pic later. The only things I'm excited for are the juice beauty peel (pys) and the mary loumanizer (it is teeny). Oh and the almond butter, duhhh haha. The rest of the stuff will get used eventually but I seriously have a ridiculous stock of moisturizers and dry shampoo!

Also, I got the Vanity Affair box yesterday too, and for any that are wavering on it.. It seems totally worth it!  :wub:  So much great stuff included! I used a 20% off code and 200 points to get it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 8, 2014)

AshleyK said:


> I received box number 13 yesterday


I received box 13 today.  (Thanks for posting the #, I didn't have to go through and check all the boxes to see which one I got.)  Glad to have the chocolate almond butter (I've had it before and liked it a lot) instead of the bacon chocopod (I'm a vegetarian).

Not much of a dry shampoo kind of person -- I have to shampoo pretty much every day because I work out a lot -- but I'll give it a shot at least once.

Vanity Affair will be here next week for me.  I used a 20% off code and 600 points so I really didn't pay much at all.  Glad to hear it's worth it.


----------



## H_D (Nov 8, 2014)

For those that got the Vanity Affair box, what do you think about the Tata Harper very charming lip and cheek tint? Is it a true pink, not a pinky peach? TIA!


----------



## intriceblog (Nov 8, 2014)

I was actually thinking "hm I wonder if my box arrived yet?" On the app it said my box would be here today. But when I checked my mailbox it it was empty. Then 5 minutes later the mailman came!  My PYS is was the Amika Hair Mask but now I think maybe I should have picked the apple peel x.x The bottle for the hair mask is so tiny!

Here is a list of my items:

- Amika Nourishing Mask

- Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash

- Perlier Absolute Comfort Body Butter - White Almond

- Red Flower Illuminating Rose Collagen Renewal Face Serum

- theBalm cosmetics Cindy-Lou Minizer

*bonus add on: chocolate almond butter

I am glad I don't have nut allergies or else I would be unhappy with this (2 out of 6 contains almond). I hope those who have nut allergies don't get my box.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 8, 2014)

intriceblog said:


> The bottle for the hair mask is so tiny!


That's one reason I didn't pick it.  Sounds like something that I would love, but I have thick, waist-length hair.  BB hair samples are usually not enough for even one use for me.  I should get a couple of uses out of the Juice Beauty peel, though.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 8, 2014)

Is it just me or do the overall sample sizes seem bigger? It looks like each box has at least 3 generous samples and a makeup item. Where are the foils hiding ?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 8, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Is it just me or do the overall sample sizes seem bigger? It looks like each box has at least 3 generous samples and a makeup item. Where are the foils hiding ?


dont know but hope they stay in hiding!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 8, 2014)

The boxes do look great this month. I am really hoping to get the Cuppa Cuppa Mask even though I forgot to update my billing info.


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is my first box. I notice that some subscribers can rule out certain boxes by the samples they have picked and samples they have received in the past. Any tips or tricks for a newbie to do this? I can't believe it's my first box and I'm already so addicted!!!! Hubby said I was officially crazy when he watched me calculate the odds on getting a box I really really really wanted versus a box I'd be happy with!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my non-PYS box today and I'm really pleased! Not sure of the number, but I received:


Not Soap Radio (green this time...last time I got yellow) smells great!
Curl Keeper Ultimate Hold with Frizz Control
Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner Blackhead Extractor Mask
Dr. Lipp Balm
Cindy Lou-Manizer (woohoo! I was hoping for this item)


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 8, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> &lt;p&gt;I got my non-PYS box today and I'm really pleased! Not sure of the number, but I received:
> 
> 
> Not Soap Radio (green this time...last time I got yellow) smells great!
> ...




I think you got #18. My personal dream box!!!!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally got a tracking number generated today. Hoping it doesn't take a U.S. tour before arriving by expected date on the 19th.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my non-PYS box today and I'm really pleased! Not sure of the number, but I received:
> 
> 
> Not Soap Radio (green this time...last time I got yellow) smells great!
> ...


Oh yeah...I got some chocolate. I forgot about it since I promptly devoured it. It had pink Himalayan salt.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 8, 2014)

My box finally shipped! It should arrive just in time for my birthday. I picked the Cuppa Cuppa mask.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2014)

mazzyjayne25 said:


> This is my first box. I notice that some subscribers can rule out certain boxes by the samples they have picked and samples they have received in the past. Any tips or tricks for a newbie to do this? I can't believe it's my first box and I'm already so addicted!!!! Hubby said I was officially crazy when he watched me calculate the odds on getting a box I really really really wanted versus a box I'd be happy with!!


Since its your first one you can technically get any box. You haven't yet received any samples to rule out, just yet. Check out the MUT Birchbox FAQ if you haven't already.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 8, 2014)

It's Birchbox Day today!

I didn't pick (everything was sold out). I had received an Everygirl box earlier, and DID receive the body wash in my box, so curated boxes must not count towards your "things already received'"

My box is https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb21






















Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod in Firecracker flavor (aka spicy, Pop Rocks-infused dark chocolate, or as my bf said, "I like my chocolate with spice and loud!")

MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick: This is a card sample, to which I say boooooooooo why even bother?!

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - RUFFIAN Naked: I &lt;3 nude polishes, and this looks like a dupe of one of my favorite discontinued Juleps. Much smaller than I expected though.

dr. brandt® pores no more® vacuum cleaner™: I'll use it. I hear a lot of people like it.

amika Nourishing Mask: I have two giant tubs of this from the Beauty Brands liter sale. Love it, either I'll use this for traveling or I'll gift it.

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash: Already have it, like it but don't love it.


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 8, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Since its your first one you can technically get any box. You haven't yet received any samples to rule out, just yet. Check out the MUT Birchbox FAQ if you haven't already.


Thanks for answering! I'm just going BB crazy waiting on my box! I have read the faq section; it was actually more helpful than the BB site. Lol. I am so excited to get my box!!!! I've been stalking MUT for weeks to decide which boxes to use my budget on and now I can't wait to get them!!!! I chose BB and Ipsy plus I think I will order an additional BB for my Mom. Thank you to all the MUT Ladies for taking the time to post real opinions to this site!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2014)

mazzyjayne25 said:


> Thanks for answering! I'm just going BB crazy waiting on my box! I have read the faq section; it was actually more helpful than the BB site. Lol. I am so excited to get my box!!!! I've been stalking MUT for weeks to decide which boxes to use my budget on and now I can't wait to get them!!!! I chose BB and Ipsy plus I think I will order an additional BB for my Mom. Thank you to all the MUT Ladies for taking the time to post real opinions to this site!


Ha ha. Just sit back and relax till the boxes roll in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck with your first box!( I found my holy grail foundation in my first bb)


----------



## wadedl (Nov 9, 2014)

My box shipped despite the "late" payment! It says it should be here on the 19th. I really hope it has the mask.


----------



## intriceblog (Nov 9, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> That's one reason I didn't pick it.  Sounds like something that I would love, but I have thick, waist-length hair.  BB hair samples are usually not enough for even one use for me.  I should get a couple of uses out of the Juice Beauty peel, though.


For some reason I was thinking the Amika Hair Mask would be as big at the body wash I got in my box. We'll see how long it will last.    

I never paid attention before but does anyone know if the items they photograph for the Pick Your Sample are the actual sample size versions or are they the full size versions in the pictures?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 9, 2014)

intriceblog said:


> I never paid attention before but does anyone know if the items they photograph for the Pick Your Sample are the actual sample size versions or are they the full size versions in the pictures?


It depends.  The ModelCo lipstick from last month was definitely full sized.  But the Juice Beauty peel container looks nothing like the picture in the PYS e-mail (shows a small jar, but I actually got a small tube instead).


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 9, 2014)

After a six month hiatus, I decided to resubscribe since all of the boxes look pretty good! I'm really hoping for the box with the Eyeko and Tocca perfume.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 9, 2014)

so our page with whats in our boxes opens up tomorrow for everyone? just wanted to make sure. i saw someone on youtube that got the model co lipstick, she got the nude so they did switch it up, im thinking about buying that trio!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 9, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> so our page with whats in our boxes opens up tomorrow for everyone? just wanted to make sure. i saw someone on youtube that got the model co lipstick, she got the nude so they did switch it up, im thinking about buying that trio!


Yes, box pages should load tomorrow.  So excited to see what I'm getting.

I received the ModelCo lipstick in Kitty last month (I think it was the Pick your Choice &amp; that was my pick.)  I have been loving that lipstick and wearing it every day.

Edit:  spelling (OR lack of correct spelling)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2014)

Do we have a swap thread? Can't find it


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Do we have a swap thread? Can't find it


Now we do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134919-birchbox-swaps-november-2014/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

Completely forgot boxes will be up tomorrow! So exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 9, 2014)

Still in Indiana. 

Apparently my Birchbox really was drunk and needed to rest, before continuing travels, lol.


----------



## atomic (Nov 9, 2014)

I got my box yesterday:

Rusk texture finishing spray

Eyeko Fat eye stick in satin taupe

Camille Beckman Imperial Repair hand therapy in lemongrass &amp; grapefruit

Not Soap, Radio Joy Inducing body wash (my pick)

MAKE lipstick &amp; primer (a card)

Except for the MAKE card sample (I hate these more than foils), I'm pretty happy with my box!


----------



## tulippop (Nov 9, 2014)

For anyone who received a Laura Mercier eye pencil, was your pencil really dried out.  Mine was dried up a lot and definitely didn't fit the hole by a lot.


----------



## H_D (Nov 9, 2014)

I cannot believe they are sending out cards for the MAKE lipstick and primer! I despise them. I got a MAKE lipstick about a year ago in my BB and it was actually a mini little lipstick. I'd peeved if it was a card. Really BIrchbox??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

I finally gave in and signed up for a second sub. HA. I keep trying other subs to replace Ipsy (and crawling back to Ipsy) and they just don't measure up. I'll be true to you now, BB.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 9, 2014)

How many of you out there still only have a non-clicky truck here on the 9th of the month? This seems really odd to me. It is my main account and I picked the cuppa cuppa. I cannot wait to see my boxes this month.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I finally gave in and signed up for a second sub. HA. I keep trying other subs to replace Ipsy (and crawling back to Ipsy) and they just don't measure up. I'll be true to you now, BB.


I signed up for a second one yesterday, too.  Referred myself and got 50 points on my main account, plus used BBRED100 on the new account for 100 extra points there.  The plan is to keep one account full of points in reserve in case a cool limited edition set comes out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I signed up for a second one yesterday, too.  Referred myself and got 50 points on my main account, plus used BBRED100 on the new account for 100 extra points there.  The plan is to keep one account full of points in reserve in case a cool limited edition set comes out.


That's what I intend to do, too, I think! I used my points today combined with a code and got the Homespun box and a pick 2 for $2! Or I might save up points on my main box for Limited Edition boxes and special things for me, and points on the 2nd sub for next year's Secret Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> How many of you out there still only have a non-clicky truck here on the 9th of the month? This seems really odd to me. It is my main account and I picked the cuppa cuppa. I cannot wait to see my boxes this month.


My account is still showing October. I am thinking my box will not update in the morning. This happened last month too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I signed up for a second one yesterday, too.  Referred myself and got 50 points on my main account, plus used BBRED100 on the new account for 100 extra points there.  The plan is to keep one account full of points in reserve in case a cool limited edition set comes out.


SO I have an annual account. Can I add a monthly to it? Or do I need to use a diff email address?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> SO I have an annual account. Can I add a monthly to it? Or do I need to use a diff email address?


Each account has to have a different e-mail address.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 9, 2014)

I picked the cuppa on my main account and I still don't have tracking info either. My second box is in New Jersey.

I can't wait for boxes to load! The last two months they've updated on the night of the 9th, so I hope they upload tonight!!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 9, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> My account is still showing October. I am thinking my box will not update in the morning. This happened last month too.


Wow! Mine has just been non-clicky.  I hope you get to see your box tomorrow.


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 9, 2014)

Where is this magical "clicky truck" at on the BB website? I know from reading the faq section here that it's supposed to be on my account settings page, but where the heck on the page is it usually at?!? I can't find any kind of truck at all!! I'm using an android, no app and no home computer.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> How many of you out there still only have a non-clicky truck here on the 9th of the month? This seems really odd to me. It is my main account and I picked the cuppa cuppa. I cannot wait to see my boxes this month.


I also picked the Cuppa Cuppa and I still have no clicky truck nor a shipping email. I don't think I've gotten a shipping email in months. Sometimes I've gotten the email after I got my box.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 9, 2014)

Today I got a Birchbox in the mail. I was so excited, until I opened it, and discovered it was an October box. I signed up for monthly again on my side account to get two November boxes. I was pretty disappointed, until I realized that I will still get two November boxes, and can use the points to buy myself something pretty.

Yay, for tomorrow being box reveal day!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 9, 2014)

mazzyjayne25 said:


> Where is this magical "clicky truck" at on the BB website? I know from reading the faq section here that it's supposed to be on my account settings page, but where the heck on the page is it usually at?!? I can't find any kind of truck at all!! I'm using an android, no app and no home computer.


I have an android, and you have to be logged in then, got to "My Account" then "Account Settings" and scroll down to where it says "subscriptions" it should say that your status is active, Edit profile, manage payment methods and then "November box shipping information" There may or may not be an image of a truck there, if you have a tracking number that you can click, then it's a clicky truck! Hope that helps!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> How many of you out there still only have a non-clicky truck here on the 9th of the month? This seems really odd to me. It is my main account and I picked the cuppa cuppa. I cannot wait to see my boxes this month.


no clicky truck. if it's still non clicky on the morning of the 11th, then i'm going to hit bbx up because i paid well before the 1st.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> How many of you out there still only have a non-clicky truck here on the 9th of the month? This seems really odd to me. It is my main account and I picked the cuppa cuppa. I cannot wait to see my boxes this month.


Same PYS and my truck is still non-clicky! I think I've narrowed it down to two possible box choices and I'm pretty pleased with both, so I'm extra anxious for mine to show up. At least tomorrow is reveal day!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> no clicky truck. if it's still non clicky on the morning of the 11th, then i'm going to hit bbx up because i paid well before the 1st.


 Same here. I am an Aces on that account and a few months ago signed up for a year. They will def. get a call if I do not have my clicky tomorrow.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 9, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> According to tracking, my box has done this.
> 
> 5th- Tennesse.
> 
> ...


Careful....I had a box that did that once on its way to Chicago.....it decided that there was something pretty darn interesting in Indiana and stayed there for a good two weeks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2014)

atomic said:


> I got my box yesterday:
> 
> Rusk texture finishing spray
> 
> ...


I got this box yesterday as well. The lid will not stay on the Eyeko fat eye stick.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay for box reveals tomorrow!  I am curious to know if I am getting complete dupe boxes since they were shipped in the same wave.


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 10, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have an android, and you have to be logged in then, got to "My Account" then "Account Settings" and scroll down to where it says "subscriptions" it should say that your status is active, Edit profile, manage payment methods and then "November box shipping information" There may or may not be an image of a truck there, if you have a tracking number that you can click, then it's a clicky truck! Hope that helps!


Thanks! Nothing there yet but at least I know where to look and everything else is exactly what you described. So excited to see my first clicky truck!!!!!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 10, 2014)

My First Post! ::trumpet blares::

Well, it's happened: my excitement for November's box reveal has pushed me from 'lurker' territory into 'active forum participant' territory!

I've been a BB subscriber for 10 months now (and hit aces in like, month 4 - but no one here has a make-up addiction, that's for sure, nope, nothing to see here...),  decided NOT to do PYS this month, and then was in a mild panic along with others here when it took the November page boxes so long to appear.

And now, after a seemingly interminable first 10 days of the month, the Big Reveal is almost here, and I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning...lol.

Now I'm wondering exactly when on the 10th we can see our boxes. It's after 1:30 EST, and my page still loads up October's box. Waaaaahhh!

(oh, and so ya'll know, I'm not still up *just* to see when my box page loads. I have a project deadline coming up, so I'm working. Or *working* might be a more accurate description, as like, every 5 minutes I'm headed to the bb site to see if my November box is there yet!   Insanity!!)

It's been fun seeing the posts here, and now that I've broken my MUT forum ice, I'm looking forward to participating more in the posting!

xoxo


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

They usually show up at 6am EST-ish. 

Some people have to wait an extra day, for the past several months...

Don't know if these are the ones that don't ship until the 10th or if they're still assigning boxes to accounts on the 10th or what, but that's been the trend for awhile.  

MOST people will see updates around 6, though.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, congrats on your first post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 10, 2014)

Hahah welcome!! Same here... I'm sure many people are waiting in eager anticipation! I Just finished work that I couldve finished an hour ago if it weren't for checking BB and my tracking info for an update (my last one was on the 7th


----------



## Queennie (Nov 10, 2014)

Page is still loading October! It is 5:55 am EST! Really want to see for this month!


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 10, 2014)

Boo. Mine is up, and feels punishy. Derma E cleanser (will get used), Amika dry shampoo (not a huge Amika fan and I've seen bad reviews of this), Cynthia Rowley gloss (meh), Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion (hotel blargh), and the Eyeko thing (only item that might be interesting). I even got the snack item I wanted the least of all of them, and I really wanted the Cindy-Lou Manizer. Between this and Ipsy, November is going to be a pretty lame sub month for me!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 10, 2014)

hmm, one punishment box with the tea mask PYS ( do I really need more Harvey prince fragrance samples?)  and one good box with the body wash and Eyeko pencil.  I'm not sure how I feel about the PYS.  I probably should have left the first one up to chance.  I hate thinking a poor box is my fault LOL


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 10, 2014)

I had a dream (nightmare?) last night where my box arrived and it only had 4 items and they were all cards.  I think maybe not choosing a sample has given me a smidge of anxiety.

...and now I can't get my box page to load.  (As in, I can't log-in, not that it's still showing October.)  

EDIT - the page finally loaded



Spoiler









It's box 42. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb42

Nothing has me too excited, but I'm not hating anything either.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

no clicky truck and my box is stuck on october. WTFFFF birchbox?!!! i paid you on Oct 29th!  :angry:   :wacko:


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 10, 2014)

My box is still showing October and my box isn't clicky yet. C'mon, Birchbox!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 10, 2014)

No November truck for me yet, it still shows October shipping information. Come on BB don't mess me up two months in a row. Last month I did not get shipping information until the 15th and then got a box with 4 repeat products but no Kitty lipstick.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, my confirmed sample choice is not in my box contents. No fun.

I'm getting a juice beauty box instead of a Cuppa Cuppa box. So sad, juice beauty actually makes me sick (at least their lip gloss does.... Literally sick, gives me a stomach ache) so I'm not thrilled. Also, the cuppa cuppa boxes locked soooo good and I was really looking forward to getting one. :-(




While I'm not thrilled by this box, I'll give the Laura mercier pencil and hand cream a shot.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so excited I'm getting box 26, I had been eyeing it before today. Another perfume though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3 since August ick (one broken spritzer, one too floraly). I'm so glad my box comes later this week.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 10, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I'm so excited I'm getting box 26, I had been eyeing it before today. Another perfume though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3 since August ick (one broken spritzer, one too floraly). I'm so glad my box comes later this week.


Here's hoping its a good fragrance this time around!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Nov 10, 2014)

I also had a confirmed Cuppa Cuppa sample choice, but my box isn't showing it. Instead, it lists

No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips

DermaE Brightening Cleanser

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion

TheBalm CindyLou Manizer

Some chocolates

I'm OK with the DermaE and TheBalm products and generally OK with No. 4 and Nipple Balm (not happy about G&amp;S!) but not happy that I'm not getting the mask! I know this has happened to other people in previous months. Can you get them to send you the sample you picked? I guess I'll wait to actually receive my box (created but no movement yet) to make sure the site isn't wrong, but it's frustrating!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2014)

@ it's up to you if you want to email them right away or wait til you get your box.  In the past, people have been able to either get the sample shipped separately (if they still have some) or get some apology points if they've run out.  I hope it's just magically in the box when you get it!

My box is still showing October.  GAH.  I have a confirmed Cuppa Cuppa sample selection, but that doesn't seem to be too "confirmed" this month!  I'm giving them a day to update, then emailing to see what's up!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm also in the picked the tea mask (was confirmed) and October box pic/info still showing. Blah.

I'm getting the tea mask in another account (didn't pick any PYS). Kinda annoying, I just want to get my gift/trade organization on.

Also I see Laura M. Foundation is a sample, I hope it's an actual sample this time and not that dumb magazine finger swipe size sample.


----------



## tamberella (Nov 10, 2014)

I got box 12 same as last month.  I would be happy with it if it weren't for that dumb MAKE sample.  I am annoyed to know I'm getting a little card of lipstick.  Here's my box:  Not Soap Radio - my sample choice 

                                                    Camille Beckman Hand Cream - I'm okay with this

                                                    Rusk Texture Hair Spray - My hair needs all the help it can get.  Happy to try

                                                   Eyeko  Shadow Stick - I'm a powder shadow girl - I am curious to try though

                                                   Make lipstick card - I'm not sure if I consider this a real sample (hopefully it's better in person)

                                                   Chuao Chocolate - Yea!

Overall, I'm fine.  It could be worse!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I hate the new format for viewing your boxes.    Just really dislike it a lot

my box will have the following





Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

 




Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+

 
 




Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain

  




Klorane Floral Water Make-up Remover with 




Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

  




Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask

I hope the lip gloss is in a new color, as I have received the sugar one.  I loathe supergoop, but others love it, so I am sure that will find a nice home.  But I love the rest of my choices!


----------



## JenTX (Nov 10, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> I also had a confirmed Cuppa Cuppa sample choice, but my box isn't showing it. Instead, it lists
> 
> No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I sent them an email. Hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 10, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> They usually show up at 6am EST-ish.
> 
> Some people have to wait an extra day, for the past several months...
> 
> ...


I've had BB for around two years and I've never had a box load before 8/9am EST, even the ones I got a tracking number for before the 10th.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 10, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> I also had a confirmed Cuppa Cuppa sample choice, but my box isn't showing it. Instead, it lists
> 
> No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
> 
> ...


Oh noes, this is really frustrating to hear. I never received the sample I chose last month, just some sorry points. I also picked Cuppa Cuppa, hope I don't run into the same problem two months in a row..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 10, 2014)

My PYS is also not showing in my box contents. I picked the Amika mask and was really looking forward to trying it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will probably email them about it later today. Seems like they messed up a fair bit of PYS this month.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Nov 10, 2014)

I am super excited for my box. I was torn between the Amika Mask and the Cuppa Mask, but I feel bad for all you lovely ladies that picked one of these samples and are not getting them. (Though the mask is only showing up on my 

I'm getting:

Amika Mask

-derma E brightening cleanser

-Cindy-Lou Manizer

-Petaly Noir

-Cuppa mask

-Vosges Petits Chocolate

I'm really excited for this box. The only thing I'm downright upset about is the Petaly Noir....I have gotten so much Harvey Prince. I'm going to swatch Manizer when it comes it, I might try to trade it. But super super excited!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 10, 2014)

My box was revealed...I'm getting:

Chuao Chocolatier

Supergoop CC Cream

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain

Klorane Flower Makeup Remover

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

Cuppa Cuppa

:wub:


----------



## ChemLady (Nov 10, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I am super excited for my box. I was torn between the Amika Mask and the Cuppa Mask, but I feel bad for all you lovely ladies that picked one of these samples and are not getting them. (Though the mask is only showing up on my
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Harvey Prince is the new Juicy Couture of perfumes in Birchbox's eyes....


----------



## Weebs (Nov 10, 2014)

In my account where I picked the Amika Mask, it's not showing in the pictures but if you scroll down, it's listed as being in my November box.  Whew.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

For those ladies who got their boxes and got the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain, what color was it? I am hoping it is that dahlia color (plum)


----------



## KaitC13 (Nov 10, 2014)

I picked the Cuppa Cuppa- it was on an ACE pick day albeit later in the day due to work.  I got my confirmation e-mail saying it was picked.  My upload box however, has no mask.  I'll wait for my box and then e-mail them.  It would have been a "mis-load."  Looks like I am getting:




MAKE Dual-Phase Eye Makeup Remover 808
$22.00
Ships Free



 



theBalm® cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer® 4
$24.00
Ships Free



 



Vosges Petits Chocolats 1
$20.00
Ships Free



 



Eslor Firming Collagen Day Cream
$85.00
Ships Free



 



Harvey Prince Hello Shampoo
$22.00
Ships Free



 



Harvey Prince Hello Conditioner
$22.00
Ships Free


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Nov 10, 2014)

So excited about my box, especially since I've had some not so great ones the past 3 months or so. I'm getting:





Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

DevaCurl 3-Step System

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

theBalm® cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask


 
Now if only it got here before the 19th. Hate that the Cuppa Cuppa made it late, but it's kinda worth it!


----------



## KaitC13 (Nov 10, 2014)

Meh - e-mailed them to give them a heads up. But let them know that I didn't get my physical box just yet.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2014)

My box loaded!

I'm getting:

Amika mask - I almost picked this, so I am not upset to see it.

Cynthia Rowley lip stain - I haven't tried this yet.

Gilcrest and Sommes - Meh

theBalm Cindy Loumanizer - So excite! I really want to try this!

Dang Coconut Chips - Wish I was getting chocolate

Cuppa Cuppa mask - My pick

All in all, it's an okay box. I'm glad that I am getting my pick and Cindy Loumanizer.


----------



## KaitC13 (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For those ladies who got their boxes and got the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain, what color was it? I am hoping it is that dahlia color (plum)


I didn't get it, but I own that color. It goes on much lighter then the tube, but it is a _beautiful _color on.  I think anyone can wear it.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hm, if they gave me, say, 100 points to apologize for not sending the sample, then i'd be happy with that! They gave me points just because my box was late the one month, so they seem pretty free with giving them out! I think I'll wait till it arrives though.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2014)

Amika isn't showing but, is listed. Big yawn for me (minus TheBalm). I really wanted the chocolate bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can the PLEASE get rid of Gilchrist and Soames?! Does ANYONE like that ish?? 




Red Flower Illuminating Rose Collagen Renewal Face Serum
$86.00
Ships Free



 



Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Wash 2,789
$15.00
Ships Free



 



Perlier Revitalizing Body Butter - 13.5 oz.
$34.46
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



theBalm® cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer® 4
$24.00
Ships Free



 



Justin's Chocolate Almond Butter Squeeze Packs$11.99


----------



## Allison H (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my box, it's much better than the last few boxes I've received.

- Juice Beauty® Green Apple™ Peel Sensitive

- Bain de Terre argan oil &amp; passion flower COLOR THERAPY STYLING OIL

- TOCCA Crema da Mano - Hand Cream

- Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

- Ellovi Lip Butter Trio

- Justin's Chocolate Almond Butter Squeeze Packs


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 10, 2014)

Is this Gilchrist and Soames lotion different than the one they sent out before?  I haven't gotten my box yet, but it looks the same from the pictures and while there are items I wouldn't mind a duplicate of, there's nothing great about generic lotion.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

woo hoo this is sooo much   better than last month!

juice beauty peel pys

coola tinted matte spf 30 for face

Model Co party proof lipstick

Gilchrist &amp; Soames spa therapy body lotion

Klorane dry shampoo

weirdo chocolate, i just hope not the hot one lol


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 10, 2014)

My pictures don't show amika, but it is listed in products:

I got:

amika Nourishing Mask - 500 ml (PYS so yay!)

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (yum! love these)

dr. brandt® pores no more® vacuum cleaner™ (have gotten this before and like it)

TOCCA Crema da Mano - Hand Cream (hoping for a different scent then I got in my other box)
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Sunscreen - 1.7oz (meh, but I'll try it)
Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara (double meh! But mascara is a good gift for my nieces)

4 out of 6 is good! Since they started doing PYS I have been happier with my box(es)

Now just to have my other box load!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't pick a sample, but I got the Not Soap, Radio bodywash. The rest of the box is okay. Coconut chips (gross) instead of chocolate is a disappointment, and I'm getting my 4th perfume sample since I signed up in July (so at least only 2 more to go for this year, I guess). Even though nothing is super exciting, it's interesting that I got one skincare, one bath, one food, one makeup, one hair, and perfume sample. Good selection, at least.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 10, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I had a dream (nightmare?) last night where my box arrived and it only had 4 items and they were all cards.  I think maybe not choosing a sample has given me a smidge of anxiety.
> 
> ...and now I can't get my box page to load.  (As in, I can't log-in, not that it's still showing October.)
> 
> ...


I have the same box...buuuuuuuuuuuut I reserved the Amika mask. Um, BB, are you drunk?

But otherwise, I'm pretty happy with this one!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I didn't pick a sample, but I got the Not Soap, Radio bodywash. The rest of the box is okay. Coconut chips (gross) instead of chocolate is a disappointment, and I'm getting my 4th perfume sample since I signed up in July (so at least only 2 more to go for this year, I guess). Even though nothing is super exciting, it's interesting that I got one skincare, one bath, one food, one makeup, one hair, and perfume sample. Good selection, at least.


The Not Soap Radio is my favorite!!! I hope you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmmmm I picked the pre done Hacks box and I am only showing I am getting 4 of the 5 items.... it is not showing the Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist Mask. 

Anyone else pick this box and get only 4 items showing?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't pick a sample this time, and received box #4. 

-Juice Beauty Peel

-Chuao Choco Pods

-Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Wash (already received this... boo!)

-TheBalm Cindy Lou-Manizer

-Harvey Prince Petaly Noir

-Eslor Day Cream

It's a mix of items I'm REALLY excited about (Eslor, TheBalm, and Harvey Prince) and items I'm not so excited about (Juice Beauty and G&amp;S). C'est la vie!


----------



## maramaow (Nov 10, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I have the same box...buuuuuuuuuuuut I reserved the Amika mask. Um, BB, are you drunk?
> 
> But otherwise, I'm pretty happy with this one!


i have this box too! i'm pumped. i hope i get the taupe eyeko stick


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 10, 2014)

On my annual sub, I'm getting Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion, Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain, Dang Coconut Chips Coconut Original, theBalm® cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer®, and the Cuppa Cuppa mask.

On my other account, I am getting Not Soap, Radio body wash, Jouer Matte Moisture Tint, Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24 hour mascara, Chuao chocopod, Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream and amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo.

Overall, these seem like prety good boxes!

Edit: I pasted some of the names from BB and can't figure out how to get rid of the links. Sorry!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Coconut chips (gross)


If it's because you don't like coconut neither do I but something about these particular coconut chips is really good, I've had this brand before and was shocked I liked them, maybe you will too?



lindzebra said:


> On my annual sub, I'm getting Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion, Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain, Dang Coconut Chips Coconut Original, theBalm® cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer®, and the Cuppa Cuppa mask.


I have that one on one of my subs. I'm happy with it all but the stinkin' G&amp;S, that particular lotion literally stinks to me. I got the curated box (for the candle!) on my other account and the final account is remaining a mystery...for now...until I end up looking.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 10, 2014)

Their new site is completely and utterly broken on mobile browsers, and please dont tell me to use the app since it's iThing only and I'm an Android user. Is it me or is the new format for looking at boxes terrible? Gaaah, I probably need cheese to pair with my whine this morning. Birchbox is not my friend this morning.

@@rachelshine - that's my box to a T, I had to look at it on my desktop to see the Amika listed, on my phone it doesn't show, nor can I scroll through the pictures to see what was in my box.


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

Nothing is showing on my Cuppa Cuppa account either and no click truck.  I sent them an email. 

I hope I get Cindy Lou and the Perlier Cream (I loved the almond lotion I got from them in the past)


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 10, 2014)

NaydeneM said:


> Hmmmm I picked the pre done Hacks box and I am only showing I am getting 4 of the 5 items.... it is not showing the Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist Mask.
> 
> Anyone else pick this box and get only 4 items showing?


Yep...no Dr. Jart to review...so minus ten points...and no chocolate...even though BB said for the new *bonus* items...everyone would get it or none would...well I got no chocolate...and I was cool with that...until I couldn't review all my samples :/  Bad BB...Bad...


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

ok im hearing some bad things about this g+s lotion, is anything good about it? consistency, smell, anything? lol


----------



## Kelli (Nov 10, 2014)

My box is out for delivery and my mail is usually here by 11am, so I am going to wait a bit longer and not look at my box online.

I think all of my possible box combinations were fine, so no major disappointment is about to come to me, but there were a few that I really hope I get *crossesfingers*

ETA: just as I submitted this I heard the mail lady pull up to the neighbors!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> ok im hearing some bad things about this g+s lotion, is anything good about it? consistency, smell, anything? lol


I liked it ok. It's not as moisturizing as some brands, but I didn't hate it. I liked the smell...citrusy. It's a little thin. I wouldn't be overjoyed to get it (although I'd say that about any brand of moisturizer probably), but I used it the two times I've gotten it.


----------



## button6004 (Nov 10, 2014)

Are the folks who picked the curated box not getting a snack? Because it isnt showing up on my box online.  And I was really hoping for some chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 10, 2014)

My box page is still showing October, and non clicky truck.  The curse of the Cuppa Cuppa!


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2014)

I also received the boring (to me) box 42.  

I'm hoping for the taupe or charcoal on the pencils since i'm getting a bronze shadow base in my ipsy bag this month. I'm actually pretty stoked to try the tocca florence.  The scent profile is really appealing to me. The hair mask - meh.  It's got too many silicone ingredients for me to take it seriously.  Those just make your hair slick and doesn't actually let your hair absorb the oils, as I understand it, anyway. Plus I'm just not a fekkai fan in general.  

I'm not excited by the supergoop cc cream.  I'm pretty sure I got that in a pick 2 once and it was way too yellow for me. Perlier body butter?  *yawn*  The peanut butter packet can go into one of the kids' lunch boxes, I guess. Another year with no chuao.

This box is just a big fat yawner for me, overall.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought that the curated box was not going to get the extra  treat of chocolate - didn't they state that when you picked november's stuff?  I could have sworn I read that .


----------



## PeaJay (Nov 10, 2014)

i love my box this month!!! even considering that i got perfume in it. all other items are a hit!


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 10, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Their new site is completely and utterly broken on mobile browsers, and please dont tell me to use the app since it's iThing only and I'm an Android user. Is it me or is the new format for looking at boxes terrible? Gaaah, I probably need cheese to pair with my whine this morning. Birchbox is not my friend this morning.
> 
> @@rachelshine - that's my box to a T, I had to look at it on my desktop to see the Amika listed, on my phone it doesn't show, nor can I scroll through the pictures to see what was in my box.


The new site looks and works great in both Chrome and Safari on ios. Although I prefered seeing all the samples without fliping through, I think the design looks fabulous. My samples still haven't updated to November on neither mobile browser, the app, nor desktop browsers. Interesting to see they still haven't fixed the issues with all links on the site on desktop Chrome, and now it shows less layout graphics than on Firefox.


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

Ha this is actually my dream box. I love lotion and moisturizer esp in the winter.



disconik said:


> I also received the boring (to me) box 42.
> 
> I'm hoping for the taupe or charcoal on the pencils since i'm getting a bronze shadow base in my ipsy bag this month. I'm actually pretty stoked to try the tocca florence.  The scent profile is really appealing to me. The hair mask - meh.  It's got too many silicone ingredients for me to take it seriously.  Those just make your hair slick and doesn't actually let your hair absorb the oils, as I understand it, anyway. Plus I'm just not a fekkai fan in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> ok im hearing some bad things about this g+s lotion, is anything good about it? consistency, smell, anything? lol


I personally just don't care for it. Feels very generic to me. Like cheap hotel lotion?


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Yep...no Dr. Jart to review...so minus ten points...and no chocolate...even though BB said for the new *bonus* items...everyone would get it or none would...well I got no chocolate...and I was cool with that...until I couldn't review all my samples :/  Bad BB...Bad...


They're still adding stuff to the pages because now my box has a 6th item (the amika mask) suddenly appeared on my box page! 

EDIT: Calling G&amp;S "hotel lotion/soap/etc" is the perfect description. _Cheap _hotel products because I've definitely stayed in hotels with much better. It's just generic crud. I think the fennel one smells as well.

EDIT #2: The Dr Jart is updated on my curated box account now.


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2014)

woot! I am pretty happy with my box this month! Yay birchbox! FIrst time in a long time I got 7 items too.

I am not sure which box it is but I got:

-chuao chocolate

-Laura Mercier eyeliner

-Laura Mercier titnted moisturizer (hopefully this will come in fair and not medium which would be wayyyy too dark!)

-theBalm Cindy Lou Luminizer (I got this in another box several months ago)

-derma e evenly Radiant Brightening cleanser

-amika perk up dry shampoo

-camille beckman imperiale gold hand therapy cream

I seem to always get dry shampoos although i don't even use them. The luminizer I already have  but the rest, I am excited to try.

Yay birchbox! Maybe they are going by the profiles better because my number one thing I want is makeup (I already have my skincare and haircare routine that I love and swear by) and I got 3 makeup items this time! yay!


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 10, 2014)

Ah, my box finally updated, but only on the app. Still no shipping information though.

Box 25! My PYS is included! So stoked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb25


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 28 on my PYS account:


Amika Nourishing Mask (so wierd...when I checked this morning, this wasn't listed, but now it is)
Derma E Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser
Cindy Lou Manizer 
Harvey Prince Petaly Noir (I've loved all of the HP perfume samples I've gotten, so I expect that I'll like this)
Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Mask (my PYS)
Vosges Petits Chocolats (I loved the one I got in my secondary box)
Another good box, BB!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 10, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> EDIT: Calling G&amp;S "hotel lotion/soap/etc" is the perfect description. _Cheap _hotel products because I've definitely stayed in hotels with much better. It's just generic crud. I think the fennel one smells as well.


I like Bee Kind lotion which is made by G&amp;S, but the spa lotion just smells like cheap soap and made me itch.  I actually discovered Molton Brown at a hotel in London and spent a chunk of my fun money in the Molton Brown store on Oxford Street (and left with an armful of the hotel bottles)  :wub:  This is before it started really being distributed in the US.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 10, 2014)

No pys, and I'm getting

-LM eyeliner (yay really excited about this)

-not soap radio - hope it's different than the yellow one, I already have that

-G and S lotion (boo)

-Dr lipp balm (never tried, so this is ok)

-Fekkai hair mask (I hate most hair products, not going to use this)

-justin's almond butter (I really wanted the chocolate)

so I've actually tried all the snacks that they're sending out this month and I really wanted the chuao but the justin's will be eaten.

Also I really hate the new box page layout.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> I've had BB for around two years and I've never had a box load before 8/9am EST, even the ones I got a tracking number for before the 10th.


That's really weird.

My first box was 3 years ago this month, Nov '11 (I didn't know that, lol - just looked it up, so happy anniversary to me, lol) and ever since they started doing the preview on the 10th, it's been about 6am EST for most of us.

It used to be 6am ON THE DOT.  But then it started drifting off into the "about 6am" category - I used to be on stand-by for it since I'd normally be up anyway - there were several people who seemed to be night owls or early risers who would always post what they were getting right at time.  I remember one time, it was almost 6:30 before mine updated.

You can look back at the other month's threads and they have time stamps on them.  I wonder why yours wouldn't update around the same time?

Remember when we used to be able to play detective by clicking on the new products to see if we had "write a review" link, because that's how we could narrow down the products we were getting? It was not long after that stopped that the 6am preview started, IIRC.

Then, several months ago, a few people on MUT noticed they didn't get a preview on the 10th (I was one of them) - we were all like "whaat? is the world ending??" lol - but they loaded on the 11th. I just figured those are the last ones to get assigned and/or sent out? Dunno. Anyway, since then, there have been at least a couple people on the boards who have to wait an extra day, it seems like.  

This month, I have one box that did update on time, and one that won't update until (I assume, going by recent history) tomorrow morning.  Or sometime before that, if they're still updating them throughout today.

Now this new website design...that's going to take a while to get used to. I used to get one gift sub and two monthly subs (used points from monthly subs to pay for gift sub, remember when we could get gift cards with points?) - can't find the link to see what's IN the gift sub now.  It only shows "get the box" or sign up for the box, or whatever...no place to click on SEE the box, lol.  I wonder if gift subs will be "surprises" from here on out, of if they're still working on the site? There definitely was a link to see them this morning around 7am EST because I happened to get up and checked.  Then just now when I got online the site is so different I can't find it!

I need more coffee, clearly.

This post is making me nostalgic. I want to go back to the days of where we could sleuth out our products. That was so much fun.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2014)

I am definitely ISO the chocolate, so I suppose I'll find the trade thread and BEGGGG!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 10, 2014)

My box is full of usable stuff, just nothing exciting, which is fine (plus 6 items to review is always nice!):

-Juice Beauty Peel -my PYS

-G&amp;S lotion

-Coola Tinted Sunscreen

-ModelCo Lipstick (yay for full size lipstick, but not a huge fan of the color)

-Klorane tinted dry shampoo

-Chocopod in Firecracker

I think two of the items are things my SS person will like! So, really, it's overall a win, just not exciting.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I like Bee Kind lotion which is made by G&amp;S, but the spa lotion just smells like cheap soap and made me itch.  I actually discovered Molton Brown at a hotel in London and spent a chunk of my fun money in the Molton Brown store on Oxford Street (and left with an armful of the hotel bottles)  :wub:  This is before it started really being distributed in the US.


Yeah, the Bee Kind is decent..forgot it was them, actually, haha. I'd LOVE a hotel with MB stuff and I would try and wrangle as many bottles as possible!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Ah, my box finally updated, but only on the app. Still no shipping information though.
> 
> Box 25! My PYS is included! So stoked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb25


NICE. That's the one I'm hoping to get, too!

((running to see if mine updated yet))

ETA - nope. Still Oct.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I like Bee Kind lotion which is made by G&amp;S, but the spa lotion just smells like cheap soap and made me itch.  I actually discovered Molton Brown at a hotel in London and spent a chunk of my fun money in the Molton Brown store on Oxford Street (and left with an armful of the hotel bottles)  :wub:  This is before it started really being distributed in the US.


Hmmm...maybe I'm thinking of the Bee Kind instead of the G&amp;S lotion.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I personally just don't care for it. Feels very generic to me. Like cheap hotel lotion?


Gilchrist and Soames is literally cheap hotel toiletries. I've had it in hotels, years before it showed up from BB. It's like stuff you use because it's already in your hotel room and it's free, but it seems watered down and you definitely wouldn't want to pay money for it, in my experience.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2014)

I think it was only like this for a few minutes but maybe someone else can also benefit:

I only had 4 items in my account with the curated box and then I hit refresh and the Dr Jart had loaded and was called 'Set of 5 Masks, 1 Each of: Pore Minimialist Mask, Black Head Master Patch, All That Lift and Firm Mask, Water Replenishment Mask, and Brightening Infusion Mask' (even though I knew I was only getting the one mask) I reviewed it ASAP (selecting haven't tried sample) since I want to place an order. About 5 minutes later I looked at my box page and see it changed to being called 'Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist Mask - 5X' and said 'review sample' so I did and got 10 more points. Long story short: If you reviewed it in that window when it had that super long name, go back and you can review it under the new listing and get an extra 10 points.


----------



## amberchap (Nov 10, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Are the folks who picked the curated box not getting a snack? Because it isnt showing up on my box online.  And I was really hoping for some chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my curated box Saturday and no chocolate or extra treat in that box. My regular box had chocolate but it was the Firecracker flavor which was a little too hot for my liking.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 10, 2014)

My main account where I picked the cuppa is still showing October. I also still have no tracking info. Grr!

My second account, I'm not sure which box number it is, but I'm getting:

Folle de Joie perfume (LOVE, got on my other account, so excited)

Bain de Terre Argan Oil &amp; passion flower Color Therapy Styling Oil (Good price and I color my hair, so will go to use)

Cindy Lou-Manizer (Was intrigued by this, so excited)

Not Soap-Radio Body Wash (I loved the lemon, so excited)

Dang Coconut Chips (Not a huge coconut fan but love snacks haha)

Eslor Firming Cream (Fine cause I'm 26 and starting to take preventative measures against againg)

I wish my first account box would ship so my page will upload!


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2014)

ugh, I really do not the website redesign! I like that the past boxes were small and I could see all the items at once instead of scrolling, scrolling, scrolling.......


----------



## button6004 (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I thought that the curated box was not going to get the extra  treat of chocolate - didn't they state that when you picked november's stuff?  I could have sworn I read that .


I didnt see that at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the sads now.  I really wanted the chocolate!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 10, 2014)

My box is now in Kentucky so it should be to me in the next couple of days. Unless it takes another vaycay to Indiana. 

I'm getting:

-Folle de Joie eau de parfum. (Last time BB sent me perfume I wasn't impressed. Hopefully this is better.)

-Argan Oil &amp; Passion flower color therapy oil. (If it works as an anti-frizz, then it'll be good.)

-Cindy Loumanizer (YAY. This is something I knew I wanted!)

-Not Soap, Radio body wash. (Eh. Hopefully it's not super lemon-y.)

-Coconut chips (Not gonna lie, I wanted chocolate. But this works.)

-Firming collagen day cream. (... Urm.. Okay?)

My box isn't bad. I like it.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you guys see how the Box page is laid out differently now? And the box page links are gone, right?

Sorry, I see this has been mentioned already!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I mentioned the new design a page or two back.  I REALLY HATE IT.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I mentioned the new design a page or two back.  I REALLY HATE IT.


The only thing good for me (and this will end today) is that I see I missed reviewing some items last month. But ya, hot mess for sure.


----------



## dbella (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to laugh about Birchbox's shipping system.  My box is being delivered to my office in Nashville, TN.  It shipped from Mt. Juliet, TN on November 5th.  Mt. Juliet, TN is right outside Nashville.  Now my box is in New Jersey.  Sigh.  I hope it's enjoying the little tour of the U.S. that it takes every month before it returns right back to where it started from.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

my box hasnt moved in days! said it left IN but that was it, only has to come to ohio but im sure it passed me ugh


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 10, 2014)

My Cuppa box also hasn't loaded and no tracking info. When I use Chrome, the BB website gets stuck in a loop trying to load my box, failing, trying to load another page, and failing, and then trying to load my box again...on screen, it's the most annoying blinking flashing thing you've ever seen. I'm just glad I'm not prone to seizures. More surprise, less delight?

ETA: just now received a "Your box has shipped!" e-mail with an estimated delivery of 11/19 and my truck is now clicky. Page is still stuck on October.


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 10, 2014)

edit because love for whoever said to check the app, my box isn't uploaded on the site, but is on the app. I'm getting:

- cocoa pod chocolate

- Devacurl 3 step system sample

- G&amp;S body lotion

- Cindy-Lou manizer

- Not Soap, radio body wash

- cuppa cuppa mask

Score, sweet score! I take back what I said about last months dissappointment birchbox. If this is my box, you totally rocked it this month. I was super crossing my fingers for the Cindy- Lou and I LOVED the radio body wash when I received it in the guest curated bix a few months back. Super super super happy ^^

Place me in the also hate the redesign website box. It may look great but I'm one of those silly people that love consistency. I generally dislike any type of change. My little girl loves to move my apps around and I will go crazy just starring at my iPhone until I figure out which one and move it back in its spot. lol


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

Main account is getting:

Amika Hair mask  (My PYS, I love hair masks!)

Red Flower Illuminating Rose Collagen Renewal Face Serum  (I like serums in general, hoping this one is good)

G&amp;S body wash  (I didn't like their lotion but I usually like all kinds of body wash so this might be good for me)

Perlier Body Butter  (exactly what I need right now, my skin is so dry already this Fall)

theBalm Cindy-Lou Manizer  (Excited to try, I've heard good things)

Justin's Chocolate Almond butter  (Yes please!)

Second account is getting:

Chuao chocolate  (Mmmmm)

Ruffian Naked polish  (The colors in this collection are right up my alley)

Dr. Brandt Pores no more  (Have one of these and haven't tried it yet so withholding judgement)

Amika hair mask  (Yay for dupes of something I really wanted!)

Not soap, radio body wash  (My PYS for this box, excited to try)

MAKE silk lipstick and lip primer set  (Not sure what part of the set I will get.  I am realizing that I am low on lip products after a big purge so happy to try something new)

Overall this is a great month for me!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 10, 2014)

Actually, my box is updated on the App! (Can't remember who said that their's was updated on the app, but thanks for that! I never thought to check)

I'm getting:

Chuao ChocoPod

Bain De Terre (Repeat sample in second account)

Klorane Floral Water Make-up remover

Cindy Lou-Manizer (Repeat sample in second account)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (excited to try)

Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa

I'm pretty happy!

I really wanted to try the Cindy Lou-Manizer and I'm getting two

Also okay with getting the two Bain de terre's as I'm always looking for a good hair product.

The only other thing I was hoping for was the Violet Laura Mercier eye liner. But I guess I'll survive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if only my boxes would ship and show up at some point!!!


----------



## LindaD (Nov 10, 2014)

H_D said:


> woot! I am pretty happy with my box this month! Yay birchbox! FIrst time in a long time I got 7 items too.
> 
> I am not sure which box it is but I got:
> 
> ...


I'm getting this same box on one of my accounts and I'm super thrilled with it! Can't wait to try everything in it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 10, 2014)

LindaD said:


> I'm getting this same box on one of my accounts and I'm super thrilled with it! Can't wait to try everything in it.


Be warned, I think the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer sample they sent out last month was on a peelie card, but maybe someone who received it can confirm.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm getting:

Not soap PYS

Ruffian Polish (Naked)- loveeee polish but heard its a tiny bottle and because I'm not too happy with the rest of my box, I would have liked a full size polish

Dr.Brandt Pores no more- just got this sample from ipsy.... But I actually like it and it smells so good! I guess it's okay.

Amika Mask- have plenty of hair masks/ deep conditioners from sub boxes and I don't even like getting them. Ugh. But supposedly this one is really good.. I'll try it after I'm done my other 20!

MAKE lipstick sample card- NOT AT ALL HAPPY ABOUT THIS. I thought it would be full size, but after reading other posts from people who received it, it's a card sample! What BB??!! Not ok!

Chuao Chcolate- I'm very happy with this. Open to trying any except the popcorn because I had it last year. I would prefer the bacon or potato chip one.

Overall... I give it a 2.5/5. That card lipstick sample took it down a whole (probably more) number...


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Do you guys see how the Box page is laid out differently now? And the box page links are gone, right?
> 
> Sorry, I see this has been mentioned already!


It's super weird, but if I log in to my annual sub, I see the new web design. But if I log in to my secondary, cancel every month and re-subscribe sub, I see the old web design. Very strange...


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> It's super weird, but if I log in to my annual sub, I see the new web design. But if I log in to my secondary, cancel every month and re-subscribe sub, I see the old web design. Very strange...


That is weird. I feel like it took a couple of seconds to load into the new style when I logged in.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 10, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My main account where I picked the cuppa is still showing October. I also still have no tracking info. Grr!
> 
> My second account, I'm not sure which box number it is, but I'm getting:
> 
> ...


Same here with the cuppa cuppa, showing October and wanted me to review a few products I had already reviewed. I did get a tracking number at least. Secondary account is not thrilling at all... box 29.


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2014)

Did anyone else notice on the box pages now it says "Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50 Birchbox Points."

So now we can only get 50 points total?  So even if it's a 6 or 7 item box, you only get 50 points?


----------



## wadedl (Nov 10, 2014)

I found out my sister in law has not been doing her reviews! I showed her how the other night.

Loving my box!!

Amika Hair Mask - Have highlight so this will be nice

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain - Have not tried any of these, hoping for Dahlia

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion - Can't have 6 awesome items I guess

Cindy-Lou Manizer - I was really hoping to get this, yay!

Dang Coconut Chips - These are super yummy even my coconut hating husband likes them

Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa - I love face masks!


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 10, 2014)

I got an email about a half hour ago saying my box was shipped so I got excited... only to find that my page is STILL showing October! I've never had to wait this long. It's usually loaded first thing in the morning, and half the time I don't even remember to check until I log onto the forums. Go figure that the one month I stalk my page, it decides to take its jolly good time loading!  :wacko: Maybe this means I'll be getting the coveted Box 30??!!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 10, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I'm so excited I'm getting box 26, I had been eyeing it before today. Another perfume though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3 since August ick (one broken spritzer, one too floraly). I'm so glad my box comes later this week.


The Folle De Joie perfume sample is one of my favorite samples I've ever gotten! I was so sad when it finally ran out and am not ready to drop the points and $$ needed for the full size. Hope you like it too!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 10, 2014)

My box pages haven't updated yet. I don't know if it's because they're all running a little late, or because of my subscription adventures.

FYI: The Laura Mercier foundation sample I got for October's box is in a nice little squeezy tube. It came in linen, which is too yellow for me, but not dark enough to try as a contour.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> So now we can only get 50 points total? So even if it's a 6 or 7 item box, you only get 50 points?


I got 60 points this morning for a 6-item box.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 10, 2014)

My box finally shipped.  Estimated delivery is the 20th!!

I'm getting box #23:

Folle de Joie (pretty sure I've maxed out my perfume samples Birchbox!)

Pores No More Vacuum Cleanser: Have heard good things so looking forward to trying this

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain: It all depends on the color.  Hoping it isn't a nude.

Fekkai Color Masque:  Probably a foil?  Don't really need this since I have others to use up.

Mirenesse Mascara:  Add me to the "I've got too much mascara" club. 

I think I need to stop looking at what I'm getting before I get it.  I always feel kind of let down and then after I toss the box aside and re-open it later to put stuff away I am a bit happier with my things.

(edited to fix box #)


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> Did anyone else notice on the box pages now it says "Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50 Birchbox Points."
> 
> So now we can only get 50 points total?  So even if it's a 6 or 7 item box, you only get 50 points?


I sure hope not!! That would be SUPER lame!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Nov 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Well, my confirmed sample choice is not in my box contents. No fun.
> 
> I'm getting a juice beauty box instead of a Cuppa Cuppa box. So sad, juice beauty actually makes me sick (at least their lip gloss does.... Literally sick, gives me a stomach ache) so I'm not thrilled. Also, the cuppa cuppa boxes locked soooo good and I was really looking forward to getting one. :-(
> 
> ...


I picked Cuppa Cuppa as well, and it looks like I'm getting the same box you are getting... My box is still in TN and tracking did not update since the 6th... (eyeroll)


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

i was wondering why my tracking hasnt updated in days, but just got txt it hit my post office today, just a few hrs shy of getting it today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> guess ill wait till tomorrow. i just hate my mailman runs at like 5pm


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 10, 2014)

If you subscribe for the first time to BB, do you get any choices or is it a get what ya get kind of thing as I haven't gotten anything before?

I am curious as I give this box a go for the first time.  I am fine with anything to start.  I subbed today.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2014)

Main Account:



Seriously Birchbox, what the?! I have really, REALLY dry skin and dry hair. I have no use for dry shampoo and a clarifying mud mask. Why do you want me to lack moisture, Birchbox?! Happy to try the lip stain, Eslor is sort of a repeat, and hopefully the Jouer is super pale or it will be going to my mom. Kind of sad to see Chuao again. I would have loved to have tried one of those salted caramels.  

Second Account: 




This box is no more inspiring. Eslor again, Green Apple Peel that I was hoping to avoid by not choosing a sample, and another amika product (at least this one fits my profile). Happy to see Cindy Lou and I've been wanting to try Style de Paris so "Yay" to those. And finally, Chuao. Again. Bummer.


----------



## overthehill (Nov 10, 2014)

My Non-PYS came and I LOVE it!  I got this box (don't know the # but same as marissa upthread):

Folle de Joie perfume 

Bain de Terre Argan Oil &amp; passion flower Color Therapy Styling Oil 

Cindy Lou-Manizer 

Not Soap-Radio Body Wash 

Dang Coconut Chips 

Eslor Firming Cream 

Ace Account PYS (cuppa) not here but shipping notice came Saturday:

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
Toni &amp; Guy Shine Gloss Serum
Gilchrist and Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion
Laurer Mercier Volume Supreme Mascara
The cuppa cuppa
Chocopod

I'm definitely less excited by this one b/c I don't care about mascara or the Jouer.  Maybe I'll stop choosing a sample, I seem to always like my non-PYS best.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 10, 2014)

Loving my box this month. I picked the cuppa cuppa and I'm getting box 11 which has:

Chuao chocolates

Bain de Terre Styling oil

Klorane makeup remover - was hoping to get this

Cindy-Lou Manizer - excited to try this

Laura Mercier foundation primer

cuppa cuppa mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope the redesign that does away with the box numbers from previous months is not some sort of peek into a new thing where we won't be able to see the current month's OTHER boxes anymore.

Being able to only see the box we get, on the day they update, leaves no room for fun early-month internet oogling and drooling.

I hope this isn't the case, though.


----------



## BeMyBait (Nov 10, 2014)

My box is still just sitting wherever it was "born" but I stalked out the BB site anyway to see what the contents are.

Amika Hair Mask that I picked

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - What's not to love about chocolate? And the flavors are all really interesting. I will probably eat all of these the moment I open my box. They're cheap too so I might pick some more up with points.

Dr. Brandt Vacuum Cleanser - I was less than thrilled about this at first but I always like to do face masks so I think it'll be fun. I wish it had instant results though instead of 2 weeks.

Tocca Cream da Mano Hand Cream - Less than thrilled with this. I don't use a lot of hand cream and already have several recent samples floating around in my purse.

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - Not excited about, but my Secret Santa Giftee like Laura Mercier so Merry Christmas to her!

Laura Mercier Full Blow Volume Supreme Mascara - Merry Christmas again SSG!

Harvey Prince Petaly Noir - I think I have a sample of this and liked it. I'm not a fan of Hello like everyone else is, so we'll see.

So I guess its a pretty meh box, although I am glad to be able to pass on stuff to my SSG and also pumped up for a 7 sample box. Even if I don't like a lot of them, I certainly love points!

That also makes the chocolate only $3 lol...


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> NICE. That's the one I'm hoping to get, too!
> 
> ((running to see if mine updated yet))
> 
> ETA - nope. Still Oct.


Yay! 

App says box 25!!


----------



## splash79 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm really disappointed in my box this month.  It's not bad, just boring.  

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint - I hate getting tinted moisturizers in boxes, because I've yet to have one not be orange on my skin.  Also, boring.
 
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - Eh.  I don't mind getting snacks, I guess, but would have rather received something else.
 
TONI&amp;GUY Classic Shine Gloss Serum - This is fine.  I've got quite a few serums already, but maybe this will be my HG.
 
Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion - Generic lotion.  I feel like I've received this before and it didn't moisturize at all.
 
Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara - I need more black mascara like I need a hole in the head.
 
Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask - At least I got my PYS, but my excitement is diminished because of my lackluster box.
 
 
I would have love to have received the Cindy-Lou Manizer (I have the Mary-Lou Manizer and it's not quite right for me, I think), the Derma E face wash (I recently bought a bottle without trying it and LOVE IT!), the dry shampoo, or makeup remover.
 
Also, my tracking updated today and I'm not set to get my box until the 19th, which seems really late, especially since people have already started to receive theirs.  Sigh, don't mind me; I'll just be over here with the world's tiniest violin.


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 10, 2014)

had early pick on ace account and just checked my box on phone app and it does not include the cuppa cuppa mask that i chose.  in addition, no tracking number yet...what a let down.  oh, and my third ace account, did not receive the curated box that i requested.  what's up birchbox?


----------



## Moey (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies! How do figure out which box you're getting? I finally have a tracking number for November but it's still showing my October box under "my box". Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Nov 10, 2014)

BOTH of my pages have not updated. One was PYS Cuppa Cuppa Mask and the other was no PYS. Only the Cuppa Cuppa box has shipped. Usually my boxes have both arrived by now, so this is pretty unusual for my accounts. Wussup, BB?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 10, 2014)

I also really dislike the new layout on their website. Where is the box history? How the freak can I tell what box number I'm getting? 

Yeah, I'm resistant to change in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Not soap PYS
> 
> ...


The Ruffian is a full size.  Their full size polishes are only 0.17 fl. oz.  It is a pretty small bottle but I've been able to get a lot of use out of other ruffian polishes from Birchbox.  Hope this helps!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm getting:

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint

Toni &amp; Guy Shine Gloss Serum

Gilchrist and Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

Laurer Mercier Volume Supreme Mascara

The cuppa cuppa

Chocopod

Not thrilled, but on the bright side...

1. Chocolate!

2. A 6 item box...always a fan

3. I got the pys I chose, not everyone gets that lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> The Ruffian is a full size.  Their full size polishes are only 0.17 fl. oz.  I am looking at another Ruffian sample from Birchbox and it is full size.  Hopefully that improves your box for you!


Sad, but true. The bottles are 5ml, so almost half the size of a bottle of Julep or one third of a typical 15ml/.5oz bottle. For reference, minis in the indie world are typically 5ml, and the Ruffian is just slightly larger than the OPI minis. Hope this helps!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
> 
> ...


I'm getting two of these boxes! Not the best box ever, but agree with all of your 'bright sides'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 10, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I got an email about a half hour ago saying my box was shipped so I got excited... only to find that my page is STILL showing October! I've never had to wait this long. It's usually loaded first thing in the morning, and half the time I don't even remember to check until I log onto the forums. Go figure that the one month I stalk my page, it decides to take its jolly good time loading! :wacko: Maybe this means I'll be getting the coveted Box 30??!!


I just got the shipping email today and my box is not updated on the website either, but it just loaded in the app finally and I have box 30 so there is a decent chance.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I like Bee Kind lotion which is made by G&amp;S, but the spa lotion just smells like cheap soap and made me itch.  I actually discovered Molton Brown at a hotel in London and spent a chunk of my fun money in the Molton Brown store on Oxford Street (and left with an armful of the hotel bottles)  :wub:  This is before it started really being distributed in the US.


One of my favorite hotels had Molton Brown shampoo and conditioner and I became obsessed with it for a bit.  It smelled SO good.  Everyday I had the maid bring double!  Hahah!


----------



## overthehill (Nov 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm really disappointed in my box this month.  It's not bad, just boring.       Jouer Matte Moisture Tint - I hate getting tinted moisturizers in boxes, because I've yet to have one not be orange on my skin.  Also, boring.   Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - Eh.  I don't mind getting snacks, I guess, but would have rather received something else.   TONI&amp;GUY Classic Shine Gloss Serum - This is fine.  I've got quite a few serums already, but maybe this will be my HG.   Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion - Generic lotion.  I feel like I've received this before and it didn't moisturize at all.   Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Supreme Mascara - I need more black mascara like I need a hole in the head.   Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask - At least I got my PYS, but my excitement is diminished because of my lackluster box.


  That's my PYS/Aces box as well, and I also am bored by it.  (It's not here yet I'm just seeing it on the site...)  I don't care about the Jouer or the mascara.
On my other account I did not PYS and I already have my box and I LOVE it - it includes the Cyndi Lou-manizer and a firming collagen cream and the argan hair oil.  

I think I'm going to stop choosing every month.  My non PYS ALWAYS gets here first and is always better.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> Be warned, I think the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer sample they sent out last month was on a peelie card, but maybe someone who received it can confirm.


I got a peelie card of that as a Pick 2, and each sample was so tiny that I couldn't even cover the back of my hand with it, much less my face. It was pointless.


----------



## KrissyKat (Nov 10, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Not soap PYS
> 
> ...


I got the same box! I don't use nude nail polish, the lipstick is a card, and I have really sensitive skin so I'm worried about the pores no more (I also got it in my november birchbox man as well). At first I was bummed about the chocolate too (I'm on low-carb) but I emailed them for the nutritional info and it only has 5 net carbs for the firecracker one that I got, so I can eat it on a day that I'm really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm fine with the Amika mask, but I would have really loved to have gotten a box with the TOCCA handcream or a fragrance.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 10, 2014)

No shipping email, no tracking, no updated box page. Again. Grrr.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

My box finally uploaded on my main account (via the app).  I'm getting:

- chuao chocopod 

- bain de terre argan oil 

- klorane floral water makeup remover

- cindy lou manizer

- laura mercier foundation primer

- cuppa cuppa tea mask.

I'm very happy with this selection and I want it in my greedy hands NOW!, lol

I have a conspiracy theory that they changed the layout on the birchbox page to keep us from checking out the box links before the boxes ship. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2014)

Loving my box ! can't wait to get it, especially excited to try the chocolate and the cuppa cuppa


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> Did anyone else notice on the box pages now it says "Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50 Birchbox Points."
> 
> So now we can only get 50 points total?  So even if it's a 6 or 7 item box, you only get 50 points?


I noticed that too. I wonder how true it is.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

nc42 said:


> My box finally uploaded on my main account (via the app).  I'm getting:
> 
> - chuao chocopod
> 
> ...


This is box 25, btw.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb25


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

My box just loaded and I'm getting that as well! 

I'm excited for the Cindy Lou, cuppa cuppa and chocolate.   Overall I'll be using everything in it, so not bad.



nc42 said:


> This is box 25, btw.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb25


----------



## MUHoarder (Nov 10, 2014)

i am getting the box with the Radio wash (PYS), perfume, the Balm, coconut chips and the face cream.  It's okay. Does anyone know the size of the Balm Cindy-Lou? Are we assuming it's the same size as the Apples sample from the past?


----------



## snl (Nov 10, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> If you subscribe for the first time to BB, do you get any choices or is it a get what ya get kind of thing as I haven't gotten anything before?
> 
> I am curious as I give this box a go for the first time.  I am fine with anything to start.  I subbed today.


Since you just subbed today, you won't get any choices to make. You could possibly still receive a PYS item, but you'll have to wait until next month to PYS

 


SophiaRae said:


> edit because love for whoever said to check the app, my box isn't uploaded on the site, but is on the app. I'm getting:
> 
> - cocoa pod chocolate
> 
> ...



Box twin! I'm so excited too! I've really wanted to try theBalm and I'm always down for a curly conditioner sample, even though I've tons of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry all I have not been following along this month and this thread is like 5 gazillon pages long.

Has any one else's box not updated yet?  I got the Laggies box last month on my yearly sub and PYS for the Cuppa Cuppa mask but it has not updated 

TIA!

Acct 2 I PYS not soap radio and am getting this: AKA box 11 (I think they switched it up on us!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

@@lovepink one of mine hasn't updated yet. Picked the cuppa cuppa mask!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@lovepink one of mine hasn't updated yet. Picked the cuppa cuppa mask!


Good to know!  Thank you!  Hopefully it means we are getting a box of awesome!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Balm Cindy-Lou?


The outer package is the same size and type as the apples sample.  The actual Cindy-Lou sample seems to be about the same size, as well, although the shape is different so it's hard to compare exactly.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 10, 2014)

My box finally updated and I am disappointed again. I am getting box 10, more shampoo and conditioner.   My sister really likes Toni  &amp; Guy products so I will give them to her. I am excited for the chocolate and the serum.


----------



## MUHoarder (Nov 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> The outer package is the same size and type as the apples sample.  The actual Cindy-Lou sample seems to be about the same size, as well, although the shape is different so it's hard to compare exactly.


Thank you!  It's funny as I just bought the Cindy-Lou from the Balm flash sale.  I ordered Friday midday and it came today - how's that for shipping?!   Anyway, a little will go a long way, so the sample will last a while.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 10, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Balm Cindy-Lou?


If you've got the BB sample of theBalm Instain Swiss Dot, it's the same size as that.


----------



## tessak (Nov 10, 2014)

If your box page hasn't updated, you can still see it if you go to the URL that follows their new naming convention (at least it worked for me since my page hasn't updated).

So the new "this month's box" URL is this: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/this-month

But if yours still shows October, go to the "hard" URL for November, which would be this: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/11

Obviously it's specific to each account, so you have to be logged in. Hope this helps!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 10, 2014)

I am fairly pleased with my box and I did not PYS! 

Chuao, Eyeko fat stick, Not Soap bodywash, MAKE lipstick and primer set, Rusk texture spray, Camille Beckman hand therapy. 

I got the fire cracker Chuao in my first box which was December 2013, I since bought the assortment and like pretty much all the flavors except orange. I am VERY excited the the Eyeko fatstick, and we will have to see how the rest of the items turn out.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 10, 2014)

Ugh, now on my BB app, it's showing a different box. Klorane makeup remover, Mary Lou manizer, eslor firming cream, Harvey prince shampoo and conditioner, and now no cuppa, my pys.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 30! This is the first month that I am genuinely excited for my box. I always end up being pretty pleased when they finally arrive, but this time I can't wait for the box to come!

Klorane makeup remover (not terribly exciting but I'd like to try it; it'll definitely get used!)

Atelier cologne (been wanting a sample of this)

Not Soap body wash

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (excited to try)

Laura Mercier cream eye pencil (I'm excited to get colored liner!)

Cuppa Cuppa (my choice)

Vosges chocolate (yum!)

The only thing I'm missing is theBalm sample, but I'll get over it. Does anyone know if we can review the chocolates? I know they are considered a bonus, so I'm unsure.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 10, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I'm getting Box 30! This is the first month that I am genuinely excited for my box. I always end up being pretty pleased when they finally arrive, but this time I can't wait for the box to come!
> 
> Klorane makeup remover (not terribly exciting but I'd like to try it; it'll definitely get used!)
> 
> ...


Yup, we can review the chocolates. Just reviewed mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:

Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?

....Back in the day of Columbia House CD Club (yes yes, I'm showing my age, I know...the horror! the horror!) I had a subscription for myself and then opened up a second one under my cat's name (which was a believable human name, not "Whiskers" or "Mittens" or "Hey!ILikeToPoopInBoxes"). So every month the CDs would get shipped to the same address, but to the two different names.

Must we be that cagey with birchbox? Do I need to enlist another feline, or can I just use my name on two subs? Does birchbox really care, so long as they get the payments for subscriptions? I'm thinking the latter, but am curious as to how people handle multiple subscriptions for the same person.

(And yes, my cat had waaaay better taste in music than I did...prolly why she was the one who always got invited to the cool parties.)


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 10, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I went through and found all the boxes with the Cuppa Cuppa mask so far. That said, there are only 47 boxes, and quite a few still have just 4 items, so there could eventually be more variations than what is posted so far....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2014-bb22
> 
> ...


I got BB 35 except there is a amika hair mask on my box and not the box page, crossing my fingers I just got a bonus =D


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:
> 
> Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?
> 
> ...


I have the exact same name, address, and credit card for all three of my accounts. Just different emails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I found out my sister in law has not been doing her reviews! I showed her how the other night.
> 
> Loving my box!!
> 
> ...


Box twins. I was a bit worried the lip stain would be the same size as the silly Lumesh sample I got in October. But I did a google image search. And it's small but not to the point of being single use.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 10, 2014)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:
> 
> Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?
> 
> ...


At one point of time, I had 3 Birchbox accounts and they all had the same name and address but associated with different email address. And BB did not have any issues with that. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:
> 
> Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?
> 
> ...


I get one box to my whole name Jennifer Last Name and my other box comes to Jenn Last Name.  I wasn't clever enough to think to put it in my pets name!  I seriously thought of putting it in my husbands but knowing him he would be like "well it is addressed to me so I opened it!"


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Ugh, now on my BB app, it's showing a different box. Klorane makeup remover, Mary Lou manizer, eslor firming cream, Harvey prince shampoo and conditioner, and now no cuppa, my pys. this better be a fluke.


word. i'm going to be pisseddddd if this is the box that i'm getting, smh.

enough harvey prince, birchbox. seriously. it's like they take certain brands they love and run with it.

edit: then again, when i click on the review link, a survey for points does NOT come up.  I'm hoping that this is just their website acting silly right now. *please God*


----------



## KMED1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:
> 
> Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?
> 
> ...


I have three accounts with the same name, address, credit card etc. and another account I send to my mom with her info and my credit card. I've even called referencing more than one account and it was no problem. Back when they first started doing PYS I would message on facebook with all the samples each account wanted lol their customer service is really awesome


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

thats funny that someone asked about 2nd BB's because i am actually looking to get one for my husband, but since its a mens subscription, should i still do it on a separate account or just do it on mine since its 1 men and 1 womans ill be getting? thanks ladies!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 10, 2014)

I noticed that I was able to squeak one last review and another 10 points out of October's samples. In the old layout, the box was said to contain the "Supergoop!® &amp; beautyblender® Complexion Perfection Kit," which irked me because it was actually just a Supergoop CC cream sample. In the new layout, it's correctly listed as "Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+." I had already left a review for the beautyblender combo on 10/16, but was just able to leave a review for the Supergoop alone. 

If you guys received one of the beautyblender "kits" last month that didn't include a beautyblender, you might want to check if you can review it again for points.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 10, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> thats funny that someone asked about 2nd BB's because i am actually looking to get one for my husband, but since its a mens subscription, should i still do it on a separate account or just do it on mine since its 1 men and 1 womans ill be getting? thanks ladies!


I just did my husband's on my account it arrives under my name, but it's in the bigger blue shipper, but then you can combine the points especially since you can't do gift cards from points anymore.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

just got a clicky truck on my "cuppa tea" box. the eta isn't until nov 21. man they need to get rid of slowgistics, smh.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Nov 10, 2014)

tessak said:


> If your box page hasn't updated, you can still see it if you go to the URL that follows their new naming convention (at least it worked for me since my page hasn't updated).
> 
> So the new "this month's box" URL is this: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/this-month
> 
> ...


I tried this earlier and i was excited for the box that was showing...now my page is updated with a different box, and does not include my sample choice!!! UGGGHHH!!!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 10, 2014)

Didn't do the PYS sample this month to try and avoid all options, but it didn't work. This month is a bust for me. Getting Juice Beauty (blah, I've tried this before and didn't like it), Chuao (again... I guess if it's a different flavor it's not exactly a duplicate, but it would have been nice to try something else), Make remover (boring but practical I guess), Toni &amp; Guy shine serum (ok), Laura Mercier eye pencil (3rd purple eyeliner from BB in 2 months), Camille Beckman hand therapy (ok). Maybe it's time I took _another _break from Birchbox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 10, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I just did my husband's on my account it arrives under my name, but it's in the bigger blue shipper, but then you can combine the points especially since you can't do gift cards from points anymore.


awesome, thank you!


----------



## KMED1 (Nov 10, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> thats funny that someone asked about 2nd BB's because i am actually looking to get one for my husband, but since its a mens subscription, should i still do it on a separate account or just do it on mine since its 1 men and 1 womans ill be getting? thanks ladies!


You can put it under your account and use his name. That's what I do for my husbands. I was very temped to add another men's account to one of my other accounts since they just added code "20back" for $20 in points when you sub


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I wasn't clever enough to think to put it in my pets name!


No one ever would have believed they were real names if I used cat names...

Sneaky (lastname)

Monkey (lastname)

Mr. Kitty (lastname)

Madison (OK, that's my brother's name too so they might buy it)

I just used my same name and address on both accounts.  Filled out the profile the same way, too, since it doesn't seem like my samples match my profile unless it's just by chance.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> I noticed that I was able to squeak one last review and another 10 points out of October's samples. In the old layout, the box was said to contain the "Supergoop!® &amp; beautyblender® Complexion Perfection Kit," which irked me because it was actually just a Supergoop CC cream sample. In the new layout, it's correctly listed as "Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+." I had already left a review for the beautyblender combo on 10/16, but was just able to leave a review for the Supergoop alone.
> 
> If you guys received one of the beautyblender "kits" last month that didn't include a beautyblender, you might want to check if you can review it again for points.


I checked mine and the items changed to review what I actually got so I was able to re review two items for points. I almost feel bad for doing that, but they should have sent me the right items in the first place. Oh well. More points. More conundrum on what to spend all my points on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

Wtf an hour or so ago it was showing that I was getting the box 25 Cuppa PYS like @ but now it's completely changed and there is no Cuppa mask showing?  I already reviewed the Chuao a few hours ago but now it's not there anymore.  Er is there going to be another PYS fiasco this month?


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 10, 2014)

KMED1 said:


> You can put it under your account and use his name. That's what I do for my husbands. I was very temped to add another men's account to one of my other accounts since they just added code "20back" for $20 in points when you sub


How do you use your husband's name under your account? I couldn't find that option anywhere!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 10, 2014)

All the box switcharoo is getting me worried. I really really love my box this month. 

My luck with BB hasn't been great the last couple of months. I got my october BB on Nov 1st, so I think I'll start reviewing the products, just in case they switch the box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 10, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Ugh, now on my BB app, it's showing a different box. Klorane makeup remover, Mary Lou manizer, eslor firming cream, Harvey prince shampoo and conditioner, and now no cuppa, my pys.


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 10, 2014)

liilak said:


> Wtf an hour or so ago it was showing that I was getting the box 25 Cuppa PYS like @ but now it's completely changed and there is no Cuppa mask showing?  I already reviewed the Chuao a few hours ago but now it's not there anymore.  Er is there going to be another PYS fiasco this month?


mine just changed too...have a completely different box now, but still missing my cuppa cuppa from my pys choice.  boxes showed on my phone app and was not able to leave reviews.  still no tracking number.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2014)

i already rage cancelled on the cuppa account, lol. they need to either suspend this program, or get it together.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, my box hasn't updated yet, but I figured that would be the case, since I didn't realize that my card info still needed updated until the 3rd or 4th. BUT, I chose the curated box anyway, so hopefully I'll be getting that and no surprise disappointment box. I am a little sad that we aren't getting snacks like everyone else, though!


----------



## liilak (Nov 10, 2014)

This box is showing up for me as well now and no Cuppa PYS.



TXSlainte said:


> This box is just now showing on my app, too. And I picked the cuppa cuppa sample. I still have no tracking, and October is still showing on the website for me, so I'm keeping fingers crossed that it's some kind of glitch.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 10, 2014)

I chose not to PYS this month due to my experience picking the Mally gloss last month, not getting it, &amp; being super let down when I didn't get it. I ALMOST picked the Cuppa Cuppa mask...sooo glad I stuck to my instincts on that!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 10, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I am fairly pleased with my box and I did not PYS!
> 
> Chuao, Eyeko fat stick, Not Soap bodywash, MAKE lipstick and primer set, Rusk texture spray, Camille Beckman hand therapy.
> 
> I got the fire cracker Chuao in my first box which was December 2013, I since bought the assortment and like pretty much all the flavors except orange. I am VERY excited the the Eyeko fatstick, and we will have to see how the rest of the items turn out.


Same box.  I rec'd the hand cream in GB a few months ago.  I love hand creams, but this one wasn't for me.  I'm excited for the fatstick, too!  Hope it's a great color.


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 10, 2014)

liilak said:


> This box is showing up for me as well now and no Cuppa PYS.





TXSlainte said:


> This box is just now showing on my app, too. And I picked the cuppa cuppa sample. I still have no tracking, and October is still showing on the website for me, so I'm keeping fingers crossed that it's some kind of glitch.


yup, same box for me now.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2014)

Of all the chocolate they're sending out, they HAD to send me the one with bacon in it. I haven't eaten pork in 14 years, Birchbox! Now I know how everyone with food allergies feels when they get a snack they can't eat.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> I noticed that I was able to squeak one last review and another 10 points out of October's samples. In the old layout, the box was said to contain the "Supergoop!® &amp; beautyblender® Complexion Perfection Kit," which irked me because it was actually just a Supergoop CC cream sample. In the new layout, it's correctly listed as "Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+." I had already left a review for the beautyblender combo on 10/16, but was just able to leave a review for the Supergoop alone.
> 
> If you guys received one of the beautyblender "kits" last month that didn't include a beautyblender, you might want to check if you can review it again for points.


THANK YOU!  20 extra points on mine and 10 on mom's!!!  LOVE!

I hope this means they are no longer linking reviews to grouped items.  Whew.  I would like to think my grouchy feedback meant something.


----------



## KMED1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> How do you use your husband's name under your account? I couldn't find that option anywhere!


I just put his name instead of mine in the shipping address info


----------



## EricaD (Nov 11, 2014)

*This is my first time trying to attach pictures, forgive me if it doesn't work.*

Does anyone remember or actually do the crafty turn-my-old-birchboxes-into-a-set-of-drawers thing? I tried a few times and couldn't make it work - there was always a space between the top drawer and the 'lid' that bugged the crap out of me, and the whole thing always was about to fall apart. But I wanted to do something to make sample storage out of them.

I know some people just leave them as they are and use them, but in my experience the lids are always hard to take off without a good bit of effort. So I settled for something sort of in between but much easier.

I took 1 box, cut the lid at the back two corners so the front and sides were still connected like usual, but the back piece was only connected to the top of the lid. Then I bent that back piece in the opposite direction so it could swing up and down, and taped that back piece to the bottom of the box. Now it's a drawer with a lifting lid.

I also poked a loop of ribbon through the front to use for opening, but it wasn't really necessary, and I actually kind of liked how it looked without it better.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It's Birchbox Day today!
> 
> I didn't pick (everything was sold out). I had received an Everygirl box earlier, and DID receive the body wash in my box, so curated boxes must not count towards your "things already received'"
> 
> ...


Tried the nail polish today, and was disappointed. It's streaky, sheer, and not at all the color I thought it was. It's not the slightly pink-ish nude that I love, it's the ugly peach-ish nude that looks gross on my nails. Like I've smeared shiny foundation on them.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 11, 2014)

Usually I get to go to the Birchbox site and see what's in my box by this time in the month. (The app does not work for me.) I cannot access anything; in selecting the Women's Box option I am taken to a blank page, or holiday selections. Is this happening with anyone else? I'm not sure I'm going to be able to do my surveys!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Tried the nail polish today, and was disappointed. It's streaky, sheer, and not at all the color I thought it was. It's not the slightly pink-ish nude that I love, it's the ugly peach-ish nude that looks gross on my nails. Like I've smeared shiny foundation on them.


I don't like Ruffian polishes. Phew, there. I said it.  I hate the ball that's on top, it feels funny as I try to paint my nails.  And it chips so much easier than any of my other polishes.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 11, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I don't like Ruffian polishes. Phew, there. I said it. I hate the ball that's on top, it feels funny as I try to paint my nails. And it chips so much easier than any of my other polishes.


Ok, I thought I was the only one! I read all these rave reviews on the Ruffian. I found it to be really thick and it wouldn't dry! I had to take it off almost immediately because every nail got messed up. I thought maybe I had gotten a bad bottle!


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Usually I get to go to the Birchbox site and see what's in my box by this time in the month. (The app does not work for me.) I cannot access anything; in selecting the Women's Box option I am taken to a blank page, or holiday selections. Is this happening with anyone else? I'm not sure I'm going to be able to do my surveys!


It's happening to me too. Its my first month so I thought maybe my box just hadn't loaded yet. I tried it on my Android and my computer at work. I got an email from BB to take a sneak peek but the link didn't work either.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Ugh, now on my BB app, it's showing a different box. Klorane makeup remover, Mary Lou manizer, eslor firming cream, Harvey prince shampoo and conditioner, and now no cuppa, my pys.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 11, 2014)

I hate the new box page layout. Hate. I thought the old box/history page was awesome. I'm starting to feel like this is another one of those things that I just don't "get" because I'm too old.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

peril said:


> Of all the chocolate they're sending out, they HAD to send me the one with bacon in it. I haven't eaten pork in 14 years, Birchbox! Now I know how everyone with food allergies feels when they get a snack they can't eat.


I lucked out and got the Justin's chocolate almond butter (which I have had from a food sub before and love).  I've been a vegetarian for 21 years and I was fearing the bacon chocolate...

Of course I'll probably get the bacon chocolate on my second account that I just signed up for.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Ok, I thought I was the only one! I read all these rave reviews on the Ruffian. I found it to be really thick and it wouldn't dry! I had to take it off almost immediately because every nail got messed up. I thought maybe I had gotten a bad bottle!


I'm middle of the road with it.  I don't like the ball on top.  If you don't mind using something with toluene, Seche Vite fast dry topcoat makes the Ruffian polishes dry pretty fast.


----------



## splash79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone else not received a shipping email yet?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 11, 2014)

forgot its Veterans Day, (not hating the day, both my parents are veterans and im thankful) but grrr i want my box! its just sitting up there a mile away from me lol


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 11, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Has anyone else not received a shipping email yet?


I didn't get mine until 9pm last night. And now it's a holiday so I bet everyone's taking off. :/


----------



## tamberella (Nov 11, 2014)

After looking at the pictures of the Make lipstick card.  It kind of reminds of when you get a palette that has lip gloss in it and you use a lip brush to apply it.  I think I can make this work for me.  My final verdict will be when I see it person.  I had a stila palette that had similar size and shape lip glosses and they actually last a good long time.  I just thought I would throw that out there for anyone else who is receiving this.

By the way I hope you guys that have messed up boxes get them straightened out.  This is getting ridiculous on these PYS items.  They seem like they are causing a lot problems.  And I hate the new layout too!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 11, 2014)

Join me to the "hate the new layout" crew.  I always cut and paste what I get into a spreadsheet so I can keep track of what samples I've gotten in which month on which account and what I've used.  Used to be I could cut and paste them all at once and just erase the "buy" link after each one.  Now I have to cut and paste seperately.  Not a huge deal, but anything that creates pointless work for me?  Not a fan.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 11, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I hate the new box page layout. Hate. I thought the old box/history page was awesome. I'm starting to feel like this is another one of those things that I just don't "get" because I'm too old.


Yeah,  I mean, the new layout has some positives to it though- you can navigate between old boxes a bit easier through a drop down box or you can simply choose "all samples" to see everything you've ever received.  I like that a lot.  What I DO NOT like and I hope this is just a case of my coffee not kicking in yet, there is a little line of text right above where my samples are that reads (and let me adjust for size and effect so we all can see it):

*Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50** Birchbox Points*

The hell?  Does this mean we are now going to be capped on the amount of points we will receive in our boxes?  I am due to receive five samples and the Chuao pod and will be mighty peeved if we will be capped going forward.    Does anyone else have this on their box page?


----------



## angienharry (Nov 11, 2014)

I was able to review 6 items this month, one being my chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 11, 2014)

To everyone who has multiple accounts, what do you to do to try and avoid getting duplicate boxes? This is the first month I decided to get a second box and of course, according to the website I am getting box 17 on both of my accounts. It's not a bad box, I was just really looking forward to trying different products.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 11, 2014)

My box still isn't loaded on the webpage. I had to download the app on my old iPhone (I have an Android now) in order to see my box. I thought for sure it would be loaded online by now- I want to review to see if I get all 70 points from my 7 item box, or if they cap me at 50. 

On the bright side, I have a BB shop order that is set to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## SammyP (Nov 11, 2014)

Re: New Layout of Box Pages

I like the new layout for checking if I have received a sample in the past.  

After changing the drop down from the current box to All Samples, I can see every sample ever received, alphabetized.  This makes it much easier to check if I have received something.  If I have received multiple shades/flavors, the items are listed multiple times.  IE Color Club polish is listed 6 times, once with each collection.


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Ugh, now on my BB app, it's showing a different box. Klorane makeup remover, Mary Lou manizer, eslor firming cream, Harvey prince shampoo and conditioner, and now no cuppa, my pys. this better be a fluke.


Mine did the same thing!  Awesome box with the Laura Mercier, Cuppa Cuppa etc...now it's shampoo.  :unsure2: Strange things are afoot at BBHQ


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50 Birchbox Points


I see it, but it's not true.  I got 60 points yesterday.


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Yeah,  I mean, the new layout has some positives to it though- you can navigate between old boxes a bit easier through a drop down box or you can simply choose "all samples" to see everything you've ever received.  I like that a lot.  What I DO NOT like and I hope this is just a case of my coffee not kicking in yet, there is a little line of text right above where my samples are that reads (and let me adjust for size and effect so we all can see it):
> 
> *Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50** Birchbox Points*
> 
> The hell?  Does this mean we are now going to be capped on the amount of points we will receive in our boxes?  I am due to receive five samples and the Chuao pod and will be mighty peeved if we will be capped going forward.    Does anyone else have this on their box page?


My page says that too, I had no trouble reviewing my box for 60 points.  Other folks on here have said the same thing, just some weird misleading text on the page.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 11, 2014)

I hope this "up to 50 points" thing isn't something they will be switching to in the future, either by having 5 samples max or only allowing 5 reviews per box.  I will be especially unhappy since I just resubbed so I can't rage cancel! LOL


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 11, 2014)

I've never mentioned it before but it's always irked me that when Birchbox drops/removes an item from their store it drops off your box history. Now I hate that even more because without the monthly box picture I have no idea what is now missing from my history. Damn I must be in a bad mood today.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2014)

cbs73 said:


> Yeah,  I mean, the new layout has some positives to it though- you can navigate between old boxes a bit easier through a drop down box or you can simply choose "all samples" to see everything you've ever received.  I like that a lot.  What I DO NOT like and I hope this is just a case of my coffee not kicking in yet, there is a little line of text right above where my samples are that reads (and let me adjust for size and effect so we all can see it):
> 
> *Review your personalized beauty samples and get up to 50** Birchbox Points*
> 
> The hell?  Does this mean we are now going to be capped on the amount of points we will receive in our boxes?  I am due to receive five samples and the Chuao pod and will be mighty peeved if we will be capped going forward.    Does anyone else have this on their box page?


I wonder if they're going to switch to this at some point in the future. I'm seeing this as well, but if you click on the page detailing your points it still says "10 points for each item reviewed".


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2014)

tessak said:


> If your box page hasn't updated, you can still see it if you go to the URL that follows their new naming convention (at least it worked for me since my page hasn't updated).
> 
> So the new "this month's box" URL is this: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/this-month
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I was going bonkers b/c my box page still has not updated and was able to see my box with the "hard" URL. I see others who picked the cuppa mask like me...are no longer getting it or their box page is incorrect or something. I REALLY want the box that is listed on my account which contains the Cynthia Rowley lipstain, Cindy-Loumanizer, Dang Chips, Amika and the cuppa mask of course. Oh and the Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion...but I will prob send that to my sister. [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Here's hoping![/SIZE]


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 11, 2014)

Did I miss Amy Poehler's book or has it not been on the site yet?

Also I just checked &amp; I had box 25 w/the Cuppa mask yesterday &amp; it's still listed for me today.  I'm nervous that it will change since so many are seeing this happen w/box 25.  I think it's a good box!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think they are going to cap it at 50 pts. I have seen that same line of text on the website or in emails several times. I think it is more of an advertisement for the point system than anything else.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

So i got a response from bbx regarding my box being shipped late and if I'm getting the cuppa tea sample. They replied with my tracking info for my box, but did not answer the cuppa tea sample question. God, I hate it when they do that. I called the bbx rep out on it, so I'm waiting for another reply.

Please don't recommend that I call.  I am very introverted and I HATE talking on the phone. I just like getting things in writing.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So i got a response from bbx regarding my box being shipped late and if I'm getting the cuppa tea sample. They replied with my tracking info for my box, but did not answer the cuppa tea sample question. God, I hate it when they do that. I called the bbx rep out on it, so I'm waiting for another reply.
> 
> Please don't recommend that I call.  I am very introverted and I HATE talking on the phone. I just like getting things in writing.


I sent an e-mail asking the same thing, no reply yet. At first my app showed the cuppa and now it's not. I'm getting really irritated


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

I did the PYS Cuppa sample and have no tracking and have not had a box load at all.  I tried using the hard link and no such luck.  Mine is a blank page.  When I can get it to show something it is my October box.

My second box was shipped 11/5/14 and barely left Fishers IN yesterday so I will likely not see it until next week.

I am ready for the monthly codes to activate as I have some shopping to do!

ETA: I sent an email letting them know I have no box page, no tracking and that I heard other people are having issues with the sample so I just asked point blank am I getting it. 

Off to the salon but will keep you all posted!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Mine did the same thing!  Awesome box with the Laura Mercier, Cuppa Cuppa etc...now it's shampoo.  :unsure2: Strange things are afoot at BBHQ


Yes, that sounds exactly like my first box and what happened to me..

I'm so irritated!

I got a confirmation e-mail for the cuppa on the first day that it could be reserved!


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> I sent an e-mail asking the same thing, no reply yet. At first my app showed the cuppa and now it's not. I'm getting really irritated


Just sent them a pissed email about this too, hope they're working on holiday to fix this mess.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I did the PYS Cuppa sample and have no tracking and have not had a box load at all.  I tried using the hard link and no such luck.  Mine is a blank page.  When I can get it to show something it is my October box.
> 
> My second box was shipped 11/5/14 and barely left Fishers IN yesterday so I will likely not see it until next week.
> 
> ...


Yep. I have no box page and my box just shipped at 7pm LAST night.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 11, 2014)

My box is FINALLY loaded on the website and (THANK GOD) it's still showing Box 30.

I feel so bad for all of you experiencing box-switches! I hope it's all a fluke and you get your PYS! BB really needs to get their stuff together. With the holidays approaching, I considered getting my sister a gift sub- but why gift someone something that is going to give them a monthly headache??

ETA: Re: reviews... are we actually having to WRITE a review now to get points? When I click to review my products, it's not bringing up the little survey, just the section where you write a paragraph. Is this new or is the site just being goofy?


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 11, 2014)

Everyone keeps talking about their boxes changing and I keep checking mine hoping it WILL change, but it hasn't.

Oh well. It's not terrible, I just have box envy.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 11, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> ETA: Re: reviews... are we actually having to WRITE a review now to get points? When I click to review my products, it's not bringing up the little survey, just the section where you write a paragraph. Is this new or is the site just being goofy?


I did it the old way yesterday (well, MY old way, not sure what everyone else does).  Go to my box page, click on the product name to get to the main product page, (edited to add) click on "write a review," then fill out everything but the text at the bottom.  I guess the screen I'm looking at is a little different but I'm still using my box page to get to the main product page(s).

Note: I don't have a smartphone or tablet.  I'm doing this on either a desktop PC or a MacBook Pro, depending on whether I'm at work or at home.  Don't know how it might be different for mobile users.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I don't like Ruffian polishes. Phew, there. I said it.  I hate the ball that's on top, it feels funny as I try to paint my nails.  And it chips so much easier than any of my other polishes.


Ruffian has been hit-or-miss for me.  I have had polishes from them that I love and wear well and also polishes that were streaky and clumpy.  I think they have better luck with certain formulations.  I have had good luck with the metallics so far.  Jury is still out on the ball on the lid.  I can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 11, 2014)

Like this month's box! Not as great as last month's, but still worth $10 to me!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 11, 2014)

My Cuppa box finally updated on the website. How do you figure out which box number you are without an exhaustive search? I'm getting:

Amika mask

Cynthia Rowley lip stain (hope it's in not-valentine and not-sugar!)

G&amp;S body lotion

Cindy Lou-manizer

Dang coconut chips

Cuppa mask

I'm really happy with my box. It was worth the wait. I was desperately hoping that I would get the Cindy Lou-manizer, and the chips were my first choice out of the snack foods. I would be very happy to receive a CR lip stain in a new color. The Amika I'm neutral on, but it will get used. The G&amp;S lotion is a bit of a bummer, because I'm drowning in much nicer lotions, but maybe I'll stash it in the car or something. My last two boxes have been a bit of a let down, but I'm so glad I stuck around!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Nov 11, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Mine did the same thing!  Awesome box with the Laura Mercier, Cuppa Cuppa etc...now it's shampoo.  :unsure2: Strange things are afoot at BBHQ


The same thing with me!  I am not happy that the box changed and the new box does not include the Cuppa Cuppa that I reserved!   :angry:


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 11, 2014)

Kmessenger said:


> To everyone who has multiple accounts, what do you to do to try and avoid getting duplicate boxes? This is the first month I decided to get a second box and of course, according to the website I am getting box 17 on both of my accounts. It's not a bad box, I was just really looking forward to trying different products.


I don't know about everyone else, but I have two accounts that I've never gotten dupes on. One has a profile filled out, and the other one doesn't. I think the only designation I made on my no-profile account was choosing fragrances only 6 times a year. It's worked well for me so far!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> My box is FINALLY loaded on the website and (THANK GOD) it's still showing Box 30.
> 
> I feel so bad for all of you experiencing box-switches! I hope it's all a fluke and you get your PYS! BB really needs to get their stuff together. With the holidays approaching, I considered getting my sister a gift sub- but why gift someone something that is going to give them a monthly headache??
> 
> ETA: Re: reviews... are we actually having to WRITE a review now to get points? When I click to review my products, it's not bringing up the little survey, just the section where you write a paragraph. Is this new or is the site just being goofy?


I would KILL for box 30.


----------



## Ineri218 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just looked at my box page and it is yucky

Dr lipp--Not for me

Dr Brant Pores no more--i might try this

Cindy Lou

Not soap, Radio body wash

Curl keeper gel---which I have had already

Vosges petits chocolates


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> I would KILL for box 30.


I'm still waiting to see this as a CSI episode.  "The darker side of subscription boxes"   :bringiton:


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

My worst nightmare has come true.

My box page uploaded and I went from this:

Chuao ChocoPod

Bain De Terre

Klorane Floral Water Make-up remover

Cindy Lou-Manizer

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer

Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa

To this:

Klorane Floral Water Make-up Remover

Cindy Lou-Manizer

Vosges Chocolate

Eslor Firming Cream

Harvey Prince shampoo and conditioner

What happened to my PYS?!? What happened to my awesome box???

I sent a pretty upset e-mail to them (Which I typically don't do), but I am so mad!!!

I went from having my PYS and a pretty awesome box to having more shampoo and conditioner and NO Cuppa!

I'm so irritated!!!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 11, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm still waiting to see this as a CSI episode. "The darker side of subscription boxes" :bringiton:


I was thinking the same thing! Because I would kill to have box 30 too! It's PERF! But I got the whackest (farthest from box 30) box ever!That would be sooo amazing if they did have an eopisode like that! Hahaha


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My worst nightmare has come true.
> 
> My box page uploaded and I went from this:
> 
> ...


I would strongly suggest calling them if you feel comfortable doing so! I emailed them yesterday and didn't get a reply yet but I called them on a whim and they answered within 15 seconds! And they quickly helped with my problem!


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My worst nightmare has come true.
> 
> My box page uploaded and I went from this:
> 
> ...


same same same!


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Nov 11, 2014)

Dawn Horton said:


> The same thing with me!  I am not happy that the box changed and the new box does not include the Cuppa Cuppa that I reserved!   :angry:


Same here!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

Huh.  My box is very disappointing for me (perfume, mascara, chocolate -- I'm picky about my chocolate, and the ones they send always disappoint -- and a few other things I don't care about), but it *is* a seven-item box.  And *then* I received an email stating that they accidentally sent a dupe, so here's 100 points.  Still not fond of the box, but, hey, I'll take more points!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I got a response back from Birchbox but it is not one that will help any of you.  They are trying to tell me since I did not renew my yearly sub I am not getting a box.  I have the email where I requested and it was done that a BB CSR switched me to monthly, it shows my account as active and I got to PYS.

Guess I am only getting one box this month.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 11, 2014)

Bleh, my box didn't change (was hoping it would) and the damn thing is only in Jersey. THIS MONTH WILL TAKE FOREVE.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Bleh, my box didn't change (was hoping it would) and the damn thing is only in Jersey. THIS MONTH WILL TAKE FOREVE.


The last two months, my box has come really early.

One box is still in Illinois and the other just shipped yesterday.

I feel like I'll be waiting for my boxes for forever too :-/


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My worst nightmare has come true.
> 
> My box page uploaded and I went from this:
> 
> ...


me too! me too! :angry:


----------



## DonutsDriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Jezz. I know we all love to sit around and scratch our heads over the shipping each and every month. I live in MI and my box sometimes takes the world tour to GA, NJ, IN, and then to me in MI. I don't really care because direct or world tour it always takes 4-5 days. However, has anyone seen the new tracking page? My box is estimated to arrive on the 18th! It shipped (And I mean shipped, not created a label) on the 6th. Is Birchbox still holding to their 10 day rule? I'll wait and see what happens.

That being said, Account 1 I got the holiday box (That's the one coming on the 18th.)

Account 2 I got: Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner (Love the stuff!)

Eyeko Fat Eye Sticks,

Not Soap Radio,

Camille Beckman Platinume Gold Imperial Repair Hand Therapy (Can always use hand lotion, but it's always kind of a bore.) 

TheBalm Cindy Lou Manzier, 

and Justin's Nut butter.

I tried to keep my second account as the account for all curated boxes, but I messed up this month. Oh well, it worked out pretty well. I just figured I spent a year "training" my primary account and was always happy with the products, it just made sense to avoid dupes?


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in so much trouble. I just got a second sub lol. Hope hubby doesn't find out. All those points puts me only 90 away from being an ace on my first one. I can't wait to see what else I get.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 11, 2014)

They certainly are promoting this box, but does this even exist in any of the box combos that we've seen?


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 11, 2014)

My shipping notice came this morning, and updated on the site, but sadly, it's that same shampoo box and not one with my cuppa cuppa sample choice. Last month I had to email to get my box loaded on the site, this month I have to email about not getting my PYS. Judging by other posts it seems to be a widespread issue. If there aren't enough samples, why let us confirm? Why not send an email when they become aware of the problem? Why not actually plan ahead?


----------



## H_D (Nov 11, 2014)

Am I the only one that has called Birchbox several times over the past 3 years and has never once, not ONCE, gotten a live person?


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

Both boxes are at my local post office as of this morning.  Hopefully they get to me tomorrow!


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Nov 11, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I would strongly suggest calling them if you feel comfortable doing so! I emailed them yesterday and didn't get a reply yet but I called them on a whim and they answered within 15 seconds! And they quickly helped with my problem!


What did they do? I have also not received a reply yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> My shipping notice came this morning, and updated on the site, but sadly, it's that same shampoo box and not one with my cuppa cuppa sample choice. Last month I had to email to get my box loaded on the site, this month I have to email about not getting my PYS. Judging by other posts it seems to be a widespread issue. If there aren't enough samples, why let us confirm? Why not send an email when they become aware of the problem? Why not actually plan ahead?


I know right? I just put them on blast on their Facebook wall, and a lot of people are commenting on this issue, so it seems like a really big deal. I'm waiting birchbox's response to this crap.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 11, 2014)

ReneeYoungblood said:


> What did they do? I have also not received a reply yet.


I didn't have the same problem as yall. I was calling about a promo code that gave me the wrong promo and about me forgetting to use a referral link, but the lady was very nice and handled the problem with no problem. They answered right away when I called around 2:00pm central time zone (in Louisiana)


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 11, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I know right? I just put them on blast on their Facebook wall, and a lot of people are commenting on this issue, so it seems like a really big deal. I'm waiting box's response to this crap.


Lol. I think I just commented on your Facebook post. Seems like they ran out and threw together a box o' junk to get them out on the 10th.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> Lol. I think I just commented on your Facebook post. Seems like they ran out and threw together a box o' junk to get them out on the 10th.


Yup, pretty much.  I gave the harvey prince items crappy reviews because I'm so sick of seeing that name.


----------



## tamberella (Nov 11, 2014)

If they only have so many samples choice items to go around, why do they double up sample choice items in one box???  They need better planning or something. I do think it is probably a hard job to orchestrate this whole production every month. I would think it might be harder with aces because they have already sampled so many things already.  But they know how many samples they have and how many people signed up for them so they should have enough, right?


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm brand spanking new to BB and I'm wondering how common are the problems with pys? Trying to decide how to do my next box. I'm wondering with all the switching of boxes (someone's getting 30 then they are suddenly getting 21) if maybe the problem is the new website format? I hope everyone gets their sample choice, I know I'd be p*ssed if I was looking forward to something I was promised and didn't receive it. So I guess what I'm asking is should I even waste my time with pys next month?


----------



## MUHoarder (Nov 11, 2014)

tamberella said:


> If they only have so many samples choice items to go around, why do they double up sample choice items in one box???  They need better planning or something. I do think it is probably a hard job to orchestrate this whole production every month. I would think it might be harder with aces because they have already sampled so many things already.  But they know how many samples they have and how many people signed up for them so they should have enough, right?


This happened last month, too.  I didn't get my PYS, but I passed it off and hoped it'd resolve itself this month.  And now, here we are, and people are not getting the sample they chose and had confirmation from BB that they'd get.  Then just quit doing the PYS if you can't guarantee people will get what they choose.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

casey anne said:


> They certainly are promoting this box, but does this even exist in any of the box combos that we've seen?


Did you actually receive this? It's a pretty nice box. I got my hopes up that the box with the blue lid and gold dots was a limited edition box we could purchase. But it's just an ideal box they are using for their ads. Come and sign up and you might get these things. I guess anything is a step up from the creepy lady with the eyelash curler.


----------



## tamberella (Nov 11, 2014)

MUHoarder said:


> This happened last month, too.  I didn't get my PYS, but I passed it off and hoped it'd resolve itself this month.  And now, here we are, and people are not getting the sample they chose and had confirmation from BB that they'd get.  Then just quit doing the PYS if you can't guarantee people will get what they choose.


I saw it happened last month too. I completely agree and would be really mad if I did not get my PYS.  I was being a little sarcastic in my earlier post but I'm not sure it came across right.  Hopefully, it is just a problem with the new web page and you guys get your sample choices!

Your right if they can't pull it together maybe they should stop.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 11, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I hope this "up to 50 points" thing isn't something they will be switching to in the future, either by having 5 samples max or only allowing 5 reviews per box.  I will be especially unhappy since I just resubbed so I can't rage cancel! LOL


I know....I know...I am in the same boat......


----------



## H_D (Nov 11, 2014)

Those that trade, do you have good luck with trades going smoothly? Any issues?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 11, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Did you actually receive this? It's a pretty nice box. I got my hopes up that the box with the blue lid and gold dots was a limited edition box we could purchase. But it's just an ideal box they are using for their ads. Come and sign up and you might get these things. I guess anything is a step up from the creepy lady with the eyelash curler.


No I did not. I just keep seeing it advertised but I think that combo of products does not exist for November.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 11, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I did it the old way yesterday (well, MY old way, not sure what everyone else does). Go to my box page, click on the product name to get to the main product page, (edited to add) click on "write a review," then fill out everything but the text at the bottom. I guess the screen I'm looking at is a little different but I'm still using my box page to get to the main product page(s).
> 
> Note: I don't have a smartphone or tablet. I'm doing this on either a desktop PC or a MacBook Pro, depending on whether I'm at work or at home. Don't know how it might be different for mobile users.


Thank you! The survey part wasn't showing up for me at all, but it must have been a fluke because it's back to normal now.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 11, 2014)

H_D said:


> Those that trade, do you have good luck with trades going smoothly? Any issues?


I've never had any issues, everyone who I've traded with on make up talk has been awesome to trade with!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow,.  I am so sorry people are not getting their sample choices. That is just B.S. , and here I was mad today that I am getting the Gilchrist and Soames in both boxes. Guess i should be grateful.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Wow,.  I am so sorry people are not getting their sample choices. That is just B.S. , and here I was mad today that I am getting the Gilchrist and Soames in both boxes. Guess i should be grateful.


No getting Gilchrist and  Soames is definitely something to be upset about!  That stuff is terrible!  I have got like every product in their line and disliked them all.

Birchbox will eventually resolve these issues (likely via points) but it takes time and persistence.  They really need to take the PYS off line and work on revamping it.  I know last month I selected my choice and got 2 (mally-what I selected and lord &amp; berry was in there too but I did not select it) of the PYS in one box, yet they were sold out for others.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2014)

Aw man. 

I haven't been online all day and missed all the box switch talk - but same thing happened to me.

Booo.

What are they doing about it? Anything?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel that all of who chose the Holiday Hacks box are being punished by not getting any chocolate or snackies.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> They certainly are promoting this box, but does this even exist in any of the box combos that we've seen?


oh I HOPE that lip stain color is the same color that they are sending out in the boxes that have it. 

With all of the reds in that box, it looks so festive.  Just needs some green! lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I feel that all of who chose the Holiday Hacks box are being punished by not getting any chocolate or snackies.


I honestly do think they mentioned when you picked the choices that the curated box would not get snacks.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 12, 2014)

that is just a dumb mistake to make. thats like when something sells out, you dont see one person online able to buy something and then the company say, oh sorry there actually werent any left so sorry we cant sell you one. come one birchbox, its easy to make a computer know when a limit is reached so there is no excuse for this!! this didnt happen to me, (not that i know of but i will be getting my box today so we shall see..)


----------



## JenTX (Nov 12, 2014)

First things first, I think I was the first to report my PYS didn't show up in my box contents and wanted to provide an update. Birchbox finally replied late yesterday and said my Cuppa Cuppa Mask will be coming in a separate shipment. They also said I can review it for points and if there is any issue on the site I can email them my review and they will manually add the points. So, that just turned my 6-item box into a 7- item box which makes me happy points wise. My box still wasn't ideal and the Cuppa Cuppa boxes were better but oh well, I'm getting 70 points for this box and I can't complain since ultimately I'm getting my PYS item and I'm excited for one item in my box, the Laura Mercier purple liner (at least it better be purple when it gets here lol).



KatieKat said:


> My PYS is also not showing in my box contents. I picked the Amika mask and was really looking forward to trying it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will probably email them about it later today. Seems like they messed up a fair bit of PYS this month.


Hopefully you've heard back to your email but if not, don't worry. They will take care of you.



Weebs said:


> In my account where I picked the Amika Mask, it's not showing in the pictures but if you scroll down, it's listed as being in my November box. Whew.


Cuppa Cuppa didn't show up at all for me unfortunately.



Elena K said:


> I picked Cuppa Cuppa as well, and it looks like I'm getting the same box you are getting... My box is still in TN and tracking did not update since the 6th... (eyeroll)


My box has also been in shipping purgatory. I feel like this is the slowest my box has ever moved.



glamigirl said:


> had early pick on ace account and just checked my box on phone app and it does not include the cuppa cuppa mask that i chose. in addition, no tracking number yet...what a let down. oh, and my third ace account, did not receive the curated box that i requested. what's up birchbox?


If you didn't get the box you were confirmed for, definitely email them.



Kristine Walker said:


> I feel that all of who chose the Holiday Hacks box are being punished by not getting any chocolate or snackies.


I got that box on my second account and feel no punishment. They were very clear about what was in that box. They were also clear in their video announcing the chocolate that it would NOT be in the Holiday Hacks box. Personally, I think the Holiday Hacks box is one of their best curated boxes yet (I received mine last week). The box has stuff I already use in it that will be great travel extras (Amika dry shampoo and dr lipp lip balm). I'm excited to try the Dr. Jart mask this weekend and it's actually sat in both my sephora and birchbox carts and I was willing to pay full price for it (which is nearly the cost of the box). The candle smells awesome. I've been keeping it in my office and everyone who walks in takes and extra whiff and smiles with delight at the smell. The mascara is the only let down, but I knew that going in, and it's mainly just a let down because I'm overloaded on mascara samples I will never use.



invisiblegirl said:


> Wow,. I am so sorry people are not getting their sample choices. That is just B.S. , and here I was mad today that I am getting the Gilchrist and Soames in both boxes. Guess i should be grateful.


Don't worry, Birchbox will take care of anyone who didn't get their PYS. I'm sure of it. My experience has been only great customer service from them. He's, there have been computer hiccups but they always step in and fix any issues.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm curious, is there anyone who didn't get their pys both last month and this?  I didn't get the Mally last month (and BB automatically handed out 100 points) and so far this month my Cuppa Cuppa box is still loaded (fingers crossed it stays that way.)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

JenTX said:


> *I got that box on my second account and feel no punishment. They were very clear about what was in that box. They were also clear in their video announcing the chocolate that it would NOT be in the Holiday Hacks box. P*ersonally, I think the Holiday Hacks box is one of their best curated boxes yet (I received mine last week). The box has stuff I already use in it that will be great travel extras (Amika dry shampoo and dr lipp lip balm). I'm excited to try the Dr. Jart mask this weekend and it's actually sat in both my sephora and birchbox carts and I was willing to pay full price for it (which is nearly the cost of the box). The candle smells awesome. I've been keeping it in my office and everyone who walks in takes and extra whiff and smiles with delight at the smell. The mascara is the only let down, but I knew that going in, and it's mainly just a let down because I'm overloaded on mascara samples I will never use.


thanks!!  I knew I read/heard that someplace and I wasn't dreaming it!!  I had mentioned it a couple of times here when people were complaining about no treats in their HH boxes, but I wasn't sure WHERE I had read/heard about it.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm curious, is there anyone who didn't get their pys both last month and this? I didn't get the Mally last month (and BB automatically handed out 100 points) and so far this month my Cuppa Cuppa box is still loaded (fingers crossed it stays that way.)


I'm in that camp. I emailed and FB'd BB yesterday, still waiting to hear back. Last month they just gave me points and I never got the mally sample. I know hey handled every person slightly differently with their 'solution' last month, so I wouldn't be surprised if that happened again this month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2014)

OMG BOX 30!  7 ITEMS!  Cuppa Cuppa FTW!

It's been a LONG time since I was this excited about a box, but they totally read my mind this month.  My only sadz is not getting the Cincy Lou-manizer, hopefully I can find it as a trade sometime in the future.  Total happy dance right now though!  WHERE IS THE DANCING BANANA WHEN I NEED HIM???

Klorane Eye Makeup Remover (I have had this in my cart several times, but never pulled the trigger! OMG yay!)

Atelier Santal Carmin (hmmm not usually a fan of unisex, but maybe I can girlie it up with Atelier Vanilla)

Not Soap, Radio wash (tried it, not overly fond of lemon, but I think hubby will LOVE it!)

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (Hopefully it's light enough for me!)

Laura Mercier Eye Pencil (PLEASE be any color but black! Maybe the purple in the pic?)

Cuppa Cuppa (WOOT WOOT!!!)

Vosges Chocolate (Desperately hoping for the pink salt/caramel!  It's my favorite!)

And because I used a 100-point code, for my $10 this month I'm getting a 7-item box AND $17 in store credit!  Happy Holidays to ME!!!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm so furious at this response.  Bull f#@!ing $h!t birchbox.  I cancel and resub each month and get my pys.  This is the first month that I had problems with this and my response was not pretty.

Hi Renee,

Thanks for following up and I am so sorry for the trouble with your sample selection!

In researching your account, I see that you cancelled your subscription at the end of October and then repurchased the Monthly Rebillable Subscription shortly after. While your sample choice was confirmed prior to the cancellation of your subscription, you cancelled the subscription your reservation was associated with and therefore the reservation was cancelled.

Again, I am so sorry for any confusion or inconvenience!

Please note that the subscription you have is the Monthly Rebillable Subscription so there is no need to cancel and repurchase each month. This way you will be able to participate in sample choice without the reservation being cancelled. I do see that you have already cancelled your subscription as of November 11th. If you would like to participate in sample choice for the month of December, please be sure to repurchase your subscription prior to the 20th of this month and do not cancel it until after your box shipped. This way we will be able to ensure that your sample reservation can be honored.

I hope that this helps to clarify the sample choice process and alleviates your concerns, but please let me know if you would like to discuss anything further. You can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9am-9pm EST) if you prefer to chat.


----------



## disconik (Nov 12, 2014)

I just had to email them because there has been no tracking update on my box since the label was created on the 5th.  I know there was a no shipping day yesterday but there should've been SOME kind of update at this point.


----------



## disconik (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I'm so furious at this response.  Bull f#@!ing $h!t birchbox.  I cancel and resub each month and get my pys.  This is the first month that I had problems with this and my response was not pretty.
> 
> Hi Renee,
> 
> ...


Honestly, they may be catching on to folks that are abusing the system.  All's fair in love and capitalism.  They do reference you not needing to cancel and resub each month. Perhaps all the point abuse is bleeding them a bit and they need to rein in some of their policies a bit. I can't say I blame them. They caught on to the point gifting between accounts and nixed that. Playing the devil's advocate here, I don't really see anything wrong with them updating their policies to reflect the policy abuse that's been rampant. As a one boxer who plays by the rules, it's frustrating to see people getting 4 boxes and complaining about dupes but then having great samples that could've been more evenly distributed across boxes.  Perhaps having more than one box isn't a benefit in that BB have to spread the good samples out over more boxes.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I'm so furious at this response.  Bull f#@!ing $h!t birchbox.  I cancel and resub each month and get my pys.  This is the first month that I had problems with this and my response was not pretty.
> 
> Hi Renee,
> 
> ...


What. The. Hell.

I sincerely hope they have a better response to my e-mail or I might blow up.

I did forget that some places didn't have to work yesterday, so I better get an e-mail response today. I've sent two e-mails now with no response, but last week I had sent an e-mail and had gotten a reply within the same day, since they prioritize Aces e-mails.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 12, 2014)

disconik said:


> They caught on to the point gifting between accounts and nixed that. Playing the devil's advocate here, I don't really see anything wrong with them updating their policies to reflect the policy abuse that's been rampant.



That's exactly what it sounds like here:



nc42 said:


> If you would like to participate in sample choice for the month of December, please be sure to repurchase your subscription prior to the 20th of this month and do not cancel it until after your box shipped. This way we will be able to ensure that your sample reservation can be honored.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 12, 2014)

*** I tried to edit the above post to add this but it wouldn't let me.

It stinks that you got caught in the crossfire though. You've been with them a long time. It would be appropriate for them to send you the sample separately "this time" (that's what I am sure they would say but who cares as long as you get it right?) now that they have put a new policy in place.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't like the autopay on the 1st because I rarely get paid on that day. I've been doing this before the 100 point offers. I like to pay on my own terms.

 I only have 2 accounts (normally one with a pys and the other is the curated box). I rage cancelled the other day, hence the cancellation part of the response that I got.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I don't like the autopay on the 1st because I rarely get paid on that day. I've been doing this before the 100 point offers. I like to pay on my own terms.
> 
> I only have 2 accounts (normally one with a pys and the other is the curated box). I rage cancelled the other day, hence the cancellation part of the response that I got.


i agree, people get paid on different days and they should let you choose within the whole 1st week, what day you want your card charged, that way anyone could get on for that month and click pay on friday, or pay on whatever day. that would probably have a lot more people on board that can pay when they want to


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 12, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i agree, people get paid on different days and they should let you choose within the whole 1st week, what day you want your card charged, that way anyone could get on for that month and click pay on friday, or pay on whatever day. that would probably have a lot more people on board that can pay when they want to


To avoid wondering when they'll bill me, I just wait for a sweet code on annual subscriptions near the end of the year (last year I got two months free) then everything's paid in advance and I don't have to worry what day the bill falls on.

Since I have different billing circumstances than you, I hope BB gives me a better solution. Kinda feels worse than I've always paid in advance, thrown enough money at them to have my ACE status renewed until end of 2016, and I'm still having these problems each month without real solutions.


----------



## H_D (Nov 12, 2014)

Let's see, this is the first time in several months my BB shipped out before the 9th. It actually shipped the 4th. Here it is, the 12th and still no birchbox. Supposed delivery date is Saturday but it is has been sitting in Nevada since the 8th and that is still a few states away.

So, it will be 12 days in delivery. It is getting worse and worse!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

Yikes.  

I don't think this is a case of them reigning in abusers of the sub/resub system as it happened to a ton of people with that particular box.  They're just using the fact that you cancelled and resubbed as an excuse tbh.  I would call them and tell them off.  In fact, I'm calling them right now as I've had the same issue.



nc42 said:


> I'm so furious at this response.  Bull f#@!ing $h!t birchbox.  I cancel and resub each month and get my pys.  This is the first month that I had problems with this and my response was not pretty.
> 
> Hi Renee,
> 
> ...





nc42 said:


> I don't like the autopay on the 1st because I rarely get paid on that day. I've been doing this before the 100 point offers. I like to pay on my own terms.
> 
> I only have 2 accounts (normally one with a pys and the other is the curated box). I rage cancelled the other day, hence the cancellation part of the response that I got.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I'm so furious at this response. Bull f#@!ing $h!t birchbox. I cancel and resub each month and get my pys. This is the first month that I had problems with this and my response was not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUESTION: and anyone who knows can feel free to answer! When can you cancel and resub without fear of receiving the previous months box?? Like if I cancel today will i receive Novembers box or Decembers? What day can I cancel and resub just to be sure??


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i agree, people get paid on different days and they should let you choose within the whole 1st week, what day you want your card charged, that way anyone could get on for that month and click pay on friday, or pay on whatever day. that would probably have a lot more people on board that can pay when they want to


Yes! I had an internship that paid on the 1st and 15th. That was three years ago.  Sometimes I get paid on random days like the 5th and the 19th, which is nowhere near the first. Even if and when they stop this 100 point thing, I will continue cancel and resubbing.


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

So i called and they said the fact that I cancelled and resubbed on 11/4 contributed to my box changing- which is BS  I had already prepaid for November around October 1st.  But they are shipping the Cuppa Cuppa mask separately out to me.  I was hoping for sorry points but whatever.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder that too...I got notification that I could get 100 points if I renewed my gift subscription (that I gifted myself), so I went through the IBOTTA app, got $5 back, did the 100 point promo code and it let me use the 200 points that I had on my account, so I really made $5 to renew the 3 month anyway.  However, that being said, it did say that the giftee would receive November, which is already in transit, so I am guessing a second box?  It seems wrong because they sent the email "don't let your gift subscription run out", so I would have thought that they would have tacked it on at the end.  I could contact them, but since it was such a good deal anyway, I don't want to mess that up!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 12, 2014)

My box: Klorane- I use wipes but this will get used.

Atelier Cologne- won't even smell it. I can't do perfume/cologne because of allergies, wish I could!

Not Soap, Radio- I hope I like the smell.

Laura Mercier 2 items what! I thought this was a mistake. Awesome.

Royal Apothic- excited to try

Vosges Haut-Chocolat- I'm good with anything chocolate though I still really want to try that butter!

Now if my box would just get here. It's expected next Wednesday.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 12, 2014)

I just got a bizarre response to my email about my PYS. It seems that my PYS choice was sent separately from my box. That's not the strange part. My PYS was sent on the 6th. *By itself.* My actual box wasn't even prepared until the 10th.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 12, 2014)

liilak said:


> So i called and they said the fact that I cancelled and resubbed on 11/4 contributed to my box changing- which is BS I had already prepaid for November around October 1st. But they are shipping the Cuppa Cuppa mask separately out to me. I was hoping for sorry points but whatever.


I canceled and resubbed on 11/4 and got my PYS.  But I picked something (Juice Beauty peel) that probably wasn't the most popular PYS choice.  (Also, I already had tracking on my box by that point, so they couldn't switch it out at the last minute.)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

@nc42  I hate to say it, but that does make sense - if you reserved something, then cancelled and then re-subb'd, I would not expect my PYS to be honored.  It might have worked in the past, but perhaps they have changed how their system works now?


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Nov 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OMG BOX 30!  7 ITEMS!  Cuppa Cuppa FTW!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I was this excited about a box, but they totally read my mind this month.  My only sadz is not getting the Cincy Lou-manizer, hopefully I can find it as a trade sometime in the future.  Total happy dance right now though!  WHERE IS THE DANCING BANANA WHEN I NEED HIM???
> 
> ...


If you like the Atelier Vanille, I think you'll like Santal Carmin, too. It's almost like a sandalwood vanilla scent. I wish they offered a travel spray, because I'm really hesitant to shell out $200 for the smaller full size!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @nc42  I hate to say it, but that does make sense - if you reserved something, then cancelled and then re-subb'd, I would not expect my PYS to be honored.  It might have worked in the past, but perhaps they have changed how their system works now?


maybe, but others are in the same boat as me that didn't cancel before the first. if you see the amount of comments under my facebook post. i'm going to refuse this box and send it back.

edit: my other account, that i cancelled and paid for on the 29th, they honored my curated box choice, btw.

does the curated box count as a pys or not?


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

I still haven't gotten a reply to my e-mail about my cuppa sample.... Getting impatient... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 12, 2014)

Just sent them an email about my box switcheroo as well.  We'll see what they have to say...

ETA:  Their response was the most non-response ever:

_Thanks for reaching out! I am so sorry for the confusion! I would be happy to help!_

_Our Warehouse was made aware of this issue, and we will be reaching out shortly with a solution._

_I sincerely apologize for the trouble and any confusion. Please know that this is not in line with the standard of service we hope to provide, and we really appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter._

_Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help._

_Have a great day!_

:wassatt:


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Just sent them an email about my box switcheroo as well.  We'll see what they have to say...
> 
> ETA:  Their response was the most non-response ever:
> 
> ...


What the HELL. I am going to lose my shit. They better send us a new box or give us extra points because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Just sent them an email about my box switcheroo as well.  We'll see what they have to say...
> 
> ETA:  Their response was the most non-response ever:
> 
> ...


www.cannedmessage.com


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> maybe, but others are in the same boat as me that didn't cancel before the first. if you see the amount of comments under my facebook post. i'm going to refuse this box and send it back.
> 
> edit: my other account, that i cancelled and paid for on the 29th, they honored my curated box choice, btw.
> 
> does the curated box count as a pys or not?


I am not sure - but I do think they are going to go forward with this reason.   You are, alas, the one that got the first official word on it.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not sure - but I do think they are going to go forward with this reason.   You are, alas, the one that got the first official word on it.


i think it counts as a pys because i chose it on the pys date, and the option for the curated box comes along with the pys samples. i told them that they need to be more consistent with their policies.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i think it counts as a pys because i chose it on the pys date, and the option for the curated box comes along with the pys samples.* i told them that they need to be more consistent with their policies.*


yes, they do!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 12, 2014)

was there this many problems last month? hot [email protected]@m this is crazy! lol i am new to this site so not sure but if that happened to me even more than once, i would be tempted to cancel


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @ I hate to say it, but that does make sense - if you reserved something, then cancelled and then re-subb'd, I would not expect my PYS to be honored. It might have worked in the past, but perhaps they have changed how their system works now?


Yeah, my PYS worked.  But the order in which I did things was like this:

(1) Wait for box to ship and to get tracking

(2) Cancel

(3) Resub with a 100 point code

(4) Wait a week or two, get the PYS e-mail

(5) Pick something

(6) Repeat, starting with #1

So I've gotten my PYS the last two times, but I think the order of steps was important.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Yeah, my PYS worked.  But the order in which I did things was like this:
> 
> (1) Wait for box to ship and to get tracking
> 
> ...


Yep, this is what I do. I think it's very important to not cancel/resub at any point between the PYS selections &amp; receiving your tracking e-mail.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm curious, is there anyone who didn't get their pys both last month and this?  I didn't get the Mally last month (and BB automatically handed out 100 points) and so far this month my Cuppa Cuppa box is still loaded (fingers crossed it stays that way.)


 I too didn't get my Mally last month and so far my cuppa cuppa still shows up on my box page. Hoping it stays there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: And last month I got the canned response "the warehouse is aware of the problem and they'll notify once they have a solution". And I never heard back from the warehouse/production team. Finally, the CS I was corresponding with sent me the default box without my PYS on November 1st &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Yeah, my PYS worked.  But the order in which I did things was like this:
> 
> (1) Wait for box to ship and to get tracking
> 
> ...


that actually would make sense.

but if someone cancelled after they PYS and before the box shipped out, I would think all bets are off....


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Yeah, my PYS worked.  But the order in which I did things was like this:
> 
> (1) Wait for box to ship and to get tracking
> 
> ...


lesson learned. as soon as i get paid tonight, i will resub with the code since my box shipped.


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

So I got my non PYS box today and I'm loving that Eyeko Fat Eyestick in Satin.  It's a color that I don't get very often from boxes and it's perfect for lazy people like me who can't be bothered to put on eyeshadow everyday.


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 12, 2014)

So I got sick of waiting for an email/FB reply and just phoned them. The person I spoke with was sweet and efficient, with less than a minute of hold time. She said they were aware of the warehouse miscommunication, so sorry, etc, and that they will ship the Cuppa sample to me separately. She said I wouldn't be able to review it like other samples (and get points from the review) so she added the 10 review points herself right then and said I could do a normal product review of it if I wanted. So that equals 70 review points for me this month.

Definitely converted me to phone CS rather than email CS. I actually like the Cuppa replacement box (minus the Harvey Prince) so not such a bad month, in the end!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> So I got sick of waiting for an email/FB reply and just phoned them. The person I spoke with was sweet and efficient, with less than a minute of hold time. She said they were aware of the warehouse miscommunication, so sorry, etc, and that they will ship the Cuppa sample to me separately. She said I wouldn't be able to review it like other samples (and get points from the review) so she added the 10 review points herself right then and said I could do a normal product review of it if I wanted. So that equals 70 review points for me this month.
> 
> Definitely converted me to phone CS rather than email CS. I actually like the Cuppa replacement box (minus the Harvey Prince) so not such a bad month, in the end!


I should probably try calling :wacko:


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

Btw, I hate to keep on beating a dead horse and being negative, but it took 4 days for my first box to get from Tennesee to Indiana and only 1 day for my second box to get from Tenessee to Indiana...

Birchbox does some seriously strange things


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 12, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> So I got sick of waiting for an email/FB reply and just phoned them. The person I spoke with was sweet and efficient, with less than a minute of hold time. She said they were aware of the warehouse miscommunication, so sorry, etc, and that they will ship the Cuppa sample to me separately. She said I wouldn't be able to review it like other samples (and get points from the review) so she added the 10 review points herself right then and said I could do a normal product review of it if I wanted. So that equals 70 review points for me this month.
> 
> Definitely converted me to phone CS rather than email CS. I actually like the Cuppa replacement box (minus the Harvey Prince) so not such a bad month, in the end!





miss_marissa said:


> I should probably try calling :wacko:


Me too, thinking I canceled too soon on the account. I canceled on the 10th of Nov though so I thought my PYS was safe.


----------



## MissTippa (Nov 12, 2014)

My Birchbox for November. I was wondering if anyone else is getting this box? I'm curious to see how big the sample sizes are. I figured with seven samples some of them are probably pretty small. 
 
1. Klorane Floral Water make-up remover with Soothing  Cornflower
 
2. Atelier Cologne Absolute Santal Carmin (this is a mens cologne, not the first time they have sent me mens cologne.)
 
3. Not Soap, Radio Body Wash
 
4. Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Sunscreen
 
5. Laura Mercier Longwear Creme Eye in Violet (Yay!)
 
6. Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Firming Tea Treatment Mask 
 
7. Vosges Petits Chocolats
 
I was also wondering how do you find out which box number you are getting? I know there are around 30 different box combinations and I was wondering how do you figure out which one do you have and what are the other combo's?


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep me too!  It all sorta worked out in the end.



shelbyisace said:


> Definitely converted me to phone CS rather than email CS. I actually like the Cuppa replacement box (minus the Harvey Prince) so not such a bad month, in the end!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Well I got a response back from Birchbox but it is not one that will help any of you.  They are trying to tell me since I did not renew my yearly sub I am not getting a box.  I have the email where I requested and it was done that a BB CSR switched me to monthly, it shows my account as active and I got to PYS.
> 
> Guess I am only getting one box this month.


  had a similar adventure this month. n my case  was paranoid enough to figure out that they hadn't actually resubbed me. But my account showed active and  did a !!!!What is going on with my keyboard today? Crap.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 12, 2014)

MissTippa said:


> 2. Atelier Cologne Absolute Santal Carmin (this is a mens cologne, not the first time they have sent me mens cologne.)


Atelier colognes are all unisex. It is not a men's cologne.

Also:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder if they will send the sample to everyone who reserved it but got the box switch, or if they're going to wait until we call/complain to fix it. I've seen both, lol, but generally feel like they've got my back.  Way more than ipsy anyway - they won't even let me see my points history to know when my points expire. They just disappear.

#bitterBetty


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok update:

They're sending the cuppa sample separately and they recommend that if I want to cancel and resub to do so to do it before the pys comes out. When you cancel after your pys, you lose your sample spot.

I hate complaining, but if a company is going to do a box switcharoo on me and avoid answering questions, then I'm going to be a little upset.

Thanks for hearing me out ladies! This is definitely a lesson learned and I stand corrected. I'm not perfect nor is birchbox.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Ok update:
> 
> They're sending the cuppa sample separately and they recommend that if I want to cancel and resub to do so to do it before the pys comes out. When you cancel after your pys, you lose your sample spot.
> 
> ...


Did you call them? Also I still find this to be unreasonable since you have already paid for November even if you cancel, your box should be set regardless for November.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> Did you call them? Also I still find this to be unreasonable since you have already paid for November even if you cancel, your box should be set regardless for November.


Nope, I don't do phone calls, lol.  Yeah I agree it's weird but since it's all sorted out now I'm good at this point.  I'm just going to cancel and resub in the middle of the month from now on.


----------



## liilak (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep I find this ridiculous as I was cancelling and resubbing for December, I had already paid for November.



ashleygo said:


> Did you call them? Also I still find this to be unreasonable since you have already paid for November even if you cancel, your box should be set regardless for November.


----------



## MissTippa (Nov 12, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Atelier colognes are all unisex. It is not a men's cologne. Also: http://www.makeuptal...-before-asking/


I was reading reviews on the cologne, and all the responses were from people who had received it in the mens box so I assumed it was for men. I did not realize it was unisex. The info in the link on how to find your box doesn't work for me. It shows 11, but that is the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wonder if it's different since they updated their site? Does that way still work for you?


----------



## H_D (Nov 12, 2014)

If you cancel and resub AFTER your box has actually arrived, will they still send you another November  box?


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 12, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I just got a bizarre response to my email about my PYS. It seems that my PYS choice was sent separately from my box. That's not the strange part. My PYS was sent on the 6th. *By itself.* My actual box wasn't even prepared until the 10th.


So I thought it was pretty unlikely that my culpa culpa was sent on its own ahead of my box. I checked the tracking number that I was told was for the PYS, and it's actually the tracking number for my other box. 

I still don't know about the missing sample. What I do know is that they have given several responses to the problem (sorry points, it's because the box was canceled and resubscribed, the warehouse is aware of the problem and will be in touch, it was sent on its own separate from the box before the box was even shipped) given to different people. 

I just really really want my sample. Please, Birchbox?


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 12, 2014)

I hate being a newbie! I emailed BB about not being able to log into my account, track shipping, or see my box. Their response....

"It doesn't look like your box has shipped out quite yet, which is why you aren't able to see what's coming in your box just yet! Once this box ships out, you will be notified via e-mail with tracking and then you will able to log into your account to view your box preview."

There was more basic response stuff about shipping but this was the part that I'm not understanding. So is this true? I thought everyone got to see on the 10th? THEY sent me an email link to look at my box!!!! I don't really even care about seeing my box; I was way more worried about being able to track the shipping on it cause my mail delivery stinks here. And they never addressed why I'm not always able to log in to my account every time. Hmmmm. Still freaking excited about my box though! Lol!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

mazzyjayne25 said:


> I hate being a newbie! I emailed BB about not being able to log into my account, track shipping, or see my box. Their response....
> 
> "It doesn't look like your box has shipped out quite yet, which is why you aren't able to see what's coming in your box just yet! Once this box ships out, you will be notified via e-mail with tracking and then you will able to log into your account to view your box preview."
> 
> There was more basic response stuff about shipping but this was the part that I'm not understanding. So is this true? I thought everyone got to see on the 10th? THEY sent me an email link to look at my box!!!! I don't really even care about seeing my box; I was way more worried about being able to track the shipping on it cause my mail delivery stinks here. And they never addressed why I'm not always able to log in to my account every time. Hmmmm. Still freaking excited about my box though! Lol!!!


When did you sign up?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> When did you sign up?


Yup, that's a good question because if you signed up after the 1st, you have to wait ten days for it to post.  If you paid on or before the 1st, definitely tell them that so they check into it.


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> When did you sign up?


The 1st. And the 5th. And ok ok ok, might have gone a lil BB crazy I added a third account on Monday. Having problems with all the accounts but figure the last two just hadn't had enough time so I referenced the account from November 1st in the email. I'm probably just impatient. I got the 'look at your box' email on the first two accounts though.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

did anyone else just get this e-mail from birchbox?


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 12, 2014)

I got that the shipping would take 10 days. I just wondered why they sent me emails to look then said I couldn't see it yet! I just have to stay on top of shipping. My post office stinks. When I know a package is coming I usually have them hold my mail or the packages have a way of just disappearing. Poof! Gone! Thanks for your help! I have 30$ invested now so I don't like feeling unsure.

PS I added those extra boxes cause my Mom and Daughters suddenly got a little too interested in my BB and Ipsy! Saw all of my wonderful samples slipping away....


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 12, 2014)

My box has reached my city. It skipped a town it usually goes through, but it also went up to NJ. I should get it tomorrow, earliest I've ever gotten it. Yay. Just waiting for my second one to send.


----------



## Chasingjme03 (Nov 12, 2014)

Check out my Review on Youtube!!!!!.  What a wonderful box that supports a wonderful nonprofit!




Love you all,

Chasing Jamie


----------



## SaraP (Nov 12, 2014)

Just checked out this thread after choosing the Happy Holiday Hacks box. Because I knew what was in my box I didn't want to see what else they were sending and have box envy.

Sorry to all of you who are still waiting on your boxes or didn't get your pys, sucky!

My box is kind of a bust, while I'm excited to try the dry shampoo and to have another mask, the candle stinks P.U. and the nipple balm (weird) is microscopic and I knew about the mascara going in so I guess I can't complain about that, but I will =) Wamp Wamp...Maybe the dry shampoo will be amazing and then I'll take it all back.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 12, 2014)

@ I just got that email except that it said, "sorry you weren't sent the Amika mask that was reserved for you", which was NOT even my sample! I reserved the cuppa! They should know that after the 3 emails I've sent. I'm so done with birchbox this month.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> @ I just got that email except that it said, "sorry you weren't sent the Amika mask that was reserved for you", which was NOT even my sample! I reserved the cuppa! They should know that after the 3 emails I've sent. I'm so done with birchbox this month.


oh my gosh. sooo much fail. i couldn't help but laugh. they've been a hot mess since that damn warehouse move, smh.

someone else that wrote on my facebook post said that she reserved the not soap radio wash as her pys, and she didn't get it in her box when they loaded it on the website, smh


----------



## Dashery (Nov 12, 2014)

Wooo! My box originally did not show me getting the Amika that I reserved, but it showed up today along with all the other contents of my box. Phew!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 12, 2014)

I just got my box today in the mail!

- Amika Mask - my PSY

- Laura Mercier Mascara - I don't need more mascara, I really don't.  I told my Mom to not buy any more mascara ever again, if she needs one, I have like 10 she can have.

- Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer - I doubt there's enough product to even cover half of my face

- Dr Brandt Pores no more Cleanser - Eh

- Tocca Hand Cream - It's the blue one. . . lemon and something.  I haven't been able to smell it yet.

- HP Petal Noir - It smells nice, but it's a bit over powering.  And I think my vial's cap broke, the bottle's 1/2 empty and as soon as I opened the package I could smell it.  Plus there's a small crack in the plastic, but I can't tell if it's a crack or a seam in the plastic.

- Chuaro in Honeycomb - It sounds good.  It smells good.  Lets find out if it tastes good. . .  It tastes very good.  I LOVE dark chocolate, so this was probably a good choice on BB's part/



MissTippa said:


> My Birchbox for November. I was wondering if anyone else is getting this box? I'm curious to see how big the sample sizes are. I figured with seven samples some of them are probably pretty small.
> 
> 3. Not Soap, Radio Body Wash
> 
> 4. Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Sunscreen


IDK the sizes of the other one's, but the not soap radio body wash that I got in the past was pretty small.  And the Tinted Moisturizer is on a peel-y card w/ 3 colors, the card says it's a bonus to the other Laura Mercier product you got.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just checked out this thread after choosing the Happy Holiday Hacks box. Because I knew what was in my box I didn't want to see what else they were sending and have box envy.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are still waiting on your boxes or didn't get your pys, sucky!
> 
> My box is kind of a bust, while I'm excited to try the dry shampoo and to have another mask, the candle stinks P.U. and the nipple balm (weird) is microscopic and I knew about the mascara going in so I guess I can't complain about that, but I will =) Wamp Wamp...Maybe the dry shampoo will be amazing and then I'll take it all back.


I picked the Holiday Hacks box too, I seriously only picked this box for the candle, Birchbox never sends me things like that and I'm not going to play with my profile to try to get one either. But the candle, it smells like soap to me and its a really strong smell too! Am I sad about not getting chocolate, not really, even thought I did like the last one they sent (it was potato chip I think) last year. This box was pretty nice and I'm glad I picked it. 

That sucks that pys isn't working out for everybody though, I would be pissed too if they were giving me the run-around about it.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2014)

Both my boxes came today and I am very happy with them.  This is pretty early for me to get them to as I have been in late shipping waves the last few months.  The Amika sample is smaller than expected but the Perlier body butter sample is big, as is the Not Soap, Radio body wash.  I am really excited to try the chocolate almond butter and am trying to decide if I will be able to hold out for breakfast tomorrow.  

The only sample I'm not sure about is the MAKE lipstick and primer blister pack.  Does anyone have good tips for using blister packs more than once?  I hate the idea of just having it open if it is going to take me a while to use it.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> had a similar adventure this month. n my case  was paranoid enough to figure out that they hadn't actually resubbed me. But my account showed active and  did a !!!!What is going on with my keyboard today? Crap.


Oh my gosh this is me!  So I sent them an email yesterday asking why my box page had not loaded.  They told me because I "Opted" out of my yearly.  Me being the CYA person I am attached the email I had with CS where she said she opted me in to monthly, plus the PYS email from this month PLUS the picture of my account stating it is active.

Email 1 from BB stated that the last CS rep did opted me out of yearly and that I was welcome to "resubscribe" by clicking on the button.  UM HELLO, my sub is active how do I "reactivate, active?"  Then in the same email she told me that I probably got the PYS because they thought I was going to auto renew.

Email 2.  She contacted me to state 

I wanted to follow up with you!

After contacting the Technical Department, I see this may be a larger issue. After I get a response from our Tech team about why your account is still showing up as active, I will follow up immediately!! Thanks for your patience, and understanding in the matter!

I look forward to assisting you further!

It is to the point I hate contacting BB CS.   I feel like 1) they do not read your email 2) they make it seem like it is your fault, even when you present evidence showing they did not read what you wrote, help you, or examine what you sent.

Sorry for the long post but this literally makes my blood boil.  I hope I get one of those "rate your service emails" because I plan on letting them know, just like I did last time.  Last time I got a call from the CS rep that I put on blast.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 12, 2014)

Just subbed for a 2nd BB this month.

Hoping for:

Cindy loumanizer

Make remover

Klorane dry shampoo

Chocolate...of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Nov 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OMG BOX 30!  7 ITEMS!  Cuppa Cuppa FTW!
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I was this excited about a box, but they totally read my mind this month.  My only sadz is not getting the Cincy Lou-manizer, hopefully I can find it as a trade sometime in the future.  Total happy dance right now though!  WHERE IS THE DANCING BANANA WHEN I NEED HIM???
> 
> ...


  


Shayleemeadows said:


> My box: Klorane- I use wipes but this will get used.
> 
> Atelier Cologne- won't even smell it. I can't do perfume/cologne because of allergies, wish I could!
> 
> ...


  


MissTippa said:


> My Birchbox for November. I was wondering if anyone else is getting this box? I'm curious to see how big the sample sizes are. I figured with seven samples some of them are probably pretty small.
> 
> 1. Klorane Floral Water make-up remover with Soothing  Cornflower
> 
> ...


Atelier Cologne is my favorite fragrance brand and Santal Carmin is my favorite scent in particular (I wear it more than any of my other fragrances - absolutely love it). All Atelier scents are made to be unisex. The term 'cologne' actually refers to the concentration of the fragrance. Atelier doesn't use any synthetic products to create their scents, only natural. This is why it's so expensive. It also means great things for fragrance allergy sufferers. Typically people are actually allergic to the synthetic ingredients in fragrances. Many people who are highly allergic to most fragrances are actually able to wear Atelier.


----------



## H_D (Nov 12, 2014)

H_D said:


> If you cancel and resub AFTER your box has actually arrived, will they still send you another November  box?


Bueller?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

@@H_D Nope, you should only be able to get one box per account per month.


----------



## H_D (Nov 12, 2014)

@ thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mazzyjayne25 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmmm. Suddenly got shipping emails on Nov 1st and Nov 5th accounts...... still can't log in to the first box and the "sneak peek" email won't work on either account. But I have tracking numbers so I am happy! Bring it on BB! I'm ready!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't gotten my box yet but I'll be getting:

Jouer matte moisture tint (yay!)

Chuao chocolate (meh)

Toni&amp;guy gloss serum (meh)

Gilchrist &amp; soames lotion (meh)

Laura mercier mascara (yay!)

cuppa cuppa mask (yay!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just checked out this thread after choosing the Happy Holiday Hacks box. Because I knew what was in my box I didn't want to see what else they were sending and have box envy.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are still waiting on your boxes or didn't get your pys, sucky!
> 
> My box is kind of a bust, while I'm excited to try the dry shampoo and to have another mask, the candle stinks P.U. and the nipple balm (weird) is microscopic and I knew about the mascara going in so I guess I can't complain about that, but I will =) Wamp Wamp...Maybe the dry shampoo will be amazing and then I'll take it all back.


I have that dry shampoo and I really like it...it smells amazing! I saw some bad reviews of it, but I think it is nice.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 12, 2014)

Just sub'd tonight, says it will ship the 22nd. I am excited to see what I get.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Both my boxes came today and I am very happy with them.  This is pretty early for me to get them to as I have been in late shipping waves the last few months.  The Amika sample is smaller than expected but the Perlier body butter sample is big, as is the Not Soap, Radio body wash.  I am really excited to try the chocolate almond butter and am trying to decide if I will be able to hold out for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> The only sample I'm not sure about is the MAKE lipstick and primer blister pack.  Does anyone have good tips for using blister packs more than once?  I hate the idea of just having it open if it is going to take me a while to use it.


I usually just put them in a ziplock bag! Not the cutest or most clever suggestion, but it serves the purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 12, 2014)

My box arrived today, it's VERY rare for it to arrive this early and especially before ipsy!  

I got the potato chip Chuao, so so happy, I  ate it as soon as I saw it was in the box (oops). 

I love the Eyeko eye stick, which I got in satin, which is a beautiful taupe color, perfect for my brown eyes, and boy is it a generous sample!

Even though the Make sample was a blister pack, it's still a very generous sized sample and I love the formula and the colors, I used a lip brush to apply it and have put it in a ziplock for later uses.

The not soap radio is a generous sized sample and smells great, it seems like it's a great scent to wake up to in the morning. 

I was not happy with the RUSK texturizing spray, I don't like putting styling products in my hair and it smelled gross. 

The Camille Beckman lotion was tiny, my tube came half full, was sticky and smelled like my grandmother. 

This box was pretty good 4great/2bad.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay, I rarely post on makeuptalk these days because I'm always underwhelmed by my boxes. This month I am through the roof!! I'm also in the minority that is relieved to not be getting the Cindy-Lou Manizer because I already have a full-sized one (seriously, the sample size could last you years...the full size is apparently for life). Whooohooo my box!





The CuppaCuppa was my PYS - everything will be used...even the perfume sample!!

Cue "Dancing Banana"

:banana: - you'll have to use your imagination because apparently MUT has discontinued peanut butter/jelly time?


----------



## nichayes (Nov 13, 2014)

yay I should have my box tommorow I have cindy lou minizer, make makeup remover and havery prince shampoo and conditioner_ and chocolate_


----------



## EricaD (Nov 13, 2014)

Ugh. I hate to complain, because I recognize that I got a full sized item, but I HATE my box. When I looked at the links for November boxes I was happy, because there was at least one thing I'd be happy to get in almost every box. Of course I got one of the few that don't. Seriously, I would have been happy if at least I'd gotten some candy.

I got:

Eyeko fat stick Satin Taupe - great, full size, but I won't use it.

Fekkai hair masque

Perkier body butter - I really don't need more body lotion. I'll never use the ones I have

Supergoop cc cream - it's the right color at least, but I've tried this before, and just no.

Tocca Florence perfume - smells nice - for someone else to wear. Perfumes are such a personal thing. Out of 3 years of Birchbox, I've found 2 I like.

Justin's chocolate almond butter- just got this from love with food, didn't enjoy it.

OK, pity party over. Technically after a resub code and the points for reviewing this box, I made $6 to spend in the shop, so I'm just thinking of this box as a gwp for whatever I buy with those points. But without resub codes and/or review points, idk if I'd stay subbed to Birchbox. There are just too many boxes that, while I see the value or that the products are 'nice' (like $35 body lotion,) I just don't enjoy.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

EricaD said:


> Ugh. I hate to complain, because I recognize that I got a full sized item, but I HATE my box. When I looked at the links for November boxes I was happy, because there was at least one thing I'd be happy to get in almost every box. Of course I got one of the few that don't. Seriously, I would have been happy if at least I'd gotten some candy.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...



I think this is why so many people have two accounts. It cuts down on FOMO and box envy. Currently I've been playing Ipsy and BB off each other.  My complaint with Ipsy is they tend to love rather crummy brands.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

oh...my BB is going to be delivered today!!  yeah!  I will post the pic when I get home, as I haven't seen anyone report on the rowley lip stain color


----------



## splash79 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm jealous of those of you who have already received your boxes!  Mine is traveling at turtle speeds, with an ETA of the 19th.  It was "shipped from client" in Mount Juliet on the 8th, fiddled with in Fishers on the 11th, and that's as much as I know.


----------



## liilak (Nov 13, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I think this is why so many people have two accounts. It cuts down on FOMO and box envy. Currently I've been playing Ipsy and BB off each other.  My complaint with Ipsy is they tend to love rather crummy brands.


Yep this is why I got two accounts.  I tell myself it's like subbing to one $20 box but with twice as many samples and review points.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 13, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who have already received your boxes!  Mine is traveling at turtle speeds, with an ETA of the 19th.  It was "shipped from client" in Mount Juliet on the 8th, fiddled with in Fishers on the 11th, and that's as much as I know.


I think our boxes must be hanging out together!


----------



## maramaow (Nov 13, 2014)

my tracking used to say my box would be delivered tomorrow the 14th but now it says the 19th. -___- newgistics sucks


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 13, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I think this is why so many people have two accounts. It cuts down on FOMO and box envy. Currently I've been playing Ipsy and BB off each other.  My complaint with Ipsy is they tend to love rather crummy brands.


I am right there with you! After months of terrible bags, ipsy was starting to get a bit better for me later in the summer (not amazing - it's never amazing) but these last few months it's started to suck again. I think out of the 15 months I've subscribed, I've only been excited...twice? My ipsy this month was nothing but the super cheapo brands they're always using to fill their bags - JCat, Elizabeth Mott, Be a Bombshell (which is by far the worst of them all). BB is superior in so many ways that even when I do get a less-than-desirable box from them it's nothing compared to the ipsy on it's bad months. 

I also love that I got my ideal BB this month and my least ideal Ipsy bag. Go figure!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 13, 2014)

How is it that everyone seems to know what they are getting? My box contents willm not update for me, neither on my PC nor my iPad. I get this blank white space surrounded by whatever design scheme Birchbox is using this season.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 13, 2014)

so Birchbox ships to Canada now!? no offense, i think it should be available to everyone but do guys think it will be more problems like customer service and shipping delays? lol


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> so Birchbox ships to Canada now!? no offense, i think it should be available to everyone but do guys think it will be more problems like customer service and shipping delays? lol


I believe it is its own entity, like Birchbox UK &amp; France. Shouldn't affect US subscribers at all.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2014)

Neither of my boxes have updated or shipped yet. Tra la la.

My dog is obsessed with the sample of rosemary shower gel I got from last month's box. I'm going to wash her with it, next time she gets a bath. She's little, so it won't take very much.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Neither of my boxes have updated or shipped yet. Tra la la.
> 
> *My dog is obsessed with the sample of rosemary shower gel I got from last month's box. I'm going to wash her with it, next time she gets a bath*. She's little, so it won't take very much.


lol - isn't it strange what our pets will obsess over?  My cats go nuts after I come back from my hair salon - something about the shampoo/conditioner they use (Aveda) they just LOVE.  They will try and snuggle with my hair!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 13, 2014)

Birchbox really dropped the ball this month.  &lt;_&lt;   Between the pages not being updated by the 10th, the PYS not being sent in the box and boxes being sent late.  Just annoying.  But I love my Birchbox.  By this time last month, I already had my box.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol - isn't it strange what our pets will obsess over? My cats go nuts after I come back from my hair salon - something about the shampoo/conditioner they use (Aveda) they just LOVE. They will try and snuggle with my hair!


Is there coconut oil in it?

I deep condition my hair with coconut oil once a week.  (Smear it all over my hair, put my hair in a processing cap, and sit in the tub with a book for 30 minutes, then shampoo it out.)  When I come out of the bathroom, 3 of my 4 cats are waiting at the door, hoping to lick up any I dropped as I was applying it to my hair.  They get excited when I open jars because they have learned that coconut oil comes in a jar.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2014)

Finally got my box yesterday. Used all of the Amika mask last night. For a normal person you could probably get 2-3 uses out of it, but I used it all as the Uberliss samples from the Glossybox mystery boxes dried my hair out in a bad way and I have enough hair (which I can almost sit on) that there may have been enough for half of a second use. Maybe.

The G&amp;S body wash? I can get the same thing and have it smell better from the Dollar Store.

Red Flower Rose Serum - I may end up using this on my hands, the smell is too strong for my face.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Is there coconut oil in it?
> 
> I deep condition my hair with coconut oil once a week.  (Smear it all over my hair, put my hair in a processing cap, and sit in the tub with a book for 30 minutes, then shampoo it out.)  When I come out of the bathroom, 3 of my 4 cats are waiting at the door, hoping to lick up any I dropped as I was applying it to my hair.  They get excited when I open jars because they have learned that coconut oil comes in a jar.


I don't know - so I looked up their product statement about their shampoos &amp; conditioners - so it does look like they use a form of coconut!  thanks for that - I was wondering why they were so in love with my hair after I came back from the salon! haha



> *we do use ammonium lauryl sulfate derived from coconut and coco babassu sulfate derived from coconut and babassu (utilizing Aveda’s exclusive Babassu technology).*


----------



## overthehill (Nov 13, 2014)

> If you cancel and resub AFTER your box has actually arrived, will they still send you another November box?


My experience, 100% of the time, is YES.  They charge you the second $10 of that month right away, and they send the box in 10 days.  You can see for yourself!!!  Put a monthly sub in your cart and it will show you the date it ships... at this point it's 11/23. 

I've done this 3x in 6 months and always get a second box.

You can avoid this if you cancel after your box arrives, and don't resub til the 1st of the  next month, which is an easy fix but you don't get to PYS.

To me, they obviously do this to negate any benefit you get from the 100 points. It becomes a wash - you pay a second $10 and get $10 in points.  Can't blame them.

Regarding PYS, it does suck to not get your choice but frankly I am going to stop choosing anyway.  My non PYS box is ALWAYS better than (&amp; faster than) my PYS.

Regarding the box population / new format.  My boxes both populated on the 10th and I liked the new format.  Now I can see neither box.  To be honest, as much as I personally love being able to see what I get before it arrives, I wouldn't blame them if they stopped displaying box contents.  Displaying the box contents early has 2 dowsnsides from their perspective - 1, it makes people pissy if there are any changes.  And 2, and this bugs me, people review before they even have their boxes.  I rely on reviews for purchases and really hate to see people talking about reviewing without trying the product, because they can't wait to place an order they want to use points for.  I trust the reviews here to be honest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 13, 2014)

@@overthehill You might want to contact them about that.

I've been cancelling/resubbing on all three different accounts for close to two years and I've never once received two boxes in one month for the same account. It will always say your box is going to ship within 10 days as a default, but I've never received a box on that date--always the following month. 

Also, in regards to people reviewing things before they receive their boxes... I don't know about everyone else but I do this to get my points but I don't actually write a review. I just click the box that says I haven't tried the sample yet &amp; skip writing a review all together.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@overthehill You might want to contact them about that.
> 
> I've been cancelling/resubbing on all three different accounts for close to two years and I've never once received two boxes in one month for the same account. It will always say your box is going to ship within 10 days as a default, but I've never received a box on that date--always the following month.
> 
> Also, in regards to people reviewing things before they receive their boxes... I don't know about everyone else but I do this to get my points but I don't actually write a review. I just click the box that says I haven't tried the sample yet &amp; skip writing a review all together.


Ditto what @ says


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I usually just put them in a ziplock bag! Not the cutest or most clever suggestion, but it serves the purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, that's what I ended up doing.  It will work for the time being.  I may try to hunt for some little craft container that makes it easier.  Gotta love the holiday sales at craft stores!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried the Jason's chocolate almond butter this morning.  I wanted to be wowed by it but it was just okay.  It actually seemed kind of bland?  This is weird since we only keep unsalted nut butters around the house so usually things like this seem really salty.  A bit of a let down.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never received two boxes in one month on the same account, and I have cancelled and resubbed several times.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> How is it that everyone seems to know what they are getting? My box contents willm not update for me, neither on my PC nor my iPad. I get this blank white space surrounded by whatever design scheme Birchbox is using this season.


Are you using explorer on the pc? Especially an older version? I have this trouble with my office pc. I actually installed FF just so I could do the PYS and look at my box contents. Chrome should work too. I don't know why the ipad is being difficult.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol - isn't it strange what our pets will obsess over?  My cats go nuts after I come back from my hair salon - something about the shampoo/conditioner they use (Aveda) they just LOVE.  They will try and snuggle with my hair!


My dog loves mint. It's really funny. If I'm chewing mint gum, he's right in my face!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Finally got my box yesterday. Used all of the Amika mask last night. For a normal person you could probably get 2-3 uses out of it, but I used it all as the Uberliss samples from the Glossybox mystery boxes dried my hair out in a bad way and I have enough hair (which I can almost sit on) that there may have been enough for half of a second use. Maybe.
> 
> The G&amp;S body wash? I can get the same thing and have it smell better from the Dollar Store.
> 
> Red Flower Rose Serum - I may end up using this on my hands, the smell is too strong for my face.


Yeah, they really need to quit it with the Gilchrist and Soames IMO. It's hotel soap that isn't especially good. However, if they wanted to send us the custom aromatherapy wash that they have at Yotel, I'd be 100% on board with that because it's unique and good quality.

Still haven't gotten my box. Hope it's out for delivery today--the earliest thing I got this month is Golden Tote, which is just backwards compared to how shipping usually works for me.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 13, 2014)

Reading about all these scents and pets made me experiment with my puppy lol he loves coconut oil. I put some on my hands and he practically attacked them to lick me to death haha


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 13, 2014)

So glad to know that it's not just my cat that goes into cuddle / grooming overload with my hair. I never realized that it was the coconut in my conditioners that was luring him in. It's not as intense as when I used to use an Aveda styling cream. I think it had mint. I didn't know this until I got my cats, but apparently catnip is in the mint family.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 13, 2014)

Ugh, my box was supposed to be here yesterday or today, but its status is still "Departed Fishers, IN". Departed and then went where? It has to be somewhere! It's been 4 days since it departed. Next thing you know it will show up in NJ (I'm in MI).


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 13, 2014)

My box isn't due to arrive until the 19th and I'm already bored with it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

Talk about warehouse fail...I ordered two of the 2.8 oz Chuao candy bars for mine and hubby's Christmas stocking. What I got were two _*BOXES*_ of candy bars. That's 24 candy bars...yikes! I'm tempted not to email them because of the two crappy pick twos I've gotten in my last two orders (that they didn't respond to my email about.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow!! Lucky you! I doubt they ask you to return it or anything. Probably against safety regulations or they will just say keep it because it was their mistake


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Talk about warehouse fail...I ordered two of the 2.8 oz Chuao candy bars for mine and hubby's Christmas stocking. What I got were two _*BOXES*_ of candy bars. That's 24 candy bars...yikes! I'm tempted not to email them because of the two crappy pick twos I've gotten in my last two orders (that they didn't respond to my email about.


Idk WHYYY im asking, but I'm just curious.. What flavor was it? Lol I have only been able to try ONE but I ordered the assortment of bars


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Idk WHYYY im asking, but I'm just curious.. What flavor was it? Lol I have only been able to try ONE but I ordered the assortment of bars


Maple Bacon and Spicy Maya


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 13, 2014)

FINALLY, I got a reply to all of my e-mails.

I will be shipped the cuppa mask separately (and NOT the amika mask, as my original e-mail from them stated I would be getting- aka not my PYS)

AND they gave me 100 points.

I got my package from them yesterday of stuff I bought a week ago and my first box is coming today.

So I'm mostly happy now haha


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Maple Bacon and Spicy Maya


Talk about a bank error in your favor.   :sdrop:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Yeah, that's what I ended up doing.  It will work for the time being.  I may try to hunt for some little craft container that makes it easier.  Gotta love the holiday sales at craft stores!


I use some of those little containers with the attached, pop up lids that you sometimes see paints in for some samples. I've never bothered with taking the contents out of a blister pack since they're usually so small, but might be worth trying to find some of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 13, 2014)

My box got to my post office yesterday afternoon. but it wasn't delivered today and then tracking changed to saying it arrived locally today. What? I'm confused.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Talk about warehouse fail...I ordered two of the 2.8 oz Chuao candy bars for mine and hubby's Christmas stocking. What I got were two _*BOXES*_ of candy bars. That's 24 candy bars...yikes! I'm tempted not to email them because of the two crappy pick twos I've gotten in my last two orders (that they didn't respond to my email about.


That is amazing!  Close to $150 in chocolate!  Those are my favorite Chuao bars with Popcorn Pop coming in at a close third.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

I got my box and I am very happy with it other than the super goop!!

pictures and swatches of the cynthia rowley in the spoiler tag



Spoiler







The lip stain is in dahlia which is a beautiful plum color - it can be sheered out, so don't be afraid of the color in the tube - as it is quite dark!


----------



## liilak (Nov 13, 2014)

lol I just ordered 2 candy bars... I hope I have your problem. 



jesemiaud said:


> Talk about warehouse fail...I ordered two of the 2.8 oz Chuao candy bars for mine and hubby's Christmas stocking. What I got were two _*BOXES*_ of candy bars. That's 24 candy bars...yikes! I'm tempted not to email them because of the two crappy pick twos I've gotten in my last two orders (that they didn't respond to my email about.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my box and I am very happy with it other than the super goop!!
> 
> pictures and swatches of the cynthia rowley in the spoiler tag
> 
> ...


What scent is your Not Soap Radio? I am supposed to get that on my main account, but that does not look like the lemon one. I was wondering if I was getting two of the sample picks this month.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> What scent is your Not Soap Radio? I am supposed to get that on my main account, but that does not look like the lemon one. I was wondering if I was getting two of the sample picks this month.


it is not the lemon one - I got in it four leaf clovers - has clover extract &amp; green tea.  My box at birchbox showed the yellow one (citrus), but I am happy with this one too.


----------



## nanina02 (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my box and I am very happy with it other than the super goop!!
> 
> pictures and swatches of the cynthia rowley in the spoiler tag
> 
> ...


I really hope I get dahlia for mine. It looks like a beautiful shade.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 13, 2014)

My BB arrived today - box 25.  I got:

Cuppa Cuppa Mask (my PYS) - I can't wait to use this later tonight.  It smells a bit spicy in the tube.

Klorane make-up remover - This smells really nice &amp; light.  I hope it works well but is gentle &amp; doesn't burn.

Bain de Terre color therapy styling oil - This smells great too.  Definitely trying it in my hair.

Laura Mercier hydrating primer - I don't wear primer much, but it is a huge 1 fl. oz. size sample.

the Balm Cindy-Lou Manizer - the Balm has such cute packaging!  Only thing is, I have lots of highlighters &amp; rarely use them.

Chuao Firecracker chocopod - I'm not gonna lie, this was kind of weird, but not horrible.  I didn't enjoy the firecracker part, which I guess was the mild hotness &amp; some pop rocks.  The dark chocolate was good though.

The holiday guide that was included was the only real disappointment as it had nothing new in it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoilers post!

BB came a week earlier than estimated!: I'm missing the Laura Mercier eye pencil in violet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is the first time I've had a missing product. Its crazy how missing a product really affects the box! I will have to email.

Cuppa cuppa: good size 0.33 oz can't wait to try. Should be enough for at least 3 masks.

Atelier cologne sample: not even opening. I can't use alcohol based perfumes.

Klorane makeup remover: good size 0.8 oz and can be used on eyes I will try it.

Not soap radio in clover: so cute for a body wash! So glad I get to try this even though I chose cuppa. I love the smell and that it says to use when you need luck. Adorable.

The Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer is a card it is meant to be an add on to the pencil which I didnt get.

My chocolate is the pink Himalayan crystal salt caramel. I can't wait to try it but I'm waiting until after dinner. Haha


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 13, 2014)

Go home BB, you're drunk.

Both boxes 'born' at 8:14/8:15PM on the 6th.  Box one takes a detour to NJ, while box two skips NJ and heads straight to Fishers.  I *think* box two should be here tomorrow - right along w/ Ipsy.  Yawn.

I'm even skipping going out after work because my mail has had issues lately. I'm missing the rental income check that was mailed out last Thursday.  I want to get home early enough to call and have them send out a replacement.  Hopefully I can get home about an hour after the mail arrives. 

Grrrr.  You have ONE job Ms. Mail lady.  Please check the numbers on the mailbox before ya throw in my goodies.

ETA:  Funny -- I'm about halfway between Newgistics (Fishers) and my own post office.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 13, 2014)

So .. the Birchbox website is down? It's not working on my phone. Birchbox Mobile usually works surprisingly well on this phone.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 13, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> So .. the Birchbox website is down? It's not working on my phone. Birchbox Mobile usually works surprisingly well on this phone.


Works just fine on my laptop.  (Mac/Firefox.)  Don't have a smartphone to test it with.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 13, 2014)

Got my box today. It had said the 19th, so if yours says the 19th, it might come earlier.

Amika Hair Mask-This was my PYS. I have tried it before and liked it. Made my hair really soft. Sample is only 20ml.

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain mine is the color Heartthrob (this is very red)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body lotion- generous sample 1.35 oz. I will use this but not very exciting

Cuppa Cuppa Mask- was excited I got this also

The Balm Cindy-Lou Manizer- really like this. Used it as an eye shadow very pretty. Sample is small .02 oz.

Coconut chips- don't like coconut, so will give to my husband.

I am pleased with my box. I like the PYS.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 13, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> So glad to know that it's not just my cat that goes into cuddle / grooming overload with my hair. I never realized that it was the coconut in my conditioners that was luring him in. It's not as intense as when I used to use an Aveda styling cream. I think it had mint. I didn't know this until I got my cats, but apparently catnip is in the mint family.


I have a funny/disturbing story about my cat and my hair, which I will post in a spoiler due to it's possibly gross nature



Spoiler



My husband noticed that our cat appeared to be scooting herself around the floor while she sat on her butt and used all four paws to propel her forward, which was a hilarious sight to say the least. I then noticed she had a poo that she could not un-stick from her rear end. I grabbed a tissue and proceeded to remove the poo and discovered it was stuck because she apparently had a hair ball....of MY hair that caused the poo to become stuck in the first place. My husband noted that it was bad enough that we have to deal with her own hairballs, but she also EATS the hair that comes off my head as well!.


And now, to be on topic, I wanted to say that I tried the Not Soap Radio body was this morning in the lemon scent and I LOVE it! I want to buy ALL the scents!  I really wish they had just a sample pack of those body washes!!! It was a perfect balance of a sweet/floral lemon scent, just what I needed this morning.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2014)

Got my BB today!  Am shocked since it last stated it departed Fishers IN on 11/8/14 and has not updated until this AM when it was at the local PO.  I am suprised how small the Cindy Lou is compared to the to Mary Lou, the hot Mama Blush sample or even the Meet Matte sample.  I wonder if it is due to the product type?  I took a picture of all them together haha



Spoiler


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Got my box today. It had said the 19th, so if yours says the 19th, it might come earlier.
> 
> Amika Hair Mask-This was my PYS. I have tried it before and liked it. Made my hair really soft. Sample is only 20ml.
> 
> ...


Box twins. Mine has not arrived yet.  Only the G &amp; S was a bit of a disappointment as I am worried it will smell unisex and soapy. But at least it isn't nipple balm or glitter eye liner.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> And now, to be on topic, I wanted to say that I tried the Not Soap Radio body was this morning in the lemon scent and I LOVE it! I want to buy ALL the scents!  I really wish they had just a sample pack of those body washes!!! It was a perfect balance of a sweet/floral lemon scent, just what I needed this morning.


Birchbox does offer this:   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/not-soap-radio-orignial-gift-set

It has five different scents in travel sized bottles. I've been considering purchasing.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Birchbox does offer this:   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/not-soap-radio-orignial-gift-set
> 
> It has five different scents in travel sized bottles. I've been considering purchasing.


I found that their website has all 7 other varieties for $18...


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my BB today!  Am shocked since it last stated it departed Fishers IN on 11/8/14 and has not updated until this AM when it was at the local PO.  I am suprised how small the Cindy Lou is compared to the to Mary Lou, the hot Mama Blush sample or even the Meet Matte sample.  I wonder if it is due to the product type?  I took a picture of all them together haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that's the same size as the InStain blush sample that BB sent out maybe 6 months ago. That one was a little difficult to use because it was so small, but I was able to manage. Maybe theBalm realized that nobody is buying the full size product because the sample sizes were so generous?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I am pretty sure that's the same size as the InStain blush sample that BB sent out maybe 6 months ago. That one was a little difficult to use because it was so small, but I was able to manage. Maybe theBalm realized that nobody is buying the full size product because the sample sizes were so generous?


Oh makes sense.  I never got an instain blush so to me this was quite the product shrink ray!  But if they did most recently it must be nobody was buying so they shrunk them down!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have a funny/disturbing story about my cat and my hair, which I will post in a spoiler due to it's possibly gross nature


Happens here all the time.  Is much worse with my (95-pound) dog, though...


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have a funny/disturbing story about my cat and my hair, which I will post in a spoiler due to it's possibly gross nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe that you posted this, because the same EXACT thing happened with my cat on Tuesday. It was the first (and hopefully last) time. So weird.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I can't believe that you posted this, because the same EXACT thing happened with my cat on Tuesday. It was the first (and hopefully last) time. So weird.


This has happened with my dog.  I could barely clean him up I was laughing so hard at his super-shame face.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 13, 2014)

I got my box on Wednesday. I did not pick a sample and I got:

The Juice Beauty Peel 

Model &amp; Co Lipstick in Get Naked - great formula, but awful color  for me.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Lotion 

Coola Tinted Sunscreen

Chuao Chocolate in Firecracker

Klorane Dry Shampoo - have been wanting to try this


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

Confession time.  I was hating on those Dang coconut chips.  I was like "food really?"  Then I tried them and was like "Yep I hate them."  Then I kept eating them and deliciousness happened in my mouth.  I promptly googled their site to see where they are sold (grocery store across the street) and found out they make a CARAMEL SEA SALT version!  I am obsessed with anything and everything salted carmel.

It took all my will power not to go buy them!  I totally plan to this weekend!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 14, 2014)

I lost patience and emailed Birchbox CS on my alt account. I had resubbed before the first on that one, so I feel justified in asking politely, what is up.

Regarding pets being attracted to beauty products, my late cat used to love when I used Lush face cream. She always tried to lick my face, when I had it on. I thought it was weird, because she hated fragrances, normally. I got a hand lotion of theirs and she tried to lick it too. My dog typically hates fragrance, except for almond fragrance. I guess the rosemary appealed to her, from that shower gel.

That warehouse mistake really makes me want to order some chocolate bars, on the off chance it would happen for me, too. I like the bacon flavor, especially, but they're all good.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 14, 2014)

I ended up ordering the Not soap radio minis directly from thier wesite...

My cat loves licking my legs whenever I wear Pacifica lotions!


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 14, 2014)

I ordered a bar of the bacon chocolate and the honey comb with most of my points on my new account. I just want chocolate lol. Not expecting boxes full, but would be nice lol.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 14, 2014)

Narvar Shipping.  For when you Narvar want your shipping to update.

Seriously, according to them my boxes are lost in the woods and have been eaten by a wolf.


----------



## karenX (Nov 14, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This has happened with my dog.  I could barely clean him up I was laughing so hard at his super-shame face.


happens with my dog, too - complete with shameface. haha


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my BB today!  Am shocked since it last stated it departed Fishers IN on 11/8/14 and has not updated until this AM when it was at the local PO.  I am suprised how small the Cindy Lou is compared to the to Mary Lou, the hot Mama Blush sample or even the Meet Matte sample.  I wonder if it is due to the product type?  I took a picture of all them together haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cindy Lou is only 0.02oz whereas the mary lou is 0.035oz and meet matte is 0.03oz. Not sure about the blush -- but yes. XD Definitively smaller. I think they realized their sample sizes were too generous and no one was going to buy if they could just hoard the samples. But I've never even gotten through 0.02oz of eyeshadow or highlighter yet


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Nov 14, 2014)

My tracking said my BB wouldn't be here until the 18th.....low and behold it was in my mailbox when I got home last night! Surprise!!

When I saw my box contents and that I was getting the Not Soap, Radio body wash I thought meh, not another body wash, but let me tell you, I love this stuff! I got the lemon and I used it this morning and I am definitely going to buy some of it! I can still smell it ever so slightly on my skin.  Love! 

Oh, and I decided to sign up for the text alerts....yeah....FAIL..... I literally had my box in my hand and I got a text saying it had arrived in my town! LOL


----------



## wadedl (Nov 14, 2014)

The whole chocolate thing reminds me of an order my younger brother convinced me to make on Overstock when we were kids. We ordered a Polly pocket sized Pokemon playset. Like a giant compact with scenery and figures. They ship it in a giant box and when we open it up it was a whole case with several of each play set. I remember digging through the box with him saying we payed 10 bucks for all this!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 14, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> The Cindy Lou is only 0.02oz whereas the mary lou is 0.035oz and meet matte is 0.03oz. Not sure about the blush -- but yes. XD Definitively smaller. I think they realized their sample sizes were too generous and no one was going to buy if they could just hoard the samples. But I've never even gotten through 0.02oz of eyeshadow or highlighter yet


See I got through both the Hot Mama and the Mary Loumanizer samples pretty quickly and purchased both.  The Cindy Lou is just really hard to use with a face brush.  It probably depends on the size of your cheek product stash, I tend to have a lot of eye stuff but less face color.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 14, 2014)

CS replied saying that my alt account will update tomorrow (15th) and then my box will ship. Hopefully the main account will, too. I can't trade until I know what I am getting.

ETA: My main account now shows my box on the forced link. I am getting Nipple balm, G &amp; S body lotion (I got the London collection earlier this year, so I thought I was safe, but this one is "spa", Soap not Radio body wash, Laura Mercier purple eye pencil, Fekkai masque, Almond butter chocolate squeeze pack. Not thrilled with this box, because it does not include even one of my wants, of which there were eight.


----------



## liilak (Nov 14, 2014)

I got my box today!  The box that was switched out for my Cuppa Cuppa box.

I really like it.  The Klorane makeup remover is perfect for travel or to throw in my purse, the Cindy Lou is so cute, and the Eslor day cream is a good sized sample.  

The only issue is now I have the Hello Shampoo and Condition, Body Lotion and the perfume itself from BB.  What is the deal with this brand?!


----------



## liilak (Nov 14, 2014)

Did you get those samples all from  Birchbox?  They're so cute!



lovepink said:


> Got my BB today!  Am shocked since it last stated it departed Fishers IN on 11/8/14 and has not updated until this AM when it was at the local PO.  I am suprised how small the Cindy Lou is compared to the to Mary Lou, the hot Mama Blush sample or even the Meet Matte sample.  I wonder if it is due to the product type?  I took a picture of all them together haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Nov 14, 2014)

I just remembered how I have been using those samples from the Balm. If you have ever gotten the Bare Minerals sample of mineral powder it comes with a mini kabuki brush. I keep that and Hot Mama in my purse for no make up days that I suddenly want to turn into makeup days. A very large fluffy eyeshadow brush works great for highlighting. My Nars Yachiyo brush also works because it's pointy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

Just got all three of my boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

One of them the Tony &amp; Guy serum leaked EVERYWHERE and all over everything, but I already emailed them about it. 

Love the Buzzfeed box! The candle smells just like Christmas and I am obsessed with it. Already lit it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Nov 14, 2014)

Came home to my Birchbox on my porch, but in a bigger package than usual. That's odd, I thought. Opened it up to find the regular Birchbox, well, box sealed up inside the usual box, and the Cuppa Cuppa sample that wasn't listed in my box reveal on the site was in there, too! So maybe they realized their mistake, since I still got the 6-item (one being chocolate) Birchbox listed on the site. I certainly can't complain!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2014)

@@lovepink i'm so jealous that you still have a mini mary loumanizer. i've been searching high and low for one - i have one in my Balm Jovi palette but I love the mini for travel. I'm so sad that after a good 2 years its almost out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@lovepink i'm so jealous that you still have a mini mary loumanizer. i've been searching high and low for one - i have one in my Balm Jovi palette but I love the mini for travel. I'm so sad that after a good 2 years its almost out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I gave my backup away in a trade because I thought there was no way I'd ever use up the one that I had. I hit pan on it a few months ago &amp; now it's almost gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Fun fact: I got my Mary Lou Manizer sample in my very first Birchbox, October of 2012!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I gave my backup away in a trade because I thought there was no way I'd ever use up the one that I had. I hit pan on it a few months ago &amp; now it's almost gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Fun fact: I got my Mary Lou Manizer sample in my very first Birchbox, October of 2012!


ME TOO!!! it was like a "ooohh woaaaaah this thing is cool!" moment.

i think i got eyeko right after that and it was the start of a very beautiful friendship.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 14, 2014)

My second account (that I just signed up for on the 8th) has a clicky truck!  Can't see the contents yet.  I wonder if it'll take the scenic route (Tennessee -- New Jersey -- Maryland -- Georgia) that my last one took, or the slightly shorter but no less sensible route (Tennessee -- Indiana -- Kentucky -- Georgia) that my October box took?


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm really digging the Tony&amp;Guy serum.  I didn't think I'd be able to use it with a pixie, but it's not greasy, just adds a little nice texture and cuts the static.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 14, 2014)

I received the T&amp;G serum last month. I don't use any product on my hair once it's dry so I tried it on wet hair and it works great. It gives a similar effect to hair oil (which I use almost every day) so it turned out to be useful to me. Plus I reaĺly like the scent.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Ooohh nooooo! My box arrived today and it's so messed up! I only received four samples, two of which I wasn't suppose to get, and five of the items I was suppose to receive were missing. Sad, sad day! I sent CS a message, so hopefully they can send me the correct samples...but damn, I was so excited for my box! Why, cruel gods of subscription boxes, why are you doing this??




It's missing the Laura Mercier eye pencil and tinted moisturizer, Klorane makeup remover, Royal Apothetic Cuppa Cuppa mask (my PYS), and the Vosges Petits samples (you can see my original celebratory post with a picture of my BB.com page several pages back). Instead they sent me a Chuao popcorn thing and an Eyeko stick.

*whines* I want my magical box #30!


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 14, 2014)

dayzeek said:


> Ooohh nooooo! My box arrived today and it's so messed up! I only received four samples, two of which I wasn't suppose to get, and five of the items I was suppose to receive were missing. Sad, sad day! I sent CS a message, so hopefully they can send me the correct samples...but damn, I was so excited for my box! Why, cruel gods of subscription boxes, why are you doing this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Augh!!! The same thing happened to me, except I did get the Cuppa. I was so excited when I saw which box I was getting, then held my breath while so many of the people with the same box had theirs update to a new one but mine stayed the same - yay! I was so nervous opening it but then I saw the card with all the right items listed in it and I literally did a fist pump of joy, only to have all the joy sucked out when I saw that stupid Chuao and realized things were not as they should be. I had a very disappointing experience getting the ugly cardboard boxes in September and my October box was completely "meh" so this was going to be the box that made it all up to me - but, no, I couldn't get that lucky. I emailed CS earlier this afternoon begging them to make it right; we'll see what happens.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I gave my backup away in a trade because I thought there was no way I'd ever use up the one that I had. I hit pan on it a few months ago &amp; now it's almost gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Fun fact: I got my Mary Lou Manizer sample in my very first Birchbox, October of 2012!


Haha...me too! Oct 2012 was also my first box and the beginning of my love affair with Mary Lou. Although, I am loving Cindy Lou so much that it just may cool down my love for Mary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 14, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Haha...me too! Oct 2012 was also my first box and the beginning of my love affair with Mary Lou. Although, I am loving Cindy Lou so much that it just may cool down my love for Mary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You ladies have me all excited to try out Cindy-Lou now.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

liilak said:


> Did you get those samples all from  Birchbox?  They're so cute!


I got the Meet Matte from Ipsy (along time ago).   I got Cindy Lou this month and the hot mama and Mary Lou I got in trades but I think they were from Birchbox!



usofjessamerica said:


> @@lovepink i'm so jealous that you still have a mini mary loumanizer. i've been searching high and low for one - i have one in my Balm Jovi palette but I love the mini for travel. I'm so sad that after a good 2 years its almost out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't hate me but I have never actually used it!  I am a highlighter novice.  I do not wear foundation, concealer or anything so can you even still use highlighter?  Idk I should probably watch some videos but it is so cute so I keep it. haha



allistra44 said:


> I gave my backup away in a trade because I thought there was no way I'd ever use up the one that I had. I hit pan on it a few months ago &amp; now it's almost gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Fun fact: I got my Mary Lou Manizer sample in my very first Birchbox, October of 2012!


Aww sorry to hear that.  Makes me feel even more evil for having never used mine!  My first BB was January 2012, ahhh memories!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 14, 2014)

dayzeek said:


> Ooohh nooooo! My box arrived today and it's so messed up! I only received four samples, two of which I wasn't suppose to get, and five of the items I was suppose to receive were missing. Sad, sad day! I sent CS a message, so hopefully they can send me the correct samples...but damn, I was so excited for my box! Why, cruel gods of subscription boxes, why are you doing this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with my box 30 except I got the tinted moisturizer card. I was excited for that purple eyeliner. BB said they'll send a new box but it might not be the same.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I had the same problem with my box 30 except I got the tinted moisturizer card. I was excited for that purple eyeliner. BB said they'll send a new box but it might not be the same.


Right? I don't understand how my box could only have four samples in it. I think every box had at least five this month. You'd think someone would notice that A. there's at least one sample less than a normal box and B. the card that's in the box lists completely different items and hellooo several more! I get that mix ups happen and I'm not super mad or anything (I love my BB sub and it's not going anywhere!), but my box is just so pathetic looking I would have imagined someone glancing at it and thinking it looked off.

So bummed. Thanks for letting me know what happened in your situation. I'll post again once CS gets back to me (although I'm assuming I'll get the same response). I realllly wanted that eyeliner and the mask  :scared:


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 14, 2014)

i just had to put this on here but i was reading reviews for the juice beauty peel and there was a review that said they used it on their hair and it made it really soft! uh what? it organic so it shouldnt hurt it right? lol


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone who didn't get their Cuppa Cuppa mask sample actually had it shipped yet? I got an email saying it would be sent, but nothing so far.

I also ordered gift subs a week ago...I got my Pick 2 in 2 days, but nothing on the Cynthia Rowley palette I got with a code.

Birchbox hates me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i just had to put this on here but i was reading reviews for the juice beauty peel and there was a review that said they used it on their hair and it made it really soft! uh what? it organic so it shouldnt hurt it right? lol


Hahaha I'm guessing someone thought they were reviewing a different product..


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 14, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> Augh!!! The same thing happened to me, except I did get the Cuppa. I was so excited when I saw which box I was getting, then held my breath while so many of the people with the same box had theirs update to a new one but mine stayed the same - yay! I was so nervous opening it but then I saw the card with all the right items listed in it and I literally did a fist pump of joy, only to have all the joy sucked out when I saw that stupid Chuao and realized things were not as they should be. I had a very disappointing experience getting the ugly cardboard boxes in September and my October box was completely "meh" so this was going to be the box that made it all up to me - but, no, I couldn't get that lucky. I emailed CS earlier this afternoon begging them to make it right; we'll see what happens.


Box 30 is really having some issues this month

My box wasn't nearly as messed up as yours, but I am missing the eyeliner. I actually didn't even realize it until I read this thread because both my ipsy and BB were delivered today and I opened it all at once. I was too busy awing over the Starlooks pencil in Olive to notice. Oops. I'll have to email CS. As for the rest of the bag:

Klorane makeup remover: boring but practical. Smaller than I expected, for some reason.

LM tinted moisurizer: tiny card. I'll use it eventually

Cuppa Cuppa: excited to use, and it's bigger than I thought it'd be

Not Soap: thrilled to have gotten the clover scent!

Atelier cologne: really enjoying the scent. I wore it today !

Chocolate: gobbled it right up

This is my best bag yet. I'm really pleased with the whole thing!


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 14, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i just had to put this on here but i was reading reviews for the juice beauty peel and there was a review that said they used it on their hair and it made it really soft! uh what? it organic so it shouldnt hurt it right? lol


lol, I love the Juice Peel but no way would i put it in my hair, i feel like it would fry it.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 14, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Box 30 is really having some issues this month
> My box wasn't nearly as messed up as yours, but I am missing the eyeliner. I actually didn't even realize it until I read this thread because both my ipsy and BB were delivered today and I opened it all at once. I was too busy awing over the Starlooks pencil in Olive to notice. Oops. I'll have to email CS. As for the rest of the bag:
> 
> Klorane makeup remover: boring but practical. Smaller than I expected, for some reason.
> ...


Figures Box #30 would be messed up - too good to be true


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 14, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Box 30 is really having some issues this month
> 
> My box wasn't nearly as messed up as yours, but I am missing the eyeliner. I actually didn't even realize it until I read this thread because both my ipsy and BB were delivered today and I opened it all at once. I was too busy awing over the Starlooks pencil in Olive to notice. Oops. I'll have to email CS. As for the rest of the bag:
> 
> ...


I received the same box and my eyeliner was also missing....it was what I was most excited about trying....I emailed them and I got an almost immediate response letting me know they would send one out....I hope they do!  In this case I would really rather have the sample than compensation points....


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 14, 2014)

mks8372 said:


> I received the same box and my eyeliner was also missing....it was what I was most excited about trying....I emailed them and I got an almost immediate response letting me know they would send one out....I hope they do! In this case I would really rather have the sample than compensation points....


And this makes me a little disgruntled too - you got an immediate response and I still haven't heard anything back from them. Hmph.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 14, 2014)

My Birchbox was supposed to be delivered today, along with my Beauty Box 5. Appearantly, my mailbox is not big enough for both boxes, so the mailman left Beauty Box 5, and a "pick up at the post office" card for Birchbox... Boo


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned before, the Laura Mercier Primer in Box 25 is huge. It's a 1oz sample and the full size is 1.7oz and sees for $33 on BB. Putting the pic in the spoiler. I'm loving this month's BB 



Spoiler


----------



## splash79 (Nov 15, 2014)

How can you find out what box number you're getting now?  My box isn't numbered anywhere that I can find.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> I'm not sure if it has been mentioned before, the Laura Mercier Primer in Box 25 is huge. It's a 1oz sample and the full size is 1.7oz and sees for $33 on BB. Putting the pic in the spoiler. I'm loving this month's BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, thanks for posting the photo - this is my box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got the Meet Matte from Ipsy (along time ago). I got Cindy Lou this month and the hot mama and Mary Lou I got in trades but I think they were from Birchbox!
> 
> Don't hate me but I have never actually used it! I am a highlighter novice. I do not wear foundation, concealer or anything so can you even still use highlighter? Idk I should probably watch some videos but it is so cute so I keep it. haha
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that. Makes me feel even more evil for having never used mine! My first BB was January 2012, ahhh memories!


I don't use foundation 98% of the time. I just received my only purchase of foundation in several years on Thursday and I bought it because it was weightless and if I don't use a lot there is super light coverage.You have great skin and could probably get away with using it in the regular way people who use foundation wear highlighter. Usually people think I use foundation but it's just highlighter or Ambient lighting powder or possibly both if I really don't care that I have too much shimmer.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

i hate newgistics. gimme my box newgistics. it's been sitting in my town since TUESDAY and it's two days overdue according that narvar stuff. 

i really let bbx know how i really felt about that excuse for a shipping company in the email i sent.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i hate newgistics. gimme my box newgistics. it's been sitting in my town since TUESDAY and it's two days overdue according that narvar stuff.
> 
> i really let bbx know how i really felt about that excuse for a shipping company in the email i sent.


and yes, i plugged my tracking number in the usps site also. no dice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel like the birchbox gods knew the perfect box for me.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I got the same box as numbersmom, but I haven't received it yet. I'm hoping it arrives today.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 15, 2014)

So, I got my box two days ago.

Folle De Perfume - Disappointed again. Last perfume sample was old lady esque, this one is too floral to me. Gave it to boyfriends mom. She likes it.

Color Therapy Styling Oil - Smells nice, and it said on the bottle that it can be put in hair dye, for extra shiny hair after dying. Will be doing that next time I color my hair.

Cindy Lou-Manizer - I'm using it as an eyeshadow. Looks really nice. Will most likely be buying full size.

Not Soap Radio - I am pleasantly surprised. Not as lemony smelling as I thought it would be. And I like the packaging. It made me giggle, "When life gives you one too many lemons, and you've misplaced your happy place."

Coconut Chips - I like these. Can't eat too many at a time, though. They are super sweet.

Eslor Day Cream - Also smells nice. I haven't tried this yet because I'm still using the Acure Day Cream sample. Will use this when I run out of the Acure.

This box having all stuff I could use minus one thing definitely makes up for me giving half of my Ipsy away. 

Can anyone think of any brands that they'd like to see in the BB shop after the first of the year? I know BB probably won't have them, but we can dream, right? For me, I'd wanna see Urban Decay, Kat Von D, Tarte and Too Faced. What about y'all?


----------



## shelbyisace (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's my last-minute-switch box. My Cuppa sample is supposed to come separately someday...

Jazzed about the Cindy-Lou, Klorane, and Vosges. The hello sampoo and conditoner smell better than I expected, though I definitely don't need more shampoo and conditioner samples. Someone here said the Eslor works great, and it's a generous sample, but I'll never find out because it smells HORRENDOUS. Very old-lady smelling. Can't get seem to get the smell off of my hand where I swatched it, and it's giving me a headache. :/


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 15, 2014)

I had box #30 with the missing eyeliner, they said they will ship one out to me.


----------



## snl (Nov 15, 2014)

Box 43!  I haven't seen much of this box variation going around, so I figured I'd post it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler









Oops, the Cuppa Cuppa is upside down. Oh well!






3- 1 oz packages


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 15, 2014)

shelbyisace said:


> Someone here said the Eslor works great, and it's a generous sample, but I'll never find out because it smells HORRENDOUS. Very old-lady smelling. Can't get seem to get the smell off of my hand where I swatched it, and it's giving me a headache. :/


Agreed!  It's nauseating


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been stalking this site for 5 days now. Finally worked up enough BB fever to post. My hubby just doesn't get it (my need to cry and kick my feet and throw a tantrum). I still have no previews and no tracking on any of my accounts!!! I picked Cuppa Cuppa as my PYS on two of them so I have that little gem to worry about too. I emailed and got a response on one account like my sub was new And I needed to wait 10 days for preview/shipping! Huh???? What???? Not getting that. I haven't done a cancel/resub for several months. I've gotten no response back on the other 2!!!! What is up with BB right now? CS is usually great. Just need to vent a little. I'm having horrible box envy and don't even know what I'm getting yet.

Ok and now my question. I've subbed for about a year now. Think December is my one year anniversary!!! I've never had to call before. I've always emailed and if more than one account was messy I would send separate emails to spare confusion. Should I call 3 times? One per account or can they handle addressing all in one call? The thought of 3 calls is scaring me! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 15, 2014)

@@SouthernSass It's odd to me you haven't gotten your box since you requested the cuppa. I didn't request anything and I received a box with that coveted sample. So I was really surprised by my samples this month.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 15, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I got my box on Wednesday. I did not pick a sample and I got:
> 
> The Juice Beauty Peel
> 
> ...


I picked the JB peel and this was my box.

I used the Juice Beauty Peel last evening, but didn't have my glasses on, so I thought it was a serum, I put a thin layer on and then followed it with JB Stem Cellular and wondered why my face flushed all night long....

Model &amp; Co Lipstick in Get Naked - from past subs, just looking at it and holding it up to my face convinced me that it's too light for me to work as a nude, might be good if I was an extra for Dawn of the Dead, UFT.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Lotion - really watery stuff, have sampled thier products in the past and could not for the life of me figure out what the hubub is about...  UFT.

Coola Tinted Sunscreen - can use that since I've been unkowngly 'peeling' my face all night...

Chuao Chocolate in Firecracker - had this it's good but will save it as a bonus for anyone who might want to trade their darker berry Model Co with my nude, UFT.

Klorane Dry Shampoo - I like washing my hair daily, so this is also - UFT.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 15, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Agreed!  It's nauseating


It just smells old... or off, like something someone forgot they had and then dug it out to use because they had nothing else.


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 15, 2014)

@numbersmom. Ikr? I'm not super worried about my PYS. I share all my subs with my Mom and Daughter so I don't let myself get super excited about any one thing. Once all my boxes roll in if I see they want a certain thing I pass it on. That's why I have 3 BBs. Ugh Actually I'm totally telling a lie here. I do really really want my Cuppa Cuppa. That's why I picked it on 2 subs!!!! But really more worried about 3 accounts being messed up.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 15, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> @numbersmom. Ikr? I'm not super worried about my PYS. I share all my subs with my Mom and Daughter so I don't let myself get super excited about any one thing. Once the all my boxes roll in if I see they want a certain thing I pass it on. That's why I have 3 BBs. *Ugh Actually I'm totally telling a lie here.* I do really really want my Cuppa Cuppa. That's why I picked it on 2 subs!!!! But really more worried about 3 accounts being messed up.


L :rotfl:  L ... 

BTW, am in Colorado the center of the arcitic air mass, what's a girl to do all day but wear supper plushy lounge pants, cashemere sweater and read MUT??!?!!?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 15, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I've been stalking this site for 5 days now. Finally worked up enough BB fever to post. My hubby just doesn't get it (my need to cry and kick my feet and throw a tantrum). I still have no previews and no tracking on any of my accounts!!! I picked Cuppa Cuppa as my PYS on two of them so I have that little gem to worry about too. I emailed and got a response on one account like my sub was new And I needed to wait 10 days for preview/shipping! Huh???? What???? Not getting that. I haven't done a cancel/resub for several months. I've gotten no response back on the other 2!!!! What is up with BB right now? CS is usually great. Just need to vent a little. I'm having horrible box envy and don't even know what I'm getting yet.
> 
> Ok and now my question. I've subbed for about a year now. Think December is my one year anniversary!!! I've never had to call before. I've always emailed and if more than one account was messy I would send separate emails to spare confusion. Should I call 3 times? One per account or can they handle addressing all in one call? The thought of 3 calls is scaring me! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Welcome to MakeupTalk!

That's incredibly frustrating! If you don't mind calling, I think that may be the best route for you. I would think they should be able to handle all three accounts with one call. It would pass into the realm of the absolutely ridiculous if they made you call separately for each one, especially if by some weird fluke you kept getting the same rep. Hope you get some good box news soon!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I've been stalking this site for 5 days now. Finally worked up enough BB fever to post. My hubby just doesn't get it (my need to cry and kick my feet and throw a tantrum). I still have no previews and no tracking on any of my accounts!!! I picked Cuppa Cuppa as my PYS on two of them so I have that little gem to worry about too. I emailed and got a response on one account like my sub was new And I needed to wait 10 days for preview/shipping! Huh???? What???? Not getting that. I haven't done a cancel/resub for several months. I've gotten no response back on the other 2!!!! What is up with BB right now? CS is usually great. Just need to vent a little. I'm having horrible box envy and don't even know what I'm getting yet.
> 
> Ok and now my question. I've subbed for about a year now. Think December is my one year anniversary!!! I've never had to call before. I've always emailed and if more than one account was messy I would send separate emails to spare confusion. Should I call 3 times? One per account or can they handle addressing all in one call? The thought of 3 calls is scaring me! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


They won't care how many accounts you have. It would probably be easiest to address the issue all at the same time rather than open three call tickets and then have three different reps trying to track each box.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 15, 2014)

@@FormosaHoney totally off topic but aren't you moving to D.C. soon? I travel there for work sometimes. I think you'll love it!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 15, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> So, I got my box two days ago.
> 
> Folle De Perfume - Disappointed again. Last perfume sample was old lady esque, this one is too floral to me. Gave it to boyfriends .
> 
> Can anyone think of any brands that they'd like to see in the BB shop after the first of the year? I know BB probably won't have them, but we can dream, right? For me, I'd wanna see Urban Decay, Kat Von D, Tarte and Too Faced. What about y'all?


So this is my favorite perfume I think...lol I received one over the summer and remembered obsessing over it but couldn't bring myself to spend that much and figured I'd save my points. Now it's been so long I'm hesitant to order it with my points cause maybe I won't love it as much as I remember. (I'm thinking I'm crazy here, lol)
Agree with All of the above on your BB adds but KVD is exclusive to Sephora so that one is out, Bummer!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 15, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> @@FormosaHoney totally off topic but aren't you moving to D.C. soon? I travel there for work sometimes. I think you'll love it!


I am and you are right, I am going to love it!!  

Am making a trip out 12/10 to 12/16 to look for housing.  Classes start 1/5 of '15.  It's such an insanely expensive town!  

Am staying with baeu's sister now in her ranch house near Buckley Airand my rent's as close to free as possible ($300), when she lets me pay it.  She has 2 adorable douchounds and she's a pharma sales, so I keep an eye on them for her when she'e out traveling.  

Boyfriend says to rent furniture, since I can't bear weight and the program's for 6 months.

So far I've got the Holiday Inn at Georgetown for $129/night for 6 nights, which I know is pretty good for DC.  Any tips, anyone?

It will be a whole different planet from Colorado.  I really like Colorado though, very peaceful with little drama.

What do you hit DC for @@numbersmom?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 15, 2014)

Meeesha said:


> Agreed!  It's nauseating


Re: the eslor.  I received it in GB and while I don't like it on my face, it's pretty good on the elbows!  LOL.  Hide that smell in my shirt!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 15, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> I am and you are right, I am going to love it!!
> 
> Am making a trip out 12/10 to 12/16 to look for housing.  Classes start 1/5 of '15.  It's such an insanely expensive town!
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Hoya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did my undergrad there years ago and am finally living back in the area. Sticker stock in terms of rental prices can take your breath away. Given your condition, I agree on either renting the furniture or renting a place that's already furnished. I don't know if you have a car, but if you are taking public transit, Georgetown has a shuttle bus to the Rosslyn and Dupont Circle Metros, along with buses to their offices on Wisconsin Ave and the Law School that's free to those with GU IDs. Of course, there is also the metro bus system. 

You'll be here for the cherry blossoms!  :wub:


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 15, 2014)

So I recieved the Red Flower Illuminating Rose Collagen Renewal Face Serum I actial really like it. The two packets are super generous since you don't need more than a couple drops at a time. The only thing I've noticed about it is I smell PICKELS at first, then I smell the rose.

Ha ha. It doesn't really bother me though. Oddly, I like it.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> This is a Q for those of you with more than one bb sub for yourselves:
> 
> Do you use your same name (presumably your real name) for both subscriptions? I know each subscription must have a unique email address, but do you just get two boxes shipped to the same person at the same address?
> 
> ...


I use my madien name for my second account, but credit card info and everything else is the same. It just makes it easier for me to know what box is for what account when I receive them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> I use my madien name for my second account, but credit card info and everything else is the same. It just makes it easier for me to know what box is for what account when I receive them.


I use my same name but shorten one to a nickname and one to a slightly different spelling of my first name to keep my boxes seperate in my head! I dont think they care at all, they know people have Multi subs!


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I'm sure it will get resolved. Glad it will (crossed fingers) just take one call. Hopefully I'll get my PYS and if not BB points are great too. It's slightly insane how much I want my Cuppa Cuppa though! Never been this excited before over a sample!!!


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 15, 2014)

My subs are under 3 different emails and names. Thought that would be the easiest way to keep track of them. I've been thinking about cancelling my BoxyCharm and doing one more BB and a second Ipsy instead. Love BB by far the best.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 15, 2014)

I shouldn't have been shocked at the size of this sample, but part of me was hoping it would have been a little bigger.

Here's the GB version we received earlier this year.


----------



## splash79 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine arrived today and I'm really surprised at how much I like the Jouer moisture tint.  I think this is the first tinted face product I've ever received that works with my skintone (I got linen).  I still have to play with it, but there's a good chance I'll be buying the full size.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 16, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I had box #30 with the missing eyeliner, they said they will ship one out to me.


Same here, CS was really nice and helpful. I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## karenX (Nov 16, 2014)

thoughts on my November box so far:

*DevaCurl Trio*: Works nicely, but smells like a stinky 1980's home perm. No thank you.

*SNR Lemon Body Wash*: Smells like concentrated, unsweetened lemon juice that's been fermenting in melted plastic. Weird, since it smelled nice in the bottle. Next.

*Chuao Maple Bacon Chocolate*: I've had it before, and like it fine. A little sad I didn't get the Vosges, though. I'm a huge fan of Vosges, and order from their website all the time. But I'm content with the Chuao I got.

*G&amp;S Sea Fennel Body Lotion*: I was fully expecting to hate this, but it actually smells really nice, and has a nice creamy texture. Doesn't dry out my skin like most scented lotions do. I still won't buy it(I only buy one specific unscented lotion. Always.), but it was nice to try. Wouldn't mind a body wash in this scent.

*Cindy-LouWhatever glittery stuff*: I don't use this kind of thing. It's going in the goodie box for friends/family to pick through.

*Apothecary Tea Mask*: haven't used it yet, but it was my PYS. Happy I actually received it, after seeing some of the drama this month. Will try it sometime next week.

Even though most of the box was meh, I was still happy to try everything in it(except the luminizer crap. Why do they keep sending me these? I really want to completely nix them from sending me luminizers, bronzers, self-tanners, and nail polishes. Forever! Please.).


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 16, 2014)

@@karenX  - I read in the above post that you order from Vosges all the time.  

I ordered the Vosges from BB and it came w/a 15% off code for the Vosges chocolate.com site. 

Enter:  BIRCHBOX14 in the promo code box at checkout.  Expires 8-31-15


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

My second box (new account from the 8th) loaded:






Thoughts:

(1) I really hope I like the Juice Beauty peel because that was my PYS on my other account.

(2) Haven't tried this particular Coola product yet.  Odd for SPF in winter, but OK.

(3) Hope I don't get maple bacon (I'm vegetarian).

(4) ModelCo lipstick was my PYS for my other account last month.  My luck, I'll get the same color.

(5) Can't get away from the Gilcrhist &amp; Soames!

(6) Not a dry shampoo user, but I haven't gotten this product before.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My second box (new account from the 8th) loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting this on the account that I resubscribed on and I. Am. Pissed. I have gotten everything from this before on my other account (and yes, I know that that has nothing to do with what I get here), but I didn't reopen _that _account because no matter what I do, I never, ever get any emails from them when I use it- not even shipping. And I wanted to keep the account active for the December PYS, so I used this account where I should be getting an email, and now I get this POS. And the best part? I never got a shipping email. FFS.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My second box (new account from the 8th) loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous you got Klorane. I love that stuff.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 16, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I'm getting this on the account that I resubscribed on and I. Am. Pissed. I have gotten everything from this before on my other account (and yes, I know that that has nothing to do with what I get here), but I didn't reopen _that _account because no matter what I do, I never, ever get any emails from them when I use it- not even shipping. And I wanted to keep the account active for the December PYS, so I used this account where I should be getting an email, and now I get this POS. And the best part? I never got a shipping email. FFS.


I have no idea how much leg work you've already done on this (so I'm not criticizing you at all) but this (above) would really make me angry as well and I would be calling customer service repeatedly until I got the right person on the phone. There is no reason why this can't be fixed except that someone doesn't want to carry the ball over to IT. You are a paying customer and they are not providing the bare minimum service that they should. They need to fix this AND give you a new box based on your entire Birchbox history. This never would have happened if they had fixed this for you in the first place.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I'm getting this on the account that I resubscribed on and I. Am. Pissed. I have gotten everything from this before on my other account (and yes, I know that that has nothing to do with what I get here), but I didn't reopen _that _account because no matter what I do, I never, ever get any emails from them when I use it- not even shipping. And I wanted to keep the account active for the December PYS, so I used this account where I should be getting an email, and now I get this POS. And the best part? I never got a shipping email. FFS.


They really do need to fix the e-mail issue with your main account.  As for dupes on a second account, I think it just happens sometimes.  The risk and reward of a second account is a blank box history.  You can get dupes of things you love and hate.  Maybe check out the trade forum and see if you can get more items you like.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I'm getting this on the account that I resubscribed on and I. Am. Pissed. I have gotten everything from this before on my other account (and yes, I know that that has nothing to do with what I get here), but I didn't reopen that account because no matter what I do, I never, ever get any emails from them when I use it- not even shipping. And I wanted to keep the account active for the December PYS, so I used this account where I should be getting an email, and now I get this POS. And the best part? I never got a shipping email. FFS.


I'm not really upset, since I did it for the points (speaking of which, I've already gotten most of those items in the past so I went ahead and reviewed them even though my box won't be herefor a few days -- then I canceled and resubscribed with a 100 point code -- went from 110 to 280 points in just a few minutes!).  I wasn't getting any e-mails on my main account but I went in and fiddled with my account settings and now I'm getting everything.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2014)

I went to use my Juice Beauty Peel last night, and it literally poured out of the little tube. Is it supposed to be completely liquid (I'm talking, like, water running out of a faucet)?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I'm a little bummed. Both of my boxes finally updated (one new account, and my main account paid late because I forgot to update my card info until a few days after the 1st).

Dupe boxes, despite having opposite profiles...and not a bad box, but not one I want twice! I'm sad I didn;t get the Holiday Hacks box I chose, but I knew that was likely, since they couldn't charge me when they first tried. 




Supergoop - Bah...tried before, too dark, nothing special.

Tocca Florence - I do like Tocca hand creams, haven't tried their perfumes and haven't smelled this scent. I'm not usually into musky florals, but we'll see.

Eyeko eye crayon - This I am excited about! It'd be nice to get two different colors, but unlikely.

Perlier Body Butter - This sounds nice, I do like body butter...this will be good for my bag.

Fekkai mask - I do love hair masks, but I'm kind of swimming in them right now. But I'm sure I'll like it.

Justin's Almond Butter - Eh. I've tried it, it's just okay. I'd have rather had a chocolate bar.

Maybe I'm getting this box twice because both are "late boxes" this month, what with my billing issues? Who knows. Hoping for no dupes next month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

peril said:


> I went to use my Juice Beauty Peel last night, and it literally poured out of the little tube. Is it supposed to be completely liquid (I'm talking, like, water running out of a faucet)?


No, it is usually the consistency of a somewhat thin lotion...did it need to be shaken, maybe?


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, I'm a little bummed. Both of my boxes finally updated (one new account, and my main account paid late because I forgot to update my card info until a few days after the 1st).
> 
> Dupe boxes, despite having opposite profiles...and not a bad box, but not one I want twice! I'm sad I didn;t get the Holiday Hacks box I chose, but I knew that was likely, since they couldn't charge me when they first tried.
> 
> ...


The Perlier had a nice almond scent to it.  I wasn't sure if I'd like it but it's really pleasant.

I do think they have a "late" box similar to how they do a "welcome" box.  So many months we see people all getting the same box after billing issues or signing up later.  Hopefully they will get back to using your profiles next month!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 16, 2014)

Apparently I am getting:

-Chuao chocolate (excited!)

-Folle de Joie perfume (not excited)

-Model Co. Lipstick (could go either way)

-Supergoop CC Cream (sure, I like trying CC creams)

-Dr. Brandt vacuum cleaner (my pores aren't really a problem...)

-Perlier body butter (I'll have to see how I like the scent)


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> No, it is usually the consistency of a somewhat thin lotion...did it need to be shaken, maybe?


Just gave this a try. It was still watery as can be. I think mine is defective. O_O


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

peril said:


> Just gave this a try. It was still watery as can be. I think mine is defective. O_O


Ahh such a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely let BB know! The peel is pretty awesome and I'm bummed you're missing out on it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

LadyK said:


> The Perlier had a nice almond scent to it.  I wasn't sure if I'd like it but it's really pleasant.
> 
> I do think they have a "late" box similar to how they do a "welcome" box.  So many months we see people all getting the same box after billing issues or signing up later.  Hopefully they will get back to using your profiles next month!


I like almond scents, so that sounds promising!

And the extra hair mask and eyeko might make nice little extras for Secret Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh such a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely let BB know! The peel is pretty awesome and I'm bummed you're missing out on it!


Sent them an email. It was my PYS, so I don't want to miss out. Hopefully I hear back by tomorrow (that ACES email fast-tracking has its perks). Thanks for the info on the true consistency, BTW!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 16, 2014)

My box won't ship until the 22nd it says. I just want to know what I am getting!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 16, 2014)

My first box appears to be:

Jouier luminizing moisturizer tint

No 4 super comb prime and protect spray

Chuao chocolate thing

Eyeko stick

Harvey prince petaly noir

Camille Beckman hand cream

I don't really know how to birchbox so I don't know if that's good or not but I'm not mad at it!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 16, 2014)

My first box is supposed to ship on the 20th.  I don't see any indication of what will be in the box or maybe I am not looking in the right place.  Actually, I don't see a place at all where this info would appear.  Is it too soon?


----------



## BSquared (Nov 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> My first box is supposed to ship on the 20th. I don't see any indication of what will be in the box or maybe I am not looking in the right place. Actually, I don't see a place at all where this info would appear. Is it too soon?


My box shipped Friday and I got an email yesterday with the "peek inside your box" option so hopefully soon?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm debating resubscribing for December. I'm assuming that if I resubbed now, I would be getting a November box, right? When do you think the switchover to the next month begins?


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 16, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> I'm debating resubscribing for December. I'm assuming that if I resubbed now, I would be getting a November box, right? When do you think the switchover to the next month begins?


December 1. If you order a box now, it will be a November box.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Nov 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> My second box (new account from the 8th) loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what my box looks like too.  I got the firecracker chocolate and the lipstick color was get naked.

I don't think SPF is odd in the winter since I use SPF on my face year round.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 16, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Wow!! Lucky you! I doubt they ask you to return it or anything. Probably against safety regulations or they will just say keep it because it was their mistake


Yes. Once  they sent me a bottle of Bvlgari perfume instead of the Cindy Louminizer that I ordered and they let me keep the perfume and sent me what I actually ordered.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Yes. Once  they sent me a bottle of Bvlgari perfume instead of the Cindy Louminizer that I ordered and they let me keep the perfume and sent me what I actually ordered.


i got someone's marcelle gift set when i was supposed to get something totally different and they made me send it back in order to get my stuff.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 16, 2014)

my pys choice the juice beauty apple peel. was literally like water also, i saw a couple posts about it and mine is so runny, but only had one use in it anyway. and NC42- that is B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they should let you keep that, its their mess up! so unprofessional


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I got the firecracker chocolate and the lipstick color was get naked.


OK, good.  Firecracker is fine.  And the ModelCo lipstick I already have is Kitty, so Get Naked will be a new color.

I use SPF year round, too.  It just seems like the subs tend to send more of it in May/June/July.  I hope the "tinted" part is close to my skin tone.  I'm a little picky about sunscreen ingredients because some of them give me rashes.  Crossing my fingers this one will have acceptable ingredients.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> my pys choice the juice beauty apple peel. was literally like water also,


Thank you (and everyone else who has mentioned that).  I will be really careful when I open mine.

Did you see FabFitFun is giving out a full-sized one of these peel in the winter box?  But it is in a jar, or at least that's what the picture shows.  It doesn't seem very smart to me to put something watery in a jar!  I would expect a pump or something similar, so that you don't spill.  (Birchbox's shop also shows a picture of a jar.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i got someone's marcelle gift set when i was supposed to get something totally different and they made me send it back in order to get my stuff.





nikkiaust17 said:


> my pys choice the juice beauty apple peel. was literally like water also, i saw a couple posts about it and mine is so runny, but only had one use in it anyway. and NC42- that is B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they should let you keep that, its their mess up! so unprofessional


I actually don't think they're allowed to make you send something back that they sent to you in error. Or am I confusing commerce laws on that one? I wonder if it was a case of someone making up an answer (having trained CS reps before, it terrifies me that some of them think that's a viable option), or confusing policies.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> I actually don't think they're allowed to make you send something back that they sent to you in error. Or am I confusing commerce laws on that one? I wonder if it was a case of someone making up an answer (having trained CS reps before, it terrifies me that some of them think that's a viable option), or confusing policies.


yeah, i wasn't going to keep it since i wasn't interested in it, and i was being honest. the rep just gave me the label to print out and return the item to them and i got my correct item while the returned item was in transit to their warehouse.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2014)

I tried out the Cindy-Lou today and loved it!  I have freckles so finding a good highlighter or bronzer is hard.  This stuff rocks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Thank you (and everyone else who has mentioned that).  I will be really careful when I open mine.
> 
> Did you see FabFitFun is giving out a full-sized one of these peel in the winter box?  But it is in a jar, or at least that's what the picture shows.  It doesn't seem very smart to me to put something watery in a jar!  I would expect a pump or something similar, so that you don't spill.  (Birchbox's shop also shows a picture of a jar.)


 I have a couple of jars of it, and it isn't very runny! I don't know why the ones you guys are getting are. It's a consistency somewhere in the gel/lotion range, normally!


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 17, 2014)

My juice beauty peel is thin too but I used it, as someone suggested earlier in the thread, by following up with a mask and my skin was much smoother than normal. Nice results. That makes me wonder if I should take advantage of getting it in the Fab Fit subscription.


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the Laura Mercier eye pencil that comes in box 30 a full size or a mini?


----------



## H_D (Nov 17, 2014)

Auntboo said:


> Is the Laura Mercier eye pencil that comes in box 30 a full size or a mini?


I got the eyeliner in my box and it is not full size but it isn't tiny either. It is .8g/.02 oz.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2014)

H_D said:


> I got the eyeliner in my box and it is not full size but it isn't tiny either. It is .8g/.02 oz.


i suppose any size bigger than the lord and berry eyeliner is a decent size for an eyeliner.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 17, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> I actually don't think they're allowed to make you send something back that they sent to you in error. Or am I confusing commerce laws on that one? I wonder if it was a case of someone making up an answer (having trained CS reps before, it terrifies me that some of them think that's a viable option), or confusing policies.


They can ask you to send something shipped in error back, but they must pay for the shipping costs to send it back. Depending on what it is, or the value of the item, companies can tell you to keep the incorrect item, it's at their discretion though.

ETA: This might be one of those things that vary from state to state.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i suppose any size bigger than the lord and berry eyeliner is a decent size for an eyeliner.


it is a bit bigger that lord and berry was


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i suppose any size bigger than the lord and berry eyeliner is a decent size for an eyeliner.


This cracked me up.   :rotfl:


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 17, 2014)

I wonder if maybe the Juice Beauty peels froze and thawed and it changed the consistency? I sampled this in the past and it wasn't especially runny. When I received my Temptu from Ipsy yesterday, there was definitely ice in it, ditto the Evian can. I'm just glad that nothing exploded.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 17, 2014)

My ellovi butter arrived liquified last month but I just checked and it is more solid. I would like more one day but I'm drowning in lotion products just from BB and PSMH alone. I never have to buy any. I have definitely received melted chocolate before but since I live in Miami I don't complain- it just comes with the territory.

Edit. On second thought I should buy it as my husband hates all scented lotions he may smell at bedtime. Since the vanilla ellovi smells like white chocolate I don't think he would complain of anything except that it makes him hungry. LOL


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 17, 2014)

Still no box over here. ZZZZZ. Can't wait until after next month / racked up points to go on a shopping spree and BOUNCE. My heart belongs to indies now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audra Lenore (Nov 17, 2014)

You think there will be any codes for Black Friday? I've got a couple thing in my cart, but I don't want to get them if I can get them for cheaper in a few days, lol.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 17, 2014)

AlleeCatt said:


> You think there will be any codes for Black Friday? I've got a couple thing in my cart, but I don't want to get them if I can get them for cheaper in a few days, lol.


I sure hope!! Same here and that would just be GREAT!!!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 17, 2014)

My box on my first account has had a status of "departed shipping partner facility" from Fishers, Indiana since the 12th.. FIVE days with no updates. I'm starting to get concerned that my box is going to get lost in translation and never make it to me... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 17, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My box on my first account has had a status of "departed shipping partner facility" from Fishers, Indiana since the 12th.. FIVE days with no updates. I'm starting to get concerned that my box is going to get lost in translation and never make it to me... &lt;_&lt;


You've got me nervous, now.  I signed up for a second sub and it made it to Fishers, IN, on the 15th.  I know it's only been 2 days with no updates, but I keep reading everyone else's experiences and starting to worry.

Well, in the end, I paid for the thing and they'll either give me points or a replacement box.  Actually, when I very first subscribed sometime last year, my box didn't come for more than two weeks after shipping (and no tracking updates).  They sent me out a replacement box and I ended up getting both of them.  (I offered to send one back but they said there was no need.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 17, 2014)

Good Lord, has ANYONE actually gotten a perfect box #30?  Darn missing eyeliner!  They said they'll send a replacement, but BB has had to spend so much time/money sending me stuff that they messed up on lately.  

Also grumpy about the BB cream sample being a peelie, BUT 70 review points?  Yes, please and thank you!  I'm loving this box, even with having to wait on my purple eyeliner!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 17, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> My box on my first account has had a status of "departed shipping partner facility" from Fishers, Indiana since the 12th.. FIVE days with no updates. I'm starting to get concerned that my box is going to get lost in translation and never make it to me... &lt;_&lt;


Mine's been sitting in the same place since the 10th. :/


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 17, 2014)

I got and love my box, I think I already posted about it. I don't remember. The model co lipstick matches my skintone so it's a base color for me to add other color to. I got my bacon chocolate bar and honeycomb chocolate bar in the mail today. They're good but I prefer the potato chip one I got with my box. I don't have shipping info or anything on the second sub I signed up for. Seems like it's taking forever.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 17, 2014)

I resubscribed and dragged my feet for a while about it. They say they will ship it on the 21st. I am dying, I want it to get here so bad! I have a wishlist in my head but I don't want to jinx it. I hope they don't just give me whatever leftovers they have.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 17, 2014)

I _finally _got a response from Birchbox about my messed up Box #30. Apparently, they will be sending me all of the missing samples except for the Klorane makeup remover I was suppose to receive - but apparently it's okay since they're letting me keep the Eyeko pencil they sent by mistake as a "special extra". Umm I don't think I can count it as an "extra" if it's replacing the item you're not sending me, lol. I'm definitely not blown away by their customer service this time around. I'm happy they're sending me most of the missing samples, but I guess I feel like they should since it's what my $10.00 chanced into this month. The tone of the email had a very "we're doing you a favor" feel to it, which is probably why I'm still a little irked by it. Maybe it was just this particular rep, because in the past I've always found their CS to be excellent. 





Oh well, I'm just super happy that I will get the Cuppa Cuppa mask and Laura Mercier pencil - yay!


----------



## jillybean307 (Nov 17, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> My box won't ship until the 22nd it says. I just want to know what I am getting!


If you can't see what box you're getting, you can call CS &amp; they'll reset your page. It happened to me this month and they fixed it within a minute.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 17, 2014)

My extra account that was resubbed before the 1st, still hasn't updated. The CS person said it would by the 15th. I did think there was fat chance of it updating or shipping on the 15th, since it was a weekend. But I did expect to see my box contents, today.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 18, 2014)

so i saw the sneak peek for December and wow i love more makeup options! torn between the mascara and the lipgloss, but wanted to ask you ladies another question, are pys choice emails always sent the same day every month, or just have to wait until they say when? like i know it was the 27th or whatever last month, is is the same this time around? thanks ahead of time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I read something that said 25/26.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 18, 2014)

I received the Toni&amp; Guy Shampoo and Conditioner this month. I wasn't as annoyed as I have been this year (this is the 5th month I am getting shampoo &amp; condition in a box this year) because I liked the other 2 T&amp;G products I received. So it turns out this stuff isn't half bad for the price. Not a ringing endorsement but it was moisturizing and smells good. I might buy it for use during the winter months if Ulta has it on sale.

Now I just hope they lay off for a while. I've been with Birchbox 28 months. Prior to 2014 I received shampoo and/or conditioner 5 times which was spread over 19 months. That's much more reasonable. Plus there are a TON of things that I have never received from them that I would love to try. Is it just coincidence that the only PYS month I opted not to pick one is the month shampoo/conditioner returned to me?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 18, 2014)

MessyJesi said:


> I think I read something that said 25/26.


You're right! 25th for Aces, 26th for everyone else


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 18, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I received the Toni&amp; Guy Shampoo and Conditioner this month. I wasn't as annoyed as I have been this year (this is the 5th month I am getting shampoo &amp; condition in a box this year) because I liked the other 2 T&amp;G products I received. So it turns out this stuff isn't half bad for the price. Not a ringing endorsement but it was moisturizing and smells good. I might buy it for use during the winter months if Ulta has it on sale.
> 
> Now I just hope they lay off for a while. I've been with Birchbox 28 months. Prior to 2014 I received shampoo and/or conditioner 5 times which was spread over 19 months. That's much more reasonable. Plus there are a TON of things that I have never received from them that I would love to try. Is it just coincidence that the only PYS month I opted not to pick one is the month shampoo/conditioner returned to me?


I feel your pain, I too got the Toni &amp; Guy. This is the 7th set this year.  I didn't pick anything this month either. I selected the no more than 4 times a year selection in my product category preferences for shampoo and conditioner but I guess it hasn't kicked in yet. I keep thinking  eventually they will run out of brands of shampoo and conditioner to send me. I think the only brand I haven't received is No. 4.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 18, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I think the only brand I haven't received is No. 4.


I got samples of that from somewhere else and I love it.  But I am not willing to pay that much for a full-sized shampoo or conditioner!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 18, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I might buy it for use during the winter months if Ulta has it on sale.


What Ulta has on sale has totally been dictating my shampoo and conditioner purchases for a long time now.  I wait until I have points (I get my hair dyed there so it adds up), then wait for the Beauty Break GWP deals they have from 11-3 Eastern on Wednesdays, and try to add a 20% off coupon, too, and sometimes they give you random extra "playtime" points that you have to use within a certain time period.  Then I look at what's on sale and pick shampoo and conditioner from there and get as much as I can for a small amount of money.  I regularly spend $25-40 for $150 worth of stuff!  (It just means I have to switch brands a lot.)

It's similar to how I use the Birchbox shop, actually, though BB codes and points easier to come by, but the Beauty Break GWPs from Ulta are way better than the pick2s from BB.


----------



## disconik (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got my box in!

I have box 42:

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Satin Taupe (Full Size) - So glad I got this color! It goes on nicely and has a LOVELY shimmer to it. It's a twist up and not a pencil you have to sharpen.

Fekkai Argan Extract Hair Mask (48g (1.69oz)) - This is a pretty good sized sample.  I think even Crystal Gayle could manage to get most of her hair treated with this size. Okay, maybe not. My hair is between my shoulder blades and I know I'd get at least two generous applications and a third light application. Nice scent. Lots of siloxanes (silicone/dimethicone), though. Trying to eliminate those from my hair care regimen so I'll likely pass it on.

Perlier Absolute Comfort Body Butter - White Almond (1 fl oz) - This is a decent sized sample and I love almond scents so I was alittle disappointed with this one.  It smells almondy for a second and then degrades into that cliche "old lady smell." I won a prize pack from Oxygen for the Nail'd It twitter premiere party and there was a bottle of CND's Almond hand lotion in it that is, like, POW!!!!! ALMOND!! so this was a bit of a bummer.  I don't have a problem making this my hand cream for my desk at work, though.

Supergoop CC Cream SF 40 in Fair to Light (3ml) - I'm going to give props to this sample on a couple of points. 1. You know how we all complained that supergoop would have these big long tubes with hardly any product in it? No more over sized tubes and the sample is FULL!  2. They gave me a shade I can probably actually use! I just knew they were going to send me Light to Medium so I was REALLY happy that it's Fair to Light. It's definitely more to the fair end of the spectrum and I'm glad. I can probably get about 3 applications out of the tube.

Tocca Florence (.15oz) - If you've seen the size of the vials they use in the Meet the Girls sampler box, this is the same size. This is VERY floral. The gardenia is the most powerful note when you smell the bottle.  A little goes a long way and now that it's been on my wrist for close to 30 minutes, you pick the tuberose and bergamor up more.It's one of those perfumes that is a little strong when you first put it on, but by the time you get to your destination, the sharp top notes have faded and you smell pretty.

Justin's Chocolate Almond Butter - *yawn* It'll be a nice thing to have up here for an emergency snack, I guess.  Maybe a good thing to dip pretzels sticks in? Had these before and they're not really my thing.  

All in all, I'm not nearly as bummed about this box in person as I was when my box page loaded. Everything is a good size and good quality.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 18, 2014)

For those of us who haven't had any updates on the location of our boxes, there is hope!

After 5 days of being MIA, my box is out for delivery!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 18, 2014)

Sigh, my box was "born" 10 days ago, and has been sitting in NJ for 8. Ridic.


----------



## Julie Casey (Nov 18, 2014)

My box departed IN on November 10 with no further updates...FINALLY delivered today after 8 days!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Nov 18, 2014)

So this is weird..

I came home to two boxes on my door step. Y regular birchbox and a little square box, like the one you get products you've bought in. I figured it would just be my missing cuppa sample, but I opened it to find a two sample pack with a sticker that says "your free gift". It had the purple laqa lube in it and a sample ofthe Harvey prince Ageless perfume. There's nothing that mentions it being for aces status or anything. Just a random two pack sample! Pretty weird, but It made my day!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 18, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> What Ulta has on sale has totally been dictating my shampoo and conditioner purchases for a long time now.  I wait until I have points (I get my hair dyed there so it adds up), then wait for the Beauty Break GWP deals they have from 11-3 Eastern on Wednesdays, and try to add a 20% off coupon, too, and sometimes they give you random extra "playtime" points that you have to use within a certain time period.  Then I look at what's on sale and pick shampoo and conditioner from there and get as much as I can for a small amount of money.  I regularly spend $25-40 for $150 worth of stuff!  (It just means I have to switch brands a lot.)
> 
> It's similar to how I use the Birchbox shop, actually, though BB codes and points easier to come by, but the Beauty Break GWPs from Ulta are way better than the pick2s from BB.


Shopping twin! I do something very similar   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 19, 2014)

Both of my boxes came! I admit I wasn't really feeling it when I saw what I was getting but now that I have them in hand I have to say that I'm pleased. All of the samples are a decent size and I absolutely love the Cynthia Rwley Lip Stain in Dahlia! Bonus: I got 2 different Chocopods and they happen to be my favorite flavors!


----------



## nanina02 (Nov 19, 2014)

For people whose boxes don't update on shipping, how long do you wait before contacting bb? Or do you not even bother contacting them? Thank you for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

I have to give big props to Kathryn-BB CS rep who has been helping with my nightmare November.

Long story short.  I cancelled my yearly sub and thought I was opted in for Nov (account showed active) I did the PYS for Cuppa mask.  On the 10th my box did not update.  Contacted BB was informed my account was not active.  After back and fourth the resolution I got was A++

1) Nov box is comped 

2) I got 100 points

3) THey are sending me the Cuppa sample

I am so happy that I was firm but fair and that they went above and beyond to work on the situation and keep me as a customer!  So excited to see what I get when my box ships this month (11/28 ish)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 19, 2014)

nanina02 said:


> For people whose boxes don't update on shipping, how long do you wait before contacting bb? Or do you not even bother contacting them? Thank you for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I only had to do this once.  It was back with my very first box, ever.  I waited about 2 weeks before contacting them.  (I was new to sub boxes at that point and didn't really know how long things *should* be taking.)  They made it right for me and I ended up with 2 (identical) boxes that month.

My box for my new account is finally in Atlanta.  Tracking didn't update and didn't update and then, overnight, it did.  I'm getting impatient these days.  Amazon Prime has spoiled me -- 1- or 2-day shipping, deliveries on Sunday, etc.  I want everything NOW!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2014)

did anyone see a survey for the box shipping on narvar after the box was delivered to your house? well, i filled it out and gave newgisitics a new one, lol. i want ups mail innovations back.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 19, 2014)

My November box came with the Toni and Guy serum spilled all over the box. The whole thing was just a greasy mask and unusable. I sent them pics and they are sending me a new box which is probably a different box. Now I have to wait to see what's inside! They said my box on the page will update eventually with the new box contents but it hasn't changed yet (even though I got a shipping notification). Has anyone had this happen? How long did you have to wait before the website showed your new box?


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

My box (35) came yesterday. I signed up for text message alerts but all I got was "You box shipped." I liked the Amika. Normally masks are too heavy for my fine hair. The Cuppa smelled amazeballs but I noticed a slight tingly sensation around my mouth that made me freak out slightly. But I didn't wake up with hives a la Solange Knowles and my skin does feel a bit tighter.  The Gilcrest and Soames is as bad as everyone said. It says something about sea extracts. I think it's mermaid snot. I can't even use it as hand cream at my desk at work because it smells so bad. The Maryloumanizer was tiny but I like the color. Same with the Cynthia Rowley- I got heartthrob and it comes on lighter than the tube.


----------



## liilak (Nov 19, 2014)

My Cuppa Cuppa came in the mail today!  Hope everyone is getting theirs.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 19, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> So this is weird..
> 
> I came home to two boxes on my door step. Y regular birchbox and a little square box, like the one you get products you've bought in. I figured it would just be my missing cuppa sample, but I opened it to find a two sample pack with a sticker that says "your free gift". It had the purple laqa lube in it and a sample ofthe Harvey prince Ageless perfume. There's nothing that mentions it being for aces status or anything. Just a random two pack sample! Pretty weird, but It made my day!


I got the Laqa and HP today too (though my regular box came on Saturday). I remembered what it is! It's for referrals. They had a period (maybe it's still going?) where they said you would get extra deluxe samples for referring people.

I want to try the lip stuff, but it's still frozen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 19, 2014)

liilak said:


> My Cuppa Cuppa came in the mail today!  Hope everyone is getting theirs.


That's great news!  Going to stalk my mailbox today


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 19, 2014)

I chose the Cuppa Cuppa mask as my PYS. I got the e-mail saying it was not included in my box but would be shipped seperately. On Saturday, I received my box inside a bigger box with the Cuppa Cuppa mask. The yesterday I got an e-mail saying I got 100 points for my box shipping late. I got it on the 15th which is pretty typical so I didn't even realize my box had shipped late. Then today I got an envelope from Birchbox with another Cuppa Cuppa mask! I lucked out this month.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 19, 2014)

STILL waiting. At this point, I go out of town tomorrow. The following week starts PYS for December. Annoyed that I don't even have this month before I have to pick Dec.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 19, 2014)

I finally emailed today about the GWP I was supposed to receive for purchasing 2 gift subs. I ordered 10 days ago, and have heard nothing. Still no email response.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I have to give big props to Kathryn-BB CS rep who has been helping with my nightmare November.
> 
> Long story short.  I cancelled my yearly sub and thought I was opted in for Nov (account showed active) I did the PYS for Cuppa mask.  On the 10th my box did not update.  Contacted BB was informed my account was not active.  After back and fourth the resolution I got was A++
> 
> ...


This is a perfect example of the inconsistency of Customer Service. I dealt with the very same rep about my missing sample, and I was  given incorrect information and told that my sample  had been sent, when in fact what was sent was my other box.


----------



## tamberella (Nov 19, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> I chose the Cuppa Cuppa mask as my PYS. I got the e-mail saying it was not included in my box but would be shipped seperately. On Saturday, I received my box inside a bigger box with the Cuppa Cuppa mask. The yesterday I got an e-mail saying I got 100 points for my box shipping late. I got it on the 15th which is pretty typical so I didn't even realize my box had shipped late. Then today I got an envelope from Birchbox with another Cuppa Cuppa mask! I lucked out this month.


You most certainly did!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2014)

i got my cuppa tea sample in the mail today with a personal note. all is well again and i feel bad for being a meanie when my pys wasn't showing in my box history. this is not the first box switcharoo i had from birchbox.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 19, 2014)

While I'm happy everyone (else) is getting their sample, it's really just making me angrier that I haven't gotten it or a response to my email about that or my missing GWP. Heading on over to Birchbox to cancel.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> This is a perfect example of the inconsistency of Customer Service. I dealt with the very same rep about my missing sample, and I was  given incorrect information and told that my sample  had been sent, when in fact what was sent was my other box.


I am sorry.  I agree Birchbox is really inconsistent with their customer service.  Which is why when I contact them (I am totally not saying you do not do this ) I am firm and tell them that 1. I am unhappy 2. I propose several resolutions 3. I ask when I can expect a response 4. I let them know how their response is making me feel i.e.: mad, stupid, like they don't care about me as a customer.

And to be honest I am probably a "problem" customer to them.  I contact them when I need to about issues and am like a dog with a bone on follow up.  I always do those "rate our service emails" and if I got bad service or am unhappy I tell them why.

I hope that they are able to get the issue for you resolved.  My account was just a FUBAR this month and I am happy they made it right since it was partly their fault (one CSR did not switch it to monthly, one state she would contact IT, never got back to me etc)


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got tracking for my first box, super excited to what I get.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 19, 2014)

@ ~ I am expecting my first box too! Ship date is tomorrow. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay, my second box is arriving tomorrow.  I'm excited but I'm also, like, not excited, because I've received half of these samples before on my main account.

NOT getting maple bacon chocolate will make me happy.  I've had the honeycomb one before and liked it well enough, and one other variety.  But I've never had the potato chip one and that sounds really interesting.  I'd be happy with firecracker, too.

Guess I have chocolate on the brain tonight.  (The past two weeks have been major sugar overdoses because I bought 70% off Halloween candy at Target...)


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 19, 2014)

Quick run down. I hv 3 accounts, 2 with cuppa cuppa PYS. I hv no tracking, no preview. I emailed for each account and got only one reponse-that my account was new and I had to wait 10 days for preview/shipping. My newest account is 8 or so months old. I finally called Monday about my 3 subs and the results were not good. My CS was great but she showed all my accounts as inactive! I sent proof of payment on all 3 and my confirmation on my 2 PYS. She seemed nice but completely flabbergasted!!!! Supposed to get a call back but that was Monday and I've still heard nothing back!!!! I was polite but firm. I'm going to give it till 10am my time tomorrow(72 hrs) And then I'm calling back. At this point I want ALL of Decemeber's boxes free and points for each account, as well as, my already paid for November boxes. Do y'all think that's too much too ask for? And should I still be demanding over my PYS or just be happy to get sonething?


----------



## liilak (Nov 19, 2014)

You should definitely call back and say how upset you are because of this!  I think the least they could do is send you sorry points plus your November boxes plus your PYS.  Because that's what you paid for.  As for the December boxes, I don't think that's too much to ask but it's up to them to honor that or not.



SouthernSass said:


> Quick run down. I hv 3 accounts, 2 with cuppa cuppa PYS. I hv no tracking, no preview. I emailed for each account and got only one reponse-that my account was new and I had to wait 10 days for preview/shipping. My newest account is 8 or so months old. I finally called Monday about my 3 subs and the results were not good. My CS was great but she showed all my accounts as inactive! I sent proof of payment on all 3 and my confirmation on my 2 PYS. She seemed nice but completely flabbergasted!!!! Supposed to get a call back but that was Monday and I've still heard nothing back!!!! I was polite but firm. I'm going to give it till 10am my time tomorrow(72 hrs) And then I'm calling back. At this point I want ALL of Decemeber's boxes free and points for each account, as well as, my already paid for November boxes. Do y'all think that's too much too ask for? And should I still be demanding over my PYS or just be happy to get sonething?


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. I've never had problems like this before! Any problems I have had were taken care of in emails with points and a quick solution. She couldn't even open one of my accounts, like it didn't exist! I hate talking to CS in general (anywhere) but I'm definitely gonna ask for my November to be fixed correctly and some kind of extra for the hassle, points I guess. I don't want to be taken advantage of OR be unreasonable in what I ask for. I'm really mad but I definitely want to keep it in prospective. All my other boxes turned out so good this month so of course there would be problems here!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 20, 2014)

I think there are changes going on in the background that they will probably unveil for next year. We know they have already figured out and stopped the sending gift cards with points thing. So they must be closely looking at all the other ways their system has been gamed. The new wording for sample reviews - up tp 50 points - likely means that change will be coming down the line. I only hope they are smart enough (and I think they are) to announce that before people get the 6/7/8 sample boxes. I think it's very possible they are not happy about subscribers having multiple accounts and they are working on that now. It could explain why in just our little MUT world there have been issues with people who have multi's. I have a few others thoughts on this but I'm starting to sounds paranoid.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 20, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I think it's very possible they are not happy about subscribers having multiple accounts and they are working on that now. It could explain why in just our little MUT world there have been issues with people who have multi's


What percentage of people do you think have multiple accounts?  Because if it is a significant number, they could see a big drop in subscribers if they start actively discouraging it.  (However, it might be just a small group of people who are overrepresented here and among bloggers.)

I agree that they're probably not happy about certain antics that are going on (like canceling and resubbing with 100 point codes, which I am definitely guilty of).  It also seems like they took care of some problems they were having with respect to multiple accounts when they got rid of buying gift cards with points.

On the one hand, if they are losing money because of their points system, as a company, they have to do something about that if they want to stay in business.  On the other hand, a lot of subscribers stick around (or have multiple subs) *because* of the points system.  I'd be less inclined to stay subscribed on either account if they started changing too much.  I've had about all the Gilchrist and Soames I can take.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 20, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> On the one hand, if they are losing money because of their points system, as a company, they have to do something about that if they want to stay in business.  On the other hand, a lot of subscribers stick around (or have multiple subs) *because* of the points system.  I'd be less inclined to stay subscribed on either account if they started changing too much.  I've had about all the Gilchrist and Soames I can take.



That's why I think they are messing around in the background. They are just looking and weighing things right now. The easiest way to resolve points issues is to have a set policy for every issue in which points play a part. This would certainly explain limiting it to 50 points per box per month. I also think the secondary issue there is points jealousy so moving forward all boxes earn 50 points and the only advantage to more than 5 samples is the samples themselves. Which is fine if the 6th sample is chocolate or a bonus chapstick. The last 8 item box I received was R+Co. foils (shampoo/conditioner/styling product). I have zero interest in that so was only pleased because it garnered me 30 points. 

I'll take your Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion if you take my shampoos/conditioners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If they do start working to limit subscribers to one box they better be working on making those boxes fit more to the individual or they will eventually see a big drop in long term subscribers.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 20, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I'll take your Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion if you take my shampoos/conditioners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If they do start working to limit subscribers to one box they better be working on making those boxes fit more to the individual or they will eventually see a big drop in long term subscribers.


Don't want the shampoos and conditioners!  (Unless they want to send No. 4 my way.  I like that one and I would never pay anywhere near what they charge for a full-size bottle.)  The samples are never big enough for me to use even once (I have a lot of hair).  (Will gladly take brightly-colored lipsticks, nail polish, skin/complexion stuff -- both anti-acne and anti-aging -- SPF, hand cream, cleansers, exfoliators, makeup remover, most primers, non-G&amp;S bath/body stuff, liquid eyeliner, mascara, blush/cheek stains, etc.  There's plenty they have that I like, I just only seem to be getting it about half the time.)

Agree about making the boxes fit the individual.  I don't feel like they use the profile at all right now (other than number of perfume samples).  It's more a case of them just sending whatever I haven't already received.  And if they are giving us points for reviews, why not start using the review information to tailor the boxes to us better?  I don't think they have to select 5-6 items just for me in a unique box that no one else gets -- that wouldn't be practical (and can you imagine the warehouse screw-ups?).  But maybe there is a happy medium.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 20, 2014)

Box is out for delivery woohoo!


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 20, 2014)

Really loved my Cuppa Cuppa, and I got about 3 uses out of my "single use" tube.  I didn't want to lay it on so thick that it ran into my eyes.  And it definitely didn't go bad or anything during the week it was open.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my boxes today (dupes). Happier with them in person than I was before I got them, but it's still definitely a box I don't need two of!

eyeko fat stick in Satin Taupe - Happy about this...it's a nice neutral that I will try out as a base under my shadows!

Fekkai masque - Smells good and is a good sample size - I can probably get 3 uses out of each one.

Perlier body butter - It smells okay and feels nice. I'll keep it in my bag to use at work!

Supergoop CC cream - blah. They did send me Fair to Light this time, so I'll try it and see if the color match is better than the last they sent me.

Tocca Florence - It's a great sample size. However, it's just not a scent I like. I don't think it smells bad, it just doesn't suit me...it's very floral, mostly gardenia. I'll see if my mom likes it, and if not, I'll use it as a room spray.

Justin's Almond Butter - boring. It doesn't taste bad, I'll eat it. But wish I'd gotten chocolate instead!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly, I say if you are having problems, CALL CS. I know it's easier to send an email, but with the phone call, you get immediate service. I get that some of you hate talking on the phone, but look at this as practice. You'll end up with better, faster solutions to your problems instead of waiting for someone to get around to you. 

I also finally received Nov. late yesterday. Meh. I seriously wish they'd STOP with the Gilchrist &amp; Soames. I have never received a product from them I like. I go to enough hotels, I don't need to pay to get hotel worthy samples. If anyone wants the shower gel, let a gal know!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 20, 2014)

Came home to my 2nd account's box shoved in my mailbox.

Yay, firecracker chocopod (no bacon).  Will save it for later, though.  Am getting ready to do some intense cardio and I prefer to have a completely empty stomach for that.

The ModelCo lipstick in "Get Naked" will be interesting with my skin tone, but I've gotten away with nude lipsticks before.  So we'll see.  I've pretty much tried most of the other stuff before, except the Klorane dry shampoo.  I'm not a dry shampoo user but I suppose I could always use it, see what happens, then take a shower and wash my hair anyway if I don't like the result.  No risk except a few minutes of extra time.  I guess that's the point of Birchbox, anyway, is discovering new things.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok help because this was my first birchbox. I got my box today and my card says I should have the eyeko stick but it's not in my box.

Should I email them?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok help because this was my first birchbox. I got my box today and my card says I should have the eyeko stick but it's not in my box.
> 
> Should I email them?


Yes! They will generally either send you the missing sample or reward you some points to make up for it.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok help because this was my first birchbox. I got my box today and my card says I should have the eyeko stick but it's not in my box.
> 
> Should I email them?


Yes!  They will likely send you the eyeko, comp you 100 points or send you a whole new box.

FYI if they say they will send a whole new box, do your reviews for points now, and when your new box page loads (you don't always get the same box) you will get to do the points for the new box.  Hope that makes sense.

I personally always attach photos to my email so take a picture of the box and product card but defintely let them know!

That is too big of a sample not to get!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you ladies I will email them first thing in the morning!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 21, 2014)

Update: Response already, they can't send the sample since they're out but they gave me 100 points so I'm happy! Yay free box.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I was able to view my box today! Even though I was too late to choose a sample, I ended up getting some anyway. I'm getting the Cuppa cuppa, not soap radio, Cynthia Rowley lip in Valentine, supergoop, the makeup remover (Krelane?), and a chocolate snack I can't remember. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally got to view my box!!!!! (Don't know when it will be in my hands, but this is exciting)

I am getting: 

Juer Matte Moisture Tint

Dr. Jart+ Ceramindin Cream

Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo (1.0 oz)

Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24hr Mascara 

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

And some chocolate.

So far I am okay with the this box, have never tried any of this stuff and the body wash will be great for my gym bag or something, same with the dry shampoo.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2014)

Just had my box page load on my 2nd box.

Not thrilled with the contents...but...I used a code so the box was free and I get to review 6 items so I came out ahead of the game.

I'm getting :

Not Soap radio- can definitely use this at the gym - happy with this sample

Gilchrist &amp; soammes- got in my first box and hate their stuff-going to homeless shelter pile with the rest of my hotel soaps etc.

Fekkai hair mask- happy to try

Almond butter snack-will try but would have rather had any of the other treats.

Laura mercier eye liner - hope I get the purple. This was the best sample in this box

Dr lipp- have this sample - don't love it.

I'm not typically a complainer and a 6 item box is always a win. I guess I'm just disappointed because I ordered a second box in the hopes of getting some things my secret Santa really wanted. Well that isn't happening. Guess I can hit up the trade threads but I'm not thinking any of these items are super trade worthy.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 22, 2014)

My second box loaded finally. I'm getting jouer moisture ting, have it already but like it so happy. Chuao chocolate, hopefully not the firecracker. Cynthia Rowly lip stain. Amika dry shampoo. Borghese mud mask. Delle day cream.

Excited for everything. This box seems almost better than my main box. Well yes it is better. I can't use the model co lipstick by itself because it's my face color.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 23, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I think there are changes going on in the background that they will probably unveil for next year. We know they have already figured out and stopped the sending gift cards with points thing. So they must be closely looking at all the other ways their system has been gamed. The new wording for sample reviews - up tp 50 points - likely means that change will be coming down the line. I only hope they are smart enough (and I think they are) to announce that before people get the 6/7/8 sample boxes. I think it's very possible they are not happy about subscribers having multiple accounts and they are working on that now.* It could explain why in just our little MUT world there have been issues with people who have multi's*. I have a few others thoughts on this but I'm starting to sounds paranoid.


*I've been somewhat out of the loop lately. What kind of issues have people been having related to having more than one account?*



SneakyBurrito said:


> Don't want the shampoos and conditioners!  (Unless they want to send No. 4 my way.  I like that one and I would never pay anywhere near what they charge for a full-size bottle.)  The samples are never big enough for me to use even once (I have a lot of hair).  (Will gladly take brightly-colored lipsticks, nail polish, skin/complexion stuff -- both anti-acne and anti-aging -- SPF, hand cream, cleansers, exfoliators, makeup remover, most primers, non-G&amp;S bath/body stuff, liquid eyeliner, mascara, blush/cheek stains, etc.  There's plenty they have that I like, I just only seem to be getting it about half the time.)
> 
> Agree about making the boxes fit the individual.  I don't feel like they use the profile at all right now (other than number of perfume samples).  It's more a case of them just sending whatever I haven't already received.  And if they are giving us points for reviews, why not start using the review information to tailor the boxes to us better?  I don't think they have to select 5-6 items just for me in a unique box that no one else gets -- that wouldn't be practical (and can you imagine the warehouse screw-ups?).  But maybe there is a happy medium.


*In regards to personalization, does anyone else have this on their account? *





*I received an email from Birchbox a few weeks ago inviting me to test this new feature. Anyone else?*


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 24, 2014)

I am having such a whack birchbox month, y'all. First my main account was showing active, even though it wasn't. If you'll recall, I asked CS to resub me to monthly, and I thought they had, but it was inactive. I figured this out in time to loose my sample reservation. But whatever.

Then on my alt account, which resubscribeded before the 1st, they sent me an Oct box, and didn't send my Nov box on that account until late last week. I still can't see what I'm getting on the 2nd account, and my first account says the birchbox was delivered, and it totally wasn't. This was per USPS tracking, too. It explicitly says they delivered it to my mailbox on Friday. I got junk mail Friday and Saturday, so I know my mail came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wah wah wah. I emailed them about the missing box, but maybe account #2 will update tomorrow. I hope I get the motherlode box, to make up for all of this. I totally suspect my mail man screwed up, again. Maybe one of my neighbors is sitting around with a hair mask on, smelling like mermaid snot, wondering what the heck nipple balm is for.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 24, 2014)

My box was still "arrived at their shipping partner" on the 20th in the am. How long does it usually take for a box to arrive? 

I only ask because I am having issue with PSMH and I might be worried.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 25, 2014)

Update on my November BB fiasco. My alt account updated! I am getting the Cindy Loumanizer, which was one of the things I really wanted. The rest of the box is okay. I will try it all. Only one repeat from previous months and it's a masque, which I can trade or use.

My main account is under request for a replacement box, which will probably be a totally different box. It wasn't a terrible box, but I am thrilled to get a re-roll. There were a lot of things I wanted to try in the Nov boxes, and that box had none of them. They might end up sending me points if they run out of boxes. I am cool with that. Especially, since I quickly reviewed the Nov items from the old-missing box.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my first box today.  Pretty quick considering it was a 11/20 ship date.  The chocolate and the eyeko fat stick were the highlight of the box for me.  The Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain was not.   This was an extra with a promo code.    Half full hand cream, bent perfume vial and No 4 Hair Prime and Protect rounded out the box.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my second box I signed up for this month and pretty happy with the box:

Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner (love this mask!)

theBalm Cindy-Lou Manizer 

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash in Awash in a field of four-leaf clover

Curl Keeper Gel Sample

and the yummy Vosges Chocolats in Pink Himalayan Salt and Caramel

The strange thing is that the regular box was packaged in a bigger box and in the bigger box there was a *Full Size *Cynthia Rowley Cream Lip Stain in Heartthrob in the box.  The invoice said it was free with a "gift subscription" but my subscription wasn't a gift sub.  Oh well I will just accept it from the Karma goddess for having such a hard time with Birchbox this month in general. (I swear I am cursed by the Hairkops Foils).


----------



## Kelli (Nov 25, 2014)

I signed up for a second box a couple days ago and my account now has a non-clicky truck for Nov. I hope I get a good box! You never know with the late sign up ones.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2014)

I contacted BB today as they had told me my November box would be comped (due to my account showing active but never sent box) but I never got a credit on my credit card just an email with the box total zeroed out.

Today I was told I am not getting a November box (it was supposed to ship 11/28/14) that they are not crediting my credit card and that I prepaid for December but that they are making sure I am not charged again for December???  It was early this AM when I read that and I did not get it so I refrained from responding.  I think I need to read it out loud haha


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 27, 2014)

The four leaf clover shower gel from Soap Not Radio smells really good. I can't quite figure out exactly what it smells like, and that is driving me crazy. I definitely smell orange behind some green and herbal notes, though.


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 27, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> The four leaf clover shower gel from Soap Not Radio smells really good. I can't quite figure out exactly what it smells like, and that is driving me crazy. I definitely smell orange behind some green and herbal notes, though.


I think it says green and white tea on the bottle and to me it has a slight smell of lime.  I really like it too!  It's way better than the yellow one which I honestly found quite mediocre


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 27, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I signed up for a second box a couple days ago and my account now has a non-clicky truck for Nov. I hope I get a good box! You never know with the late sign up ones.


I am getting a November box with my recent subscription - it should arrive on 12/9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hipsterhippo (Nov 27, 2014)

I subbed yesterday and it says my ship date is 12/6, so I'm hoping that means my first box is the December box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> I subbed yesterday and it says my ship date is 12/6, so I'm hoping that means my first box is the December box.


It won't be December, unfortunately. Birchbox has implemented a plan where if you subscribe before the 1st you get that month's box (in this case, November) and they bill you on the 1st for the next month (December). I subscribed for a 2nd account which also said it will ship December 6th, but having done this before, I did it on purpose this time so I'm guaranteed a November box on that account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

hipsterhippo said:


> I subbed yesterday and it says my ship date is 12/6, so I'm hoping that means my first box is the December box.


yep, it'll be a November box...but take heart, most of the boxes were really pretty good this month!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 27, 2014)

i cant find the thread for the birchbox december, did they take it down or is it just not showing up on my computer?


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> yep, it'll be a November box...but take heart, most of the boxes were really pretty good this month!


I can't find a link to see what is in my box. When I log in, it gives me a tracking number but no other info.

Under "your box" it just gives me a link to join - weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Nov 27, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i cant find the thread for the birchbox december, did they take it down or is it just not showing up on my computer?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135010-birchbox-december-2014-spoilers/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I can't find a link to see what is in my box. When I log in, it gives me a tracking number but no other info.
> 
> Under "your box" it just gives me a link to join - weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It probably won't let you see your box contents until after you've already got the box. If it hasn't updated your box page 10 days aftrr you get the shipping e-mail, call Birchbox CS and tell them load your box page. Until then, no need to worry. It's not unusual for your first Birchbox to not be visible on the site right away.Edited to add: Mine usually ship 5 days after I re-activate my account and the box page appears 5 days after the shipping date.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 27, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> It probably won't let you see your box contents until after you've already got the box. If it hasn't updated your box page 10 days aftrr you get the shipping e-mail, call Birchbox CS and tell them load your box page. Until then, no need to worry. It's not unusual for your first Birchbox to not be visible on the site right away.
> 
> Edited to add: Mine usually ship 5 days after I re-activate my account and the box page appears 5 days after the shipping date.


Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 28, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you have the Birchbox app you can check there.  My Nov box (that CS said I would not get) tracking is on my account but no box.  I logged in on my phone via the app and saw my box.  It is the Joie, Dang, Not soap, mary lou, eslor and bain de terre oil.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 28, 2014)

When I log into my account, it shows the items in my November box, which is on it's way. However, none of these samples are featured under the "November Box" link. It's like I am getting an entirely different box as my first box.

I shouldn't be getting a "welcome" box because this is not a gift subscription and the CS person I talked to after subscribing assured me I was getting the November box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what items are you getting? Wondering if they're things others got this month that just aren't under the box link, or what?


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 28, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Just out of curiosity, what items are you getting? Wondering if they're things others got this month that just aren't under the box link, or what?


Ofra pencil, temptu highlighter, YuBe cream, caudalie serum, and Liz Earle polish


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

I just logged into my new account and that's what it showed for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not bad, just not as nice as the late boxes Ive been seeing and it does seem like more of a welcome box than a Nov box. I got that Yube in my welcome box on my main account and the Liz Earle also (but I love that, so YAY for that).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah, sorry you guys are getting lackluster boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you both get stellar December boxes to make up for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 28, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I just logged into my new account and that's what it showed for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not bad, just not as nice as the late boxes Ive been seeing and it does seem like more of a welcome box than a Nov box. I got that Yube in my welcome box on my main account and the Liz Earle also (but I love that, so YAY for that).


But it shouldn't be a "welcome" box - that's the whole reason I contacted CS this afternoon - I have to wait until Monday to hopefully get a response.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> But it shouldn't be a "welcome" box - that's the whole reason I contacted CS this afternoon - I have to wait until Monday to hopefully get a response.


When I first subbed, I got a welcome box, too, even though mine wasn't a gift sub. I don't know how or why they decide what box you get when you sub after the month starts, but I'm not sure there's any guarantee of a certain box? They might give you some points to make up for it, though!


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 28, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> When I first subbed, I got a welcome box, too, even though mine wasn't a gift sub. I don't know how or why they decide what box you get when you sub after the month starts, but I'm not sure there's any guarantee of a certain box? They might give you some points to make up for it, though!


I will let you know - so far (new member) I have had very good experience with CS


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

Since mine is a second account and stuff, I kind of figured I'd get a welcome type box, but was hopeful for a Nov.  I'm not really disappointed, it's all stuff I will probably use. I have been curious about those universal brow pencils. My brows are black and its always hard getting a good shade for them (black can be too black, brunette is too light and looks off), so I have no clue how one shade should work for all.

The Liz Earle is awesome, so that alone (well and all the points I got: 50 on my main for the referral, plus the 110 on the new account since I used a 1oo pt code when I signed up), makes this whole second account worthwhile for me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

When I first logged in it showed my second sub was getting Cuppa, Cindy Loumanizer, Harvey Prince, Voges and some other thing. Not a bad box but I got the the Cuppa and loumanizer on my main. Then I went to review the items and the welcome box magically appeared. I would love that box as it comes with Liz Earle.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a new subscriber.  My box was shipped on Nov.19 and still hasn't been rec'd by USPS.  Is this normal? 

What are y'all referring to when you talk about "clicky truck"?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 29, 2014)

lloronita said:


> I'm a new subscriber.  My box was shipped on Nov.19 and still hasn't been rec'd by USPS.  Is this normal?
> 
> What are y'all referring to when you talk about "clicky truck"?


welcome. clicky truck answer and more found here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## lloronita (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 30, 2014)

According to CS:

Every subscription will always begin with a Welcome Box. This box is an introduction to our service and will contain some of our universal favorites and best sellers.

This seems weird to me, because according to site FAQ and an article CS sent me:

• Brace your mailbox! We'll send you the current month's Birchbox within 10 days. It will always include five personalized beauty samples from across categories (hair, makeup, skincare, bod—you get the idea).

What is a Welcome Box?

A "welcome box" is a Birchbox filled with our best sellers that work for everyone. A welcome box is the first box sent for all gift subscriptions.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

I mentioned it before, but when I first subbed 3 years ago, I got a welcome box, and I feel like it wasn't out of the ordinary then! And then it seemed like only gift subs were getting them for quite a while. Maybe they're going back to the welcome boxes for all?

The welcome boxes are actually a pretty smart idea, to me - they can send out remaining products from previous months that they don't have enough of to put in an entire box variation without worrying about product repeats. But if they are going back to them, they should probably update the site to reflect that!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> According to CS:
> 
> Every subscription will always begin with a Welcome Box. This box is an introduction to our service and will contain some of our universal favorites and best sellers.
> 
> ...


When I bought myself a year subscription in June or July, I'm pretty sure I didn't get a welcome box. I think it was a variation of that month's box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 30, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> According to CS:
> 
> Every subscription will always begin with a Welcome Box. This box is an introduction to our service and will contain some of our universal favorites and best sellers.
> 
> ...


CS replied to my last email were I included the above paragraphs:

"Hi there,

Thanks for your email. So sorry for the confusion! It looks like we need to update that!

For the trouble, I have added 100 Birchbox Points to your account , which is equal to $10 in our shop. You are able to read more about our Points Program and other ways to earn here.

Again, sorry for the confusion and I hope that you enjoy your future boxes! 

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!"

Their CS is one of the most efficient and helpful I have encountered through my sub box journey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 30, 2014)

I feel like an idiot. I got two of my coworkers to subscribe by showing them all the box variations, as well as my box. Hurray for my referral points!!!!! Yeah, not so much. Both of their boxes loaded today and neither of them are getting November boxes! Both are disappointed and now I feel like I mislead them. I have 3 subs. One for me, my daughter, and my mom. Both my daughter's and my mom's subs were added within the last 9 month's and neither one received a 'Welcome Box'!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 30, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> Both my daughter's and my mom's subs were added within the last 9 month's and neither one received a 'Welcome Box'!


I referred myself for a second sub in early November and I got a November box.  (Haha, even had the same Juice Beauty peel that I got for my PYS in my main box.)

They should use the stuff they're putting in the welcome boxes as pick 2s and stop with the Hairkop foils.  Unless they really ran out of November boxes (it's late in the month at this point -- I think I signed up for my second account on the 8th).


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 30, 2014)

Both my referrals signed up on the 20th. Do y'all think that makes a difference? No clue as to the date my family added our other two subs. Just talked to my neighbor who subscribed through my referral link last month on the 12 and she didn't get a Welcome Box.


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 30, 2014)

I understand if they ran out but they should explain that to the people who are subscribing!!!!!!

I'd love to have the welcome box they are getting! Lol. Maybe we can do some trading.......


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 30, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I understand if they ran out but they should explain that to the people who are subscribing!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to have the welcome box they are getting! Lol. Maybe we can do some trading.......


I'm getting:

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit

Ofra Universal Eyebrow Pencil

TEMPTU S/B Highlighter

Are your coworkers getting the same "welcome box"?

From CS, it sounded like a very recent change - mid month maybe.

It could be they decided to go to welcome boxes for everyone to make it easier when handling new subscriptions.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 30, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> It could be they decided to go to welcome boxes for everyone to make it easier when handling new subscriptions.


And could explain why our pick-twos are junk if they're saving the good past samples for welcome boxes.


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 30, 2014)

@

Yes, that's the box! Think they were mainly disappointed that they wouldn't be getting any chocolate! Lol.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 30, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> @
> 
> Yes, that's the box! Think they were mainly disappointed that they wouldn't be getting any chocolate! Lol.


That's the main reason for me as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel you guys...I was so excited for some chocolate and instead I got that almond butter...which was chocolatey, sure...but...both boxes? SEND ME SOME CHUAO BB


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
> 
> ...



I was thinking of emailing CS myself, but didn't want to rock the boat as these are pretty nice samples. Knowing my luck my 2nd Nov box would be Gilchrest and Soames stuff and almond butter instead of chocolate.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

For a welcome box, this one is pretty good IMO. My welcome box on my main account a few months ago was much more lackluster...and that Liz Earle is just so awesome, that I am happy to be getting more.

Has anyone's welcome boxes shipped? Mine was "born" or whatever on the 26th and the tracking says it was picked up by a shipping partner on that date and NOTHING since. Just wondering if anyone else has that kind of tracking.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2014)

Kelli said:


> For a welcome box, this one is pretty good IMO. My welcome box on my main account a few months ago was much more lackluster...and that Liz Earle is just so awesome, that I am happy to be getting more.
> 
> Has anyone's welcome boxes shipped? Mine was "born" or whatever on the 26th and the tracking says it was picked up by a shipping partner on that date and NOTHING since. Just wondering if anyone else has that kind of tracking.


Me!  Same thing.  Tracking states picked up at 7:10pm in Mt Juliet TN and nothing since.  I also have something else from them from 11/21/14 that shows as picked up and no movement.  I think in the navar system it showed my box delivery date as 12/9!  I have checked it in every tracking system and no updates.  Considering they weren't going to send it to me and I am getting a free box and got comped 100 points I am trying to be patient.

It's not working.  lol


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 1, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Me! Same thing. Tracking states picked up at 7:10pm in Mt Juliet TN and nothing since. I also have something else from them from 11/21/14 that shows as picked up and no movement. I think in the navar system it showed my box delivery date as 12/9! I have checked it in every tracking system and no updates. Considering they weren't going to send it to me and I am getting a free box and got comped 100 points I am trying to be patient.
> 
> It's not working. lol


Mine should come 12/9 as well - no update since 11/26


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

Gah. Frustrating. Mine was at 7:14pm, so it seems ours were shipped out all together lol....mine does not give an estimated delivery date on any of the sites (and I try all of them LOL), so ya'll are atleast a little bit further along than me haha

I ordered some things on Friday (at like 1 am)  and it's pretty much the same thing going on with that order. Supposedly shipped out Friday night, but nada since. BB shipping has decided to hate me this Holiday season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine still doesn't have an expected ship date nor does it have any updates (and it didn't magically come in the mail today), so I emailed and they looked into it and are sending me a new one  So who know, maybe I will get both, that first one might just randomly show up.

Of course the new box might not have the same items, as they always say when someone gets a replacement box, so it'll be interesting to see what it might contain.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Mine still doesn't have an expected ship date nor does it have any updates (and it didn't magically come in the mail today), so I emailed and they looked into it and are sending me a new one  So who know, maybe I will get both, that first one might just randomly show up.
> 
> Of course the new box might not have the same items, as they always say when someone gets a replacement box, so it'll be interesting to see what it might contain.


Same thing over here :/ bummed because I really liked my box overall, it had a few items I'd been wanting to try for a while now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

delete

we need a delete button.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Mine still doesn't have an expected ship date nor does it have any updates (and it didn't magically come in the mail today), so I emailed and they looked into it and are sending me a new one  So who know, maybe I will get both, that first one might just randomly show up.
> 
> Of course the new box might not have the same items, as they always say when someone gets a replacement box, so it'll be interesting to see what it might contain.


My item from BB  (essentially a replacement item) finally updated on 12/1/14 it arrived and departed Fishers IN.  My actual box though has not moved since it was picked up by shipping partner.  I cannot even imagine what contacting BB would do since they told me I was not going to get a November box, and because of not getting a box December is free!  It is a dupe box  (same I got on my second) so if it never shows and I never paid for it did it ever exist? (The old tree falling in woods thing)



girlwithclass said:


> Same thing over here :/ bummed because I really liked my box overall, it had a few items I'd been wanting to try for a while now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



ETA: Review your stuff on the box page now!  Eventually your contents will update with the new items in the box they are sending so you will get points from the items in the current box and then the new box.  Hope that makes sense


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

I am not sure  what is going on. Today I went to stalk my second sub. The welcome box is gone from the page and now a November box has appeared.  So what is being sent? A welcome box? A november box? Both? I really don't want to be charged for November, December and a welcome box.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine has changed from a Welcome Box to a Nov box as well, which is kind of cool. I knew mine would probably be changing because they are shipping me a new box since my 'welcome' box went MIA during shipping.

I really don't think there will be a second charge for this, if you didn't have the shipping issues I had and it changed, I'd guess that maybe they had extra November boxes and decided to do those instead of welcome boxes. I also reviewed all those welcome box items and now will be able to review these woo-hoo!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 3, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I am not sure what is going on. Today I went to stalk my second sub. The welcome box is gone from the page and now a November box has appeared. So what is being sent? A welcome box? A november box? Both? I really don't want to be charged for November, December and a welcome box.


This happened to me too. Confused - which am I getting?

November box is what convinced me to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My item from BB (essentially a replacement item) finally updated on 12/1/14 it arrived and departed Fishers IN. My actual box though has not moved since it was picked up by shipping partner. I cannot even imagine what contacting BB would do since they told me I was not going to get a November box, and because of not getting a box December is free! It is a dupe box (same I got on my second) so if it never shows and I never paid for it did it ever exist? (The old tree falling in woods thing)
> 
> ETA: Review your stuff on the box page now! Eventually your contents will update with the new items in the box they are sending so you will get points from the items in the current box and then the new box. Hope that makes sense


Definitely did my reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my box page has not updated with new contents.. hoping this means it stayed the same? What did everyone else's contents change to??


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect

Chuao

Dr Lipp

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick

Harvey Prince Petaly Noir

Camille Beckman Imperial Repair Hand Therapy


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine is:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face

Chuao Chocolatier ChocoPod

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion

Klorane Dry Shampoo Natural Tint


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect
> 
> Chuao
> 
> ...


This is the contents of my box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I hope I really get this box!!!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

@@girlwithclass that is the box I got on my main account! I thought it was a pretty good box.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@girlwithclass that is the box I got on my main account! I thought it was a pretty good box.


I was so excited about it! I've actually been wanting the ModelCo in "Get Naked" for over a year now and can't see buying the trio for just the one shade! lol

Also really wanted to try the natural tint Klorane, I like the COOLA &amp; Juice Beauty... perfect box! I will be beyond bummed out if it really did get lost and they can't replace it :/


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect
> 
> Chuao
> 
> ...


I am getting this as well. I emailed CS just to make sure I wouldn't be charged for two boxes for November. They said this is my welcome box.  I did not want the Dr.Lipp but super excited about everything else, especially the chocolate.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess my box did change after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though this is not a bad box at all, I really hope my original one miraculously finds its way to me...

Updated box contents:

Klorane Floral Water Make-up Remover

theBalm Cosmetics Cindy-Lou Manizer

Vosges Petits Chocolats

Eslor Firming Collagen Day Cream

Harvey Prince Hello Shampoo

Harvey Prince Hello Conditioner

I think the funniest thing about the whole situation is that I REALLY wanted the Cindy-Lou Manizer sample and with how popular it was, I thought I would for sure receive it on one of my two accounts. Nope. This is my 3rd account (shhh, I'm totally not a Birchbox addict!) that I only re-sub every so often.. and my original November box didn't have it as a sample, so during the 25% off I just went ahead and ordered the full-size! Now of course it would be in my replacement box. lol

I am beginning to think that there is just a major delay with packages right now (it's getting pretty close to Christmas!). My "black friday" Birchbox order still hasn't arrived, and tracking hasn't updated since the 2nd (Nashville, TN) but it is "Priority Mail 2-Day", shipped out on the 1st, and is supposed to arrive today.. doesn't look like that's going to happen. I also just made another Birchbox purchase yesterday, it shipped within an hour or two of being placed, and that tracking number still shows that it "cannot be found"


----------



## maramaow (Dec 4, 2014)

^ my black friday order tracking is the same way. i was thinking it might be lost, esp with it being "priority mail 2 day". glad you posted!

but it makes sense they'd be backed up


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my black Friday order today. The shipping only updated once on Tuesday and then all the rest of the updates showed up yesterday.

I received the tracking for my replacement box and then a couple hours later, I got my tracking for my Dec box (chose the Manna Kadar on this account, I think). So, I could be getting them pretty close to the same day.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

My November box finally left fishers IN on 12/3 so it looks like it could make it here by it's 12/9 estimate.

Also did MK PYS and got my Dec tracking and it will be here 12/12-12/13 -______-


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

My December box says that the tracking info isn't valid or something like that...since they always say that it may take 48 hours to update into the system, I am trying now to panic, but after the whole Nov stuff, it makes me a bit nervous LOL


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Kelli Mine usually says that at first.  I've never lost a shipment, just give it a day or 2.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

Sooo....I just checked and my original welcome box just updated after like 8 days....there still is no estimated delivery date or anything but it now has one scan in Fishers (there aren't even any arrival/departures from the warehouse, or Nashville or anything like that, it just magically landed in Fishers haha).


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Sooo....I just checked and my original welcome box just updated after like 8 days....there still is no estimated delivery date or anything but it now has one scan in Fishers (there aren't even any arrival/departures from the warehouse, or Nashville or anything like that, it just magically landed in Fishers haha).


Mine did the same thing - I've never seen such strange tracking


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Sooo....I just checked and my original welcome box just updated after like 8 days....there still is no estimated delivery date or anything but it now has one scan in Fishers (there aren't even any arrival/departures from the warehouse, or Nashville or anything like that, it just magically landed in Fishers haha).


Mine did the exact same thing! Gah. I'm like "please please please let this box make it to me after all!" I will be so happy if it does show up. At this point I have a ridiculous amount of Birchbox packages heading my way and none of them are updating like they should. Is there something going on in Tennessee that we don't know about?? :/


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

You guys are _not _going to believe this.

So, I was one of the ones who had their box contents change. I went from welcome box to the box with the Eyeko, Dr. Lipp etc.

I just now logged in and it has changed AGAIN! I reviewed the first set and the second set and now this set, which means I will have gotten about 150 points for reviewing Nov products.

My new box (who knows if I will actually get these items or the Eyeko/Dr. Lipp set, but since this set updated probably around the time I got my new shipping email, I think it'll be this newest set) has the same as @@girlwithclass 's new box (cindy-lou, Klorane Floral Water, Eslor, Harvey Prince Shampoo &amp; Conditioner and Vosges chocolates).

Not sure which of these two I would prefer. I really wanted the cindy-lou and didn't get it on my main account, so that'd be nice to get and the Klorane I've been wanting to try... the other I was looking forward to the Eyeko &amp; Number 4.

I usually don't get this lucky with glitches and stuff.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 6, 2014)

So, today my original box for Nov (the first tracking that went out on Nov 26th supposedly) came. I figured it'd be the Welcome box contents, since that's what my account showed during that shipping time...nope, it's the second set of items my account showed (the Nov box with the Dr Lipp,  No. 4, Eyeko etc)! So that's cool.

The Dr. Lipp is soooo tiny, but I guess since it's a lip product, it will still last me quite a while. The Camille Beckman is in a slightly larger tube than the Dr. Lipp, but it's only half full LOL ...luckily the No 4 is a really nice size and the Eyeko is full size I believe, so that's cool.

Overall, a really nice box!! (the popcorn chocolate is pretty awesome).


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

I am a bit sad to hear the Camile Beckman is small. I am still seriously tempted to use my points on one of the full-sized with the butterfly on the tube just because they are so freaking cute.  I was ok with the weird welcome box until I saw how expensive the chocopods were at Target. Now I am glad I am getting the Nov box with a pod after all. There is no way I'd spend six bucks on a candy bar.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 6, 2014)

My first official box is supposed to be the November box and it shipped on the 26th, but I have not received it yet. My December box has also shipped - it will be interesting if I receive the Dec. box first!  

In the meantime, my BF orders all arrived, including my Modern Mermaid box - yay!


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 8, 2014)

With the new website changes I can't figure

out how to review my November samples for points! Lil help? I'm on mobile.


----------



## SouthernSass (Dec 9, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> With the new website changes I can't figure
> 
> out how to review my November samples for points! Lil help? I'm on mobile.


Try using Chrome and going to the box section. If that doesn't work go to the section to shop November's products and just click your product and then click review. They really need to fix their site or make an android app. I can't even see my November samples anymore. You can also try "the trick" listed in the December BB thread. It made my November items load. Just sign in to your account first, then copy and paste the link.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just received my November box (my first official box!) and it is the Buzzfeed box:

1.  Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips: This product is a fantastic moisturizer for chapped lips. The formula is thick and soothing and I definitely plan to purchase this in the future. 

2. amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo: This is among my all-time favorite dry shampoos! I love that it leaves my hair shiny, refreshed and smelling great without leaving behind a white powdery residue.

3. Greenleaf Candle in Starlight: This candle smells amazing! I love the crisp, fresh scent for the holidays (or anytime) - it makes the whole room smell wonderful without being overpowering.

4. Mirenesse iCurl Secret Weapon 24 Hour Mascara: This is an average mascara. I really wanted to love it, but it just didn't live up to the hype. While it lengthened my lashes, it did not add volume. I'm also not a fan of tubing mascaras at all.

5. Dr. Jart + Pore Minimalist Mask: I am not a fan of this mask at all! First of all, the cloth mask itself was extremely creepy and did not stay on my face. I recommend warning your family before use this mask so they don't think an axe murderer or jabbawockee broke into the house. Second, the mask was really gooey and gross-feeling. Third, it smelled odd - I can't quite place the scent, but it was not pleasant. Finally, it didn't work! My pores looked exactly the same and my forehead actually broke out after using this mask (and I very, very rarely ever have breakouts).


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 18, 2014)

I got the Eslor moisturizer, Hello shampoo/conditioner, Klorane makeup remover (awesome, and I bought a full-sized one), chocolate, and Cindy Lou-manizer. I used the hair products about 2 days after my box delivered, but it was too late to review them for points, boooo.


----------

